# Plaintiff: Elite Archery / Defendant: Strother Archery



## JUMPMAN

:mg: :scared:

http://dockets.justia.com/docket/court-nywdce/case_no-6:2009cv06378/case_id-75090/


----------



## Big Timber

I smell some drama creeping near!


----------



## Bobmuley

Sometimes I think he should stick to designing bows and let someone else run the corporate side...


----------



## Browtine22

Well, I'm surprised it took so long. The drama continues. As the Archery World Turns.


----------



## DBL4ARMSHIVVER

:jaw::darkbeer:


----------



## the wham

I have been told that it is over the cam design on his new bows. And by the way his new bows are sweet I got to play with two of them the other day and the fit and finish is top notch. And they shoot even better. I'm sure before its over there will be alot of rumers.


----------



## King

Tsk tsk.


----------



## elk ivory

It was inevitable.


----------



## boojo35

yawn............ here we go again..............


----------



## wicked1Joe

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:
:slice:


----------



## WNYBowhunter

boojo35 said:


> yawn............ here we go again..............



yeah, no kidding.
This story is kinda geeting very, very old......
Leaves a bad taste in your mouth.


----------



## tnarb

Nature of suit says* contract-other contract*........IS that no compete or is it patent infringement?:darkbeer:


----------



## JUMPMAN

Hey men dont shoot the messenger here, I'm just the delivery guy...:becky:


----------



## vhunter

Well I guess Pete's not the knida guy people say he is. So much for wishing Kevin well.


----------



## Karbon

Woah...


----------



## Jersey Ray

Hmmm... What would this World be Without Lawyers and Lawsuits... Someones Always trying to Sue or Blame someone for something or another...:no: What a Crazy World some of us attribute too...:sad: How does that song go;Send Lawyers,Guns and Money...:mg: :chortle:


----------



## Guest

boojo35 said:


> yawn............ here we go again..............





WNYBowhunter said:


> yeah, no kidding.
> This story is kinda geeting very, very old......
> Leaves a bad taste in your mouth.


double double


----------



## DustyRx

Lets not jump to conclusions and speculate. It may not be a big deal.


----------



## Browtine22

Nothing on the Elite Forum...yet. I just want a darn bow.


----------



## vhunter

"On June 1st we received a certified letter from Stingray Enterprises, Kevin and Kate Strother’s design consulting company, resigned from their contractual agreement with Elite Outdoors LLC as of May 15, 2009. In my conversations with Kevin, he has explained that he would like to pursue a different path. We really enjoyed working with Kevin for the last few months and wish Kevin and Kate well. Kevin has been instrumental in the design of the Elite brand and I had hoped he would stay around to enjoy its success. This separation was in no way driven by Elite Archery, it is a decision that was solely made by Kevin, and we wish him the best."


----------



## boonerbrad

vhunter said:


> Well I guess Pete's not the knida guy people say he is. So much for wishing Kevin well.


Not sure you would say that if you knew all the facts or if you had your money on the line. Business is business.


----------



## JUMPMAN

Jersey Ray said:


> Hmmm... What would this World be Without Lawyers and Lawsuits...


Its archery brotha Ray, its dog eat dog...


----------



## Jersey Ray

JUMPMAN said:


> Its archery brotha Ray, its dog eat dog...


I hear ya,As is Everyday Life Jump...:shade: :darkbeer:


----------



## WNYBowhunter

vhunter said:


> "On June 1st we received a certified letter from Stingray Enterprises, Kevin and Kate Strother’s design consulting company, resigned from their contractual agreement with Elite Outdoors LLC as of May 15, 2009. In my conversations with Kevin, he has explained that he would like to pursue a different path. We really enjoyed working with Kevin for the last few months and wish Kevin and Kate well. Kevin has been instrumental in the design of the Elite brand and I had hoped he would stay around to enjoy its success. This separation was in no way driven by Elite Archery, it is a decision that was solely made by Kevin, and we wish him the best."


Here is the WHOLE post from Pete Crawford on the Elite Forum. Don't know why you excluded important section:
_On June 1st we received a certified letter from Stingray Enterprises, Kevin and Kate Strother’s design consulting company, resigned from their contractual agreement with Elite Outdoors LLC as of May 15, 2009. In my conversations with Kevin, he has explained that he would like to pursue a different path. We really enjoyed working with Kevin for the last few months and wish Kevin and Kate well. Kevin has been instrumental in the design of the Elite brand and I had hoped he would stay around to enjoy its success. This separation was in no way driven by Elite Archery, it is a decision that was solely made by Kevin, and we wish him the best.
*It is important to note that Elite Outdoors, LLC owns the patent pending twin track binary cam and that we have the 2010 lineup designed and we are very excited about it. *We will be able to announce the new engineer(s) soon who will continue to provide the highest quality bows to our customers. They have considerable experience in the archery/design/engineering field. 
It is also important to understand that we intend to continue to set the standard of the highest quality, highest customer service and dealer support. We purchased Elite because of the great bow designs, great cam system and superior quality workmanship. None of these things have or will change. Quality, reliability, accuracy and great customer service will never go out of style and will continue to be the pillars upon which Elite Archery will be built. We have assembled a team of people who not only work in the archery industry, but archery is their way of life.
Kevin and I intend to leave the door open to a future relationship. Kevin has requested that we shut down threads that speculate on what he is doing. This is all I know at this time, and we intend to continue to bring you the best archery equipment in the world. Thank you.
I wrote this yesterday and allowed Kevin to review this, thus the delay, he has decided not to comment at this time. 

Pete Crawford_


----------



## RxBowhunter

Will the Vanquish vanish 7 days after shipping now?


----------



## Boludo

My guess, and it's pure speculation.

Kevin worked for elite. He figured out what he determined was his best cam and would produce his best bow yet. He decides he's going to keep the ideas to himself, start a new company, and sell his own brand of bow with the new design. Elite now sues because kevin designed the new cam on Elite time and they feel they own the rights.


----------



## sj_lutz

JUMPMAN said:


> :mg: :scared:
> 
> http://dockets.justia.com/docket/court-nywdce/case_no-6:2009cv06378/case_id-75090/


Hmmmm....you sure this wasn't brought by the inventor of the no-glove :noidea:


----------



## Hoythunter01

Kevin needs the Lawyers from Dewey, Skrooum and Howe !! Get it ?? LOL !!


----------



## Steeler Fan

WNYBowhunter said:


> Here is the WHOLE post from Pete Crawford on the Elite Forum. Don't know why you excluded important section:
> _On June 1st we received a certified letter from Stingray Enterprises, Kevin and Kate Strother’s design consulting company, resigned from their contractual agreement with Elite Outdoors LLC as of May 15, 2009. In my conversations with Kevin, he has explained that he would like to pursue a different path. We really enjoyed working with Kevin for the last few months and wish Kevin and Kate well. Kevin has been instrumental in the design of the Elite brand and I had hoped he would stay around to enjoy its success. This separation was in no way driven by Elite Archery, it is a decision that was solely made by Kevin, and we wish him the best.
> *It is important to note that Elite Outdoors, LLC owns the patent pending twin track binary cam and that we have the 2010 lineup designed and we are very excited about it. *We will be able to announce the new engineer(s) soon who will continue to provide the highest quality bows to our customers. They have considerable experience in the archery/design/engineering field.
> It is also important to understand that we intend to continue to set the standard of the highest quality, highest customer service and dealer support. We purchased Elite because of the great bow designs, great cam system and superior quality workmanship. None of these things have or will change. Quality, reliability, accuracy and great customer service will never go out of style and will continue to be the pillars upon which Elite Archery will be built. We have assembled a team of people who not only work in the archery industry, but archery is their way of life.
> Kevin and I intend to leave the door open to a future relationship. Kevin has requested that we shut down threads that speculate on what he is doing. This is all I know at this time, and we intend to continue to bring you the best archery equipment in the world. Thank you.
> I wrote this yesterday and allowed Kevin to review this, thus the delay, he has decided not to comment at this time.
> 
> Pete Crawford_


I thought The Strothers bows were twin tracked *modular cams*, not draw length specific like the current Elites?


----------



## FallFever

Didn't I already see this movie ?


----------



## vhunter

WNYBowhunter said:


> Here is the WHOLE post from Pete Crawford on the Elite Forum. Don't know why you excluded important section:
> _On June 1st we received a certified letter from Stingray Enterprises, Kevin and Kate Strother’s design consulting company, resigned from their contractual agreement with Elite Outdoors LLC as of May 15, 2009. In my conversations with Kevin, he has explained that he would like to pursue a different path. We really enjoyed working with Kevin for the last few months and wish Kevin and Kate well. Kevin has been instrumental in the design of the Elite brand and I had hoped he would stay around to enjoy its success. This separation was in no way driven by Elite Archery, it is a decision that was solely made by Kevin, and we wish him the best.
> *It is important to note that Elite Outdoors, LLC owns the patent pending twin track binary cam and that we have the 2010 lineup designed and we are very excited about it. *We will be able to announce the new engineer(s) soon who will continue to provide the highest quality bows to our customers. They have considerable experience in the archery/design/engineering field.
> It is also important to understand that we intend to continue to set the standard of the highest quality, highest customer service and dealer support. We purchased Elite because of the great bow designs, great cam system and superior quality workmanship. None of these things have or will change. Quality, reliability, accuracy and great customer service will never go out of style and will continue to be the pillars upon which Elite Archery will be built. We have assembled a team of people who not only work in the archery industry, but archery is their way of life.
> Kevin and I intend to leave the door open to a future relationship. Kevin has requested that we shut down threads that speculate on what he is doing. This is all I know at this time, and we intend to continue to bring you the best archery equipment in the world. Thank you.
> I wrote this yesterday and allowed Kevin to review this, thus the delay, he has decided not to comment at this time.
> 
> Pete Crawford_


Well if he got the patent he may have a case. But as far as I know no patent has been issued. Plus Kevin's cams have Mods, which make them different.


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT

FallFever said:


> Didn't I already see this movie ?


a couple times, I think......its the sequel that wont go away.....


----------



## boonerbrad

I think Rex now has the patent.


----------



## vhunter

Boonerbrad said:


> I think Rex now has the patent.


I think he also has a patent pending that he bought from the guy at bowzone.


----------



## brendog84cj8

Sometimes around here its like an episode of Law & Order: Archerytalk edition.


----------



## JUMPMAN

I just Googled, Strothers Archery and looks like his web site is non-existant...:set1_thinking:


----------



## Widgeon

On the docket filing page:

"Nature of Suit:	Contract - Other Contract"

It doesn't sound like some kind intellectual property dispute, but rather some kind of contractual obligation suit.


----------



## vhunter

JUMPMAN said:


> I just Googled, Strothers Archery and looks like his web site is non-existant...:set1_thinking:


It's still there. 
http://www.strotherarchery.com/blog/


----------



## tuskbuster

JUMPMAN said:


> I just Googled, Strothers Archery and looks like his web site is non-existant...:set1_thinking:


Try typing in------Strother archery blog.


----------



## rustyfence

SIR SHOOTS ALOT said:


> a couple times, I think......its the sequel that wont go away.....


Was'nt there a movie called "groundhogs day" that played out like this....Maybe we should name this "Kevin Day"


----------



## Idahodawg

vhunter said:


> Well if he got the patent he may have a case. But as far as I know no patent has been issued. Plus Kevin's cams have Mods, which make them different.


Filing the paperwork to get "patent pending" status also protects the item in question while the patent application is completed/reviewed.


----------



## [email protected]

Here we go again!!!!!:doh::moviecorn


----------



## KurtVL

Here is KS patent app

http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...+AND+IN/strother&RS=(IN/kevin+AND+IN/strother)


----------



## tnarb

JUMPMAN said:


> Hey men dont shoot the messenger here, I'm just the delivery guy...:becky:


Yeah but who sent for the messenger?


----------



## JUMPMAN

tnarb said:


> Yeah but who sent for the messenger?


In the world of archery news travels faster than anybow on the market as we know it. 

Plus court orders are public documents.


----------



## [email protected]

wnybowhunter said:


> yeah, no kidding.
> This story is kinda geeting very, very old......
> Leaves a bad taste in your mouth.


amen to that !!!!!!


----------



## KurtVL

who else is claiming rights to the patent, ill try and do some searching around for apps and provisional patents

for what its worth

KS filed for a provisional patent in Jan of 08 on the two track slaved dual cam, he also has now filed a patent application for the design.

Now i did try to find some more apps but as of yet havnt found anything, so does anyone else know of the other "owners" of the two track design.


----------



## AR&BOW

Boludo said:


> My guess, and it's pure speculation.
> 
> Kevin worked for elite. He figured out what he determined was his best cam and would produce his best bow yet. He decides he's going to keep the ideas to himself, start a new company, and sell his own brand of bow with the new design. Elite now sues because kevin designed the new cam on Elite time and they feel they own the rights.


Yeah, but Kevin was a consultant for them not an employee so what he does on his own times is his own business and not obligated to Elite if I am not mistaken. If so it would be the first time this year. :chortle:


----------



## AR&BOW

KurtVL said:


> who else is claiming rights to the patent, ill try and do some searching around for apps and provisional patents


I believe Richard from Pearson was trying to claim that he had a patent for it.


----------



## jjbuilder

Just curious how you found out? Were you just surfing the court cases and it came up.......lol. I really ain't trying to start anything just curious as [email protected]#$.


----------



## vhunter

KurtVL said:


> who else is claiming rights to the patent, ill try and do some searching around for apps and provisional patents


Richard from NBA. and the guy from bowzone sold his to darton. Those are the only 3 I know of.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

AR&BOW said:


> Yeah, but Kevin was a consultant for them not an employee so what he does on his own times is his own business and not obligated to Elite if I am not mistaken. If so it would be the first time this year. :chortle:


I don't have a dog in this fight, but I do know that there are probably 100 times more "written agreements" between a company and a consultant than there are between a company and its employees. It is MUCH easier to "bind" a consultant than it is an employee.


----------



## KurtVL

vhunter said:


> Richard from NBA. and the guy from bowzone sold his to darton. Those are the only 3 I know of.


richard ?(last name)

it also would help to know the guys name from bowzone


----------



## Bnbfishin

Yeah and as with every other sequel it get's worse with each one that comes out.....


SIR SHOOTS ALOT said:


> a couple times, I think......its the sequel that wont go away.....


Is Rhinehart going to provide the groundhog?


rustyfence said:


> Was'nt there a movie called "groundhogs day" that played out like this....Maybe we should name this "Kevin Day"


Cutting out some fiber should bind him up pretty good too.....


pragmatic_lee said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight, but I do know that there are probably 100 times more "written agreements" between a company and a consultant than there are between a company and its employees. It is MUCH easier to "bind" a consultant than it is an employee.


Somehow I was hoping a lawsuit wouldn't happen but I should have played the lotto instead


----------



## plottman

"On June 1st we received a certified letter from Stingray Enterprises, Kevin and Kate Strother’s design consulting company, resigned from their contractual agreement with Elite Outdoors LLC as of May 15, 2009.


How exactly do you resign from a contract?


----------



## mtelknut

Steeler Fan said:


> I thought The Strothers bows were twin tracked *modular cams*, not draw length specific like the current Elites?


What if the Elite 2010 line is Modular cams??? Would that constitute patent infringment? Just curious. I think Elite is a great company, my respect for them might be diminished due to this.... we will see what happens...


----------



## Guest

SIR SHOOTS ALOT said:


> a couple times, I think......its the sequel that wont go away.....


Where is Phil? Ground Hog Day!!


----------



## Maybee-R

JUMPMAN said:


> :mg: :scared:
> 
> http://dockets.justia.com/docket/court-nywdce/case_no-6:2009cv06378/case_id-75090/


Not sure I understand what this all means. Is it a just incase Kevin wins the pat. and Elites way of laying claim to it because Kevin worked there so they feel like its theres?

Or is this a stop business order until the courts can figure out if the two designs are Identical? 

I know its none of my business, and anything I say would be speculating. So I think I will watch the watchful eyes of the forum guys. they seem to know more then the company's involved.


----------



## JOE PA

*Last name?*



KurtVL said:


> richard ?(last name)
> 
> it also would help to know the guys name from bowzone


Batdorf:smile:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Pete is reading the thread, so maybe he will speak up?


----------



## StrictBaptist

Wow... .elite wishes Kevin and them well, then turns around and sues them...

.



I believe Kevin will win this one


----------



## Guest

All respect=Gone.

Come on Pete.....Man up.....I see you there.


----------



## Arky1cam

I do not think it is over the cam system.

It states in the doc....."Nature of the suit" : Contract !

I feel it is probably over the Contract that Kevin Resigned under. Who knows what kinda contract he had with Elite LLC !

Good luck to both Plaintiff and Defendent !


----------



## standsitter

Upon reading KS's patent application and remembering what Pete had stated on the EAF, the patent has written in it provisions for two track binaries with or without modules, so as I suspected the new Strother cams with modules are definitely covered by the original patent language and there-by owned by the patent holder, wich is Elite Outdoors LLC.


----------



## plottman

Arky1cam said:


> I do not think it is over the cam system.
> 
> It states in the doc....."Nature of the suit" : Contract !
> 
> I feel it is probably over the Contract that Kevin Resigned under. Who knows what kinda contract he had with Elite LLC !
> 
> Good luck to both Plaintiff and Defendent !


I would agree. I guess in the archery world you can "resign" from written contracts


----------



## Guest

http://www.elitearchery.com/forums/showthread.php?p=243932#post243932


----------



## MOBOW#1

Hate to see it again, but I wish both sides the best.....After all the lawyers is the only winners here IMO.. Like suing your neighbor over half the fence when it's sitting on both parties property line!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

standsitter said:


> Upon reading KS's patent application and remembering what Pete had stated on the EAF, the patent has written in it provisions for two track binaries with or without modules, so as I suspected the new Strother cams with modules are definitely covered by the original patent language and there-by owned by the patent holder, wich is Elite Outdoors LLC.


I am no lawyer or engineer, but Would you not have to have a working model cam system that was modular at the time of application?


----------



## Guest

Elite does not own the 2 track patent. Nobody does yet.


----------



## Karbon

WOW, a little attention here.
There is 30-40 people viewing this right now!


----------



## Guest

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I am no lawyer or engineer, but Would you not have to have a working model cam system that was modular at the time of application?


Yes you would. This is a contract dispute.


----------



## RT1

what a surprise. it seems like every 6 months there is some kind of drama with elite.


----------



## Browtine22

Just like a wreck, You gotta stop and look.


----------



## dac

Here is an idea next time a bow company sues another bow company they make them have a shootoff winner takes all:mg:


----------



## Bob_Looney

Regarding modules, Nurney has had the patent on draw modules since the early 80's.


----------



## hunterpete

KurtVL said:


> Here is KS patent app
> 
> http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...+AND+IN/strother&RS=(IN/kevin+AND+IN/strother)


That is the application owned by Elite Outdoors LLC. Two things you can see here are the assignment of ownership and the provision for modules.


----------



## danslaugenhoup

Ouch!!! I hope you guys didn't sell your Elites already thinking you were getting a Strother. You may be waiting a very, very, very long time.


----------



## Guest

hunterpete said:


> That is the application owned by Elite Outdoors LLC. Two things you can see here are the assignment of ownership and the provision for modules.


So are you guys sueing him for patent infigment or what Pete?


----------



## Karbon

So, for the dumb chemist here...

Elite is then the owner of the two stated?


----------



## DustyRx

Double ouch!


----------



## vhunter

hunterpete said:


> That is the application owned by Elite Outdoors LLC. Two things you can see here are the assignment of ownership and the provision for modules.


One thing I noticed that is missing. Elite's name. There is no assignee.


----------



## Karbon

vhunter said:


> One thing I noticed that is missing. Elite's name. There is no assignee.


Yeah, that's why I'm assuming what* was *KS's...is now Elites.


----------



## DustyRx

vhunter said:


> One thing I noticed that is missing. Elite's name. There is no assignee.


Pete stated on EAF in one of his posts that Elite owned the "patent pending" and that it was transferred in the sale. 
So putting that together with the patent application posted here means Elite owns the "patent pending" to the twin track binary cam system whether it has modules or not.


----------



## vhunter

Karbon said:


> Yeah, that's why I'm assuming what* was *KS's...is now Elites.


If Elite did in fact own the rights there would be named as an assignee. Kinda like this one. 
http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-bool.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&co1=AND&d=PG01&s1=%22archery+cam%22&OS="archery+cam"&RS="archery+cam"

Noticed how there is an inventor and Bear archery listed as an assignee. That means it was invented for bear archery.


----------



## standsitter

Karbon said:


> So, for the dumb chemist here...
> 
> Elite is then the owner of the two stated?


YES- Elite has ownership rights to dual track binary cams WITH or without modules. Kinda like throwing an anchor overboard for Strother Archery.


----------



## Karbon

DustyRx said:


> Pete stated on EAF in one of his posts that Elite owned the "patent pending" and that it was transferred in the sale.
> So putting that together with the patent application posted here means Elite owns the "patent pending" to the twin track binary cam system whether it has modules or not.



ugh...that's what I thought.

Again, (chemist not familiar with law) "patent pending" is different than PATENTED...And ground to stand on here?


----------



## BuckeyeJoe

Strother bows look almost identical to ELite bows.


----------



## Mathias

Boonerbrad said:


> Not sure you would say that if you knew all the facts or if you had your money on the line. Business is business.


Precisely.


----------



## vhunter

standsitter said:


> YES- Elite has ownership rights to dual track binary cams WITH or without modules. Kinda like throwing an anchor overboard for Strother Archery.


Well lets see there patent. With out it they own nothing.


----------



## hunting170

I can`t believe anyone would be surprised by this.


----------



## 188 Inches

Elite just went down a few notches in my opinion.

Very sad day for archery!


----------



## vhunter

hunting170 said:


> I can`t believe anyone would be surprised by this.


Surprised. no. Disappointed. Yes.


----------



## vhunter

188 Inches said:


> Elite just went down a few notches in my opinion.
> 
> Very sad day for archery!


+1 Seems like everybody sues everybody in the archery business. Seems like I remember Pete saying when he was elected to the ATA something very similar to that.


----------



## ruger10x

It's like deja vu ,all over again !!:thumbs_do


----------



## Karbon

vhunter said:


> Surprised. no. Disappointed. Yes.


+1...sucks for both.

Elite or Strother, both loose out on this one if the same old two track thing (or similar) is drug out.

This has to be harder for Strother now at launch, but I feel will hurt Elite as well later.


----------



## DustyRx

I wouldn't blame Elite for protecting their business. Wouldn't anyone do what was best for their business and livelihood?
What is legally theirs is legally theirs. 

We don't know the ins and outs of the lawsuit so it is all speculation now anyway.

Maybe they will come to an agreement and all will be well with both of them.


----------



## Guest

standsitter said:


> YES- Elite has ownership rights to dual track binary cams WITH or without modules. Kinda like throwing an anchor overboard for Strother Archery.


Not really.........

Elite just dropped even lower in my view as well.


----------



## Guest

vhunter said:


> +1 Seems like everybody sues everybody in the archery business. Seems like I remember Pete saying when he was elected to the ATA something very similar to that.


Yes he did...


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

I am stunned to say the least & very disappointed. I will not say another word & speculate as it only makes me look like an idiot. I wish only the best for both parties & will leave it at that.......


----------



## Aggieland

This is lame "AGAIN" I think the good luck to both parties went out the window as well. Elite did drop a few levels on this one...


----------



## TexasCanesFan

hunterpete said:


> That is the application owned by Elite Outdoors LLC. Two things you can see here are the assignment of ownership and the provision for modules.


Maybe I am missing where it says Elite Outdoors LLC on the patent application....would you please point that out for me???

Also, wasn't Kevin just a consultant for Elite/J2 on Dec. 9th, 2008, when this patent application was filed, not an employee of Elite Archery???


----------



## reylamb

KurtVL said:


> richard ?(last name)
> 
> it also would help to know the guys name from bowzone


I should know Dennis' last name, but alas.........Lewis maybe?????


----------



## plottman

Bowtech vs elite and now elite vs strother

there is but one person/thing constant in that


----------



## popestev

Who cares he will probably be doing somthing else in a few short years any way and all those who bought one if his bows will be out in the cold. This is like two young bucks or bulls sparing neither one has any real standings and neither will have any real standings in the archery world, at least until they have been here for a while. 
Every one wants to see these two in the hall of fame and neither has made it out of the minor leages yet. One bow that is good is not a home run. When they have been around for a few years and have a few nice bows under their belt then maybee they can move up to the major leages. Until then who really cares?


----------



## CY67

plottman said:


> Bowtech vs elite and now elite vs strother
> 
> there is but one person/thing constant in that


Yep......


----------



## RNT

tnarb said:


> Nature of suit says* contract-other contract*........IS that no compete or is it patent infringement?:darkbeer:


I wondered about breach when the news came out from Pete that Kevin left. I hope they get this settled swiftly. Frickin drama.


----------



## abps1

I wonder how many people are surprised? It is funny that Elite is going to fight Strothers Archery over the same issues Bowtech fought Elite about


----------



## Redemption

I'll never buy another Elite again. Wait, after Kevin left, I wasn't going to anyway. :chortle:


----------



## hawgdawg

Guess now we can have a new bow and it will be called A BOW NAMED SUE.
For all us old timers Johnny Cash and the song Boy Named Sue.


----------



## Aggieland

Redemption said:


> I'll never buy another Elite again. Wait, after Kevin left, I wasn't going to anyway. :chortle:


I'm now willing to DITO that!


----------



## DenCMSC

Redemption said:


> I'll never buy another Elite again. Wait, after Kevin left, I wasn't going to anyway. :chortle:



Yep....add Pearson, High Country, and Strother to that list for me. 

Kevin jumps around too much for my taste, as does Richard ( anyone remember Newberry Archery? Yep, had one or two.....where are they now???). Richard had Newberry, then High Country, then Pearson, now New Breed......Kevin had the world by the tail at Bowtech, started something possibly great at Elite, and now Strother.......I want a bow from a company that will be there 5 years from now.......


----------



## Aggieland

DenCMSC said:


> Yep....add Pearson, High Country, and Strother to that list for me.
> 
> Kevin jumps around too much for my taste, as does Richard ( anyone remember Newberry Archery? Yep, had one or two.....where are they now???). Richard had Newberry, then High Country, then Pearson, now New Breed......Kevin had the world by the tail at Bowtech, started something possibly great at Elite, and now Strother.......I want a bow from a company that will be there 5 years from now.......


Thats kinda a none issue with me. I mean if you shoot as much as I do and many here on AT your going to get a new bow every 2 years or so anyway and sell the old one. Who cares if the company designer changes. Get what is best that year.


----------



## crooked stick

DenCMSC said:


> Kevin had the world by the tail at Bowtech,


I don't know if I would say that.. The rumor I heard was Kevin wanted to use better limbs and Bowtech refused to make the investment. I admire Kevin for being concerned with the customer and wanting to put out the best product possible.. Again, just what I heard.


----------



## C-fused

The line between insanity and genius is very thin.

One definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again expecting different results.

Is there a common denominator here?


----------



## KEN-813

Mr Strother seems to be a Magnet for lawsuits, lol
I too see a pattern here.
He must have a team of lawyers on speed dial with his track record and shady dealings, lol

I would agree with some of the others consultant or employee, most company's have some sort of non compete Claus or design Claus, if they are smart.

I would think that Elite would be a tad Pissed with them just buying or bailing out Elite from Mr. Strothers and bringing him back in as a consultant in good faith that he wouldn't take the money technology and designs and run and start another competing company now that he has a little money in his pocket. after pissing away his profits with Elite away and having to sell the company


----------



## popestev

C-fused said:


> The line between insanity and genius is very thin.
> 
> One definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again expecting different results.
> 
> Is there a common denominator here?


Would seem to be.


----------



## Browtine22

A question in this, Will this delay the Strother availability ?


----------



## Archer 1

hunting170 said:


> I can`t believe anyone would be surprised by this.


Best post on this thread.What surprises me is how many of these guys are lawyers!


----------



## Ich Bin

What happened to Kevin and Pete talking about being the better people and agreeing to let things shake out with the patent first, and then allowing the other one to continue on and try to grow a successful business by allowing both parties to use the patent, and the winner just receiving a nominal fee for the patent rights. I even thought it was said that one would give the other rights for nothing.

This is going to take a long time to shake out. Even when the patent is issued for the 2 track binary...oops sorry bowtech...Binary TM...lol...there is going to be another legal battle about whether or not Kevin designed the 2track for Elite as an independent contractor while contracted for Elite, or if he designed and filed for the patent at the same time under a contract with Elite, but not covering ownership of all intellectual work outside of said contract. I cannot see how Kevin as a contractor and designer would ever agree to giving someone else all his intellectual property rights away while under contract. If he did his business attorney needs to be shot or sued for malpractice.

If Elite had won the patent, then Elite would have to go after everyone else who is using it, but going after Kevin before the patent is even issued is a little below the belt and not characteristic of Pete's integrity. Pete better have been told by his lawyers he had to go after Kevin now, or I will think a lot less of Pete.

Eric


----------



## bl00dtrail

KEN-813 said:


> Mr Strother seems to be a Magnet for lawsuits, lol
> I too see a pattern here.
> He must have a team of lawyers on speed dial with his track record and shady dealings, lol
> 
> I would agree with some of the others consultant or employee, most company's have some sort of non compete Claus or design Claus, if they are smart.
> 
> I would think that Elite would be a tad Pissed with them just buying or bailing out Elite from Mr. Strothers and bringing him back in as a consultant in good faith that he wouldn't take the money technology and designs and run and start another competing company now that he has a little money in his pocket. after pissing away his profits with Elite away and having to sell the company


be careful!! you are not allowed to say anything negative about one of AT's fine sponsors!! Trust me on this as I know from experience..... my post was cream and sugar about Strother compared to what you've posted. :embara:


----------



## arrow2heart

I commend Mr. Strothers for starting SArchery. I would want to take my great designs and make money for myself not "THE MAN." Play by my rules not yours or anyone elses.


----------



## hoody123

I don't know why all the people on here are running Pete (Elite) down. You can see (and easily envision) that he probably understood that Kevin was "going in a different direction". Um... Starting a company that's a direct competitor flogging bows that are exceedingly similar in design is NOT a different direction.

No doubt Pete's wishes were sincere, he probably just didnt' anticipate that Kevin was going to try and pirate a whack of his business.

I'm throwing down my prognostication that Kevin is going to come up with the short end of this stick (in my opinion deservedly so!).


----------



## B3AV3R

Crazy. I can't believe the number of people willing to bash Elite for protecting what they paid for, fair and square. 

I like the Elite bows, I like the looks of the Strothers bows. I don't shoot, nor sell either one of them at this time, so I'm just trying to look at this from the outside... non-biased.


----------



## dobie07

i wish these companies would worry more about making their product as good as possible, and less about what the other companies are doing.


----------



## JUMPMAN

Dumb, question why be pissed at Elite. Elite is the one who brought on the lawsuit. Not Strothers. Is it fanboy hype? Apparently there is a violation of a contract issues....:noidea:


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT

arrow2heart said:


> I commend Mr. Strothers for starting SArchery. I would want to take my great designs and make money for myself not "THE MAN." Play by my rules not yours or anyone elses.




You dont know much about Mr. Strothers history, do you?:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Browtine22

You would think with a history of law suits someone would do their homework before starting a company.


----------



## RNT

hawgdawg said:


> Guess now we can have a new bow and it will be called A BOW NAMED SUE.
> For all us old timers Johnny Cash and the song Boy Named Sue.


Instead of specs on the limbs they will come with a disclaimer or caveat..................:zip:


----------



## RNT

arrow2heart said:


> I commend Mr. Strothers for starting SArchery. I would want to take my great designs and make money for myself not "THE MAN." Play by my rules not yours or anyone elses.


I agree.........however dont go signing contracts.......hindsight is perfect and too late. I reeeeaaaallllllllyyyyyy wanted the Infinity.


----------



## crooked stick

hoody123 said:


> prognostication .


I'm gonna have to look that up and get back with ya..


----------



## crooked stick

no.1 BigMan said:


> I'm gonna have to look that up and get back with ya..


Got it and my I say GOOOD WORD!!:thumbs_up


----------



## b_vanfossen

vhunter said:


> Well I guess Pete's not the knida guy people say he is. So much for wishing Kevin well.


I think that's a bash. I think it's safe to assume that the letter was written before they found out about Strother Archery.


----------



## Rambu

well i have the feeling that Pete is not the one choosing to go after Kevin... I think G5 in the one behind it... Lets all be honest with ourselves.... G5 bought Elite and Pete and the rest of the FORMER g5 people are shell to it...


----------



## standsitter

Browtine22 said:


> A question in this, Will this delay the Strother availability ?


Most certainly.


----------



## AR&BOW

hunterpete said:


> That is the application owned by Elite Outdoors LLC. Two things you can see here are the assignment of ownership and the provision for modules.


Where does it show that it is owned by Elite. All I see is it being assigned to KS as the inventor? Just wondering is all.


----------



## Rambu

Either way.... Kevin may have a loop hole on the Elite buying the patent pending cam... I have worked with pats before and when there is a sale, even if elite outdoors bought the from the owners it may not have been theirs to sell... I remember Kevin saying that he applied for the pat not J2... or larsons... so if Kevin did not sell the pat pending to either one of them but just sold the rights to use it Kevin would still be free to use it.... I from reading the pat app i think this is how it was done..


----------



## b_vanfossen

I believe that Elite was planning to release modular cams for 2010. I also believe Kevin and or his attorneys obviously feel they may be able to get away with selling them on their bows and are releasing them early to beat Elite to the punch.



Jaben620 said:


> Elite just dropped even lower in my view as well.


I don't know why. Kevin stated in a EAF post that if someone infringes on your patent and you do not sue them- you cannot sue anyone for it.



plottman said:


> Bowtech vs elite and now elite vs strother
> 
> there is but one person/thing constant in that


Amen



arrow2heart said:


> I commend Mr. Strothers for starting SArchery. I would want to take my great designs and make money for myself not "THE MAN."


Kevin made his ove to "make money for himself" when he decided to SELL his patent.


----------



## azone5

I'm going to stand up for Elite and Pete on this. The parting may have been cordial but as time passed and Strothers Archery unveiled their line up, serious question/issues arose that needed to be addressed. JMHO...


----------



## b_vanfossen

AR&BOW said:


> Where does it show that it is owned by Elite. All I see is it being assigned to KS as the inventor? Just wondering is all.



there would be a contract showing Kevin/Kate selling this to Elite although Kevin will be listed as inventor.


----------



## C-fused

Don't let your hearts be heavy Strother Lovers.

The bows are only a short time in coming.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1wkB4ShgEk&feature=related

Stay thirsty my friends.:darkbeer:


----------



## Smeagol

Elite is a business, and businesses need to protect their assets. Let the courts figure out the facts. We can all arm-chair lawyer this to death, and still not know all the facts. I still love Elite bows and look forward to seeing what 2010 has in store for them. Best of luck to SA as well!


----------



## Browtine22

> [standsitter Quote:
> Originally Posted by Browtine22
> A question in this, Will this delay the Strother availability ?
> 
> Most certainly. /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> That's what I figured. I really wanted an SR-71 for this season but I've got a GT 500 coming. Worst case I could shoot my LX for a few hundred more years.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

wideerhunt said:


> well i have the feeling that Pete is not the one choosing to go after Kevin... I think G5 in the one behind it... Lets all be honest with ourselves.... G5 bought Elite and Pete and the rest of the FORMER g5 people are shell to it...


Pure speculation on your part as you really have no idea about the G5 and Elite deal. G5 is no part of Elite, people left G5 for Elite. Pete is a smart man and I wish him the best.


----------



## parkerbows

no.1 BigMan said:


> I don't know if I would say that.. The rumor I heard was Kevin wanted to use better limbs and Bowtech refused to make the investment. I admire Kevin for being concerned with the customer and wanting to put out the best product possible.. Again, just what I heard.


Thats funny


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Smeagol said:


> Elite is a business, and businesses need to protect their assets. Let the courts figure out the facts. We can all arm-chair lawyer this to death, and still not know all the facts. I still love Elite bows and look forward to seeing what 2010 has in store for them. Best of luck to SA as well!


+1

Too many Perry Masons, Ben Matlocks, Judge Wapners, & Judge Judy's doing too much speculation. The facts will come out and a judge will weigh the facts and the contracts that had been drawn up.


----------



## NorthernMN

vhunter said:


> "On *June 1st* we received a certified letter from Stingray Enterprises, Kevin and Kate Strother’s design consulting company, resigned from their contractual agreement with Elite Outdoors LLC as of *May 15, 2009*. In my conversations with Kevin, he has explained that he would like to pursue a different path. We really enjoyed working with Kevin for the last few months and wish Kevin and Kate well. Kevin has been instrumental in the design of the Elite brand and I had hoped he would stay around to enjoy its success. This separation was in no way driven by Elite Archery, it is a decision that was solely made by Kevin, and we wish him the best."


Can you do that? Can you resign in the past? I totally quit like two weeks ago?


----------



## andy stowe

Wow.142 posts and no one really has any idea what is going on.I cant wait for football and hunting season to start so everyone(myself included) will have something to do.


----------



## Rambu

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Pure speculation on your part as you really have no idea about the G5 and Elite deal. G5 is no part of Elite, people left G5 for Elite. Pete is a smart man and I wish him the best.


oh really...... well i know for a fact that a few of the people working for elite are still on the G5 payroll and have numbers for them listed..... Unless g5 is just paying them by mistake???????


----------



## AR&BOW

wideerhunt said:


> Either way.... Kevin may have a loop hole on the Elite buying the patent pending cam... I have worked with pats before and when there is a sale, even if elite outdoors bought the from the owners it may not have been theirs to sell... I remember Kevin saying that he applied for the pat not J2... or larsons... so if Kevin did not sell the pat pending to either one of them but just sold the rights to use it Kevin would still be free to use it.... I from reading the pat app i think this is how it was done..


You may very well be right and I believe KS at one time said and provided a link to a preliminary 2 track patent that was in the works back in '03. 
Logic may not exist here, but wouldn't it seem really dumb of someone to start on there own and produce something that they invented but sold/transfered to another company knowning that you would be sued right away?

I believe what I quoted may be correct, but it would be nice to hear from Kevin what is involved.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

wideerhunt said:


> oh really...... well i know for a fact that a few of the people working for elite are still on the G5 payroll and have numbers for them listed..... Unless g5 is just paying them by mistake???????


Maybe you should be on the defense team then, you seem to have a lot of facts!


----------



## AR&BOW

NorthernMN said:


> Can you do that? Can you resign in the past? I totally quit like two weeks ago?


Well you could craft a letter stating your immediate resignation then have it notorized/certified then mailed. By the time it was received and read it could have been 2 weeks, not to mention the Memorial day holiday weekend. Who knows.:noidea:


----------



## Rambu

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Maybe you should be on the defense team then, you seem to have a lot of facts!


Oh i do not have any facts on the what is going on with elite and Kevin... But i did know about elites sale long before it was announced and know a lot about the g5 connection.. The fact that G5 and elite have ties is just what i was saying cause i do feel Pete is a man of his word but I would think if he was pushed by G5 to file it he would...


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

C-fused said:


> Don't let your hearts be heavy Strother Lovers.
> 
> The bows are only a short time in coming.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1wkB4ShgEk&feature=related
> 
> Stay thirsty my friends.:darkbeer:


Mom always served us this while growing up, it will quench any thirst.


----------



## boonerbrad

Absolutly no reason to throw anyone under the bus yet. I will only assume that if Elite does have the 2010 line already designed and Kevin being part of it you would have to wonder if Strother bows are an indication of what Elite has ready for release. We will know more next week. I was really hoping for the SR71 myself. May be the same bow but another name from Elite. We shall see.


----------



## KurtVL

hunterpete said:


> That is the application owned by Elite Outdoors LLC. Two things you can see here are the assignment of ownership and the provision for modules.


Pete, 

I just read (skimmed) the entire application

where does it mention elite or j2 or anything?


----------



## archery ham

I would not be surprised if Pete and Kevin were invited to the White House for a Bow Summit.


----------



## b_vanfossen

archery ham said:


> I would not be surprised if Pete and Kevin were invited to the White House for a Bow Summit.


:darkbeer:


----------



## RNT

AR&BOW said:


> Where does it show that it is owned by Elite. All I see is it being assigned to KS as the inventor? Just wondering is all.


Not knowing the facts I assume its in the contract. Perhaps he named the patent as being the property of Elite LLC in the contract. So no matter whats on the application the contract could amend the ownership. Not being a thief, err I mean, a lawyer I cant be sure. Just speculation.


----------



## Rambu

KurtVL said:


> Pete,
> 
> I just read (skimmed) the entire application
> 
> where does it mention elite or j2 or anything?



the pat app will not have it on there.... there will be contracts between the parties involved... i Just hope that if when Elite outdoors bought it they got the contract that says that kevin sold the pat to elite somewhere.. From what i have gotten from kevin in the past he never sold that.. only signed rights to use over... So this could be bad for kevin but i do not think it will be... It might just be a fishing trip for elite....


----------



## flintcreek6412

Pete Crawford is a "professional" businessman
Kevin Strother is a "great" bow designer that dabbles businesses

My money says that Pete did his homework on this one..but only time will tell.

On another matter, and pardon my ignorance of all the different cam designs but aren't the NBA and Athens cams very similar to the Elite cams? If so, are they paying royalties to anyone or are they more of a Bowtech cam?


----------



## Aggieland

This is retarted. If you ask me Kevin left/sold Elite whatever\, to Pete/G5 whoever and now Elite is looking at Kevin's new bows going, Umm his new bows are going to be freakin sweet. What are we going to cook up next? Maybe they did not realize they would have to design new bows from year to year. Who knows but the law suit is just a way to slow down Kevin making one of the best hunting bows this season. And reducing Elite sales. Jmo.!


----------



## b_vanfossen

wideerhunt said:


> i Just hope that when Elite outdoors bought it they got the contract that says that kevin sold the pat to elite somewhere....


that would be a dumb move and in something like this there would of been several attorneys involved and weeks/months taken to draw them up.






wideerhunt said:


> It might just be a fishing trip for elite....


I don't think Elite would this kind of burden for a "fishing" trip- lol


----------



## Aggieland

Same thing happened when Kevin introduced the Envy.. 3 years back. until this year I never shot a bow that matched it.


----------



## b_vanfossen

Aggieland said:


> Pete/G5 whoever and now Elite is looking at Kevin's new bows going, Umm his new bows are going to be freakin sweet. What are we going to cook up next? Maybe they did not realize they would have to design new bows from year to year. Who knows but the law suit is just a way to slow down Kevin making one of the best hunting bows this season. And reducing Elite sales. Jmo.!


gotta love these comments!


----------



## KurtVL

did a patent search for "richard", "batdorf" there wasnt anything
same thing for "dennis", "lewis"

First step for patent is: provisional patent you have i think 1 yr after filing the provisional to either file for an application or abandon the idea.

My understanding:

Kevin was clever enough to work for "stingray" which was then contracted by Elite archery to design bows. This gave kevin the possibilty to own all designs (only if the contract stipulated such) I dont know how the contracts changed when J2 eventually owned Elite, or how what happened when Pete bought them out.

The provisional patent was applied for in January of 2008 the patent app was filed in December of 08 by Kevin Strother.

Now it doesnt take much to loose the rights to a patent

For Example: Say a customer comes to me with a part they need processed, i sit down and come up with a new and innovative way of processing the customers part, i send the customer a formal quote for a machine to process their part, guess what by quoting the machine to the customer i have essentially sold the rights of the design and process and any patent i might have had. 

So Kevin might have filed for the patent and he might as an independant contractor, but, by selling Elite to Pete there might have been wording in the purchase that stipulated the sale of the bows and cams.

This would essentially strip mean that Elite LLC has ownership of the patent regardless of who filed.

These are all possibilities and by no means do i have any inside info.

Hopefully both companies can work out something.


----------



## Bob_Looney

Having just read the complaint filed with the court....

Dang Kevin.


----------



## Jersey Ray

archery ham said:


> I would not be surprised if Pete and Kevin were invited to the White House for a Bow Summit.


Now that`s some Funny chit right there! :thumbs_up


----------



## 188 Inches

KEN-813 said:


> Mr Strother seems to be a Magnet for lawsuits, lol
> I too see a pattern here.
> He must have a team of lawyers on speed dial with his track record and shady dealings, lol
> 
> I would agree with some of the others consultant or employee, most company's have some sort of non compete Claus or design Claus, if they are smart.
> 
> I would think that Elite would be a tad Pissed with them just buying or bailing out Elite from Mr. Strothers and bringing him back in as a consultant in good faith that he wouldn't take the money technology and designs and run and start another competing company now that he has a little money in his pocket. after pissing away his profits with Elite away and having to sell the company


Kind of harsh and might even be a litigious comment.


----------



## TREW

I don't have any opinions about this soap opera. I'll just say Kevin must really enjoy the company of Attornys'. ukey:


----------



## Rambu

b_vanfossen said:


> that would be a dumb move and in something like this there would of been several attorneys involved and weeks/months taken to draw them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Elite would this kind of burden for a "fishing" trip- lol




your right there should have been many involved... But then again... just the rights to use may have been sold... leaving Kevin still able to use it... I would guess Kevin would not sell it completely.. 

but for the fishing trip... it could be... if they realized that Kevin can still use it legally.. try to tie his money up in court to slow it down


----------



## SCDeerSlayer

And today on "AS THE CAM TURNS". :darkbeer:


















Who needs soap operas. We have this.
Robbie


----------



## plottman

Bob_Looney said:


> Having just read the complaint filed with the court....
> 
> Dang Kevin.


I couldn't sign up


----------



## shootstraight

Well now the fanboys will have something else to speculate about while waiting for their bows. I'm sure they will figure it out for both partiesukey:

My take, I like Kevin's designs whether they are BT, early Elites or later Elites. I think Pete is a smart businessman and is doing his best to run his business with integrity and so far I've been impressed with how he has firmed up the business side of Elite. Can you say shooter contingency plan. 

I knew that Kevin leaving had underlying issues, I don't think they saw eye to eye on what the direction of the bows should be. We don't have all the facts so hopefully we will give them space and not conjecture (yeah like that will happen) too much.


----------



## Bob_Looney

He's in big trouble if the complaints are upheld.

They're going for a Restraining Order and immediate injunction.

Too bad really, I was rooting for him.


----------



## Guest

Well i have a Vanquish on order so if i dont get to have it because of this then i guess ill get a Bowtech or Mathews.


----------



## DustyRx

hoody123 said:


> I don't know why all the people on here are running Pete (Elite) down. You can see (and easily envision) that he probably understood that Kevin was "going in a different direction". *Um... **Starting a company that's a direct competitor flogging bows that are exceedingly similar in design is NOT a different direction.*
> 
> *No doubt Pete's wishes were sincere, he probably just didnt' anticipate that Kevin was going to try and pirate a whack of his business.*
> I'm throwing down my prognostication that Kevin is going to come up with the short end of this stick (in my opinion deservedly so!).


Exactly. 
So many people are so quick to judge and condemn Elite for filing a darn lawsuit. Are you blind to the fact that it might be b/c KS bailed on Elite, told them he was going in a "different direction" but failed to mention the different direction was to take what legally belongs to Elite and use it to compete against them? Come on use so common sense. It just might be that KS did Elite dirty. Oh but the LHer's would turn a blind eye to that. 
The deal is none of us know the facts about who did what. We don't even know if the suit even involves the cams. It is all speculation. 
Yea, such a low down thing to do - protect your business. WOW!


----------



## Aggieland

DustyRx said:


> Exactly.
> So many people are so quick to judge and condemn Elite for filing a darn lawsuit. Are you blind to the fact that it might be b/c KS bailed on Elite, told them he was going in a "different direction" but failed to mention the different direction was to take what legally belongs to Elite and use it to compete against them? Come on use so common sense. It just might be that KS did Elite dirty. Oh but the LHer's would turn a blind eye to that.
> The deal is none of us know the facts about who did what. We don't even know if the suit even involves the cams. It is all speculation.
> Yea, such a low down thing to do - protect your business. WOW!


You buy a business building bows and now realize you dont know how to build a bow anywhere near the quality of the man that started the company.. And decide to go after him.. yeah thats protecting your business.


----------



## boonerbrad

Aggieland said:


> You buy a business building bows and now realize you dont know how to build a bow anywhere near the quality of the man that started the company.. And decide to go after him.. yeah thats protecting your business.


You need to read the complaint before you make yourself look any more foolish.


----------



## Rambu

Boonerbrad said:


> You need to read the complaint before you make yourself look any more foolish.


someone should post it....


----------



## b_vanfossen

Aggieland said:


> you dont know how to build a bow anywhere near the quality of the man that started the company..


may I ask how you have drawn that conclusion?




Bob_Looney said:


> He's in big trouble if the complaints are upheld.
> 
> They're going for a Restraining Order and immediate injunction.
> 
> Too bad really, I was rooting for him.


Being sincere- how did you come accross that information?

thanks


----------



## C-fused

Boonerbrad said:


> You need to read the complaint before you make yourself look any more foolish.


Impossible.


----------



## Wbuffetjr1

Bob_Looney said:


> Having just read the complaint filed with the court....
> 
> Dang Kevin.


Anyway you might post that??? Even just a portion of it?


----------



## DustyRx

Aggieland said:


> You buy a business building bows and now realize you dont know how to build a bow anywhere near the quality of the man that started the company.. And decide to go after him.. yeah thats protecting your business.


Come on Aggie, do you really think Elite is worried too much about being able to produce quality bows? How many other companies are putting out great bows without KS?
Put aside the fact that yes KS just may be the best designer out there, you like his designs and want one his bows. There is nothing wrong with that. I have even considered one myself. But, people are too quick to say who is right and who is wrong when they don't know squat about what is going on. As for as we know now it could be either party who is being the dirty one. Or, it may just be business and noone is "wrong". The only fact is *IF* Elite owns the "patent pending" then they have a legal right to do what they are doing. 
If you had a contract with someone to provide a service, they broke the contract with you then took what was legally yours to use it to compete against you, would you not be ticked? I know I would. 
But again we don't know the facts.


----------



## Wbuffetjr1

b_vanfossen said:


> Being sincere- how did you come accross that information?
> 
> thanks


He probably registered and paid the $.08 per page fee. Click the link in the 1st post.


----------



## Rambu

i will pay for the pages.... so if someone can get it i will pay the .08 per page...

I went to sign up but they have to mail you your password....


----------



## Aggieland

You guys that are all about Elite just amaze me. I don't understand how you can love Elite and not even understand who started it and made the bows your shooting.. So what if some contract says this type of cam belongs to this company or that.. You still have to make the darn thing work.. Why hate on Kevin ? Maybe Pete wanted to start making changes that he did not agree with and got out or was asked to leave.. Last time that happened the company he left started having Limbs blow up in peoples faces..


----------



## Shafted

*For you and anyone else you thinks.....*



KEN-813 said:


> Mr Strother seems to be a Magnet for lawsuits, lol
> I too see a pattern here.
> He must have a team of lawyers on speed dial with his track record and shady dealings, lol
> 
> I would agree with some of the others consultant or employee, most company's have some sort of non compete Claus or design Claus, if they are smart.
> 
> I would think that Elite would be a tad Pissed with them just buying or bailing out Elite from Mr. Strothers and bringing him back in as a consultant in good faith that he wouldn't take the money technology and designs and run and start another competing company now that he has a little money in his pocket. after pissing away his profits with Elite away and having to sell the company


For you and everyone else that keeps saying Elite was bought from Kevin, this is not true. Kevin has not owned Elite for quite sometime. Elite was bought from J2 not Kevin.


----------



## Rambu

KEN-813 said:


> OOPS
> I tried to be nice and edit my post but the system would not allow me to, :shade:
> 
> I was going to change it to Can you say Strothers fan boy


backpedaling your post????? are you related to Obama??????:mg:


----------



## Guest

Aggieland said:


> You guys that are all about Elite just amaze me. I don't understand how you can love Elite and not even understand who started it and made the bows your shooting.. So what if some contract says this type of cam belongs to this company or that.. You still have to make the darn thing work.. Why hate on Kevin ? Maybe Pete wanted to start making changes that he did not agree with and got out or was asked to leave.. Last time that happened the company he left started having Limbs blow up in peoples faces..


Amen to that.:slice:


----------



## Guest

KEN-813 said:


> OOPS
> I tried to be nice and edit my post but the system would not allow me to, :shade:
> 
> I was going to change it to Can you say Strothers fan boy


Probably because that post was reported to the Mods as vulgarity.


----------



## daleg

Aggieland said:


> You guys that are all about Elite just amaze me. I don't understand how you can love Elite and not even understand who started it and made the bows your shooting.. So what if some contract says this type of cam belongs to this company or that.. You still have to make the darn thing work.. Why hate on Kevin ? Maybe Pete wanted to start making changes that he did not agree with and got out or was asked to leave.. Last time that happened the company he left started having Limbs blow up in peoples faces..


Calm down everyone we know that people have loyalties to certain companies and I think it is a good thing to come to thier defense but lets not hate on each other just let the courts decide I truly hope this works out for all parties involved that would be best thing for everybody.


----------



## b_vanfossen

Aggieland said:


> You guys that are all about Elite just amaze me.


I didn't think I'd get an answer to my previous post.

The only person creating "hating" posts is you...


----------



## Aggieland

DustyRx said:


> Come on Aggie, do you really think Elite is worried too much about being able to produce quality bows? How many other companies are putting out great bows without KS?
> Put aside the fact that yes KS just may be the best designer out there, you like his designs and want one his bows. There is nothing wrong with that. I have even considered one myself. But, people are too quick to say who is right and who is wrong when they don't know squat about what is going on. As for as we know now it could be either party who is being the dirty one. Or, it may just be business and noone is "wrong". The only fact is *IF* Elite owns the "patent pending" then they have a legal right to do what they are doing.
> If you had a contract with someone to provide a service, they broke the contract with you then took what was legally yours to use it to compete against you, would you not be ticked? I know I would.
> But again we don't know the facts.


Honestly there are not that many companys puting out great bows without kevin. Hoyt, PSE, and maybe Mathews for sure.. I dont know who is right and who is wrong but I know the man that made the Elite bows what they are today.. Not someone that just bought a company and sank a crap load into it. Not wishing bad for anyone just want my Strother bow and everyone to quit dropping law suites left and right.. get over it


----------



## CamG

Boonerbrad said:


> You need to read the complaint before you make yourself look any more foolish.


Hmmm....couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## KEN-813

Shafted said:


> For you and everyone else that keeps saying Elite was bought from Kevin, this is not true. Kevin has not owned Elite for quite sometime. Elite was bought from J2 not Kevin.


I may be wrong but Wasn't Kevin not still a partner of J2 ? either way he was being paid as a consultant by the new company.


----------



## CamG

DustyRx said:


> Exactly.
> So many people are so quick to judge and condemn Elite for filing a darn lawsuit. Are you blind to the fact that it might be b/c KS bailed on Elite, told them he was going in a "different direction" but failed to mention the different direction was to take what legally belongs to Elite and use it to compete against them? Come on use so common sense. It just might be that KS did Elite dirty. Oh but the LHer's would turn a blind eye to that.
> The deal is none of us know the facts about who did what. We don't even know if the suit even involves the cams. It is all speculation.
> Yea, such a low down thing to do - protect your business. WOW!


Amazing, someone who actually has a head on their shoulders!


----------



## Guest

DenCMSC said:


> Yep....add Pearson, High Country, and Strother to that list for me.
> 
> Kevin jumps around too much for my taste, as does Richard ( anyone remember Newberry Archery? Yep, had one or two.....where are they now???). Richard had Newberry, then High Country, then Pearson, now New Breed......Kevin had the world by the tail at Bowtech, started something possibly great at Elite, and now Strother.......I want a bow from a company that will be there 5 years from now.......


I know there are a lot of archers that stay with one brand of bow for several years and they are just brand loyal. Then there are people that are going to follow KS and Richard, who are people loyal. I have owned many different brands because I am ME loyal. I'll shoot what feels good, but if the brand is not in business anymore then I'll not buy. I wish KS, Richard and NBA, and Elite the best because in my opinion the small (not lowend) companies give us end users diversity. I'm not knocking the big guys (Hoyt, Mathews, etc.) but think about how many of your buddies shoot bows from the smaller companies. It's inspirational to me to think "with dedication and passion anybody can accomplish the impossible". AMERICA. Unfortunally we have lawyers that find loop holes


----------



## KEN-813

wideerhunt said:


> backpedaling your post????? are you related to Obama??????:mg:


Could be worse and be French


----------



## archer2090

things never change do they...


----------



## Aggieland

b_vanfossen said:


> I didn't think I'd get an answer to my previous post.
> 
> The only person creating "hating" posts is you...


Im not hating. I like Elite just fine. Glad to see a small company start to grow.. But come on they knew when KS left he was not just going to disappear.. Its all a money thing I guess.


----------



## mchildress

Is the complaint factual or just the interpretation of facts by the person filing the complaint. That is what is so great about our country you can sue anyone no matter how frivolous.Both parties think they are in the right until it is decided in court or they come to an mutual understanding and suit is dropped. But right now it is just a guessing game until everything from both sides are on the table.


----------



## TexasCanesFan

Bob_Looney said:


> He's in big trouble if the complaints are upheld.
> 
> They're going for a Restraining Order and immediate injunction.
> 
> Too bad really, I was rooting for him.





Boonerbrad said:


> You need to read the complaint before you make yourself look any more foolish.


I have been all over that website trying to find the complaint to read it...that is how you find out what is going on.


----------



## mfr22

I really don't have a dog in this fight as I now shoot an Elite, but am also very interested in Kevin's new line of bows. The one thing that has me wondering, how long does it take to design, build market and ship a new line of bows...not just 1 bow, but a whole line? I was told by someone on the inside track with Strother archery just last weekend at the R100 that these bows were and are being built and are basically ready to ship, both right and left handed bows. I can't believe this can all be possible in just 2 months... could it be he had this plan in effect while he was under contract with Elite? I know this is just hearsay...but I wanted to chime in anyways...


----------



## [email protected]

Have no idea what or who.... wonder if it is something like a manager/label trying to sue John Fogerty 'cause Old Man Down the Road sounded like CCR.... judge pretty much ruled that you can't plagiarize yourself......Wish Kevin the best of Luck, hate for my SR71 to end up being like my limited run E-500.
I am sure this will not stop Strother Archery from shipping bows.


----------



## Wbuffetjr1

TexasCanesFan said:


> I have been all over that website trying to find the complaint to read it...that is how you find out what is going on.


http://pacer.psc.uscourts.gov/psco/cgi-bin/register.pl

Here is a link to register for the site. Looks like they charge $.08 per page you download.


----------



## Aggieland

How about someone that read the complain tell us what it says.. thanks.!!


----------



## popestev

None of this will matter in 10 years any way who knows neither of them may even be around. The way Mr. Strother is going he may end up out of the industry all together. And IF I mean a Big IF, as some of you say Elite can't make a bow with out him, then they won't be around either so why does it matter?


----------



## Aggieland

popestev said:


> None of this will matter in 10 years any way who knows neither of them may even be around. The way Mr. Strother is going he may end up out of the industry all together. And IF I mean a Big IF, as some of you say Elite can't make a bow with out him, then they won't be around either so why does it matter?


It matters to me because I want the Bows Kevin has designed for this year. And prob whats laying on his work bench at home somewhere. If his ability to build bows keeps improving as it has in the past then I will deff want to keep shooting what he is making.. Other than that I dont have a dog in this fight..


----------



## popestev

Well it looks like you may need to change your sig depending on what the law suit is about. I am gonna laugh my @*** off when the law suit has nothing to do with bow/cam desing, but rather some stupid contract clause they had over something else.


----------



## Aggieland

As long as Kevin can produce the SR for me then I dont care what the law suit is over .. it just seems to come at a very funny time. Kevin releases pics and specs of some really amazing bows and very few people have even held them yet and all of a sudden.. BAM Judge says stop production. Strange..


----------



## DustyRx

Aggieland said:


> Honestly there are not that many companys puting out great bows without kevin. Hoyt, PSE, and maybe Mathews for sure.. I dont know who is right and who is wrong but I know the man that made the Elite bows what they are today.. Not someone that just bought a company and sank a crap load into it. Not wishing bad for anyone just want my Strother bow and everyone to quit dropping law suites left and right.. get over it


I don't mean anything personal against you. 
I agree with the above. It would be nice if the law suite stuff didn't have to happen. No one has won the suit yet. We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## mcluvin

NEVER FEAR MCLUVIN IS HERE!!!!!!....Everyone chill out!! Guys this was inevitable and to be expected to some extent. It will all get worked out....Trust me!!! McLuvin would not steer you wrong!!!


----------



## Aggieland

Mclovin in the house..


----------



## Rambu

ok i paid and got it all and saved it... i have read some but this is what i can tell you so far... Elite is trying to kill kevin from making any bow.... they are claiming that they now own anything that even looks like an elite or any bow kevin designed till jan 20 somethingith.. The reason the sight strotherarchery is so call being done is that the court ordered it be shut down for now till the aug 4th if i remember right court meeting in chicago.. I will read more and review the doc that were in the sale contract.... be back in a bit..


----------



## Bob_Looney

Aggieland said:


> How about someone that read the complain tell us what it says.. thanks.!!


Pay the .08 / page and you can read the complaint your self.

If a mod wants it, I'll email the pdf and they can put an end to this madness.

I will not post the pdf.


----------



## Bob_Looney

WTH, when did the 1 minute edit changes come about?


----------



## Aggieland

Sounds like Elite is doing just what i said they were without reading anything. Thanks for the post by the way..


----------



## Rambu

oh snap..... i think i just found something good... looks like when elite outdoors bought from j2 they were sold the pat app the j2/elite filled for... the problem is Kevin applied for it not j2/elite.... This could get messy... But i can tell you this... I know how much they bought Elite for...lol.... its amazing how much info is here...


----------



## Rambu

guys its worth the $9 it cost for the papers... there is so much here....


----------



## Rambu

also by the sounds of the wording elite outdoors has it sounds like the strother bows were set to be the 2010 elites... at least some of the tech oin them, cams, limbs......


----------



## Aggieland

Interesting, I see where this is headed already..


----------



## Rambu

they are claiming that all the designs came from stingray and now they own them under the contract.... but it states right in it anything kevin designs in his own time is not there property... So really they can sue stingray if stingray is in any way involved with strother archery... but i think kevin made it very clear that stingray is not involved.... so elite is also filed against kate and kevin.. but i do not see how they can go after them.. there only rights are to anything stingray does.... 

The more i read this the more i see it getting thrown out... elite has no claim to kevin and kate as people... they only can come after them as stringray employees... I had to deal with something similar in my like as a pres of the business and a person... they came after me as the pres and tried asking me something as a person.. I said dont you think you should be calling me as a witness as a person not as pres... the judge agreed.. So as the story goes.... Its business... this is business... and i see elite kind of going on a limb to try and stop strother archery but really as long as kevin kept stingray out of it they do not have much to stand on....


----------



## wolfseason

I dont care for sue happy companies and dont scold me about business and protecting your arses. It only shows pettiness and the fear that you cant beat them head to head SO YOU LET D-BAG LAWYERS fight your battles. 2 years ago I got let go in a unfair manner everyone said sue get them for how you were treated. I sent my resume and refrences to there biggest competitor, got hired. Now I could teach them by taking there business and recruiting there top guy's . 2 years latter we are growing stronger as they weaken. No lawyers needed if Elite want's to show Kevin there pissed put out a better more affordable product.


----------



## Aggieland

Good post. And it sounds like just what I figured. Elite dosent want Kevin producing these bows because they are going to take a big chuck of elites sales for the following years. but anyway


----------



## Wbuffetjr1

Wideer,

Thanks for your insight. Very interesting.


----------



## Bob_Looney

wideerhunt said:


> they are claiming that all the designs came from stingray and now they own them under the contract.... but it states right in it anything kevin designs in his own time is not there property... So really they can sue stingray if stingray is in any way involved with strother archery... but i think kevin made it very clear that stingray is not involved.... so elite is also filed against kate and kevin.. but i do not see how they can go after them.. there only rights are to anything stingray does....
> 
> The more i read this the more i see it getting thrown out... elite has no claim to kevin and kate as people... they only can come after them as stringray employees... I had to deal with something similar in my like as a pres of the business and a person... they came after me as the pres and tried asking me something as a person.. I said dont you think you should be calling me as a witness as a person not as pres... the judge agreed.. So as the story goes.... Its business... this is business... and i see elite kind of going on a limb to try and stop strother archery but really as long as kevin kept stingray out of it they do not have much to stand on....


Elite contends the agreements are between Elite and the Strothers, as well as Stingray Inc.


----------



## amarchery

*Facts*

Are these facts of the case or the interpretation from the guy that paid for the download and told us on the thread?


----------



## Rambu

Bob_Looney said:


> Elite contends the agreements are between Elite and the Strothers, as well as Stingray Inc.


that is what they are trying to say but the papers show that as a private person there was no contract... as a business owner you are two people.. the pres owner and a private person... that is the loop hole....


----------



## Rambu

but then again there is one paper signed with his name and home address even though the papers are for stingray... so maybe they may have something there...


----------



## Rambu

amarchery said:


> Are these facts of the case or the interpretation from the guy that paid for the download and told us on the thread?


well i would not call anything fact... this is what i am reading off the compliant papers.. each side says their piece and then you find facts in both... so this is just what elite outdoors filed..


----------



## Rambu

i would love to just post it all but its over 100 pages... And i do not think i am allowed to...


----------



## TheMich.Archer

*Oh What HAve I done ..*

A week or so ago I talked with a Strothers Rep. I asked them to talk with my Local Dealer To maybe Carry these Bows because from what I read I thought they would be my next bow.. 

MY dealer Had hesitations about getting involved with Strothers Archery for personal reasons concerning the Michigan Rep That Strothers Archery has ... They seemed to have worked that out and now this happens ... 

Thank you Strothers Archery for Making me look like a fool. 


Legal Problems seem to follow this guy .. One More thing ,where are all of the Strothers Bow pics That Crackers and everyone has Bombarded us With for weeks.. Where has all that hype went? 


MAybe I am out of Line here But I stuckMy Neck Out for these guys By trying to Get my dealer to Carry these Bows and now this HAppens .. 

Dont Blame Me for Feeling a bit betrayed...


----------



## Rambu

TheMich.Archer said:


> A week or so ago I talked with a Strothers Rep. I asked them to talk with my Local Dealer To maybe Carry these Bows because from what I read I thought they would be my next bow..
> 
> MY dealer Had hesitations about getting involved with Strothers Archery for personal reasons concerning the Michigan Rep That Strothers Archery has ... They seemed to have worked that out and now this happens ...
> 
> Thank you Strothers Archery for Making me look like a fool.
> 
> 
> Legal Problems seem to follow this guy .. One More thing ,where are all of the Strothers Bow pics That Crackers and everyone has Bombarded us With for weeks.. Where has all that hype went?
> 
> 
> MAybe I am out of Line here But I stuckMy Neck Out for these guys By trying to Get my dealer to Carry these Bows and now this HAppens ..
> 
> Dont Blame Me for Feeling a bit betrayed...


pics had to be pulled... part of the stipulation order from the court....


----------



## hartofthethumb

TheMich.Archer said:


> A week or so ago I talked with a Strothers Rep. I asked them to talk with my Local Dealer To maybe Carry these Bows because from what I read I thought they would be my next bow..
> 
> MY dealer Had hesitations about getting involved with Strothers Archery for personal reasons concerning the Michigan Rep That Strothers Archery has ... They seemed to have worked that out and now this happens ...
> 
> Thank you Strothers Archery for Making me look like a fool.
> 
> 
> Legal Problems seem to follow this guy .. One More thing ,where are all of the Strothers Bow pics That Crackers and everyone has Bombarded us With for weeks.. Where has all that hype went?
> 
> 
> MAybe I am out of Line here But I stuckMy Neck Out for these guys By trying to Get my dealer to Carry these Bows and now this HAppens ..
> 
> Dont Blame Me for Feeling a bit betrayed...


I am not saying a word about the case, cause it's none of my business, though I do want a SA bow.... but judging by your screen name and post, I think there is a chance I know your dealer...Great dealer too if I'm right.


----------



## amarchery

*can*

Can THIS filing stop Strother Archery from manufacturing bows? Will it become a political thing from this point forward? Who knows the judges, etc etc. 

I would like to know. My Dog is in the back of the truck wanting to hunt.


----------



## Rambu

so they are trying to claim anything that kevin and stingray has done to july 1st still belongs to elite... but like i said before... he still can claim it was done on his free time.. as kevin strother the person not kevin strother of stingray.... 

this could go either way.. but a good lawyer will clear kevin... as long as nothing kevin has on the new bows has anthing to do with stingray....


----------



## Rambu

amarchery said:


> Can THIS filing stop Strother Archery from manufacturing bows? Will it become a political thing from this point forward? Who knows the judges, etc etc.
> 
> I would like to know. My Dog is in the back of the truck wanting to hunt.


right now it has.... until the next hearing... on the 4th of aug i believe... But after reading it all i would guess SA will be starting back up very shortly after.. i would say the website will be done about the 6th or so.... unless elite tries to push the hearing off just to stop SA from hitting dates... and causing them to fall behind....


----------



## EliteGThoe

Pete, We all see you reading this, Why dont you chime some light on this before you lose Many more Elite fans than just myself?


----------



## Antihunter

EliteGThoe said:


> Pete, We all see you reading this, Why dont you chime some light on this before you lose Many more Elite fans than just myself?


I would say he is not allowed to comment in anyway about it due to the pending hearing.


----------



## Bob_Looney

wideerhunt said:


> so they are trying to claim anything that kevin and stingray has done to july 1st still belongs to elite... but like i said before... he still can claim it was done on his free time.. as kevin strother the person not kevin strother of stingray....
> 
> this could go either way.. but a good lawyer will clear kevin... as long as nothing kevin has on the new bows has anthing to do with stingray....


not likely.

"... Defendants website and Blog contain specifications and designs of the very bows and related equipment created for Elite Outdoors, which is now Elite Outdoors' exclusive property, all in violation of their agreements, intellectual property laws, and the common law."


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

amarchery said:


> Can THIS filing stop Strother Archery from manufacturing bows? Will it become a political thing from this point forward? Who knows the judges, etc etc.
> 
> I would like to know. *My Dog is in the back of the truck wanting to hunt.*


I would bring the dog in the house, this one is going to get ugly and Fido is going to get hungry!


----------



## TheMich.Archer

*How about me..*

How about the guys like me that got hosed when I stood up for Strothers ...


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

EliteGThoe said:


> Pete, We all see you reading this, Why dont you chime some light on this before you lose Many more Elite fans than just myself?


It could be the same reason Kevin is not posting.

See this: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=977818


----------



## EliteGThoe

AdvanTimberLou said:


> It could be the same reason Kevin is not posting.
> 
> See this: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=977818


How come this only applies to Strothers and not Elite? Becuase they are the defendent?


----------



## Rambu

Bob_Looney said:


> not likely.
> 
> "... Defendants website and Blog contain specifications and designs of the very bows and related equipment created for Elite Outdoors, which is now Elite Outdoors' exclusive property, all in violation of their agreements, intellectual property laws, and the common law."


but the specs are not the same.. they are close... that is the dif.... and i still do not see anywhere that kevin sold his pat app for the twin track cam... Elite outdoors says it bought it from j2.. but nothing that shows kevin sold it to j2...


----------



## ddd-shooter

wow, 7 pages in 10 hours. Gotta be a record...lol


----------



## Bob_Looney

Both Strothers sold their Intellectual Property rights to J2. J2 sold those to Elite and Strothers confirmed it with their Quitclaim Acknowledgment.

See the "factual background" page 4 of document 1.

Everything they did at the original Elite and J2, went to Elite Outdoors.


----------



## jkcerda

so, going by this
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=977818
the pics from KS website need to be taken down,,,but not the ones Crackers posted.:darkbeer:


----------



## Bob_Looney

crackers is a supplier. I'm guessing he got a letter.


----------



## jkcerda

Bob_Looney said:


> crackers is a supplier. I'm guessing he got a letter.


so he would fall under the parts MFG'er?


----------



## gkonduris

There are two sides in every divorce and right now I'm only reading one side of the story. The courts will hear both sides and determine who is correct.


----------



## Bob_Looney

jkcerda said:


> so he would fall under the parts MFG'er?


yes


----------



## Ich Bin

Bob_Looney said:


> Both Strothers sold their Intellectual Property rights to J2. J2 sold those to Elite and Strothers confirmed it with their Quitclaim Acknowledgment.
> 
> See the "factual background" page 4 of document 1.
> 
> Everything they did at the original Elite and J2, went to Elite Outdoors.


So once you sign over your intellectual property rights you can no longer design or patent anything the rest of your life? 

At the time of the sale of Elite to J2, the 2 track binary...oops bowtech sorry...Binary TM, was not finished and the patent had not been applied for. The question still remains what was in the contract between stingray and Elite? Did Kevin retain the rights to his intellectual property while providing services to Elite? Lastly did Kevin license the use of the 2 track patent pending to Elite, or did he design the 2track for Elite under the contract, and did the contract dictate who would own any future patents on said work?

We won't know for a long time. We should know if it has any teeth though when or if Strother Archery ships bows. If they don't ship any bows, then I think Kevin had better come up with another cam design.

E


----------



## jkcerda

Bob_Looney said:


> yes


:doh:

got 2 forums to clean up :BangHead:


----------



## Bob_Looney

gkonduris said:


> There are two sides in every divorce and right now I'm only reading one side of the story. The courts will hear both sides and determine who is correct.


I only d/l the 1st document. I am guessing the Strothers' filed a response to the complaint but I don't know if that's how it works.

It was evident to me, by the wording of the complaint, that Elite Outdoors believes their agreements were with both the Strother's and Stingray Inc.

It's unfortunate. I would like to see both these companies do well.


----------



## ddd-shooter

So, after reading all 7 pages (ridiculous) This is all speculation, but I will do like everyone else and chime in anyway. 
Kevin designed Strother Bows that are very similar to either the 2010 Elites or something they have been working on. While he was a consultant for Elite. 
Kevin leaves contract with Elite, starts said Strother Archery. 
Elite sees their bows on Kevins website, realizes the overlap in design time, decides they may have a case. 
Sues Strother Archery. 
Everyone here is shocked. 


I can follow until the last one, lol.


----------



## Crackers

Bob_Looney said:


> crackers is a supplier. I'm guessing he got a letter.


This order is not a legal document and no papers have been served. It seems this is action taken by the AT


----------



## Guest

I have no clue where this will go. I just want a new bow.


----------



## jkcerda

Crackers said:


> This order is not a legal document and no papers have been served. It seems this is action taken by the AT


cool, didnt feel like taking pics down:darkbeer:


----------



## Bob_Looney

Once you sign over your rights to a product, you need to change the design of the next product you create. 
You and I however, could design something similar and be fine, provided we didn't sign our rights away or infringe on a patent. That's why, when kevin got sued by BT, he had to change the limb angle and remove the speed nocks from his bow. Even though the limb angle and nocks were nothing unique, he used them on designs at BT and they were property of BT. It was more a case of BT jabbing him in the eye than anything else. You and I could build a bow today with the same limb angle, handle design, and speed nocks and BT couldn't do anything about it.


----------



## Guest

Bob_Looney said:


> Once you sign over your rights to a product, you need to change the design of the next product you create.
> You and I however, could design something similar and be fine, provided we didn't sign our rights away or infringe on a patent. That's why, when kevin got sued by BT, he had to change the limb angle and remove the speed nocks from his bow. Even though the limb angle and nocks were nothing unique, he used them on designs at BT and they were property of BT. It was more a case of BT jabbing him in the eye than anything else. You and I could build a bow today with the same limb angle, handle design, and speed nocks and BT couldn't do anything about it.


So Pete jabbed Kevin in the eye????:mg:

:justkidding:


----------



## Billincamo

vhunter said:


> Well I guess Pete's not the knida guy people say he is. So much for wishing Kevin well.


I would have to say Kevin is not the kind of guy that Pete thought he was. If someone took your money and then tried screwing you, you might want to do something about it. He told him he was going to explore a different path. Now a few weeks later he is taking the same path he always takes. Same path just a different name.


----------



## Bob_Looney

Crackers said:


> This order is not a legal document and no papers have been served. It seems this is action taken by the AT


good to hear.
A lot of people in the pipeline stand to lose some real money. Programming, mtl purchased, fixtures built, etc.

A real mess it is.


----------



## gkonduris

ddd-shooter said:


> So, after reading all 7 pages (ridiculous) This is all speculation, but I will do like everyone else and chime in anyway.
> Kevin designed Strother Bows that are very similar to either the 2010 Elites or something they have been working on. While he was a consultant for Elite.
> Kevin leaves contract with Elite, starts said Strother Archery.
> Elite sees their bows on Kevins website, realizes the overlap in design time, decides they may have a case.
> Sues Strother Archery.
> Everyone here is shocked.
> 
> 
> I can follow until the last one, lol.


This is were it gets confusing with me.........Both Kevin and Pete have stated Elite's 2010 line is not Kevin's designs.


----------



## mcluvin

Billincamo said:


> I would have to say Kevin is not the kind of guy that Pete thought he was. If someone took your money and then tried screwing you, you might want to do something about it. He told him he was going to explore a different path. Now a few weeks later he is taking the same path he always takes. Same path just a different name.


Huh???? Lets see??? What other path would a 20plus year bow designer take??...Are you trying to say that Pete was clueless or shocked that Kevin stayed in the archery industry??


----------



## Billincamo

Koontzy said:


> Wow... .elite wishes Kevin and them well, then turns around and sues them...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Kevin will win this one


Not a chance.


----------



## Bob_Looney

Jaben620 said:


> So Pete jabbed Kevin in the eye????:mg:
> 
> :justkidding:


limb angles and speed nocks are a lot different than a new limb design that has yet to see the light of day, as well as whole product lines for a new company.

I'm no lawyer though I was called a "Philadelphia Lawyer" once when I was an NFAA Director.
I read the complaint and it doesn't sound good for the Strothers.


----------



## popestev

ddd-shooter said:


> So, after reading all 7 pages (ridiculous) This is all speculation, but I will do like everyone else and chime in anyway.
> Kevin designed Strother Bows that are very similar to either the 2010 Elites or something they have been working on. While he was a consultant for Elite.
> Kevin leaves contract with Elite, starts said Strother Archery.
> Elite sees their bows on Kevins website, realizes the overlap in design time, decides they may have a case.
> Sues Strother Archery.
> Everyone here is shocked.
> 
> 
> I can follow until the last one, lol.


+ 1 Like others have said why is any one supprised he is in a law suit. It seams that redesining the same bow and getting suid is what he does.


----------



## mcluvin

Billincamo said:


> Not a chance.


No one really wins these kind of things and in the end it's the consumer that will pay for all the legal fees and both companies will go about business.


----------



## Billincamo

plottman said:


> Bowtech vs elite and now elite vs strother
> 
> there is but one person/thing constant in that


In reality was it not Bowtech vs Strothers and now Elite vs Strohers


----------



## Billincamo

KEN-813 said:


> Mr Strother seems to be a Magnet for lawsuits, lol
> I too see a pattern here.
> He must have a team of lawyers on speed dial with his track record and shady dealings, lol
> 
> I would agree with some of the others consultant or employee, most company's have some sort of non compete Claus or design Claus, if they are smart.
> 
> I would think that Elite would be a tad Pissed with them just buying or bailing out Elite from Mr. Strothers and bringing him back in as a consultant in good faith that he wouldn't take the money technology and designs and run and start another competing company now that he has a little money in his pocket. after pissing away his profits with Elite away and having to sell the company


Well stated! I agree 100%


----------



## Billincamo

Aggieland said:


> This is retarted. If you ask me Kevin left/sold Elite whatever\, to Pete/G5 whoever and now Elite is looking at Kevin's new bows going, Umm his new bows are going to be freakin sweet. What are we going to cook up next? Maybe they did not realize they would have to design new bows from year to year. Who knows but the law suit is just a way to slow down Kevin making one of the best hunting bows this season. And reducing Elite sales. Jmo.!


"retarted", is that like a pop tart twice? Lets try ******ed. Not only is your spelling incorrect, but your "slow down Kevin" theory is also incorrect.


----------



## Billincamo

Boonerbrad said:


> You need to read the complaint before you make yourself look any more foolish.


Is it possible to make himself look more foolish?


----------



## Dave Nowlin

It really does seem strange to me that when a bow designer leaves a company, said company seems to think he has to change occupations. I'm no lawyer by any means but I believe that more and more states are beginning to look at no-competes as acting in constraint of trade so to speak. If I sell you a business and in the agreement promise not to go back in that same business for a certain period of time and that is one of the things you pay me for, it is reasonable to enforce such a no compete. If I am an independent contractor who designs archery related equipment and I decide to disolve our business relationship, it is not reasonable for you to expect me to change occupations. In fact I expect Kevin has made his sole living in the archery field for longer than Pete has. If in fact Pete chose not to use Kevin's designs for his 2010 lineup, exactly what do you folks suppose Kevin was supposed to do to support his family? Pete has said the 2010 lineup wasn't designed by Kevin. Considering that, why is it that some seem to feel Kevin has in some way wronged Elite? When Kevin left BowTech he spoke of limb problems, now after leaving Elite he has decided to design his own limbs. Since he expressed dissatisfaction with limbs in 2006, why wouldn't he, if he is still dissatisfied with what is out there, come out with his own design? Why would anyone consider this work on a limb design to not be rightfully Kevin's property as Pete has stated he will continue to use Barnsdale limbs? As for riser designs looking similar to Kevin's past designs, as I have stated before Kevin's riser designs won't and shouldn't change just because he changes companies. His riser designs reflect what is pleasing to Kevin's eye and that won't change just because he changes companies. If one of you likes and drives Chevrolets or Fords and then you get a divorce, if you remarry would you also change vehicle brands because of the new marriage? Really some of the arguements that have been made in attacking Kevin and Strother Archery are unwarranted in light of the limited information any of us have. We are supposed to have the best legal system in the world here in the U.S. Let's let them do their jobs and get back to doing our own even if it amounts to no more than minding our own business. With that said, "Goodnight all!"

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Billincamo

wideerhunt said:


> also by the sounds of the wording elite outdoors has it sounds like the strother bows were set to be the 2010 elites... at least some of the tech oin them, cams, limbs......


That comes as a big surprise, not.


----------



## Billincamo

wideerhunt said:


> they are claiming that all the designs came from stingray and now they own them under the contract.... but it states right in it anything kevin designs in his own time is not there property... So really they can sue stingray if stingray is in any way involved with strother archery... but i think kevin made it very clear that stingray is not involved.... so elite is also filed against kate and kevin.. but i do not see how they can go after them.. there only rights are to anything stingray does....
> 
> The more i read this the more i see it getting thrown out... elite has no claim to kevin and kate as people... they only can come after them as stringray employees... I had to deal with something similar in my like as a pres of the business and a person... they came after me as the pres and tried asking me something as a person.. I said dont you think you should be calling me as a witness as a person not as pres... the judge agreed.. So as the story goes.... Its business... this is business... and i see elite kind of going on a limb to try and stop strother archery but really as long as kevin kept stingray out of it they do not have much to stand on....


I bet Strothers wishes you were the judge in his case.


----------



## mcluvin

Billincamo said:


> That comes as a big surprise, not.


I don't think you know as much as you might think you do:thumbs_do


----------



## mcluvin

Dave Nowlin said:


> It really does seem strange to me that when a bow designer leaves a company, said company seems to think he has to change occupations. I'm no lawyer by any means but I believe that more and more states are beginning to look at no-competes as acting in constraint of trade so to speak. If I sell you a business and in the agreement promise not to go back in that same business for a certain period of time and that is one of the things you pay me for, it is reasonable to enforce such a no compete. If I am an independent contractor who designs archery related equipment and I decide to disolve our business relationship, it is not reasonable for you to expect me to change occupations. In fact I expect Kevin has made his sole living in the archery field for longer than Pete has. If in fact Pete chose not to use Kevin's designs for his 2010 lineup, exactly what do you folks suppose Kevin was supposed to do to support his family? Pete has said the 2010 lineup wasn't designed by Kevin. Considering that, why is it that some seem to feel Kevin has in some way wronged Elite? When Kevin left BowTech he spoke of limb problems, now after leaving Elite he has decided to design his own limbs. Since he expressed dissatisfaction with limbs in 2006, why wouldn't he, if he is still dissatisfied with what is out there, come out with his own design? Why would anyone consider this work on a limb design to not be rightfully Kevin's property as Pete has stated he will continue to use Barnsdale limbs? As for riser designs looking similar to Kevin's past designs, as I have stated before Kevin's riser designs won't and shouldn't change just because he changes companies. His riser designs reflect what is pleasing to Kevin's eye and that won't change just because he changes companies. If one of you likes and drives Chevrolets or Fords and then you get a divorce, if you remarry would you also change vehicle brands because of the new marriage? Really some of the arguements that have been made in attacking Kevin and Strother Archery are unwarranted in light of the limited information any of us have. We are supposed to have the best legal system in the world here in the U.S. Let's let them do their jobs and get back to doing our own even if it amounts to no more than minding our own business. With that said, "Goodnight all!"
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Well said Dave!!


----------



## hartofthethumb

mcluvin said:


> I don't think you know as much as you might think you do:thumbs_do


yip


----------



## Billincamo

mcluvin said:


> Huh???? Lets see??? What other path would a 20plus year bow designer take??...Are you trying to say that Pete was clueless or shocked that Kevin stayed in the archery industry??


Yes, if someone told me they were taking a different path, then I would expect them to take a different path. Jay Barrs took a different path when he left Easton. He is now in pharmaceuticals. That was after a Gold Medal and years of working for the archery industry. Maybe I don't fully understand the definition of different. I belive it means: not the same.


----------



## Billincamo

mcluvin said:


> I don't think you know as much as you might think you do:thumbs_do


Well please enlighten me. I am basing my opinion off of Strothers past history.


----------



## mcluvin

Billincamo said:


> Yes, if someone told me they were taking a different path, then I would expect them to take a different path. Jay Barrs took a different path when he left Easton. He is now in pharmaceuticals. That was after a Gold Medal and years of working for the archery industry. Maybe I don't fully understand the definition of different. I belive it means: not the same.


Realize, you are also choosing to believe the statement Pete released in his words. When there is only one person talking who's point of view do you think they are trying to sale???


----------



## EliteGThoe

Billincamo said:


> "retarted", is that like a pop tart twice? Lets try ******ed. Not only is your spelling incorrect, but your "slow down Kevin" theory is also incorrect.


Leave it to the person who is ******ed to be able to spell it correctly. And for his "Slow down Kevin theory" All he was saying is this lawsuit is going to slow down the delivery of the bows alot of us already ordered. I think you are a drama queen, and who are you to be calling others foolish, I know if this was a ignore button you would be on it! :der:


----------



## mcluvin

Billincamo said:


> Well please enlighten me. I am basing my opinion off of Strothers past history.


Or would it be safe to say you are basing your opinion off of hear say of Strother's history????.....And it is "Strother" not "Strothers"....You must obviously know what you are talking about:thumbs_do


----------



## DOAGuide

Dave Nowlin said:


> It really does seem strange to me that when a bow designer leaves a company, said company seems to think he has to change occupations. I'm no lawyer by any means but I believe that more and more states are beginning to look at no-competes as acting in constraint of trade so to speak. If I sell you a business and in the agreement promise not to go back in that same business for a certain period of time and that is one of the things you pay me for, it is reasonable to enforce such a no compete. If I am an independent contractor who designs archery related equipment and I decide to disolve our business relationship, it is not reasonable for you to expect me to change occupations. In fact I expect Kevin has made his sole living in the archery field for longer than Pete has. If in fact Pete chose not to use Kevin's designs for his 2010 lineup, exactly what do you folks suppose Kevin was supposed to do to support his family? Pete has said the 2010 lineup wasn't designed by Kevin. Considering that, why is it that some seem to feel Kevin has in some way wronged Elite? When Kevin left BowTech he spoke of limb problems, now after leaving Elite he has decided to design his own limbs. Since he expressed dissatisfaction with limbs in 2006, why wouldn't he, if he is still dissatisfied with what is out there, come out with his own design? Why would anyone consider this work on a limb design to not be rightfully Kevin's property as Pete has stated he will continue to use Barnsdale limbs? As for riser designs looking similar to Kevin's past designs, as I have stated before Kevin's riser designs won't and shouldn't change just because he changes companies. His riser designs reflect what is pleasing to Kevin's eye and that won't change just because he changes companies. If one of you likes and drives Chevrolets or Fords and then you get a divorce, if you remarry would you also change vehicle brands because of the new marriage? Really some of the arguements that have been made in attacking Kevin and Strother Archery are unwarranted in light of the limited information any of us have. We are supposed to have the best legal system in the world here in the U.S. Let's let them do their jobs and get back to doing our own even if it amounts to no more than minding our own business. With that said, "Goodnight all!"
> 
> Dave Nowlin



Well said Dave!


----------



## Guest

Yawn.........


----------



## hartofthethumb

Billincamo said:


> Well please enlighten me. I am basing my opinion off of Strothers past history.


Pete and Kevin both stated that the 2010 elites did not come from kevin, so the idea that kevins bows were to be the 2010 elite line is shot down, and Pete & company did not purchase elite from kevin, kevin was a consultant to Elite which was owned by J2, so the post you said you 100% agree with is shot down... I don't even want to be posting in this thread cause no good is going to come from it, but lots of folks see a rumor or an opinion base on a rumor, line up, jump on, and run with it and thats how all the BS snowballs. I'm not picking you or anyone else out in particular, but we all(including me) should just shut up, let what is happening happen, since we can't do anything about it anyway, and let the courts and parties involved sort things out. I just hope they do it fast...I want my SA bow


----------



## hartofthethumb

hartofthethumb said:


> Pete and Kevin both stated that the 2010 elites did not come from kevin, so the idea that kevins bows were to be the 2010 elite line is shot down, and Pete & company did not purchase elite from kevin, kevin was a consultant to Elite which was owned by J2, so the post you said you 100% agree with is shot down... I don't even want to be posting in this thread cause no good is going to come from it, but lots of folks see a rumor or an opinion base on a rumor, line up, jump on, and run with it and thats how all the BS snowballs. I'm not picking you or anyone else out in particular, but we all(including me) should just shut up, let what is happening happen, since we can't do anything about it anyway, and let the courts and parties involved sort things out. I just hope they do it fast...I want my SA bow


I tried to fix my grammer and spelling, 1 min. to edit now...when did that happen. I really need to read my typonese before hitting submit


----------



## mcluvin

hartofthethumb said:


> Pete and Kevin both stated that the 2010 elites did not come from kevin, so the idea that kevins bows were to be the 2010 elite line is shot down, and Pete & company did not purchase elite from kevin, kevin was a consultant to Elite which was owned by J2, so the post you said you 100% agree with is shot down... I don't even want to be posting in this thread cause no good is going to come from it, but lots of folks see a rumor or an opinion base on a rumor, line up, jump on, and run with it and thats how all the BS snowballs. I'm not picking you or anyone else out in particular, but we all(including me) should just shut up, let what is happening happen, since we can't do anything about it anyway, and let the courts and parties involved sort things out. I just hope they do it fast...I want my SA bow


Well said....I think some people jump on this thread with an agenda...:thumbs_do


----------



## Crackers

hartofthethumb said:


> I tried to fix my grammer and spelling, 1 min. to edit now...when did that happen. I really need to read my typonese before hitting submit



I think what they are doing is not allowing hit and run....

People posting and before the time is out they remove their post. Also all and anything that is posted can be used at a later date


----------



## EliteGThoe

Crackers said:


> I think what they are doing is not allowing hit and run....
> 
> People posting and before the time is out they remove their post. Also all and anything that is posted can be used at a later date


Ya I agree with Mike.


----------



## hartofthethumb

Crackers said:


> I think what they are doing is not allowing hit and run....
> 
> People posting and before the time is out they remove their post. Also all and anything that is posted can be used at a later date


Makes sense.
I just need to start reading back what I typed before submiting, I am so used to being able to just fix it after the fact. I can type reasonably fast, but not all that acurately when going too fast, lol.


----------



## Rambu

well BOB... Your are right about what the complant says... BUT........ All the contracts that are submitted for review all have kevin as part of stingray... None are writen as the person Kevin Strother.... So they can file as they will but in the end they are going to find it hard to come after kevins new company... Kevin is free to design in his free time.... And good luck proving he was not in his free time when he designed them... They would need proof and everything they have said or filled does not prove that he did it while on the clock at stingray... Sure you could argue it.. but in the end there is no proof.....


Thank you all and good night!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 188 Inches

DOAGuide said:


> Well said Dave!


I agree 100% well said!


----------



## elk ivory

8 pages and still going!

So far alot of guessing,speculation,opinions,and just plain old gossip.

Alot of lynch mob/kangaroo court talking.

Jailhouse lawyer degrees?

After reading through this I still haven't found where anybody posted that actually has any inside knowledge.

Probably best to let this play out in the courts and see where it goes, after all thats what the parties involved will have to do anyway,because until the judge's ruling comes down they don't even know what is going to happen.


Just another uninformed opinion!:wink:


----------



## parkerbows

Not one person knows the true reason for this law suit so why get all worked up over it, maybe there is a real good reason for it. To just jump on Elite for it is unfair


----------



## parkerbows

This one minute for changes is ridiculous, my last post makes no sense since I can't fix it. Not good for the forum at all


----------



## CHAMPION2

I wish both companies could find a compromise. i wouldnt mind eventually owning a Strothers bow too along with my Elite. With the quality of Elite, and the new Strothers line from what Ive seen thus far neither company should have any problem selling bows and being at the top of the industry.


----------



## zabby

*wrong*

reylamb 
I am nobody......... Join Date: Feb 2003
Location: Buford, GA
Posts: 3,942 

Quote:
Originally Posted by KurtVL 
richard ?(last name)

it also would help to know the guys name from bowzone 

I should know Dennis' last name, but alas.........Lewis maybe????? 
__________________
Hoyt National Shooting Staff 


its wilson


----------



## bl00dtrail

mfr22 said:


> I really don't have a dog in this fight as I now shoot an Elite, but am also very interested in Kevin's new line of bows. The one thing that has me wondering, how long does it take to design, build market and ship a new line of bows...not just 1 bow, but a whole line? I was told by someone on the inside track with Strother archery just last weekend at the R100 that these bows were and are being built and are basically ready to ship, both right and left handed bows. I can't believe this can all be possible in just 2 months... could it be he had this plan in effect while he was under contract with Elite? I know this is just hearsay...but I wanted to chime in anyways...


If you don't really change anything it's really easy to re-design a lineup quickly...


----------



## boonerbrad

Could we just get the SR71 released? We can wait on the other two.


----------



## mcluvin

bl00dtrail said:


> If you don't really change anything it's really easy to re-design a lineup quickly...


I have held one of these bows in my hand and there is plenty different about them.


----------



## Bob_Looney

Dave Nowlin said:


> It really does seem strange to me that when a bow designer leaves a company, said company seems to think he has to change occupations. I'm no lawyer by any means but I believe that more and more states are beginning to look at no-competes as acting in constraint of trade so to speak. If I sell you a business and in the agreement promise not to go back in that same business for a certain period of time and that is one of the things you pay me for, it is reasonable to enforce such a no compete. If I am an independent contractor who designs archery related equipment and I decide to disolve our business relationship, it is not reasonable for you to expect me to change occupations. In fact I expect Kevin has made his sole living in the archery field for longer than Pete has. If in fact Pete chose not to use Kevin's designs for his 2010 lineup, exactly what do you folks suppose Kevin was supposed to do to support his family? Pete has said the 2010 lineup wasn't designed by Kevin. Considering that, why is it that some seem to feel Kevin has in some way wronged Elite? When Kevin left BowTech he spoke of limb problems, now after leaving Elite he has decided to design his own limbs. Since he expressed dissatisfaction with limbs in 2006, why wouldn't he, if he is still dissatisfied with what is out there, come out with his own design? Why would anyone consider this work on a limb design to not be rightfully Kevin's property as Pete has stated he will continue to use Barnsdale limbs? As for riser designs looking similar to Kevin's past designs, as I have stated before Kevin's riser designs won't and shouldn't change just because he changes companies. His riser designs reflect what is pleasing to Kevin's eye and that won't change just because he changes companies. If one of you likes and drives Chevrolets or Fords and then you get a divorce, if you remarry would you also change vehicle brands because of the new marriage? Really some of the arguements that have been made in attacking Kevin and Strother Archery are unwarranted in light of the limited information any of us have. We are supposed to have the best legal system in the world here in the U.S. Let's let them do their jobs and get back to doing our own even if it amounts to no more than minding our own business. With that said, "Goodnight all!"
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Elite is not expecting Strother to change professions. I believe they do expect his designs to be different than those he created for Elite, while under contract with them.

In their Complaint, they state that the Strothers 2010 lineup is essentially identical to the Elite line, which was designed while the Strothers were under contract.
More to the point, They also contend the limbs used in the Strothers 2010 line are identical to the 2010 Elite limbs. These limbs were designed by the Strothers while under contract with Elite, designed for Elite, and are the property of Elite, according to the Complaint.

The Complaint is rather specific and not at all a "we just don't want you working in the Archery Industry" rant.


----------



## jjbuilder

gkonduris said:


> This is were it gets confusing with me.........Both Kevin and Pete have stated Elite's 2010 line is not Kevin's designs.


Obviously Kevins 2010 line is better than Elite's.....surprised?


----------



## C-fused

Bob_Looney said:


> Elite is not expecting Strother to change professions. I believe they do expect his designs to be different than those he created for Elite, while under contract with them.
> 
> In their Complaint, they state that the Strothers 2010 lineup is essentially identical to the Elite line, which was designed while the Strothers were under contract.
> More to the point, They also contend the limbs used in the Strothers 2010 line are identical to the 2010 Elite limbs. These limbs were designed by the Strothers while under contract with Elite, designed for Elite, and are the property of Elite, according to the Complaint.
> 
> The Complaint is rather specific and not at all a "we just don't want you working in the Archery Industry" rant.


Please Bob, don't start bringing facts to this thread.

The fanboys are more comfortable with theories or what they have been told by their "neutral" friends.

Anyone in their right mind can see that this is nothing more than a lynch mob cloaked in legal papers trying to bring down America's greatest archery designer. 

Why do some people think that if they watch the same movie, that it will be different this time around? :wacko:

Leopards don't change their spots. Especially when it has always been a part of their business plan.

Just because you can make a great lemonade doesn't mean that you can run a lemonade stand.


----------



## Guest

zabby said:


> reylamb
> 
> it also would help to know the guys name from bowzone
> 
> I should know Dennis' last name, but alas.........Lewis maybe?????
> __________________




Rex Darlington?


----------



## Guest

After sleeping on it ive decided that i really dont care about all this. Elite will continue to make bows with or without Kevin. Kevin is a great designer and will continue to make great designs. Worst case senario for me is that ill be shooting a Mathews this fall. And thats not a bad thing. None of this hurts me in any way whatsoever. I hope hat that all goes well for Kevin because i think he makes great bows and id love to have a Vanuish. Im sure that all will be fine and this will be forgotten in less than a couple months. There are going to be the guys that say Kevin is getting what he deserves. There are going to be those guys that condemn Elite for filing a suit. Either way im not going to change anything by repeatidly posting on this thread and im definatly no lawyer. So i will just sit back and wait for all this to work itself out. It all comes out in the wash.


----------



## 72Beetle

Dave Nowlin said:


> It really does seem strange to me that when a bow designer leaves a company, said company seems to think he has to change occupations. I'm no lawyer by any means but I believe that more and more states are beginning to look at no-competes as acting in constraint of trade so to speak. If I sell you a business and in the agreement promise not to go back in that same business for a certain period of time and that is one of the things you pay me for, it is reasonable to enforce such a no compete. If I am an independent contractor who designs archery related equipment and I decide to disolve our business relationship, it is not reasonable for you to expect me to change occupations. In fact I expect Kevin has made his sole living in the archery field for longer than Pete has. If in fact Pete chose not to use Kevin's designs for his 2010 lineup, exactly what do you folks suppose Kevin was supposed to do to support his family? Pete has said the 2010 lineup wasn't designed by Kevin. Considering that, why is it that some seem to feel Kevin has in some way wronged Elite? When Kevin left BowTech he spoke of limb problems, now after leaving Elite he has decided to design his own limbs. Since he expressed dissatisfaction with limbs in 2006, why wouldn't he, if he is still dissatisfied with what is out there, come out with his own design? Why would anyone consider this work on a limb design to not be rightfully Kevin's property as Pete has stated he will continue to use Barnsdale limbs? As for riser designs looking similar to Kevin's past designs, as I have stated before Kevin's riser designs won't and shouldn't change just because he changes companies. His riser designs reflect what is pleasing to Kevin's eye and that won't change just because he changes companies. If one of you likes and drives Chevrolets or Fords and then you get a divorce, if you remarry would you also change vehicle brands because of the new marriage? Really some of the arguements that have been made in attacking Kevin and Strother Archery are unwarranted in light of the limited information any of us have. We are supposed to have the best legal system in the world here in the U.S. Let's let them do their jobs and get back to doing our own even if it amounts to no more than minding our own business. With that said, "Goodnight all!"
> 
> Dave Nowlin


As always Dave well said. Only time will tell and I wish all parties the best.


----------



## parkerbows

jjbuilder said:


> Obviously Kevins 2010 line is better than Elite's.....surprised?


What do you base that on?


----------



## bl00dtrail

mcluvin said:


> I have held one of these bows in my hand and there is plenty different about them.


Looks like that will have to be settled in court..... not on AT :mg:


----------



## parkerbows

Jaben620 said:


> After sleeping on it ive decided that i really dont care about all this. Elite will continue to make bows with or without Kevin. Kevin is a great designer and will continue to make great designs. Worst case senario for me is that ill be shooting a Mathews this fall. And thats not a bad thing. None of this hurts me in any way whatsoever. I hope hat that all goes well for Kevin because i think he makes great bows and id love to have a Vanuish. Im sure that all will be fine and this will be forgotten in less than a couple months. There are going to be the guys that say Kevin is getting what he deserves. There are going to be those guys that condemn Elite for filing a suit. Either way im not going to change anything by repeatidly posting on this thread and im definatly no lawyer. So i will just sit back and wait for all this to work itself out. It all comes out in the wash.


All true, I don't see how anyone can condemn either parties.
None of us know anything that is in writing


----------



## jjbuilder

parkerbows said:


> What do you base that on?


JMO, Seems that way is all. 

It is funny how everyone was supportive of KS with his new company including Elite. Or at least that was what was publicly stated by all involved at Elite on several occasions on their own site. Then once the Strother bows started coming out and shooting the speeds stated and getting great reviews from anyone that shot one things changed. They already stated that KS didn't design their 2010 line and that it is already done. This leads me to believe that they weren't expecting something this good this fast out of KS. I personally like Elite but they better have something good coming out for 2010 because it looks like they will be losing a bit of business otherwise.


----------



## jeff herron

Bob_Looney said:


> Elite is not expecting Strother to change professions. I believe they do expect his designs to be different than those he created for Elite, while under contract with them.
> 
> In their Complaint, they state that the Strothers 2010 lineup is essentially identical to the Elite line, which was designed while the Strothers were under contract.
> More to the point, They also contend the limbs used in the Strothers 2010 line are identical to the 2010 Elite limbs. These limbs were designed by the Strothers while under contract with Elite, designed for Elite, and are the property of Elite, according to the Complaint.
> 
> The Complaint is rather specific and not at all a "we just don't want you working in the Archery Industry" rant.


Interesting. Didn't Pete publicly state that the 2010 lineup was not designed by Kevin? Well which is it?

All I know is that it's a dog eat Kevin world.


----------



## tuskbuster

There seems to be an inordinate number of attorney's and psychologist in archery. At least on this site. Pertaining to these two companies. Nothing will be settled here. Soon I think. But I could be as wrong as what I have read here.


----------



## AR&BOW

Billincamo said:


> Yes, if someone told me they were taking a different path, then I would expect them to take a different path. Jay Barrs took a different path when he left Easton. He is now in pharmaceuticals. That was after a Gold Medal and years of working for the archery industry. Maybe I don't fully understand the definition of different. I belive it means: not the same.


Umm different path could also mean not being a consultant and starting your own company also. 



Billincamo said:


> I would have to say Kevin is not the kind of guy that Pete thought he was. If someone took your money and then tried screwing you, you might want to do something about it. He told him he was going to explore a different path. Now a few weeks later he is taking the same path he always takes. Same path just a different name.


Hmm, Kevin took no money, J2 took Petes money.



Dave Nowlin said:


> It really does seem strange to me that when a bow designer leaves a company, said company seems to think he has to change occupations. I'm no lawyer by any means but I believe that more and more states are beginning to look at no-competes as acting in constraint of trade so to speak. If I sell you a business and in the agreement promise not to go back in that same business for a certain period of time and that is one of the things you pay me for, it is reasonable to enforce such a no compete. If I am an independent contractor who designs archery related equipment and I decide to disolve our business relationship, it is not reasonable for you to expect me to change occupations. In fact I expect Kevin has made his sole living in the archery field for longer than Pete has. If in fact Pete chose not to use Kevin's designs for his 2010 lineup, exactly what do you folks suppose Kevin was supposed to do to support his family? Pete has said the 2010 lineup wasn't designed by Kevin. Considering that, why is it that some seem to feel Kevin has in some way wronged Elite? When Kevin left BowTech he spoke of limb problems, now after leaving Elite he has decided to design his own limbs. Since he expressed dissatisfaction with limbs in 2006, why wouldn't he, if he is still dissatisfied with what is out there, come out with his own design? Why would anyone consider this work on a limb design to not be rightfully Kevin's property as Pete has stated he will continue to use Barnsdale limbs? As for riser designs looking similar to Kevin's past designs, as I have stated before Kevin's riser designs won't and shouldn't change just because he changes companies. His riser designs reflect what is pleasing to Kevin's eye and that won't change just because he changes companies. If one of you likes and drives Chevrolets or Fords and then you get a divorce, if you remarry would you also change vehicle brands because of the new marriage? Really some of the arguements that have been made in attacking Kevin and Strother Archery are unwarranted in light of the limited information any of us have. We are supposed to have the best legal system in the world here in the U.S. Let's let them do their jobs and get back to doing our own even if it amounts to no more than minding our own business. With that said, "Goodnight all!"
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Nicely said Dave.



Bob_Looney said:


> Elite is not expecting Strother to change professions. I believe they do expect his designs to be different than those he created for Elite, while under contract with them.
> 
> In their Complaint, they state that the Strothers 2010 lineup is essentially identical to the Elite line, which was designed while the Strothers were under contract.
> More to the point, They also contend the limbs used in the Strothers 2010 line are identical to the 2010 Elite limbs. These limbs were designed by the Strothers while under contract with Elite, designed for Elite, and are the property of Elite, according to the Complaint.
> 
> The Complaint is rather specific and not at all a "we just don't want you working in the Archery Industry" rant.


I am just curious about Kevin's contract with J2. What was his contract with J2? When J2 first bought Elite I believe Kevin stayed as their designer, but not sure for how long. I thought he also became a contracted consultant with them also. I know Kevin has been working on this new limb design for 2 years and in that time he may very well have been a consultant the whole time. Also, he could start a designing process on the limbs and not have them finalized in any way while being employed with J2, but if they were finalized and ready for preliminary patent while contracted as a consultant then the design would be his and no one else correct? I don't know for sure, but believe that is how it goes.

I thin everyone is going to lose here no matter what happens. The way the courts have been ruling the past several years in cases like this, Kevin will most likely come out just fine even if it is determined he is in the wrong. I am willing to bet that he has had a lawyer look over everything before he ever started this project to begin with.


----------



## Aggieland

This stuff is getting so fun to read.. I Just hope SA can start shipping bows soon. And I do agree Elite knows what they have coming out in 2010 is most likely not on the same level as what Kevin just showed us.. So to each his own, Good luck to both parties.


----------



## JUMPMAN

Bob_Looney said:


> Pay the .08 / page and you can read the complaint your self.
> 
> If a mod wants it, I'll email the pdf and they can put an end to this madness.
> 
> I will not post the pdf.


Send it to me...:nod:


----------



## Bob_Looney

AR; I can only comment on what is in the complaint.

In the "Factual Background" section, paragraph 26, the limbs are discussed.
Also, paragraph 27 clearly states the "interest" in the Twin Track cam was transfered to Elite.

Again, this is the complaint filed by Elite and the "facts" as seen thru the eyes of Elite Outdoors.


----------



## Bob_Looney

JUMPMAN said:


> Send it to me...:nod:


pm your email.

others need not apply, sorry.


----------



## DustyRx

Jaben620 said:


> After sleeping on it ive decided that i really dont care about all this. Elite will continue to make bows with or without Kevin. Kevin is a great designer and will continue to make great designs. Worst case senario for me is that ill be shooting a Mathews this fall. And thats not a bad thing. None of this hurts me in any way whatsoever. I hope hat that all goes well for Kevin because i think he makes great bows and id love to have a Vanuish. Im sure that all will be fine and this will be forgotten in less than a couple months. There are going to be the guys that say Kevin is getting what he deserves. There are going to be those guys that condemn Elite for filing a suit. Either way im not going to change anything by repeatidly posting on this thread and im definatly no lawyer. So i will just sit back and wait for all this to work itself out. It all comes out in the wash.


Good post!


----------



## bartman3562

*Thoughts*

I have to ask.

Can anyone on here honestly say that they could be under contract as a consultant to someone, design a similiar product " on your own time " and not feel like you lack intregrity or that you are cheating the person who is paying you?????

If you don't feel that way, it speaks volumes about you as a person.


----------



## AR&BOW

bartman3562 said:


> I have to ask.
> 
> Can anyone on here honestly say that they could be under contract as a consultant to someone, design a similiar product " on your own time " and not feel like you lack intregrity or that you are cheating the person who is paying you?????
> 
> If you don't feel that way, it speaks volumes about you as a person.


Maybe, but if your whole intention was to start a new company which I believe it was and you decided to stay with the new owners as a consultant only in order to help them with the transition and be there for technical support until things got rolling then no. Do not know if this was the case, but it is very plausible and any thoughts either way on the matter is pure speculation.


----------



## Dave Nowlin

All this seems strange to me. Richard has started New Breed and everybody seems O.K. with that even though he is also a consultant for Pearson.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Aggieland

Listen, Kevin has been through this before. When I talked to him about a patent Idea I had. He must have told me 10 times to make sure you get the patent and all the law mumbo jumbo before even telling someone what your idea is etc etc. So Im willing to bet he covered his @$$ when he got involved with and out of Elite.. But I could be wrong..


----------



## Aggieland

Dave Nowlin said:


> All this seems strange to me. Richard has started New Breed and everybody seems O.K. with that even though he is also a consultant for Pearson.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


It was ok because everyone that was Buying Elites because the qualitybows Kevin was designing . Now they are prob going to start shooting SA bows for the same reason..


----------



## JUMPMAN

Anyone know how to upload a pdf file or two, its too big for the forum limit...:set1_thinking:


----------



## KEN-813

WOW 1st thread in AT history nobody has bashed Mathews, LMAO :darkbeer:


----------



## AR&BOW

JUMPMAN said:


> Anyone know how to upload a pdf file or two, its too big for the forum limit...:set1_thinking:


Can you just copy and paste content?


----------



## DOAGuide

I think someone said its 8 pages long. May be too long for here.


----------



## ctmartinshooter

You can use "putfile" or something like that and link to it.


----------



## Aggieland

maybe highlight the good stuff :teeth:


----------



## JUMPMAN

KEN-813 said:


> WOW 1st thread in AT history nobody has bashed Mathews, LMAO :darkbeer:


:spit:


----------



## JUMPMAN

AR&BOW said:


> Can you just copy and paste content?


I tried...:frusty:


----------



## KEN-813

JUMPMAN said:


> Anyone know how to upload a pdf file or two, its too big for the forum limit...:set1_thinking:


OH GOD Please Jumpy Don't post it, Who will help some of these people interpret the big words, they will just jump to their own assumptions anyways even with the facts at hand, lol


----------



## JUMPMAN

KEN-813 said:


> OH GOD Please Jumpy Don't post it, Who will help some of these people interpret the big words, they will just jump to their own assumptions anyways even with the facts at hand, lol


Now Ken you know the rules of the forum, insulting other members is not tolerated...


----------



## AR&BOW

KEN-813 said:


> OH GOD Please Jumpy Don't post it, Who will help some of these people interpret the big words, they will just jump to their own assumptions anyways even with the facts at hand, lol


Since when does ones companies beliefs become facts? The facts will be determined by a third party that does not have a membership with AT.:wink:


----------



## KEN-813

JUMPMAN said:


> Now Ken you know the rules of the forum, insulting other members is not tolerated...


I didn't single anybody out, and It's not really an insult if my comment just makes a person guilty or feel that way, LMAO


----------



## KEN-813

As the Great Adam Savage from MythBusters says.

"*I Reject your reality and substitute my own!" *


----------



## Bob_Looney

JUMPMAN said:


> I tried...:frusty:


It's a scanned document, therefor you need to convert to a jpeg and post one page at a time.


----------



## DOAGuide

AR&BOW said:


> Since when does ones companies beliefs become facts? The facts will be determined by a third party that does not have a membership with AT.:wink:


Well said!:darkbeer:


----------



## JUMPMAN

Bob_Looney said:


> It's a scanned document, therefor you need to convert to a jpeg and post one page at a time.


WHOA!!! Bob that would take a week...:mg:


----------



## KEN-813

AR&BOW said:


> Since when does ones companies beliefs become facts? The facts will be determined by a third party that does not have a membership with AT.:wink:


And where is the fun in that? lol 

I will forgive your assumption, lol You must be new to the Supreme court of ArcheryTalk, lol


----------



## Bob_Looney

page 1


----------



## Aggieland

Ken, I just cant stop looking at your Avitar. Thats awsome man..


----------



## KEN-813

Aggieland said:


> Ken, I just cant stop looking at your Avitar. Thats awsome man..


Thank You :darkbeer:


----------



## Bob_Looney

Jumpy, check your pm in a sec.


----------



## fastpassthrough

Dave Nowlin said:


> All this seems strange to me. Richard has started New Breed and everybody seems O.K. with that even though he is also a consultant for Pearson.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Richard,
started New breed after he was told that Pearson was going to shut down or sale, as the owners other businesses were his first priority and because of the losses in the past @ Ben Pearson he did not want to take a chance at putting more money into it and after finding out a lot more about the company he did the right thing, just like I feel Pete is doing the right thing what is best for Elite archery.


----------



## AR&BOW

KEN-813 said:


> As the Great Adam Savage from MythBusters says.
> 
> "*I Reject your reality and substitute my own!" *


 Now that fits perfectly in here.


----------



## steadyhand

Dave Nowlin said:


> All this seems strange to me. Richard has started New Breed and everybody seems O.K. with that even though he is also a consultant for Pearson.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


I'm not O.K. with it. I put a great deal of time into shooting for Pearson and consider what Richard did with NB a total ethical breach with no moral compass.

My '09 Pearson staff bow (Batdorf design) is by far my favorite bow; however, it will remain in mint condition in my attic till kingdom come. I'm shooting Hoyt now.


----------



## WYelkhunter

Hunting season sure needs to get started so people can do something besides worry about rumors and half stories.


----------



## Beastmaster

Email the pdf to me. I have the full version of Adobe Acrobat and I'll chop it up to smaller pieces or host it...or both. 

[email protected] is the address. It will take up to a 10 meg attachment. 

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## steadyhand

fastpassthrough said:


> Richard,
> started New breed after he was told that Pearson was going to shut down or sale, as the owners other businesses were his first priority and because of the losses in the past @ Ben Pearson he did not want to take a chance at putting more money into it and after finding out a lot more about the company he did the right thing, just like I feel Pete is doing the right thing what is best for Elite archery.


On the surface, this sounds prudent; however, the designs of the recent generation of 'twin-track binary' bows don't have much perceivable difference from the Pearson Z-bows w/r2b2. From the Elites, to the Strothers, and to NB, the they all seem like uncanny replicas with ever so slight changes amounting to not much at all. To buy one is to buy the others, really.

Adding split limbs ala Hoyt is rather uncreative.

The part some of us are sick and tired of is the claims Richard (I'm assuming you) and Kevin are 'fantastic' designers. If that's so, please go back to the drawing board and come up with something original.

Otherwise, these designs are one-hit-wonders being knocked off left and right. Something fresh and interesting would be nice.


----------



## NCTribute

Dave Nowlin said:


> It really does seem strange to me that when a bow designer leaves a company, said company seems to think he has to change occupations. I'm no lawyer by any means but I believe that more and more states are beginning to look at no-competes as acting in constraint of trade so to speak. If I sell you a business and in the agreement promise not to go back in that same business for a certain period of time and that is one of the things you pay me for, it is reasonable to enforce such a no compete. If I am an independent contractor who designs archery related equipment and I decide to disolve our business relationship, it is not reasonable for you to expect me to change occupations. In fact I expect Kevin has made his sole living in the archery field for longer than Pete has. If in fact Pete chose not to use Kevin's designs for his 2010 lineup, exactly what do you folks suppose Kevin was supposed to do to support his family? Pete has said the 2010 lineup wasn't designed by Kevin. Considering that, why is it that some seem to feel Kevin has in some way wronged Elite? When Kevin left BowTech he spoke of limb problems, now after leaving Elite he has decided to design his own limbs. Since he expressed dissatisfaction with limbs in 2006, why wouldn't he, if he is still dissatisfied with what is out there, come out with his own design? Why would anyone consider this work on a limb design to not be rightfully Kevin's property as Pete has stated he will continue to use Barnsdale limbs? As for riser designs looking similar to Kevin's past designs, as I have stated before Kevin's riser designs won't and shouldn't change just because he changes companies. His riser designs reflect what is pleasing to Kevin's eye and that won't change just because he changes companies. If one of you likes and drives Chevrolets or Fords and then you get a divorce, if you remarry would you also change vehicle brands because of the new marriage? Really some of the arguements that have been made in attacking Kevin and Strother Archery are unwarranted in light of the limited information any of us have. We are supposed to have the best legal system in the world here in the U.S. Let's let them do their jobs and get back to doing our own even if it amounts to no more than minding our own business. With that said, "Goodnight all!"
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Not sure why so many think this is a good post. If, please notice the if, Elite bank rolled the R&D of the new limb process, then they would be concerned when someone else attempted to use a similar process. Also, you can patent how something looks, so you can not say that anyone can use something just because it is pleasing to them. I am an inventor of 7 patents, two pending, so have been exposed to some of the process. You do not have to copy something exactly to violate a patent, if you do something that is considered an obvious next step for someone skilled in that area, you can still be in violation. You have to change what you do so the new item is unique and inventive, not an minor obvious tweak. Additionally, many people are subject to non-compete clauses, if one exists then it is the person who signs the agreement who put themselves at risk, not the person who merely enforces it.


----------



## Rambu

i will post the pdf offsite and leave a link here... give me a few... its over 100 pages... i have the complete file..


----------



## Rambu

ok this is not going well.. i will figure out how to post it...


----------



## JUMPMAN

wideerhunt said:


> ok this is not going well.. i will figure out how to post it...


Bowsmith will be taking care of it shortly...:nod:


----------



## Rambu

*here ya go*

http://freepdfhosting.com/ca621acb3c.pdf

http://freepdfhosting.com/4ecb0b5bfe.pdf

http://freepdfhosting.com/6b008b40cb.pdf

http://freepdfhosting.com/ddf01acacd.pdf

enjoy


----------



## Rambu

there is the whole thing


----------



## bowsmith

Figures...I get it uploaded and here it appears. . :thumb: Enjoy the light reading material.


----------



## Rambu

bowsmith said:


> Figures...I get it uploaded and here it appears. . :thumb: Enjoy the light reading material.


i just work faster..lol


----------



## jjbuilder

wideerhunt said:


> there is the whole thing


Thanks for posting!


----------



## Rambu

and its a penny a page to view for you guys... i need to make my $9 back.. hahah.... kidding... enjoy..


----------



## Aggieland

Sound to me like Kevin had come up with some new Technology. Elite was not interested in the cost of it and he left. "Just like last time" So now he starts making his bows and they cant compete.. But hey what do I know. Just reading what the Hissy fit lawyer says.. :slice:


----------



## JUMPMAN

Sure is quiet in here....:behindsof


----------



## b_vanfossen

I must say- for SA to actually remove the pics from their website speaks volumes!


----------



## Aggieland

If for some reason Elite wins the case and releases the same bows SA was going to be selling. I sure as heck wont be owning one. What a load of crap


----------



## b_vanfossen

Aggieland said:


> If for some reason Elite wins the case and releases the same bows SA was going to be selling. I sure as heck wont be owning one. What a load of crap


I do believe Elite was going to be releasing modular cams and SA stole their thunder on that.


Doc 1 line 19 says it all to me! I do think Kevin's work is the best. I understand he need to make money like the rest of us, but his decisions gets him in trouble.


----------



## Beastmaster

Just a few observations.

1) The PR issues here are immense. Both parties will get and are getting a bad rap in this case.

2) The case information in the docket and all the filings are also bad for Elite. I, for one, really did not want to know what effectively ends up showing what Elite pays out to others for each bow and how much Kevin and Kate get per month. Frankly, showing what you're paying out and knowing that in this internet savvy/public records world it will pop up on a forum like this is not a good thing. 

3) I will remind people of the Pets Warehouse debacle (also filed in the State of New York) where people who commented on a listserv and forum got sued for libel. Don't get caught in a similar boat. Desperate and angry people do desperate things.


----------



## Rambu

b_vanfossen said:


> I must say- for SA to actually remove the pics from their website speaks volumes!


read the final link... the stipulation... they had to or they could get into big trouble.. But when it comes out and kevin is cleared i would be going after them for all the lost income and expenses..


----------



## Rambu

JUMPMAN said:


> Sure is quiet in here....:behindsof


lots to read


----------



## b_vanfossen

wideerhunt said:


> read the final link... the stipulation... they had to or they could get into big trouble.. QUOTE]
> 
> thanks. I'm still on Doc 2, but I did skip ahead to read that. I didn't understand it was ordered by the courts. I must say I'm curious to read SA argument but I do not think it looks good at all for SA. The only way I see them being able to sell bows anytime soon is by Kevin designing a completely new cam/bow design.


----------



## wisecane

As in similar but not exact? I loved the line about "bows that have identical brace heights to Elite bows" How many 7" brace height bows are there floating around I wonder :smile:


----------



## Aggieland

Sounds to me like Elite is just saying. Hey, we were going to use that and that and that. When I know Kevin had come up with the ideas for these bows long ago.. Get over it Elite and deal with your company. come up with something new and stop trying to steal ideas..


----------



## Luckiduc13

JUMPMAN said:


> Sure is quiet in here....:behindsof


I had a friend in High School that was just like this guy. He carried a butt whooping home several times.


----------



## JustRace

I read the entire thing and it is very interesting. I recommend everyone to read the files. It doesn't matter if you are friends or fans of either side, I believe one of the companies is going out of business... I would like to hear both sides. For whoever wins, the other side is in trouble.

Also according to the filing Kate Strother is still a consultant for Elite.


----------



## tuskbuster

justrace said:


> i read the entire thing and it is very interesting. I recommend everyone to read the files. It doesn't matter if you are friends or fans of either side, i believe one of the companies is going out of business... I would like to hear both sides. For whoever wins, the other side is in trouble.
> 
> Also according to the filing kate strother is still a consultant for elite.


:roflmao:


----------



## Bowrebel

I think Kevin would have been smart enough to anticipate this sort of thing happening once he left Elite to start a new bow company. He must feel very strongly about changing bows for the better to go through so much trouble again.


----------



## AR&BOW

I saved the documents because I don't have time to read them right now, but I believe both parties are going to be worse off. If Kevin wins the dispute he will likely be just fine, but Elite will likely slowly fade away. If he loses Both parties will be tarnished and suffer. I think they both would have been better off to talk behind doors and try to come to an agreement. If no agreement is met then just drop things and let them be. Both companies could have done just fine had nothing been filed, but now one will likely fall and the possibility of both suffering is quite high. Personally, with the way the courts usually decide in these cases, I think Elite will suffer either way and Strother has a 50/50 chance of it.


----------



## 188 Inches

I read it and thinks it's nonsense. 

The public comments by Elite hurt their own cause too.

*ESPECIALLY* the comment on AT that Kevin did not design the 2010 line of bows. That, imho, destroys the whole law suit.

That and the comments by Pete on Kevin's leaving.

The termination clause is very clear too.

Elite will suffer in the long run.


----------



## 188 Inches

AR&BOW said:


> I saved the documents because I don't have time to read them right now, but I believe both parties are going to be worse off. If Kevin wins the dispute he will likely be just fine, but Elite will likely slowly fade away. If he loses Both parties will be tarnished and suffer. I think they both would have been better off to talk behind doors and try to come to an agreement. If no agreement is met then just drop things and let them be. Both companies could have done just fine had nothing been filed, but now one will likely fall and the possibility of both suffering is quite high. Personally, with the way the courts usually decide in these cases, I think Elite will suffer either way and Strother has a 50/50 chance of it.


Well said!!!


----------



## Aggieland

I agree. Basically it looks like Kevin had designed a new limb and Elite did not want to use it prob because of cost.. less money in their pockets.. and Kevin decided to jet and make a better bow. And now Elite is saying wait a min those are the limbs we wanted. but really did not want to produce. But who really knows. I guess i am a little torn here. Kevin designed everything and now Elite wants it cause they have no designs to work with for 2010..


----------



## Boludo

For those who don't have time to read the doc, I'll sum it up.

Kevin is screwed.
Elite will suffer.
Both entities will go under as a result.

I do not want to own a bow from a small company that will likely not exist in two years.

It's a shame, really. Really bad decision making on the Strother's part. What horrible timing. Why not wait until after the release of the new bows from Elite before you leave? To me, it seems like he wanted to stick it to 'em. He essentiall stole their thunder for their 2010 lineup by releasing it himself weeks earlier. 

They'll both suffer because of it.


----------



## tuskbuster

I hope everyone that is so inclined will read the court documents. Don't rely on someones opinion to sway you one way or the other. Read it for yourself.


----------



## JustRace

tuskbuster said:


> I hope everyone that is so inclined will read the court documents. Don't rely on someones opinion to sway you one way or the other. Read it for yourself.


Agreed. Don't just go off of what someone is telling you when you can read the real thing.

I completely understand what Elite is saying and it makes perfect sense to me. Sadly though I don't like it, I hate lawsuits in general. I just like the bows not who makes them or who designed them.


----------



## RNT

Bob_Looney said:


> limb angles and speed nocks are a lot different than a new limb design that has yet to see the light of day, as well as whole product lines for a new company.
> 
> I'm no lawyer though I was called a "Philadelphia Lawyer" once when I was an NFAA Director.
> I read the complaint and it doesn't sound good for the Strothers.


Unfortunately I agree. Even if the rest of the new bows technology doesnt belong to elite, Kevin used cams designs that dont belong to him. At least this is what I see it can all boil down too. I sure hope the judge just sais phooey on most of the complaint and demands Kevin pay royalties to elite for the cam designs and I can get my Inifinity!!!!!! In the end I hope I am wrong on everything and Strothers archery is free to go forward unhindered.


----------



## tuskbuster

Bob_Looney said:


> limb angles and speed nocks are a lot different than a new limb design that has yet to see the light of day, as well as whole product lines for a new company.
> 
> I'm no lawyer though I was called a "Philadelphia Lawyer" once when I was an NFAA Director.
> I read the complaint and it doesn't sound good for the Strothers.


Has anyone seen the 2010 Elite line up yet. It may make it easier to decide what is and what isn't a Elite/Strother design.


----------



## jjbuilder

188 Inches said:


> I read it and thinks it's nonsense.
> 
> The public comments by Elite hurt their own cause too.
> 
> *ESPECIALLY* the comment on AT that Kevin did not design the 2010 line of bows. That, imho, destroys the whole law suit.
> 
> That and the comments by Pete on Kevin's leaving.
> 
> The termination clause is very clear too.
> 
> Elite will suffer in the long run.


It also sounded to me like Elite publicly accepted the resignation by wishing them the best ya da ya da. Sure does seem like there is some sour grapes about what KS was coming out with. It is a shame that all this has to go on since it will affect both companies futures. As far as brace heights being the same and A to A that is a crock. Every bow out there has a riser, 2 limbs,string etc. too. I guess we will find out at some point. Too bad for the consumer.


----------



## jjbuilder

tuskbuster said:


> Has anyone seen the 2010 Elite line up yet. It may make it easier to decide what is and what isn't a Elite/Strother design.


I agree. If Elite would show their 2010 line up it would prove it one way or the other.


----------



## bl00dtrail

tuskbuster said:


> Has anyone seen the 2010 Elite line up yet. It may make it easier to decide what is and what isn't a Elite/Strother design.


+1 good point..... Since the SA line-up looked "familiar" to the 2008.5 Elite line already, I'm wondering if the 2010 Elite line has a:

1. Modular remake of the GT500 ?
2. Modular remake of the Z-28 ? 
3. New speed bow named "F-16" ?
4. Flat arrow shelves ?
5. "No-Gloves" on the string ....??????? :mg:


----------



## 188 Inches

jjbuilder said:


> I agree. If Elite would show their 2010 line up it would prove it one way or the other.



Not really. Elite could be making a carbon copy of each Strother bow *AFTER* the fact and then saying "See they stole our design..."


----------



## pjwatson05

Boludo said:


> For those who don't have time to read the doc, I'll sum it up.
> 
> Kevin is screwed.
> Elite will suffer.
> Both entities will go under as a result.
> 
> I do not want to own a bow from a small company that will likely not exist in two years.
> 
> It's a shame, really. Really bad decision making on the Strother's part. What horrible timing. Why not wait until after the release of the new bows from Elite before you leave? To me, it seems like he wanted to stick it to 'em. He essentiall stole their thunder for their 2010 lineup by releasing it himself weeks earlier.
> 
> They'll both suffer because of it.



Not sure, Pete & Kevin both stated publicly that Kevin did not design Elite's 2010 line up of bows, if Elite was just trying to keep that underwraps from the public by saying that, they might have shot themselves in the foot on this lawsuit. Since that is a large portion of the suit, who knows, it's all for a judge to make a descision on & for lawyers to make a bunch of $$ on. Nobody is going to benefit from this.


----------



## RNT

tuskbuster said:


> Has anyone seen the 2010 Elite line up yet. It may make it easier to decide what is and what isn't a Elite/Strother design.


Nope I cant find anything about their 2010 lineup.


----------



## pjwatson05

188 Inches said:


> Not really. Elite could be making a carbon copy of each Strother bow *AFTER* the fact and then saying "See they stole our design..."


If they did that, it would just confirm that they are really owned by G5, since that is a G5 trademark. :mg:


----------



## tuskbuster

188 Inches said:


> Not really. Elite could be making a carbon copy of each Strother bow *AFTER* the fact and then saying "See they stole our design..."


Not the cams.


----------



## N7709K

After reading through all ten pages of this I am still confused. 

It is a bad deal for both parties and anyone involved, though.


----------



## Aggieland

I think its a bunch of crap. Elite wanted to take a differnet path than what Kevin had designed and now that Kevin has started his own company and Elite has nothing progressive to work with, they are going to call up the lawyers and try to get kevins work and use it or just shut him down. Pretty Screwed up man.. Fact of the matter is Kevin designed everything Elite has used nothing has come from the people that own it now whoever they may be.. So yeah maybe he should not have left on the terms he did or whatever but if Elite chooses to use the designs he has for his SA bows. Thats just showing they have not come up with any new designs on their own...ukey:


----------



## PREZ

I wonder when a court date is scheduled...? I got cash put down on a SR-71.


----------



## WYelkhunter

just curious if this many people thought poorly of Bowtech when they did their lawsuit?


----------



## Aggieland

PREZ said:


> I wonder when a court date is scheduled...? I got cash put down on a SR-71.


In the same Boat man. I think it was going to be a bow to keep for several seasons. Just like the ol Envy. Oh wait they only made 400 of them because of lawsuites as well. And guess what its still my favorite bow. Every time Kevin makes something new/cutting edge the haters come out ..


----------



## hartofthethumb

diamondlangus said:


> just curious if this many people thought poorly of Bowtech when they did their lawsuit?


I still think poorly of bowtech and it has nothing to do with the lawsuit, lol

kidding


----------



## Aggieland

hartofthethumb said:


> I still think poorly of bowtech and it has nothing to do with the lawsuit, lol
> 
> kidding


Now thats funny..:shade: I wear these shades cause a limb broke and slapped me in the face.. :mg:


----------



## bl00dtrail

Aggieland said:


> Every time Kevin makes something new/cutting edge the haters come out ..


quite the opposite actually....... he seems to get in trouble when he "recycles" designs. 
Not arguing just pointing that out. If KS would have made something "new/cutting edge" for SA I don't think we would be having this discussion.


----------



## CHAMPION2

I wouldnt be putting any cash down on either a new Elite or Strothers bow until this lawsuit is settled!!!


----------



## lavazhole

Has anyone read the filing yet?

Basically, Strother put out the exact bows that he designed for elite...at least that is the claim...

Should be an interesting ordeal...I like how Elite gave him 16K to payoff his last lawsuit...

Anyways, the documents, contracts, etc. are all out there. Good reading if you are so inclined!


----------



## Aggieland

bl00dtrail said:


> quite the opposite actually....... he seems to get in trouble when he "recycles" designs.
> Not arguing just pointing that out. If KS would have made something "new/cutting edge" for SA I don't think we would be having this discussion.


I somewhat agree with ya man.. But we never got to see what the limbs were like or any of that stuff so. Who knows what was new.. I say its his designs from the start of Elite to the leaving and the start of SA so just let him contunue to make what he does and Elite take new path. But I dont see that happening..


----------



## Rambu

i see a lot of you saying kevin is screwed.. you all are saying that cause you are believing what elite is saying... BUT if you look at and read the contracts in the evidence you will see that unless elite can PROVE that stringray designed the bows kevin is free to build as he likes.... As for the pat on the cams... I still have not found anywhere where kevin sold it to j2... J2 claims to have sold it to Elite outdoors.... But if J2 never owned it then they can not sell it... All i have found is a contract for use of the cam....


----------



## stixshooter

Wow !


----------



## Aggieland

Good point.. I think its a greed issue.. Just let the man build his bows and if he makes bows that people want more than you. Well then thats just business. The U.S. needs more business and we need need more choices anyway. good luck people


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

There are 2 sides to every claim. I just find it very difficult to believe that Kevin would do this without knowing exactly what he was doing. He has put his reputation on the line by calling it Strother Archery & to those that know him, that is a very big deal. I will not pass judgement on either parties & leave that up to the courts to decide. I just pray that justice & truth will prevail in the matter......


----------



## Guest

*10-4*



Aggieland said:


> Good point.. I think its a greed issue.. Just let the man build his bows and if he makes bows that people want more than you. Well then thats just business. The U.S. needs more business and we need need more choices anyway. good luck people


Without competition we would still be shooting bows with round wheels, producing oh, say, 250 fps. They would be the speed bow's.


----------



## Aggieland

ToughAntlerTees said:


> There are 2 sides to every claim. I just find it very difficult to believe that Kevin would do this without knowing exactly what he was doing. He has put his reputation on the line by calling it Strother Archery & to those that know him, that is a very big deal. I will not pass judgement on either parties & leave that up to the courts to decide. I just pray that justice & truth will prevail in the matter......


Amen TAT.. Where is that link you all your SA hats and Shirts.. ?


----------



## marku

This is why I would never buy a Strothers bow. He moves around to much and in a blink of and eye you could be stuck with a bow that no one makes parts for if you ever had a problem with it


----------



## Aggieland

marku said:


> This is why I would never buy a Strothers bow. He moves around to much and in a blink of and eye you could be stuck with a bow that no one makes parts for if you ever had a problem with it


Hasent happened yet. And if you knew the guy like many here do then you know he will take care of anything you need.. parts etc.


----------



## Aggieland

I wish he under 1000 bows a year and sold them to his "fan boys" that way he would not have to deal with all this drama.. Heck If he keeps making them better and better like he has. I would take one every year.. I honestly feel noone makes a more quality bow on the market..


----------



## stixshooter

marku said:


> This is why I would never buy a Strothers bow. He moves around to much and in a blink of and eye you could be stuck with a bow that no one makes parts for if you ever had a problem with it


Yea there are reasons why guys stay with the big 3 for sure ... I got stung with Ross and learned my lesson .. Kevin sure makes a nice bow though


----------



## Smoken fast

mcluvin said:


> I have held one of these bows in my hand and there is plenty different about them.


The elite riser and kevins are so close to a match I wouldn't bet on the difference


----------



## Aggieland

Smoken fast said:


> The elite riser and kevins are so close to a match I wouldn't bet on the difference


Thats like saying Mathews limbs are so close to a PSE match I wouldent bet on a difference.. of course their close to the same.. He designed all the elite risers.


----------



## Rambu

Smoken fast said:


> The elite riser and kevins are so close to a match I wouldn't bet on the difference


then you must not have looked closer.... they are all together dif.... angles are dif... grip. shelf. pockets... 

This is what happens when you speak without looking first... And if you did look you better get your eyes checked....


----------



## Rambu

did you guys hear?????? Bowtech is filing also.... they figured cause kevin designed all these bows that because he worked there they have rights for all of elites and kevins designs...


----------



## marku

He might be a nice guy. However, we all wake up every morning, not knowing what our future holds. I would rather deal with a larger comany rather than a small manufacture just for the peace of mind.


----------



## tuskbuster

Smoken fast said:


> The elite riser and kevins are so close to a match I wouldn't bet on the difference


You've seen the 2010 Elites? Do you have pics?


----------



## Rambu

marku said:


> He might be a nice guy. However, we all wake up every morning, not knowing what our future holds. I would rather deal with a larger comany rather than a small manufacture just for the peace of mind.


well lets see.... Kevin started bowtech... now big......

Kevin started elite..... now was getting big, but will hurt from the sue..

now he starts strother... was looking to be a hit......

well 2 companys he has started have made it.... None have failed.... So y would you be scared to buy from his company?????????????????

he is batting a perfect avg.... 

Now if he was following in richards shoes..... I would be scared to buy.. he is not batting even close to an avg score.... (Sorry Richard used for example)


----------



## Aggieland

marku said:


> He might be a nice guy. However, we all wake up every morning, not knowing what our future holds. I would rather deal with a larger comany rather than a small manufacture just for the peace of mind.


I know what your saying and where your coming from and dont have a disagreement with ya. But really how often have you had problems with a bow that you had to deal with the manufacture? I have owned and know several people that own bows designed and or made by KS and have had very few problems if any.. Usually when a bow starts having problems im already on to the new model.. :teeth: I guess dealers do have to deal with manufacutres a lot. But im not one..


----------



## Smoken fast

Aggieland said:


> Thats like saying Mathews limbs are so close to a PSE match I wouldent bet on a difference.. of course their close to the same.. He designed all the elite risers.


thats my point arent they elites risers. and Im not saying close Im saying you couldnt tell the differnce except one hole


----------



## Smoken fast

wideerhunt said:


> then you must not have looked closer.... they are all together dif.... angles are dif... grip. shelf. pockets...
> 
> This is what happens when you speak without looking first... And if you did look you better get your eyes checked....


I had a bare elite and a kevin knock off side by side, you should do your homework before you call me out


----------



## Smoken fast

tuskbuster said:


> You've seen the 2010 Elites? Do you have pics?


no the 09s


----------



## marku

Were im from the only company he created thats known by people that come into the shop is Bowtech. Elite bows are coming around but its hard selling a bow that no one knows about when you got shelves full of PSE, Mathews and Hoyt. I work at a shop that sells Elite bows and there hard to sell not because there bad but outside Archery Talk the general population doesnt know alot about them. They might seem like Strothers is getting big because you hear alot of stuff about them here but the average joe that comes into a achery shop is not going to know what a Strothers bow is. And when spending 800.00+ dollars on a bow they ususally go with the big 3.


----------



## danslaugenhoup

bl00dtrail said:


> +1 good point..... Since the SA line-up looked "familiar" to the 2008.5 Elite line already, I'm wondering if the 2010 Elite line has a:
> 
> 1. Modular remake of the GT500 ?
> 2. Modular remake of the Z-28 ?
> 3. New speed bow named "F-16" ?
> 4. Flat arrow shelves ?
> 5. "No-Gloves" on the string ....??????? :mg:


Yeah, I think you are right on the money with this one.


----------



## Rambu

Smoken fast said:


> I had a bare elite and a kevin knock off side by side, you should do your homework before you call me out


i will still call you out on it... i know what is dif.... sorry he used the same shape cut outs.. That is about the only thing the same.... holes are diff locations.. sight holes are lower.... angles are diff across the riser...


----------



## Aggieland

marku said:


> Were im from the only company he created thats known by people that come into the shop is Bowtech. Elite bows are coming around but its hard selling a bow that no one knows about when you got shelves full of PSE, Mathews and Hoyt. I work at a shop that sells Elite bows and there hard to sell not because there bad but outside Archery Talk the general population doesnt know alot about them. They might seem like Strothers is getting big because you hear alot of stuff about them here but the average joe that comes into a achery shop is not going to know what a Strothers bow is. And when spending 800.00+ dollars on a bow they ususally go with the big 3.


I agree thats why he should market to us guys that know what quality in a bow is.. and not all the people buying in masses juse because every guy/gal on tv is shooting a certain bow and being paid to do so..


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

danslaugenhoup said:


> Yeah, I think you are right on the money with this one.


I really doubt this. Since it has been established that Kevin didn't design 2010 Elite bows and Elite just recently hired a new bow designer, I would speculate that Elite's 2010 lineup will be the GT500, Z28 and XLR all over again.

TEXAS


----------



## Aggieland

TEXAS 10PT said:


> I really doubt this. Since it has been established that Kevin didn't design 2010 Elite bows and Elite just recently hired a new bow designer, I would speculate that Elite's 2010 lineup will be the GT500, Z28 and XLR all over again.
> 
> TEXAS


DITO :star:


----------



## Smoken fast

wideerhunt said:


> i will still call you out on it... i know what is dif.... sorry he used the same shape cut outs.. That is about the only thing the same.... holes are diff locations.. sight holes are lower.... angles are diff across the riser...


listen, all im saying is I had the two together and if you covered the very end you could not tell the diff. Sorry If my opinion doesnt match yours


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Aggieland said:


> Amen TAT.. Where is that link you all your SA hats and Shirts.. ?


Why you finally ready to buy?


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Smoken fast said:


> listen, all im saying is I had the two together and if you covered the very end you could not tell the diff. Sorry If my opinion doesnt match yours


What about that extra wide arrow shelf everyone was drooling about? 

That had to be different.


----------



## Rambu

Smoken fast said:


> listen, all im saying is I had the two together and if you covered the very end you could not tell the diff. Sorry If my opinion doesnt match yours


and if you took the allegiance and tribute it would look the same as elite also.... most risers do... a risers have very small changes that make big dif... But i can tell you this.... the risers you talk about are not matching... angles will be dif... they might be close but so are a lot of risers on the market... if locked it down and spec it out you will see the dif...

Not trying to say your opinion does not matter just saying unless you spec it you can not say they are the same..


----------



## Aggieland

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Why you finally ready to buy?


Ohh yeah


----------



## Unk Bond

:happy1: :whip2: epsi:


----------



## danslaugenhoup

TEXAS 10PT said:


> I really doubt this. Since it has been established that Kevin didn't design 2010 Elite bows and Elite just recently hired a new bow designer, I would speculate that Elite's 2010 lineup will be the GT500, Z28 and XLR all over again.
> 
> TEXAS


Bl00dtrail said that those bows would still exist but with modules. Also there will be a new speed bow for Elite. Write it down brother and don't say I didn't tell you so. Well I guess it was Bl00dtrail that told you.


----------



## fastpassthrough

wideerhunt said:


> well lets see.... Kevin started bowtech... now big......
> 
> Kevin started elite..... now was getting big, but will hurt from the sue..
> 
> now he starts strother... was looking to be a hit......
> 
> well 2 companys he has started have made it.... None have failed.... So y would you be scared to buy from his company?????????????????
> 
> he is batting a perfect avg....
> 
> Now if he was following in richards shoes..... I would be scared to buy.. he is not batting even close to an avg score.... (Sorry Richard used for example)


ok now you have to really get your facts straight before you bring me into someone elses wrong doings, it has not even started yet as to what is coming, there is so much more that you only know what you want to know, and make it seem to be ok, all of the companies I have ever worked for, are all still shipping bows so you better think again! I left when things were going on that I did not think were going on that were best for the company , oh and you know what no law suites and guess what, hca won the right to use the 3 track cam I wonder why? I have never, nor would I pull what has been going on if I would of sold my cams out right I would of came up with something new, do a little history search not just what is going on lately but was has gone on for the last 12-15 years


----------



## jkcerda

has AT reached a verdict yet?

:darkbeer:


----------



## bloodtrail1

jkcerda said:


> has AT reached a verdict yet?
> 
> :darkbeer:


Verdict is Ross will be sueing them all as Ross was set for a comeback and they all stole the new Ross 2010 bow!


----------



## sightpin

All being said, we'll have to wait to August 4th at least to see anymore pictures of what will be or what could have been.


----------



## KEN-813

jkcerda said:


> has AT reached a verdict yet?
> 
> :darkbeer:


Yes 
Plaintiff = Guilty
Defendant = Guilty

Both will be hung by the AT server at 7am tomorrow morning :shade:


----------



## KEN-813

Shouldn't Darton be suing Kevin again soon also, LMAO

They Might as well Jump back on the band wagon,


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

jkcerda said:


> has AT reached a verdict yet?
> 
> :darkbeer:


No they have not, deadlocked I do believe but I assume some of thes guys are getting thirsty.....this rounds on me!


----------



## jkcerda

AdvanTimberLou said:


> No they have not, deadlocked I do believe but I assume some of thes guys are getting thirsty.....this rounds on me!


reading some of the answers by all the arm chair lawyers here, I would dare say the Punch has been spiked


----------



## N7709K

If bowtech has trade marked binary cams, does that mean they own the pattens to them or do they just own the right to them?


----------



## Aggieland

This was not our decision.

From Elite Legal to Archerytalk.....
"I represent Elite Outdoors, LLC, the owners of Elite Archery products. Recently a dispute has arisen between my client and Strother Archery. Elite Outdoors and Kevin Strother are trying to address this in a quite and discrete way. Due to the sensitive nature of the controversy the parties have agreed to remove images of the Strother Archery bows from the website http://www.strotherarchery.com. Further, all parties have agreed to refrain from making any posts relating to bows on an archery blog. As of today Strother Archery has removed the images from http://www.strotherarchery.com. We would appreciate if you could remove threads on your blog relating to the Strother Archery bows so the parties can focus on resolving their differences"

admin 

Well I guess we all need to stop talking about this till the smoke clears. Wow They really took it this far.. Good luck to whoever wins. LATER guys.! im outta this!:thumbs_do


----------



## AR&BOW

KEN-813 said:


> Yes
> Plaintiff = Guilty
> Defendant = Guilty
> 
> Both will be hung by the AT server at 7am tomorrow morning :shade:


:chortle: AMEN!!



KEN-813 said:


> Shouldn't Darton be suing Kevin again soon also, LMAO
> 
> They Might as well Jump back on the band wagon,


Doubt it. . . . Darton was ready to get in the game last time but realized they really did not have much to stand on so as usual they sat in the background and let Bowtech take a stab at it. Work real well when they got a slight limb angle change and whatever else it was.:doh: . Im sure they have recouped all their lawyer fees and court costs too.


----------



## parkerbows

I just read alot of that lawsuit and *IF* it is all true Strothers archery is history IMO


----------



## AR&BOW

KEN-813 said:


> Honestly I think Kevin should start a Cult with all his Blind Minions of followers he could have a Compound, a stock pile of guns, a buried bus, and hold ministry's and get collections from the sheep er I mean Congregation of followers he has, he could be the next David Koresch


Why, so you can have a crack at suing him for copying.:wink: j/k


----------



## JUMPMAN

I do believe it is about time to close this and move it....What you say???


----------



## [email protected]

dudes everyday i read another thread someone started about kevin strothers and elite outdoors, please quit following him around with your ts down and your th open, im tired of seeing these, they'll work it out themselves!

_HEY HAS ANYBODY SEEN ARE BOWS FOR SALE SECTION ON HERE IN THE CLASSIFIEDS?
_THEIRS SOME GREAT BOWS ON THERE THAT DONT SAY ELITE OR STROTHERS AND SHOOT GREAT CHECK UM OUT, GREAT SECTION HERE ON AT.


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you! Finally!


jumpman said:


> i do believe it is about time to close this and move it....what you say???


----------



## Rattler

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Why you finally ready to buy?


C'mon Aggie I did:


----------



## Bowrebel

Power to the sheeple!


----------



## AR&BOW

JUMPMAN said:


> I do believe it is about time to close this and move it....What you say???


With 46 viewing right now seems a little popular to close. Not that often keyboard analysts and lawyers get such an opportunity like this.


----------



## Aggieland

Rattler said:


> C'mon Aggie I did:


Nice!!


----------



## lavazhole

Aggieland said:


> This was not our decision.
> 
> From Elite Legal to Archerytalk.....
> "I represent Elite Outdoors, LLC, the owners of Elite Archery products. Recently a dispute has arisen between my client and Strother Archery. Elite Outdoors and Kevin Strother are trying to address this in a *quite *and discrete way. Due to the sensitive nature of the controversy the parties have agreed to remove images of the Strother Archery bows from the website http://www.strotherarchery.com. Further, all parties have agreed to refrain from making any posts relating to bows on an archery blog. As of today Strother Archery has removed the images from http://www.strotherarchery.com. We would appreciate if you could remove threads on your blog relating to the Strother Archery bows so the parties can focus on resolving their differences"
> 
> admin
> 
> Well I guess we all need to stop talking about this till the smoke clears. Wow They really took it this far.. Good luck to whoever wins. LATER guys.! im outta this!:thumbs_do


his spell checker needs to be fired...that or his secretary as this could have cost him billions had it been in a filing/motion....
haha


----------



## AR&BOW

lavazhole said:


> his spell checker needs to be fired...that or his secretary as this could have cost him billions had it been in a filing/motion....
> haha


Look 2 words to the right of the first mistake also. yeah, they need a new lawyer.


----------



## 188 Inches

One point no one seems to have brought up is Cracker's involvement. Do any of you truly believe he'd be making strings for someone who is in the wrong?

I hope to see Kevin fully vindicated.

I was going to buy a New Breed, but now I want a Strother bow.


----------



## parkerbows

I really think some of you guys are actually in  with Kevin and don't know it.
Anyone has the opinion he may be the problem you get upset, maybe it's him maybe it is not but be reasonable about it and think that it is possible he is the one who is wrong...


----------



## Guest

188 Inches said:


> *One point no one seems to have brought up is Cracker's involvement. Do any of you truly believe he'd be making strings for someone who is in the wrong?*I hope to see Kevin fully vindicated.
> 
> I was going to buy a New Breed, but now I want a Strother bow.


Someones catching on at last!:darkbeer:


----------



## Guest

JUMPMAN said:


> I do believe it is about time to close this and move it....What you say???


Its way too popular.ukey:


----------



## Dave Nowlin

There is a funny thing about lawsuits. I know I was once sued by a former employer after I left his employment and started my own business. I was a salesman with a contract which stipulated exactly how I was to be paid. I worked for them 6 years and they cheated me out of commissions the whole time I worked for them, hence they violated their contract. They sued me and the other 3 salesman who left them in 1992 for non-compete. They didn't win. I found out the truth a few years after the lawsuit about some of the things they had done to me. They actually cheated me out of far more than I had guessed. During the suit my lawyer called me up one day and started chewing me out for something my former employer's lawyer had called him and said I did. I turned the conversation around real quick by explaining to him he was my lawyer not theirs and I hadn't done what they had said I did. I was very clear on the judges instructions. The fact is the other side was doing what they said I did. The point of all this is Elite's lawyers will claim Kevin did whatever their client wants them to whether it is true or not. While you or I are sworn when we testify, the lawyers aren't. Often times they don't even bother to verify the things their client claims to be facts. Lawyers are responsible for representing their clients to the best of their ability. They aren't responsible for being truthful. By the way, my youngest son graduated 4th in his class from law school and is a practicing attorney. I've never been through a divorce but some of you may have. If it was a nasty divorce, do you remember the attorney for the other side claiming you did things you didn't? Do you remember them saying these things just as if they were gospel truth? As said before, let the attorneys and judge sort through all this and discover the truth. It's their job not ours.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## [email protected]

its like valentines day for this guy, never seen so many people in love with a suspected thief.


parkerbows said:


> I really think some of you guys are actually in  with Kevin and don't know it.
> Anyone has the opinion he may be the problem you get upset, maybe it's him maybe it is not but be reasonable about it and think that it is possible he is the one who is wrong...


----------



## Scottie/PA

parkerbows said:


> I really think some of you guys are actually in  with Kevin and don't know it.


Finally something amusing in this thread.


----------



## AR&BOW

Dave Nowlin said:


> There is a funny thing about lawsuits. I know I was once sued by a former employer after I left his employment and started my own business. I was a salesman with a contract which stipulated exactly how I was to be paid. I worked for them 6 years and they cheated me out of commissions the whole time I worked for them, hence they violated their contract. They sued me and the other 3 salesman who left them in 1992 for non-compete. They didn't win. I found out the truth a few years after the lawsuit about some of the things they had done to me. They actually cheated me out of far more than I had guessed. During the suit my lawyer called me up one day and started chewing me out for something my former employer's lawyer had called him and said I did. I turned the conversation around real quick by explaining to him he was my lawyer not theirs and I hadn't done what they had said I did. I was very clear on the judges instructions. The fact is the other side was doing what they said I did. The point of all this is Elite's lawyers will claim Kevin did whatever their client wants them to whether it is true or not. While you or I are sworn when we testify, the lawyers aren't. Often times they don't even bother to verify the things their client claims to be facts. Lawyers are responsible for representing their clients to the best of their ability. They aren't responsible for being truthful. By the way, my youngest son graduated 4th in his class from law school and is a practicing attorney. I've never been through a divorce but some of you may have. If it was a nasty divorce, do you remember the attorney for the other side claiming you did things you didn't? Do you remember them saying these things just as if they were gospel truth? As said before, let the attorneys and judge sort through all this and discover the truth. It's their job not ours.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Dave, will you please stop making sense all the time.:wink:


----------



## jjbuilder

Dave Nowlin said:


> There is a funny thing about lawsuits. I know I was once sued by a former employer after I left his employment and started my own business. I was a salesman with a contract which stipulated exactly how I was to be paid. I worked for them 6 years and they cheated me out of commissions the whole time I worked for them, hence they violated their contract. They sued me and the other 3 salesman who left them in 1992 for non-compete. They didn't win. I found out the truth a few years after the lawsuit about some of the things they had done to me. They actually cheated me out of far more than I had guessed. During the suit my lawyer called me up one day and started chewing me out for something my former employer's lawyer had called him and said I did. I turned the conversation around real quick by explaining to him he was my lawyer not theirs and I hadn't done what they had said I did. I was very clear on the judges instructions. The fact is the other side was doing what they said I did. The point of all this is Elite's lawyers will claim Kevin did whatever their client wants them to whether it is true or not. While you or I are sworn when we testify, the lawyers aren't. Often times they don't even bother to verify the things their client claims to be facts. Lawyers are responsible for representing their clients to the best of their ability. They aren't responsible for being truthful. By the way, my youngest son graduated 4th in his class from law school and is a practicing attorney. I've never been through a divorce but some of you may have. If it was a nasty divorce, do you remember the attorney for the other side claiming you did things you didn't? Do you remember them saying these things just as if they were gospel truth? As said before, let the attorneys and judge sort through all this and discover the truth. It's their job not ours.
> 
> Dave Nowlin



I agree Dave. Most all lawyers will pretty much do what you ask when it comes to lawsuits. The old throw as much cr#p at the wall and see how much or if any sticks. They get paid either way.


----------



## jjbuilder

[email protected] said:


> its like valentines day for this guy, never seen so many people in love with a suspected thief.



Do you know something we don't? Did someone get caught stealing?


----------



## steadyhand

Scottie/PA said:


> Finally something amusing in this thread.


I agree - I'm convinced there is some real "Kevin" love (Richard, too). I think they could shape their own 'you know what' into a bow and some of these folks would worship the thing.


----------



## RecordKeeper

I'm not much of an "I told you so" person...but...I told you so!

History does indeed repeat itself...and has.


----------



## JUMPMAN

After a long conversation with Terry Martin, this thread stays...


----------



## KEN-813

Actually the winner so far in this debacle, is:

All of Us who are just board today and could give a crap less about buying either company's bows  :darkbeer:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Olsenck said:


> I'm not much of an "I told you so" person...but...I told you so!
> 
> History does indeed repeat itself...and has.


I would say "coveted post of the day" but you can't get your own coveted award! 

Good to see you on here RK!


----------



## RecordKeeper

AdvanTimberLou said:


> I would say "coveted post of the day" but you can't get your own coveted award!
> 
> Good to see you on here RK!


LOL! I am ineligible for my own "retired" award!

Good to see you you too, sir! I've been too busy building food plots to post very much...but I do read a bit. Best of luck this upcoming season my friend!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

KEN-813 said:


> Honestly I think Kevin should start a Cult with all his Blind Minions of followers he could have a Compound, a stock pile of guns, a buried bus, and hold ministry's and get collections from the sheep er I mean Congregation of followers he has, he could be the next David Koresch


I understand what your saying Ken but the "buried bus" throws me for a loop! 

He does have a following that is for sure, as a kid I liked Reggie Jackson but eventually you grow out of it.


----------



## Browtine22

Thanks for leaving the thread open.


----------



## jkcerda

AdvanTimberLou said:


> I understand what your saying Ken but the "buried bus" throws me for a loop!
> 
> He does have a following that is for sure, as a kid I liked Reggie Jackson but eventually you grow out of it.


hes talking about Waco I believe,,OR,,, a buried shoothing range


----------



## KEN-813

jkcerda said:


> hes talking about Waco I believe,,OR,,, a buried shoothing range




Yea the Waco Bunch and David Koresch, they had a tour bus they had buried next to the house that had supply's in it, it was suppose to symbolize they were there to stay or some psycho thing ?

Always that it was odd,


----------



## nebling

Found some interesting data....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=978836


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

nebling said:


> Found some interesting data....
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=978836


Do we need spy glasses to see it? :shade:


----------



## DOAGuide

AR&BOW said:


> Dave, will you please stop making sense all the time.:wink:


Sure doesn't fit in this thread


----------



## jkcerda

nebling said:


> Found some interesting data....
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=978836


fixed it
http://assignments.uspto.gov/assign...ub=20090188482&asnr=&asnri=&asne=&asnei=&asns

Kevin wins


----------



## jkcerda

jkcerda said:


> fixed it
> http://assignments.uspto.gov/assign...ub=20090188482&asnr=&asnri=&asne=&asnei=&asns
> 
> Kevin wins


well maybe, I see j2 and Elite there :noidea:


----------



## N7709K

What about the missing patten number, or is that a trivial matter?


----------



## standsitter

jkcerda said:


> fixed it
> http://assignments.uspto.gov/assign...ub=20090188482&asnr=&asnri=&asne=&asnei=&asns
> 
> Kevin wins


Clearly states it is assigned to Elite Outdoors LLC.


----------



## jkcerda

N7709K said:


> What about the missing patten number, or is that a trivial matter?


issue #1585 was mentioned in another site.


----------



## bowsmith

standsitter said:


> Clearly states it is assigned to Elite Outdoors LLC.


Bingo! Kevin transferred patent rights to J2, which then transferred to Elite Archery.


----------



## N7709K

bowsmith said:


> Bingo! Kevin transferred patent rights to J2, which then transferred to Elite Archery.


That's what I took from it, too.


----------



## Maybee-R

Why is it dated 07-30 09? Is this new? or an update? Just asking I sure dont know anything one way or the other...


----------



## jkcerda

Maybee-R said:


> Why is it dated 07-30 09? Is this new? or an update? Just asking I sure dont know anything one way or the other...


thats the published date, filing date was 12/09/08


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

.....


----------



## Maybee-R

jkcerda said:


> thats the published date, filing date was 12/09/08


Gotcha ya! Just re- read it.


----------



## JUMPMAN

AdvanTimberLou said:


> .....


Lou that is funny!!!


----------



## jkcerda

AdvanTimberLou said:


> .....


its only 9:20 in Kommiefornia


----------



## JUMPMAN

jkcerda said:


> its only 9:20 in Kommiefornia


Jaun...go to bed....


----------



## jkcerda

JUMPMAN said:


> Jaun...go to bed....


I cant find my ladder, wife hid it :aww:

on the lots side, got lots of footage of stickies legs


----------



## Bob_Looney

JUMPMAN said:


> After a long conversation with Terry Martin, this thread stays...


he holds a grudge a long time...


----------



## DustyRx

Okay after seeing the patent assignment thing I can say this. It is obvious now that Elite owns the patent pending and Kevin's rights to it were transferred. Whether you like the guy or not you have to admit he just made a bad business decision. He doesn't have a right to the twin track cam system. Even though he may have designed it he gave those rights up. So why in the world would you give up your rights, resign from your consulting contract, then use what you don't have rights to and start your own company with it? Did he honestly think there would not be any consequences?
'06 &'07 Elite cams, '08 Elite cams and now '10 Strother cams.
I hate if for both parties. It stinks that this has to happen to either of them. 
At some point though you need to learn from mistakes. 
Maybe they will come to an agreement and both companies can move forward.


----------



## Guest

The patent has not been awarded. That is just the application. Thats why there isnt a patent number.


----------



## JUMPMAN

Bob_Looney said:


> he holds a grudge a long time...


No he dont, he is actually one of the most civil and respectable men I have had the opportunity to chat with in a longggggg Time.


----------



## jkcerda

just got this


----------



## standsitter

Jaben620 said:


> The patent has not been awarded. That is just the application. Thats why there isnt a patent number.


Thats right but when it is it WILL NOT be KS's no doubt about that.


----------



## hartofthethumb

Here's a question.... When the Strother archery blog was first launched it stated that Kevin had applied for 2 new patents for eccentrics that would be used on Strother bows. 
Now, the cams on the 3 bows we got a peek at were dual tracks, so if the origional dual track application had a provision for modules, what were the 2 new applications for? 


That should keep the speculation rolling a bit longer... Man this thread is bringing out the worst in all of us

And you guys insinuating some sort of strange blind cult following, or unrequited man-love really need to get a life, lol. Nothing wrong with trying to stand up for, and give the benefit of the doubt to someone who has given you no reason to doubt him, and who has treated you well in the past.


----------



## boonerbrad

Not sure Elite ,J2 or Kevin will get this patent anyway. It sounds to me like Rex and the guy from Bowzone will own the patent from what i am told. And you can bet Rex won't let one of those ever use it. The other one probably could pay the royalties for it's use.


----------



## Aggieland

hartofthethumb said:


> Here's a question.... When the Strother archery blog was first launched it stated that Kevin had applied for 2 new patents for eccentrics that would be used on Strother bows.
> Now, the cams on the 3 bows we got a peek at were dual tracks, so if the origional dual track application had a provision for modules, what were the 2 new applications for?
> 
> 
> That should keep the speculation rolling a bit longer... Man this thread is bringing out the worst in all of us
> 
> And you guys insinuating some sort of strange blind cult following, or unrequited man-love really need to get a life, lol. Nothing wrong with trying to stand up for, and give the benefit of the doubt to someone who has given you no reason to doubt him, and who has treated you well in the past.


Well Said, The man has done nothing that I know of that would make me doubt him or even consider him a bad person. Never had any other bow maker respond to my Pm questions the way he has in the past.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

I remember it being stated that he had 2 patent pendings on his Strother bows. One was for a 2 track modular cam & 1 for the limbs (PLT) So, if he has put 2 new patents out there, I am sure they have enough differences from the Elite Outdooor claim to give him the confidence to come out with the new line of bows. He would know more than us, since he designed both cams don't you think?


----------



## Aggieland

Hey TAT do you make and sell Window Decals too?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Aggieland said:


> Hey TAT do you make and sell Window Decals too?


Nope, jcmorgan31 is the man for that.


----------



## 20ftup

No matter how this shakes out it wont be the archery industrys shining moment I just wanna know why richard got drug into this


----------



## hartofthethumb

I see Kevin is on here now. I know you can't comment Kevin, but if you read this thread you know lots of us here are pulling for you, I hope it works out in your favor and you can get those bows shipping soon. I know I still want my SR-71 dang it. Good luck! :darkbeer:


----------



## Aggieland

hartofthethumb said:


> I see Kevin is on here now. I know you can't comment Kevin, but if you read this thread you know lots of us here are pulling for you, I hope it works out in your favor and you can get those bows shipping soon. I know I still want my SR-71 dang it. Good luck! :darkbeer:


Ha im going to need a few of his protein shakes to patch all these holes in my body, from the flak i have been taking flying in this crowd..


----------



## jjbuilder

hartofthethumb said:


> I see Kevin is on here now. I know you can't comment Kevin, but if you read this thread you know lots of us here are pulling for you, I hope it works out in your favor and you can get those bows shipping soon. I know I still want my SR-71 dang it. Good luck! :darkbeer:


+1 good luck


----------



## AR&BOW

My hopes are that this gets settled out of court and very soon so that neither side suffers negatively.


----------



## Aggieland

All I know is that the bows Strother Archery had posted were (fast,good looking, and from what others that shot the bows said very sweet).. So if nothing else I hope they come out of this and produce the bows they had planned.. I really am looking fwd to getting at least an SR-71.


----------



## JDoupe

Is it possible that Kevin designd the base for the 2011 line for Elite......quit and release it as his own? I know when things are being designed they often have long lead times....sometimes years. No doubt Elite already has ideas for '11 line up.

This might be why both sides have said he had no hand in the '10 lineup. This would also explain why Elite is upset at his design.


Just speculation......


----------



## daleg

fastpassthrough said:


> ok now you have to really get your facts straight before you bring me into someone elses wrong doings, it has not even started yet as to what is coming, there is so much more that you only know what you want to know, and make it seem to be ok, all of the companies I have ever worked for, are all still shipping bows so you better think again! I left when things were going on that I did not think were going on that were best for the company , oh and you know what no law suites and guess what, hca won the right to use the 3 track cam I wonder why? I have never, nor would I pull what has been going on if I would of sold my cams out right I would of came up with something new, do a little history search not just what is going on lately but was has gone on for the last 12-15 years


Good job Richard , glad to see you speak up ,we are lucky to have you in the bow designing bussiness.


----------



## RNT

Dave Nowlin said:


> There is a funny thing about lawsuits. I know I was once sued by a former employer after I left his employment and started my own business. I was a salesman with a contract which stipulated exactly how I was to be paid. I worked for them 6 years and they cheated me out of commissions the whole time I worked for them, hence they violated their contract. They sued me and the other 3 salesman who left them in 1992 for non-compete. They didn't win. I found out the truth a few years after the lawsuit about some of the things they had done to me. They actually cheated me out of far more than I had guessed. During the suit my lawyer called me up one day and started chewing me out for something my former employer's lawyer had called him and said I did. I turned the conversation around real quick by explaining to him he was my lawyer not theirs and I hadn't done what they had said I did. I was very clear on the judges instructions. The fact is the other side was doing what they said I did. The point of all this is Elite's lawyers will claim Kevin did whatever their client wants them to whether it is true or not. While you or I are sworn when we testify, the lawyers aren't. Often times they don't even bother to verify the things their client claims to be facts. Lawyers are responsible for representing their clients to the best of their ability. They aren't responsible for being truthful. By the way, my youngest son graduated 4th in his class from law school and is a practicing attorney. I've never been through a divorce but some of you may have. If it was a nasty divorce, do you remember the attorney for the other side claiming you did things you didn't? Do you remember them saying these things just as if they were gospel truth? As said before, let the attorneys and judge sort through all this and discover the truth. It's their job not ours.
> 
> Dave Nowlin



Dont forget that when lawyers started giving "facts" without witnesses or documents then they are testifying. They arent allowed to do this everything they say that is not in the record physically is 100% heresay and worthless but the oppostion must object. Sorry for the rant and off topic just something I learned from a lawyer friend. By the way Dave glad you reminded him of his duty to you.


----------



## RNT

jkcerda said:


> fixed it
> http://assignments.uspto.gov/assign...ub=20090188482&asnr=&asnri=&asne=&asnei=&asns
> 
> Kevin wins


Did you see who the assingee's are??? It goes from J2 to Elite LLC.ukey:


----------



## RNT

jkcerda said:


> I cant find my ladder, wife hid it :aww:
> 
> on the lots side, got lots of footage of stickies legs


:icon_1_lol:


----------



## RNT

hartofthethumb said:


> Here's a question.... When the Strother archery blog was first launched it stated that Kevin had applied for 2 new patents for eccentrics that would be used on Strother bows.
> Now, the cams on the 3 bows we got a peek at were dual tracks, so if the origional dual track application had a provision for modules, what were the 2 new applications for?
> 
> 
> That should keep the speculation rolling a bit longer... Man this thread is bringing out the worst in all of us
> 
> And you guys insinuating some sort of strange blind cult following, or unrequited man-love really need to get a life, lol. Nothing wrong with trying to stand up for, and give the benefit of the doubt to someone who has given you no reason to doubt him, and who has treated you well in the past.



I think its been fairly civil .........you shold check out the political religious forum........now that brings out the dark side of everyone.


----------



## b_vanfossen

Aggieland said:


> Sounds to me like Elite is just saying. Hey, we were going to use that and that and that. When I know Kevin had come up with the ideas for these bows long ago.. Get over it Elite and deal with your company. come up with something new and stop trying to steal ideas..


people with this frame of mind scare me.  Kevin decided to agree to the contact for financial reason- he got paid- he needs to uphold his end of the deal. simple math


----------



## 10ptkicker

i really dont see what the big deal is all about. Both companies will probly go forward and be just fine and if not there are plenty of good bow companies out there.

mike


----------



## RNT

10ptkicker said:


> i really dont see what the big deal is all about. Both companies will probly go forward and be just fine and if not there are plenty of good bow companies out there.
> 
> mike


Yep I really think/hope that at worse Kevin will have to pay some royalties.


----------



## steadyhand

20ftup said:


> No matter how this shakes out it wont be the archery industrys shining moment I just wanna know why richard got drug into this


I suspect it's because Richard claims to be the originator of the twin-track binary cams........


----------



## Special_K

Jersey Ray said:


> Hmmm... What would this World be Without Lawyers and Lawsuits... Someones Always trying to Sue or Blame someone for something or another...:no: What a Crazy World some of us attribute too...:sad: How does that song go;Send Lawyers,Guns and Money...:mg: :chortle:



What's the big deal? Do they think that he's going to take that much buisness away from them? Isn't you let your quality and design sell your bows? Oh my bad...........


----------



## jsasker

Kevin is a great designer---but his business tactics could use ALOT of work.He builds a loyal fan base and just flees the scene time and time again---i'm not following anymore no matter how good the bows are.Who do the customers want to support--someone trying to make record sales or someone trying to make record bows?Having to take a bow apart and switch spacers is b.s.,and bows that don't do advertised speeds are b.s.:thumbs_do:darkbeer:


----------



## b_vanfossen

TEXAS 10PT said:


> I really doubt this. Since it has been established that Kevin didn't design 2010 Elite bows and Elite just recently hired a new bow designer, I would speculate that Elite's 2010 lineup will be the GT500, Z28 and XLR all over again.
> 
> TEXAS



yes but modular


----------



## Aggieland

b_vanfossen said:


> people with this frame of mind scare me.  Kevin decided to agree to the contact for financial reason- he got paid- he needs to uphold his end of the deal. simple math


Im glad I scare people like you.. All im saying is it was written for everyone to see that pete said good bye and good luck to Kevin and Kate. Now they turn around and have a lawsuit. Fact of the matter is they must not have any designs to work with or they would not bother with the lawsuit.. Im sure the courts will decide..


----------



## Aggieland

Oh and by the way. If noone owens the patents to these cams anyone can make and sell them right?. So if that is the case Elite better step it up and match what Kevin came out with.. Or maybe thats the problem.. I really don't know the answer to any of these questions..


----------



## RecordKeeper

Aggieland said:


> Im glad I scare people like you.. All im saying is it was written for everyone to see that pete said good bye and good luck to Kevin and Kate. Now they turn around and have a lawsuit. Fact of the matter is they must not have any designs to work with or they would not bother with the lawsuit.. Im sure the courts will decide..


I'm thinking they are defending their right to exclusively use the designs they already own...bought and paid for.

History has indeed repeated itself...just as was predicted.


----------



## Aggieland

Well you may be right. Guess we will have to wait and see. But I have a feeling when KS side of the story is released it could change things. Or prehaps not. time will tell.


----------



## b_vanfossen

Aggieland said:


> All im saying is it was written for everyone to see that pete said good bye and good luck to Kevin and Kate. Now they turn around and have a lawsuit. Fact of the matter is they must not have any designs to work with or they would not bother with the lawsuit.. Im sure the courts will decide..


Yes after Kevin wrote a letter stating he was taking a "different path". It now seems like Pete was nice enough to resign from his position even though it wasn't under the terms in which Kevin agreed to. Other than the limbs I believe SA bows are Elite's technology. Yes Kevin designed it, but unfortunately he sold those rights. Yes the courts will decide. Hopeful this might push Kevin to come up with an all new design which would be good for you.


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT

Olsenck said:


> I'm thinking they are defending their right to exclusively use the designs they already own...bought and paid for.
> 
> History has indeed repeated itself...just as was predicted.


and will continue to repeat itself as long as that name is attached in any way shape or form.......:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


thats allright though, as long as the Fanboys stay strong, we will be able to see this at least a couple more times......ukey:


----------



## standsitter

Aggieland said:


> Well you may be right. Guess we will have to wait and see. But I have a feeling when KS side of the story is released it could change things. Or prehaps not. time will tell.


Thats just it, his side of the story is the contracts he signed, when Elite produces those in a court of law then it is over.


----------



## Aggieland

Its funny to me Kevin is producing by himself bows that compete and IMO out preform most if not all the leading bow companies with large design teams. Guess he has to catch all the Crap because larger companies have several people to spread the blame around.. At this point I just really want A SA bow, I have that gut feeling it will be one of the best 2 or 3 bows produced this year.. Just like the Envy was before it got shut down..


----------



## Aggieland

Wierd stuff..


----------



## AR&BOW

:moviecorn: 

Any other lawyers out there want to chime in?? The internet is a great place and provides a lot of information, but does not provide *ALL* information.

My bet is on Strother. . . . . . call it a hunch.:wink:


----------



## gjs4

Regardless of what happens the drama of these companies is starting to aggravate this consumer. What eext; Government bail out?

What is this whole August 4th thing about?


----------



## knarrly

Aggieland said:


> Well I guess we all need to stop talking about this till the smoke clears. Wow They really took it this far.. Good luck to whoever wins. LATER guys.! im outta this!:thumbs_do


Cool, the smoke has cleared in less than 12 hours


----------



## WYelkhunter

gjs4 said:


> Regardless of what happens the drama of these companies is starting to aggravate this consumer. What eext; Government bail out?
> 
> What is this whole August 4th thing about?


how many consumers actually know anything is going on? Just because there are some people on AT aggrivated (not me), that is a pretty small percentage of the total number of archery shooters.


----------



## gjs4

i guess i am still toting some animosity from my GTO. Showed up 3 months late, needed it supertuned and it was outdated two months later. Not bashing- just want a company thta makes and sells a good bow ith less drama. I have no idea what is happening, but i know that this is not happening with the "other companies". Thsi is coming from a guy who committed to buuy a Vanquish as well.


----------



## 188 Inches

Once Kevin is vindicated I wonder if some of those who made up false charges against him in this thread will be as vocal in their mea culpas???

I somehow doubt it.

BTW not a fanboy, never owned an Elite either. I shot Hoyt.


----------



## Wbuffetjr1

gjs4 said:


> i guess i am still toting some animosity from my GTO. Showed up 3 months late, needed it supertuned and it was outdated two months later.


Outdated . . . . I wouldn't call it out dated at all. I will be shooting my GTO for a long time. I have no animosity about the GTO. I am *glad* I was able to get one when I did


----------



## stixshooter

I was wondering if the bowling ball crowd has the same type of turmoil? 

"AMF" designer Melvin Shakapopulus has left to start "Galaxy Balls" a new leading edge company ... Meanwhile AMF sues claiming design rights to the "Circle"

As a result the Bowling Forums are lit up ..... 

Listen to yourselves ..... It's all pretty ridiculous IMO


----------



## KEN-813

stixshooter said:


> Listen to yourselves ..... It's all pretty ridiculous IMO



Quote of the Day!! :darkbeer:


----------



## pjrol

Amen to that!!!


----------



## tuskbuster

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I remember it being stated that he had 2 patent pendings on his Strother bows. One was for a 2 track modular cam & 1 for the limbs (PLT) So, if he has put 2 new patents out there, I am sure they have enough differences from the Elite Outdooor claim to give him the confidence to come out with the new line of bows. He would know more than us, since he designed both cams don't you think?


Does the fact that the cams work make a difference? Again, has anyone seen a 2010 from Elite, OR the Bozo-ne cam on a bow? Does this even matter, (i mean the fact that the Strother cams function) ?


----------



## C-fused

Aggieland said:


> Ha im going to need a few of his protein shakes to patch all these holes in my body, from the flak i have been taking flying in this crowd..




:set1_tango2:


----------



## crooked stick

I repect the rule of law but you gotta feel sorry for Kevin from a moral standpoint. Correct me if I'm wrong, but he helped found Bowtech and was then sued by his own creation, and now is getting sued once again by what his own hand created. That's like getting run over by your own car or shot with your own gun.

However, there is no place for morals or sympathy in the court of law. And if he signed away rights, then he must act accordingly.


----------



## joffutt1

my bow is not a x force copy!!!!! Oh wait......wrong thread.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

This is getting to be lik those Friday the 13th movies, Everytime Kevin changes hats he is getting sued. Getting Boring.


----------



## KEN-813

Hoyt Thompson said:


> This is getting to be lik those Friday the 13th movies, Everytime Kevin changes hats he is getting sued. Getting Boring.


Well when you are fishing with his kind of bait thats what you catch


----------



## crooked stick

KEN-813 said:


> Well when you are fishing with his kind of bait thats what you catch



And sometimes the carp just won't leave you alone.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Yeah i guess you are right.

I mean the only common denominator to all the lawsuits is Kevin.

Maybe he needs a new shtick?


----------



## gkonduris

*Just an FYI...........*

Prior to an inventor applying for a patent, a *patent* attorney does a search to validate the application. Once an attorney has done his research and advised the inventor, then the determination is made to file. To file for patents that cost thousands of dollars anticipating lawsuits does not make any business sense.


----------



## KEN-813

no.1 BigMan said:


> And sometimes the carp just won't leave you alone.


And the Suckers are attracted to your bait also


----------



## crooked stick

*If we're getting technical, exactly which species are you talking about..?*

Family Catostomidae (*Suckers*) 

Carpiodes carpio (Rafinesque 1820); River Carpsucker THREATENED (Mexico) 
Carpiodes cyprinus cyprinus (Lesueur 1817); Northern Quillback 
Carpiodes cyprinus hinei Trautman 1956; Central Quillback 
Carpiodes velifer (Rafinesque 1820); Highfin Carpsucker 

Catostomus ardens Jordan & Gilbert 1881; Utah Sucker 
Catostomus bernardini Girard 1856; Yaqui Sucker EXTIRPATED (U.S.); SPECIAL CONCERN (Mexico) 
Catostomus cahita Siebert & Minckley 1986; Cahita Sucker THREATENED (Mexico) 
Catostomus catostomus catostomus (Forster 1773); Eastern Longnose Sucker ENDANGERED (Canada, Salish pop. only) 
Catostomus catostomus griseus Girard 1856; Rocky Mountain Longnose Sucker 
Catostomus catostomus lacustris Bajkov 1927; Jasper Longnose Sucker 
Catostomus catostomus nanomyzon Mather 1886; Dwarf Longnose Sucker 
Catostomus catostomus pocatello Gilbert & Evermann 1894; Snake River Longnose Sucker 
Catostomus catostomus rostratus Tilesius 1813; Siberian Longnose Sucker 
Catostomus clarkii Baird & Girard 1854; Desert Sucker 
Catostomus columbianus columbianus (Eigenmann & Eigenmann 1893); Bridgelip Sucker 
Catostomus columbianus hubbsi Smith 1966 
Catostomus commersonii (Lacepède 1803); White Sucker 
Catostomus discobolus discobolus Cope 1871; Bluehead Sucker 
Catostomus discobolus jarrovii (Cope 1874); Zuni Bluehead Sucker CANDIDATE (U.S.) 
Catostomus fumeiventris Miller 1973; Owens Sucker 
Catostomus insignis Baird & Girard 1854; Sonora Sucker ENDANGERED (Mexico) 
Catostomus latipinnis Baird & Girard 1853; Flannelmouth Sucker 
Catostomus cf. latipinnis; Little Colorado River Sucker 
Catostomus leopoldi Siebert & Minckley 1986; Fleshylip Sucker SPECIAL CONCERN (Mexico) 
Catostomus macrocheilus Girard 1856; Largescale Sucker 
Catostomus microps Rutter 1908; Modoc Sucker ENDANGERED (U.S.) 
Catostomus nebuliferus Garman 1881; Nazas Sucker THREATENED (Mexico) 
Catostomus occidentalis occidentalis Ayres 1854; Sacramento Sucker 
Catostomus occidentalis humboldtianus Snyder 1913; Humboldt Sucker 
Catostomus occidentalis lacusanserinus Fowler 1913; Goose Lake Sucker 
Catostomus occidentalis mniotiltus Snyder 1913; Pajaro Sucker 
Catostomus platyrhynchus (Cope 1874); Mountain Sucker 
Catostomus plebeius Baird & Girard 1854; Rio Grande Sucker THREATENED (Mexico) 
Catostomus rimiculus Gilbert & Snyder 1898; Klamath Smallscale Sucker 
Catostomus santaanae (Snyder 1908); Santa Ana Sucker THREATENED (U.S.) 
Catostomus snyderi Gilbert 1898; Klamath Largescale Sucker 
Catostomus tahoensis Gill & Jordan 1878; Tahoe Sucker 
Catostomus utawana Mather 1886; Summer Sucker 
Catostomus warnerensis Snyder 1908; Warner Sucker THREATENED (U.S.) 
Catostomus wigginsi Herre & Brock 1936; Opata Sucker THREATENED (Mexico) 
Catostomus sp.; Wall Canyon Sucker 

Chasmistes brevirostris Cope 1879; Shortnose Sucker ENDANGERED (U.S.) 
Chasmistes cujus Cope 1883; Cui-ui ENDANGERED (U.S.) 
Chasmistes liorus liorus Jordan 1878 EXTINCT 
Chasmistes liorus mictus Miller & Smith 1981; June Sucker ENDANGERED (U.S.) 
Chasmistes muriei Miller & Smith 1981; Snake River Sucker EXTINCT 

Cycleptus elongatus (Lesueur 1817); Blue Sucker SPECIAL CONCERN (Mexico) 
Cycleptus meridionalis Burr & Mayden 1999; Southeastern Blue Sucker 

Deltistes luxatus (Cope 1879); Lost River Sucker ENDANGERED (U.S.) 

Erimyzon oblongus oblongus (Mitchill 1814); Eastern Creek Chubsucker 
Erimyzon oblongus claviformis (Girard 1856); Western Creek Chubsucker 
Erimyzon sucetta sucetta (Lacepède 1803); Eastern Lake Chubsucker 
Erimyzon sucetta kennerlii (Girard 1856); Western Lake Chubsucker THREATENED (Canada) 
Erimyzon tenuis (Agassiz 1855); Sharpfin Chubsucker 

Hypentelium etowanum (Jordan 1877); Alabama Hog Sucker 
Hypentelium nigricans (Lesueur 1817); Northern Hog Sucker 
Hypentelium roanokense Raney & Lachner 1947; Roanoke Hog Sucker 

Ictiobus bubalus (Rafinesque 1818); Smallmouth Buffalo THREATENED (Mexico) 
Ictiobus cyprinellus (Valenciennes 1844); Bigmouth Buffalo PROPOSED SPECIAL CONCERN (Canada) 
Ictiobus labiosus (Meek 1904); Fleshylip Buffalo 
Ictiobus meridionalis (Günther 1868); Southern Buffalo 
Ictiobus niger (Rafinesque 1819); Black Buffalo PROPOSED SPECIAL CONCERN (Canada); THREATENED (Mexico) 

Minytrema melanops (Rafinesque 1820); Spotted Sucker SPECIAL CONCERN (Canada) 

Moxostoma albidum (Girard 1856); Longlip Jumprock 
Moxostoma anisurum (Rafinesque 1820); Silver Redhorse 
Moxostoma ariommum Robins & Raney 1956; Bigeye Jumprock 
Moxostoma austrinum austrinum Bean 1880; Mexican Redhorse 
Moxostoma austrinum milleri Robins & Raney 1957 
Moxostoma breviceps (Cope 1870); Smallmouth Redhorse 
Moxostoma carinatum (Cope 1870); River Redhorse PROPOSED SPECIAL CONCERN (Canada) 
Moxostoma cervinum (Cope 1868); Blacktip Jumprock 
Moxostoma collapsum (Cope 1870); Notchlip Redhorse 
Moxostoma congestum (Baird & Girard 1854); Gray Redhorse 
Moxostoma duquesnei (Lesueur 1817); Black Redhorse PROPOSED THREATENED (Canada) 
Moxostoma erythrurum (Rafinesque 1818); Golden Redhorse 
Moxostoma cf. erythrurum; Carolina Redhorse 
Moxostoma hubbsi Legendre 1952; Copper Redhorse PROPOSED THREATENED (Canada) 
Moxostoma lacerum (Jordan & Brayton 1877); Harelip Sucker EXTINCT 
Moxostoma lachneri Robins & Raney 1956; Greater Jumprock 
Moxostoma cf. lachneri; (Brassy Jumprock) 
Moxostoma macrolepidotum (Lesueur 1817); Shorthead Redhorse 
Moxostoma cf. macrolepidotum Sicklefin Redhorse CANDIDATE (U.S.) 
Moxostoma mascotae Regan 1907; Mascota Jumprock 
Moxostoma pappillosum (Cope 1870); V-lip Redhorse 
Moxostoma pisolabrum Trautman & Martin 1951; Pealip Redhorse 
Moxostoma poecilurum Jordan 1877; Blacktail Redhorse 
Moxostoma cf. poecilurum; Apalachicola (Grayfin) Redhorse 
Moxostoma robustum (Cope 1870); Robust Redhorse 
Moxostoma rupiscartes Jordan & Jenkins 1889; Striped Jumprock 
Moxostoma valenciennesi Jordan 1885; Greater Redhorse 

Thoburnia atripinnis (Bailey 1959); Blackfin Sucker 
Thoburnia hamiltoni Raney & Lachner 1946; Rustyside Sucker 
Thoburnia rhothoeca (Thoburn 1896); Torrent Sucker 

Xyrauchen texanus (Abbott 1860); Razorback Sucker ENDANGERED (U.S.); ENDANGERED but EXTIRPATED (Mexico)


----------



## jkcerda

no.1 BigMan said:


> Family Catostomidae (*Suckers*)
> 
> Carpiodes carpio (Rafinesque 1820); River Carpsucker THREATENED (Mexico)
> Carpiodes cyprinus cyprinus (Lesueur 1817); Northern Quillback
> Carpiodes cyprinus hinei Trautman 1956; Central Quillback
> Carpiodes velifer (Rafinesque 1820); Highfin Carpsucker
> 
> Catostomus ardens Jordan & Gilbert 1881; Utah Sucker
> Catostomus bernardini Girard 1856; Yaqui Sucker EXTIRPATED (U.S.); SPECIAL CONCERN (Mexico)
> Catostomus cahita Siebert & Minckley 1986; Cahita Sucker THREATENED (Mexico)
> Catostomus catostomus catostomus (Forster 1773); Eastern Longnose Sucker ENDANGERED (Canada, Salish pop. only)
> Catostomus catostomus griseus Girard 1856; Rocky Mountain Longnose Sucker
> Catostomus catostomus lacustris Bajkov 1927; Jasper Longnose Sucker
> Catostomus catostomus nanomyzon Mather 1886; Dwarf Longnose Sucker
> Catostomus catostomus pocatello Gilbert & Evermann 1894; Snake River Longnose Sucker
> Catostomus catostomus rostratus Tilesius 1813; Siberian Longnose Sucker
> Catostomus clarkii Baird & Girard 1854; Desert Sucker
> Catostomus columbianus columbianus (Eigenmann & Eigenmann 1893); Bridgelip Sucker
> Catostomus columbianus hubbsi Smith 1966
> Catostomus commersonii (Lacepède 1803); White Sucker
> Catostomus discobolus discobolus Cope 1871; Bluehead Sucker
> Catostomus discobolus jarrovii (Cope 1874); Zuni Bluehead Sucker CANDIDATE (U.S.)
> Catostomus fumeiventris Miller 1973; Owens Sucker
> Catostomus insignis Baird & Girard 1854; Sonora Sucker ENDANGERED (Mexico)
> Catostomus latipinnis Baird & Girard 1853; Flannelmouth Sucker
> Catostomus cf. latipinnis; Little Colorado River Sucker
> Catostomus leopoldi Siebert & Minckley 1986; Fleshylip Sucker SPECIAL CONCERN (Mexico)
> Catostomus macrocheilus Girard 1856; Largescale Sucker
> Catostomus microps Rutter 1908; Modoc Sucker ENDANGERED (U.S.)
> Catostomus nebuliferus Garman 1881; Nazas Sucker THREATENED (Mexico)
> Catostomus occidentalis occidentalis Ayres 1854; Sacramento Sucker
> Catostomus occidentalis humboldtianus Snyder 1913; Humboldt Sucker
> Catostomus occidentalis lacusanserinus Fowler 1913; Goose Lake Sucker
> Catostomus occidentalis mniotiltus Snyder 1913; Pajaro Sucker
> Catostomus platyrhynchus (Cope 1874); Mountain Sucker
> Catostomus plebeius Baird & Girard 1854; Rio Grande Sucker THREATENED (Mexico)
> Catostomus rimiculus Gilbert & Snyder 1898; Klamath Smallscale Sucker
> Catostomus santaanae (Snyder 1908); Santa Ana Sucker THREATENED (U.S.)
> Catostomus snyderi Gilbert 1898; Klamath Largescale Sucker
> Catostomus tahoensis Gill & Jordan 1878; Tahoe Sucker
> Catostomus utawana Mather 1886; Summer Sucker
> Catostomus warnerensis Snyder 1908; Warner Sucker THREATENED (U.S.)
> Catostomus wigginsi Herre & Brock 1936; Opata Sucker THREATENED (Mexico)
> Catostomus sp.; Wall Canyon Sucker
> 
> Chasmistes brevirostris Cope 1879; Shortnose Sucker ENDANGERED (U.S.)
> Chasmistes cujus Cope 1883; Cui-ui ENDANGERED (U.S.)
> Chasmistes liorus liorus Jordan 1878 EXTINCT
> Chasmistes liorus mictus Miller & Smith 1981; June Sucker ENDANGERED (U.S.)
> Chasmistes muriei Miller & Smith 1981; Snake River Sucker EXTINCT
> 
> Cycleptus elongatus (Lesueur 1817); Blue Sucker SPECIAL CONCERN (Mexico)
> Cycleptus meridionalis Burr & Mayden 1999; Southeastern Blue Sucker
> 
> Deltistes luxatus (Cope 1879); Lost River Sucker ENDANGERED (U.S.)
> 
> Erimyzon oblongus oblongus (Mitchill 1814); Eastern Creek Chubsucker
> Erimyzon oblongus claviformis (Girard 1856); Western Creek Chubsucker
> Erimyzon sucetta sucetta (Lacepède 1803); Eastern Lake Chubsucker
> Erimyzon sucetta kennerlii (Girard 1856); Western Lake Chubsucker THREATENED (Canada)
> Erimyzon tenuis (Agassiz 1855); Sharpfin Chubsucker
> 
> Hypentelium etowanum (Jordan 1877); Alabama Hog Sucker
> Hypentelium nigricans (Lesueur 1817); Northern Hog Sucker
> Hypentelium roanokense Raney & Lachner 1947; Roanoke Hog Sucker
> 
> 
> Internet suckers(algores invention as well1970)Bigmouths, keyboardjockeys,always right, NOT threatened,multiply fast, one born every minute.
> Ictiobus bubalus (Rafinesque 1818); Smallmouth Buffalo THREATENED (Mexico)
> Ictiobus cyprinellus (Valenciennes 1844); Bigmouth Buffalo PROPOSED SPECIAL CONCERN (Canada)
> Ictiobus labiosus (Meek 1904); Fleshylip Buffalo
> Ictiobus meridionalis (Günther 1868); Southern Buffalo
> Ictiobus niger (Rafinesque 1819); Black Buffalo PROPOSED SPECIAL CONCERN (Canada); THREATENED (Mexico)
> 
> Minytrema melanops (Rafinesque 1820); Spotted Sucker SPECIAL CONCERN (Canada)
> 
> Moxostoma albidum (Girard 1856); Longlip Jumprock
> Moxostoma anisurum (Rafinesque 1820); Silver Redhorse
> Moxostoma ariommum Robins & Raney 1956; Bigeye Jumprock
> Moxostoma austrinum austrinum Bean 1880; Mexican Redhorse
> Moxostoma austrinum milleri Robins & Raney 1957
> Moxostoma breviceps (Cope 1870); Smallmouth Redhorse
> Moxostoma carinatum (Cope 1870); River Redhorse PROPOSED SPECIAL CONCERN (Canada)
> Moxostoma cervinum (Cope 1868); Blacktip Jumprock
> Moxostoma collapsum (Cope 1870); Notchlip Redhorse
> Moxostoma congestum (Baird & Girard 1854); Gray Redhorse
> Moxostoma duquesnei (Lesueur 1817); Black Redhorse PROPOSED THREATENED (Canada)
> Moxostoma erythrurum (Rafinesque 1818); Golden Redhorse
> Moxostoma cf. erythrurum; Carolina Redhorse
> Moxostoma hubbsi Legendre 1952; Copper Redhorse PROPOSED THREATENED (Canada)
> Moxostoma lacerum (Jordan & Brayton 1877); Harelip Sucker EXTINCT
> Moxostoma lachneri Robins & Raney 1956; Greater Jumprock
> Moxostoma cf. lachneri; (Brassy Jumprock)
> Moxostoma macrolepidotum (Lesueur 1817); Shorthead Redhorse
> Moxostoma cf. macrolepidotum Sicklefin Redhorse CANDIDATE (U.S.)
> Moxostoma mascotae Regan 1907; Mascota Jumprock
> Moxostoma pappillosum (Cope 1870); V-lip Redhorse
> Moxostoma pisolabrum Trautman & Martin 1951; Pealip Redhorse
> Moxostoma poecilurum Jordan 1877; Blacktail Redhorse
> Moxostoma cf. poecilurum; Apalachicola (Grayfin) Redhorse
> Moxostoma robustum (Cope 1870); Robust Redhorse
> Moxostoma rupiscartes Jordan & Jenkins 1889; Striped Jumprock
> Moxostoma valenciennesi Jordan 1885; Greater Redhorse
> 
> Thoburnia atripinnis (Bailey 1959); Blackfin Sucker
> Thoburnia hamiltoni Raney & Lachner 1946; Rustyside Sucker
> Thoburnia rhothoeca (Thoburn 1896); Torrent Sucker
> 
> Xyrauchen texanus (Abbott 1860); Razorback Sucker ENDANGERED (U.S.); ENDANGERED but EXTIRPATED (Mexico)


not listed, fixed it for you, in RED


----------



## gkonduris

b_vanfossen said:


> Yes after Kevin wrote a letter stating he was taking a "different path". It now seems like Pete was nice enough to resign from his position even though it wasn't under the terms in which Kevin agreed to. Other than the limbs I believe SA bows are Elite's technology. Yes Kevin designed it, but unfortunately he sold those rights. Yes the courts will decide. Hopeful this might push Kevin to come up with an all new design which would be good for you.


Can you please post Kevin's letter? Thanks.


----------



## crooked stick

jkcerda said:


> not listed, fixed it for you, in RED


I see where the confusion lies... and I can help.

Time for a little Biology 101. 

What you refer to (in red) is a _**** sapien_. _**** sapiens _belong to the class Mammalia, while fish are in a class of their owned called Actinopterygii. 

Glad I could help.


----------



## Guest

standsitter said:


> Thats just it, his side of the story is the contracts he signed, when Elite produces those in a court of law then it is over.


We shall see. Only time will tell.


----------



## Guest

For one...Lets leave Richard out of this. He doesnt deserve to be pulled into this mess. Hes just trying todo his own thing and i respect that to the fullest. 

For two...Dont some of you think that Kevin could have seen this coming and taken precautions? I mean the guy isnt a dummy. Im willing to bet that he covered his butt in some way. There is something there that we dont see but it will come out in court. Elite isnt in the wrong for trying to protect their company. But i dont think its going to go well for them.


----------



## Rambu

you know.... i think kevin will be getting a new pat on his strother cam(different then the old one )... after reviewing the original twin track pat app I see something that was left out... And kevins new cams do not fall under it.... There is something everyone has missed about his new cams..... yes they are twin track but one of those tracks is something different then elites or a elite modular cam( if they have one).... Its the same thing i seen when i first seen them... that i thought was a very cool way to fix the problem... I think there is no way possible to get him for pat violation on the twin track... I would tell you all what it is but y spoil a new pat coming out...


----------



## crooked stick

wideerhunt said:


> you know.... i think kevin will be getting a new pat on his strother cam(different then the old one )... after reviewing the original twin track pat app I see something that was left out... And kevins new cams do not fall under it.... There is something everyone has missed about his new cams..... yes they are twin track but one of those tracks is something different then elites or a elite modular cam( if they have one).... Its the same thing i seen when i first seen them... that i thought was a very cool way to fix the problem... I think there is no way possible to get him for pat violation on the twin track... I would tell you all what it is but y spoil a new pat coming out...



If it's already been filed what would it hurt?


----------



## Rambu

no.1 BigMan said:


> If it's already been filed what would it hurt?


cause if its not it, it could be used to argue that his cams a dif... so I will tell kevin but that is about it... But i am almost sure that this is what kevin was talking about with a new pat.....


----------



## Bowtechie

After reading through all the documents(yuck) I saw one thing that may or may not be important seeing as I have a minimal lawyer mindset. But the thing that I noticed was the condition of Kevin selling his bows or establishing a dealer network in the state of New York was a major point. What if he/they agreed to not do business in the state of NY? I'm pulling for KS and believe he will survive in the long run. Elite has dropped all the way to the bottom of my list of bow manufacturers. :thumbs_do


----------



## popestev

marku said:


> Were im from the only company he created thats known by people that come into the shop is Bowtech. Elite bows are coming around but its hard selling a bow that no one knows about when you got shelves full of PSE, Mathews and Hoyt. I work at a shop that sells Elite bows and there hard to sell not because there bad but outside Archery Talk the general population doesnt know alot about them. They might seem like Strothers is getting big because you hear alot of stuff about them here but the average joe that comes into a achery shop is not going to know what a Strothers bow is. And when spending 800.00+ dollars on a bow they ususally go with the big 3.


+ 1 on that the only place I have seen Elite is in adds, and the only place I have heard of SA bows is on AT. IMHO neither one compares to PSE, HOYT, MATHEWS, MARTEN, and PARKER. I just don't see why any one is so concerned about minor league players. Heck from where I stand they are not even rookie of the year material. I can't think of any one out side of AT that has heard of SA and no one who has seen an Elite. 


Bowrebel said:


> Power to the sheeple!


Thats funny right there goes alonge with KEN-813's comment, Just a bunch of blind followers.



bl00dtrail said:


> quite the opposite actually....... he seems to get in trouble when he "recycles" designs.
> Not arguing just pointing that out. If KS would have made something "new/cutting edge" for SA I don't think we would be having this discussion.


AMEN to that, If you were to lay an 06 Allegiance next to an Elite and an SA would the average person be able to tell them apart? Just asking.


----------



## tuskbuster

popestev said:


> + 1 on that the only place I have seen Elite is in adds, and the only place I have heard of SA bows is on AT. IMHO neither one compares to PSE, HOYT, MATHEWS, MARTEN, and PARKER. I just don't see why any one is so concerned about minor league players. Heck from where I stand they are not even rookie of the year material. I can't think of any one out side of AT that has heard of SA and no one who has seen an Elite.
> 
> Thats funny right there goes alonge with KEN-813's comment, Just a bunch of blind followers.
> 
> 
> 
> AMEN to that, If you were to lay an 06 Allegiance next to an Elite and an SA would the average person be able to tell them apart? Just asking.


I assume you would remove the Elite Medallion, and the names from the limbs, At which point it would all be a math question. People on AT are perceptive. Maybe even a little above average.


----------



## AR&BOW

Jaben620 said:


> For one...Lets leave Richard out of this. He doesnt deserve to be pulled into this mess. Hes just trying todo his own thing and i respect that to the fullest.
> 
> For two...Dont some of you think that Kevin could have seen this coming and taken precautions? I mean the guy isnt a dummy. Im willing to bet that he covered his butt in some way. There is something there that we dont see but it will come out in court. Elite isnt in the wrong for trying to protect their company. But i dont think its going to go well for them.


You should put some money down on that because you will walk away richer.:wink: :tape:


----------



## DOAGuide

Bowtechie said:


> After reading through all the documents(yuck) I saw one thing that may or may not be important seeing as I have a minimal lawyer mindset. But the thing that I noticed was the condition of Kevin selling his bows or establishing a dealer network in the state of New York was a major point. What if he/they agreed to not do business in the state of NY? I'm pulling for KS and believe he will survive in the long run. Elite has dropped all the way to the bottom of my list of bow manufacturers. :thumbs_do


I think this is to prove the case can be seen in New York. Its a jurisdiction thing. Someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## mtelknut

wideerhunt said:


> cause if its not it, it could be used to argue that his cams a dif... so I will tell kevin but that is about it... But i am almost sure that this is what kevin was talking about with a new pat.....


Whatever you do don't let the cat out of the bag,,, every Tom,Dick(Richard)and Harry will put in for it,,,


----------



## Aggieland

When this is over both sides will continue to produce bows.. I see nothing changing after the court case.. And to those who keep saying come up with something new>? Well you really can't reinvent the wheel. A bow is a bow.. Some companys have and are trying things but from what I have seen they are not working out very well. So I don't see any reason for Kevin to change much, his designs> Gt 500, Envy, Z28, etc.. Were darn near perfect IMO so make a few minor changes and he might just have the perfect bow for now.. now bash away


----------



## Guest

mtelknut said:


> Whatever you do don't let the cat out of the bag,,, every Tom,Dick(Richard)and Harry will put in for it,,,


Is that a stab at Richard Batdorf? If it is then thats uncalled for.


----------



## MitchFolsom

Yall keep on screwing around with Richard. He has done nothing, and gets drug into another fight that he has no part of.

There are some hateful people on here that think they know everything. Some of yall need to open up your law practice, some need to open your own bow company, and some just need to keep their mouth shut, because you make yourself look foolish. And some are like me, I'll let the courts and the USPTO figure things out.

Where do you catagory to do fit in???


----------



## Guest

Aggieland said:


> When this is over both sides will continue to produce bows.. I see nothing changing after the court case.. And to those who keep saying come up with something new>? Well you really can't reinvent the wheel. A bow is a bow.. Some companys have and are trying things but from what I have seen they are not working out very well. So I don't see any reason for Kevin to change much, his designs> Gt 500, Envy, Z28, etc.. Were darn near perfect IMO so make a few minor changes and he might just have the perfect bow for now.. now bash away



Good post.

Call us fanboys all you want but what is so wrong with liking a guys designs?


----------



## Guest

MitchFolsom said:


> Yall keep on screwing around with Richard. He has done nothing, and gets drug into another fight that he has no part of.


Exactly. Leave the guy alone.


----------



## popestev

tuskbuster said:


> I assume you would remove the Elite Medallion, and the names from the limbs, At which point it would all be a math question. People on AT are perceptive. Maybe even a little above average.


You would assume correct, without a camo finish and markings I don't think the average person even an archer would be able to pick one from another without having to really look at the bows and shoot them. If they were just looking at bows hanging on a wall as they were passing I think most would assume they are the same.


----------



## FedSmith

tnarb said:


> Nature of suit says* contract-other contract*........IS that no compete or is it patent infringement?:darkbeer:


Ask *Tax Attorney*. He's no dummy.


----------



## Aggieland

popestev said:


> You would assume correct, without a camo finish and markings I don't think the average person even an archer would be able to pick one from another without having to really look at the bows and shoot them. If they were just looking at bows hanging on a wall as they were passing I think most would assume they are the same.


The average person that knows nothing about archery prob could not tell the defference between the Monster and X-force without camo. Heck the only bow that really looks totally different than others on the market is Hoyt. Due to the pimp risers they use.. +1 for them...


----------



## NCTribute

*Patent*



wideerhunt said:


> you know.... i think kevin will be getting a new pat on his strother cam(different then the old one )... after reviewing the original twin track pat app I see something that was left out... And kevins new cams do not fall under it.... There is something everyone has missed about his new cams..... yes they are twin track but one of those tracks is something different then elites or a elite modular cam( if they have one).... Its the same thing i seen when i first seen them... that i thought was a very cool way to fix the problem... I think there is no way possible to get him for pat violation on the twin track... I would tell you all what it is but y spoil a new pat coming out...


You obviously do not have a clue as to what an invention is, or what a patent covers. Below is a portion of an earlier post in this thread by me. You could be right about a new cam, but from your earlier posts I stand by my first statement.

If, please notice the if, Elite bank rolled the R&D of the new limb process, then they would be concerned when someone else attempted to use a similar process. Also, you can patent how something looks, so you can not say that anyone can use something just because it is pleasing to them. I am an inventor of 7 patents, two pending, so have been exposed to some of the process. You do not have to copy something exactly to violate a patent, if you do something that is considered an obvious next step for someone skilled in that area, you can still be in violation. You have to change what you do so the new item is unique and inventive, not an minor obvious tweak.


----------



## tuskbuster

popestev said:


> You would assume correct, without a camo finish and markings I don't think the average person even an archer would be able to pick one from another without having to really look at the bows and shoot them. If they were just looking at bows hanging on a wall as they were passing I think most would assume they are the same.


I respectfully disagree. But then the finish, and markings are what set most all bows apart. It is what catches peoples eye. The SR-71 is much different. IMHO.


----------



## Beastmaster

This is somewhat long.....

Okay, I'm going to pull my legal hat onto my head here. I am not a laywer. I am (unfortunately) very familiar with contract law and have testified on behalf of various companies and individuals regarding contracts and agreements that have been signed.

I'm personally curious due to the fact that I'm involved in various contracts (outside of archery) and I want to see the legal paperwork involved and how it plays out from the verbiage of the contracts that were signed.

A few things going on that haven't been mentioned should be really pointed out.

1) I noticed that there is a need for expedited discovery. This is good and it's bad. For who it's good and bad is still up in the air. IMHO, it's really bad for Elite. Since they are a bigger company, they asked for a discovery process that binds them, and that forces them to bring out more stuff than Kevin and Kate would normally be held to.

2) Whether Kate signed the agreement to dissolve the partnership between Stingray and Elite may be a moot point. If Kevin is the responsible party of Stingray, he (as the RP), can legally attempt to terminate an agreement between the corporation he is the RP for and another company. Kate doesn't have to sign the termination, but she may have to legally be required to sign contracts that enter Stingray into an agreement.

The only way to tell if Kevin is the RP or not is to find the incorporation paperwork and any subsequent filings for Stingray. I'm not *that* interested in it, so if someone else is really curious, they can go dig for it. But, in many states, only the RP is needed to enact on behalf of the entire company.

3) The stipulation for the August 4th date is really something that can be attributed to an arbitration attempt. 

This is why the expedited discovery was requested. 

Now, why was this August 4th meeting proposed?

Well, there's a multitude of reasons. The most obvious are the fact that both Elite and Strother have to get stuff out for the 2010 sales season. If they don't, both companies do not have a snowball's chance in hades of having a successful sales season.

Other reasons include:

- Revealing more than each company wants to in a public record. None of this can be redacted, so design features and other stuff will be revealed in glaringly huge detail in various court proceedings, drawings, documentation, and such. 

If you were Kevin or Pete, there's no way you really want this stuff to be disseminated by your competition. I can bet your bottom dollar that PSE, Hoyt, Bowtech, Martin, and other archery companies are drooling over these documents like flies on stink. And they are hoping to see lots more.

- Reputation. Both companies have taken a hit on their reputation. Frankly, I love how Elite bows shoot. I also love Kevin's designs, and thinks that his Patriot VFT design was one of the better ones out there.

Now - there's no way I'm ever going to buy an Elite or Strother bow. They have both lost me as a customer just because they can't keep their dirty laundry out of the public eye. I know there's a lot of garbage going on between companies in the background, but that's exactly where it stays....in the background. 

For those of you who bring up Matthews vs. PSE - there's a difference. Taking a cue from Jung's theory of the collective unconscious, a similar design can be concocted by two different people on the same planet in relatively similar timeframes. Whoever puts it out on paper and patents it wins. This is different from one guy jumping ship to another company. So - no PSE/Matthews comparisons here. It's not apples to apples.

4) If this continues into a protracted legal argument, I predict Amicus Curiae letters going out for both parties, but really a lot of them are going to go against Elite. Here's why.

a) Elite claims that their designs are being intruded into. Limb curvatures, riser brace heights, etc. Well, anyone else who has the same or similar curvatures, brace heights, and whatnot can take that same claim and use it against Elite. 

What would it hurt Hoyt, or Bowtech, or whoever to file an Amicus Curiae letters in favor of Kevin, so that they can attempt to eliminate one of their competitors? Gee - an hour's worth of lawyer time (minimal, since these big companies have lawyers on retainer that would spit one out in a heartbeat) and a small filing fee? Cheap.

b) There are a lot of Kevin fans. If this goes to court, anyone here on AT or other forums can file an Amicus brief. That, ironically, has a huge impact on juries and judges. Can you imagine that every Strother or Elite fanboi out there filing an Amicus brief, and that the judge and staff have to pore over every single one of them? I've seen it before for lesser things.

There's more whirling around in my head, but I predict that there will be some sort of settlement done on August 4th. If not...both companies may be in the hurt until 2012...if they last that long.

-Steve


----------



## Rambu

NCTribute said:


> You obviously do not have a clue as to what an invention is, or what a patent covers. Below is a portion of an earlier post in this thread by me. You could be right about a new cam, but from your earlier posts I stand by my first statement.
> 
> If, please notice the if, Elite bank rolled the R&D of the new limb process, then they would be concerned when someone else attempted to use a similar process. Also, you can patent how something looks, so you can not say that anyone can use something just because it is pleasing to them. I am an inventor of 7 patents, two pending, so have been exposed to some of the process. You do not have to copy something exactly to violate a patent, if you do something that is considered an obvious next step for someone skilled in that area, you can still be in violation. You have to change what you do so the new item is unique and inventive, not an minor obvious tweak.


I have been working with dif pats for the past 5 years(fishing 3 and one in process in hunting now)... I know exactly what is covered.. And for the what the original pat is filed as it will not cover the new strother cam... the strother cam is a whole new kind of cam..... it has two tracks but if you read the original pat file and start looking at the new cams you will see where something is way diff....... WAY dif.... And no its not that its modular...


as for the limbs.... Kevin said the limbs materials and process are new... as for the claim they were produced on Elites time, Hog wash... kevin was allowed to work on things in his free time... Unless elite has the process at there shop and can prove they ordered the materials needed to make them its going to be really hard to say that it belongs to them

in the end i see SA making bows.... Elite making bows but hurting bad from the bad press that will come of this.... SA will just be dealt a delay at the most.....


----------



## popestev

Aggieland said:


> The average person that knows nothing about archery prob could not tell the defference between the Monster and X-force without camo. Heck the only bow that really looks totally different than others on the market is Hoyt. Due to the pimp risers they use.. +1 for them...


If you notice I included archer in there. not all people who enjoy archery are glued to this web site like we are.


----------



## HoytFlinger

The archery business is like a damn soap opera. All this court **** is brought about from fright. I, for one, believe KS is the best designer in the business and everyone (bow companies) else is damn scared of what that man could come up with. You will see someone slap a lawsuit on him every time he comes out with something. Bowtech would be nothing without him and neither would Elite. I say let the guy do his thing or maybe that won't work because someone might be afraid they won't be able to run with him and slap another case on him like a scared little lost puppy. That's my .02


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

MitchFolsom said:


> Yall keep on screwing around with Richard. He has done nothing, and gets drug into another fight that he has no part of.
> 
> There are some hateful people on here that think they know everything. Some of yall need to open up your law practice, some need to open your own bow company, and some just need to keep their mouth shut, because you make yourself look foolish. And some are like me, I'll let the courts and the USPTO figure things out.
> 
> Where do you catagory to do fit in???


I agree. Richard's name should not be mentioned. He has no fight in this, so please respect that this issue is between Elite Outdoors (Pete) & Strother Archery (Kevin)......


----------



## steadyhand

MitchFolsom said:


> Yall keep on screwing around with Richard. He has done nothing, and gets drug into another fight that he has no part of.
> 
> There are some hateful people on here that think they know everything. Some of yall need to open up your law practice, some need to open your own bow company, and some just need to keep their mouth shut, because you make yourself look foolish. And some are like me, I'll let the courts and the USPTO figure things out.
> 
> Where do you catagory to do fit in???


Maybe some folks keep on screwing around with Richard; however, from your incessant protection of him, I'd say you could be accused of screwing around with Richard, if you know what I mean....

"And some are like me...." Don't kid yourself. You are on AT posting in Richard's defense like a madman, so you haven't left things alone for the courts to decide at all.

I'd like to know why Richard claims to be the originator of the twin track, yet so does Kevin?? Pearson, New Breed, Strothers, and Elite all sell them, so who's got rights and who doesn't?

My skin in the game is when I buy a twin track (let's just say, Pearson) and pay top dollar only to find it loose value like a sinking ship when the designer resigns and starts a new company with the same design. It's sort of like buying a Ferrari only to find out the designers are starting their own company or two or three, then suddenly what you've bought isn't so special any more. Just chaps my you know what.


----------



## steadyhand

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I agree. Richard's name should not be mentioned. He has no fight in this, so please respect that this issue is between Elite Outdoors (Pete) & Strother Archery (Kevin)......


I disagree and this is why:

Richard also claims to be the originator of the twin track binary cam.

I bought (for top dollar) a Pearson w/r2b2 cams thinking it was unique and valuable. Then I find out Elite sells the same bow, essentially. Then I find out New Breed is starting with the same cam system (and very nearly the same bow). Then I find out Strothers is selling the same system.

It gets very very old having these bow design "GODS" jerking things around. Had I known the value of my Pearson r2b2 would plummet because these bow GODS have ants in their pants I wouldn't have purchased it.

Now if either Richard or Kevin would like to front me the money I lost in their selfish musical chairs (musical companies), say $450ish in lost value, then I'd shut my mouth and leave them to their indecisiveness.


----------



## Aggieland

HoytFlinger said:


> The archery business is like a damn soap opera. All this court **** is brought about from fright. I, for one, believe KS is the best designer in the business and everyone (bow companies) else is damn scared of what that man could come up with. You will see someone slap a lawsuit on him every time he comes out with something. Bowtech would be nothing without him and neither would Elite. I say let the guy do his thing or maybe that won't work because someone might be afraid they won't be able to run with him and slap another case on him like a scared little lost puppy. That's my .02


Now thats something I can agree with!!! :cheers:


----------



## gkonduris

Beastmaster said:


> This is somewhat long.....
> 
> Okay, I'm going to pull my legal hat onto my head here. I am not a laywer. I am (unfortunately) very familiar with contract law and have testified on behalf of various companies and individuals regarding contracts and agreements that have been signed.
> 
> I'm personally curious due to the fact that I'm involved in various contracts (outside of archery) and I want to see the legal paperwork involved and how it plays out from the verbiage of the contracts that were signed.
> 
> A few things going on that haven't been mentioned should be really pointed out.
> 
> 1) I noticed that there is a need for expedited discovery. This is good and it's bad. For who it's good and bad is still up in the air. IMHO, it's really bad for Elite. Since they are a bigger company, they asked for a discovery process that binds them, and that forces them to bring out more stuff than Kevin and Kate would normally be held to.
> 
> 2) Whether Kate signed the agreement to dissolve the partnership between Stingray and Elite may be a moot point. If Kevin is the responsible party of Stingray, he (as the RP), can legally attempt to terminate an agreement between the corporation he is the RP for and another company. Kate doesn't have to sign the termination, but she may have to legally be required to sign contracts that enter Stingray into an agreement.
> 
> The only way to tell if Kevin is the RP or not is to find the incorporation paperwork and any subsequent filings for Stingray. I'm not *that* interested in it, so if someone else is really curious, they can go dig for it. But, in many states, only the RP is needed to enact on behalf of the entire company.
> 
> 3) The stipulation for the August 4th date is really something that can be attributed to an arbitration attempt.
> 
> This is why the expedited discovery was requested.
> 
> Now, why was this August 4th meeting proposed?
> 
> Well, there's a multitude of reasons. The most obvious are the fact that both Elite and Strother have to get stuff out for the 2010 sales season. If they don't, both companies do not have a snowball's chance in hades of having a successful sales season.
> 
> Other reasons include:
> 
> - Revealing more than each company wants to in a public record. None of this can be redacted, so design features and other stuff will be revealed in glaringly huge detail in various court proceedings, drawings, documentation, and such.
> 
> If you were Kevin or Pete, there's no way you really want this stuff to be disseminated by your competition. I can bet your bottom dollar that PSE, Hoyt, Bowtech, Martin, and other archery companies are drooling over these documents like flies on stink. And they are hoping to see lots more.
> 
> - Reputation. Both companies have taken a hit on their reputation. Frankly, I love how Elite bows shoot. I also love Kevin's designs, and thinks that his Patriot VFT design was one of the better ones out there.
> 
> Now - there's no way I'm ever going to buy an Elite or Strother bow. They have both lost me as a customer just because they can't keep their dirty laundry out of the public eye. I know there's a lot of garbage going on between companies in the background, but that's exactly where it stays....in the background.
> 
> For those of you who bring up Matthews vs. PSE - there's a difference. Taking a cue from Jung's theory of the collective unconscious, a similar design can be concocted by two different people on the same planet in relatively similar timeframes. Whoever puts it out on paper and patents it wins. This is different from one guy jumping ship to another company. So - no PSE/Matthews comparisons here. It's not apples to apples.
> 
> 4) If this continues into a protracted legal argument, I predict Amicus Curiae letters going out for both parties, but really a lot of them are going to go against Elite. Here's why.
> 
> a) Elite claims that their designs are being intruded into. Limb curvatures, riser brace heights, etc. Well, anyone else who has the same or similar curvatures, brace heights, and whatnot can take that same claim and use it against Elite.
> 
> What would it hurt Hoyt, or Bowtech, or whoever to file an Amicus Curiae letters in favor of Kevin, so that they can attempt to eliminate one of their competitors? Gee - an hour's worth of lawyer time (minimal, since these big companies have lawyers on retainer that would spit one out in a heartbeat) and a small filing fee? Cheap.
> 
> b) There are a lot of Kevin fans. If this goes to court, anyone here on AT or other forums can file an Amicus brief. That, ironically, has a huge impact on juries and judges. Can you imagine that every Strother or Elite fanboi out there filing an Amicus brief, and that the judge and staff have to pore over every single one of them? I've seen it before for lesser things.
> 
> There's more whirling around in my head, but I predict that there will be some sort of settlement done on August 4th. If not...both companies may be in the hurt until 2012...if they last that long.
> 
> -Steve


Steve...............Great review and assessment but I will respectfully disagree about the dirt laundry comment. The one who filed the lawsuit was Elite and AT decided to post the docket. I believe that's where it started, before that it was just the fan boys picking sides. Prior to the lawsuit both companies where very social and respective towards each other.


----------



## JUMPMAN

Beastmaster said:


> This is somewhat long.....
> 
> Okay, I'm going to pull my legal hat onto my head here. I am not a laywer. I am (unfortunately) very familiar with contract law and have testified on behalf of various companies and individuals regarding contracts and agreements that have been signed.
> 
> I'm personally curious due to the fact that I'm involved in various contracts (outside of archery) and I want to see the legal paperwork involved and how it plays out from the verbiage of the contracts that were signed.
> 
> A few things going on that haven't been mentioned should be really pointed out.
> 
> 1) I noticed that there is a need for expedited discovery. This is good and it's bad. For who it's good and bad is still up in the air. IMHO, it's really bad for Elite. Since they are a bigger company, they asked for a discovery process that binds them, and that forces them to bring out more stuff than Kevin and Kate would normally be held to.
> 
> 2) Whether Kate signed the agreement to dissolve the partnership between Stingray and Elite may be a moot point. If Kevin is the responsible party of Stingray, he (as the RP), can legally attempt to terminate an agreement between the corporation he is the RP for and another company. Kate doesn't have to sign the termination, but she may have to legally be required to sign contracts that enter Stingray into an agreement.
> 
> The only way to tell if Kevin is the RP or not is to find the incorporation paperwork and any subsequent filings for Stingray. I'm not *that* interested in it, so if someone else is really curious, they can go dig for it. But, in many states, only the RP is needed to enact on behalf of the entire company.
> 
> 3) The stipulation for the August 4th date is really something that can be attributed to an arbitration attempt.
> 
> This is why the expedited discovery was requested.
> 
> Now, why was this August 4th meeting proposed?
> 
> Well, there's a multitude of reasons. The most obvious are the fact that both Elite and Strother have to get stuff out for the 2010 sales season. If they don't, both companies do not have a snowball's chance in hades of having a successful sales season.
> 
> Other reasons include:
> 
> - Revealing more than each company wants to in a public record. None of this can be redacted, so design features and other stuff will be revealed in glaringly huge detail in various court proceedings, drawings, documentation, and such.
> 
> If you were Kevin or Pete, there's no way you really want this stuff to be disseminated by your competition. I can bet your bottom dollar that PSE, Hoyt, Bowtech, Martin, and other archery companies are drooling over these documents like flies on stink. And they are hoping to see lots more.
> 
> - Reputation. Both companies have taken a hit on their reputation. Frankly, I love how Elite bows shoot. I also love Kevin's designs, and thinks that his Patriot VFT design was one of the better ones out there.
> 
> Now - there's no way I'm ever going to buy an Elite or Strother bow. They have both lost me as a customer just because they can't keep their dirty laundry out of the public eye. I know there's a lot of garbage going on between companies in the background, but that's exactly where it stays....in the background.
> 
> For those of you who bring up Matthews vs. PSE - there's a difference. Taking a cue from Jung's theory of the collective unconscious, a similar design can be concocted by two different people on the same planet in relatively similar timeframes. Whoever puts it out on paper and patents it wins. This is different from one guy jumping ship to another company. So - no PSE/Matthews comparisons here. It's not apples to apples.
> 
> 4) If this continues into a protracted legal argument, I predict Amicus Curiae letters going out for both parties, but really a lot of them are going to go against Elite. Here's why.
> 
> a) Elite claims that their designs are being intruded into. Limb curvatures, riser brace heights, etc. Well, anyone else who has the same or similar curvatures, brace heights, and whatnot can take that same claim and use it against Elite.
> 
> What would it hurt Hoyt, or Bowtech, or whoever to file an Amicus Curiae letters in favor of Kevin, so that they can attempt to eliminate one of their competitors? Gee - an hour's worth of lawyer time (minimal, since these big companies have lawyers on retainer that would spit one out in a heartbeat) and a small filing fee? Cheap.
> 
> b) There are a lot of Kevin fans. If this goes to court, anyone here on AT or other forums can file an Amicus brief. That, ironically, has a huge impact on juries and judges. Can you imagine that every Strother or Elite fanboi out there filing an Amicus brief, and that the judge and staff have to pore over every single one of them? I've seen it before for lesser things.
> 
> There's more whirling around in my head, but I predict that there will be some sort of settlement done on August 4th. If not...both companies may be in the hurt until 2012...if they last that long.
> 
> -Steve


What a great post Steve. Thank you!!!


----------



## Aggieland

All this is going down on Aug 4th correct?


----------



## Beastmaster

Aggieland said:


> All this is going down on Aug 4th correct?


If the filings are correct, yes - the discussions will be occurring on August 4th. In Chicago, if I understand things.

What I do find interesting is that there is a distinct lack of arbitration wording in *any* of the documentation. So this assessment filing is essentially forcing an arbitration discussion before any trial is to occur.

-Steve


----------



## Aggieland

Testing the waters so to speak? or just getting the facts straight..?


----------



## Beastmaster

Aggieland said:


> Testing the waters so to speak? or just getting the facts straight..?


I think it's to settle things.

As I've mentioned in a posting above, there's a multitude of reasons why neither company can afford to drag this out.

I'll play out a theoretical scenario if they don't settle out things on August 4th.

***This is a Theoretical assessment. This is NOT fact, merely a possible path of the future***

Let's say both parties show up on August 4th, and nothing gets settled.

Strother sets up a countersuit. It effectively puts a stop to Elite's 2010 line. And - to boot, the filing is done either in Nevada District Court, Washington State District Court, or Michigan District Court.

Then, the two parties have to argue in different district courts to prove where jurisdiction has to be.

Then, let's say Strother adds fuel to the fire. He puts up a cease and desist to force Elite to stop selling their current line. Elite is forced to halt sales. (This is questionable, but possible - I doubt this could occur, but I could be wrong).

This, in effect, puts both Strother and Elite into a limbo state for at least 2 years. 

***End Theoretical possibility***

Getting back to reality...

All the legal wrangling will hurt Elite the most. Companies in any industry segment have to innovate or die. Lose innovation, and you get put into the annals of Archeryhistory.com rather than being a thriving company.

Pete knows this. Frankly, paying Kevin 10k/month and 2 bucks a bow is cheap if you look at the cost of patents and other stuff from other companies.

If I were in Pete's shoes and I lost Kevin, I'd be dumping bricks into my pants wondering how I could stay in front.

Another prediction, this one is rather realistic, knowing human nature and having been involved in negotiating huge multimillion dollar deals in the high tech industry (during the dot com boom).

On August 4th - both parties come to the table. 

Kevin names his demands. Pete counters.

The end result - Elite ends up 'buying' Strothers Archery or their designs, and ends up selling the whole line that Kevin produced. Elite will also have to buy out or integrate the third party supply chain that Kevin contracted with for the new line of bows.

Elite ends up with new bows for 2010. Kevin gets his designs sold. And he's locked in with Elite for a short period of time and then gets outright released with no encumbrances in the future.

Will we hear all these details? Probably not. But I do predict that Elite will end up selling the new line as part of their 2010 catalog.

-Steve

(Please note - this is a prediction from looking at things from the outside in at a 50,000 foot view. It's kind of fun trying to G2 [military term] how two companies will do things, but human nature is still human nature, and somewhat predictable.)


----------



## JUMPMAN

Beastmaster said:


> I think it's to settle things.
> 
> As I've mentioned in a posting above, there's a multitude of reasons why neither company can afford to drag this out.
> 
> I'll play out a theoretical scenario if they don't settle out things on August 4th.
> 
> ***This is a Theoretical assessment. This is NOT fact, merely a possible path of the future***
> 
> Let's say both parties show up on August 4th, and nothing gets settled.
> 
> Strother sets up a countersuit. It effectively puts a stop to Elite's 2010 line. And - to boot, the filing is done either in Nevada District Court, Washington State District Court, or Michigan District Court.
> 
> Then, the two parties have to argue in different district courts to prove where jurisdiction has to be.
> 
> Then, let's say Strother adds fuel to the fire. He puts up a cease and desist to force Elite to stop selling their current line. Elite is forced to halt sales. (This is questionable, but possible - I doubt this could occur, but I could be wrong).
> 
> This, in effect, puts both Strother and Elite into a limbo state for at least 2 years.
> 
> ***End Theoretical possibility***
> 
> Getting back to reality...
> 
> All the legal wrangling will hurt Elite the most. Companies in any industry segment have to innovate or die. Lose innovation, and you get put into the annals of Archeryhistory.com rather than being a thriving company.
> 
> Pete knows this. Frankly, paying Kevin 10k/month and 2 bucks a bow is cheap if you look at the cost of patents and other stuff from other companies.
> 
> If I were in Pete's shoes and I lost Kevin, I'd be dumping bricks into my pants wondering how I could stay in front.
> 
> Another prediction, this one is rather realistic, knowing human nature and having been involved in negotiating huge multimillion dollar deals in the high tech industry (during the dot com boom).
> 
> On August 4th - both parties come to the table.
> 
> Kevin names his demands. Pete counters.
> 
> The end result - Elite ends up 'buying' Strothers Archery or their designs, and ends up selling the whole line that Kevin produced. Elite will also have to buy out or integrate the third party supply chain that Kevin contracted with for the new line of bows.
> 
> Elite ends up with new bows for 2010. Kevin gets his designs sold. And he's locked in with Elite for a short period of time and then gets outright released with no encumbrances in the future.
> 
> Will we hear all these details? Probably not. But I do predict that Elite will end up selling the new line as part of their 2010 catalog.
> 
> -Steve
> 
> (Please note - this is a prediction from looking at things from the outside in at a 50,000 foot view. It's kind of fun trying to G2 [military term] how two companies will do things, but human nature is still human nature, and somewhat predictable.)


Wow Steve...again a exceptional post....

I have legal proceedings and am looking for a lawyer....:zip:


----------



## Snowking

I do not think Strothers archery should have tried to come out with bows this year yet. As much as he gets sued he should of showed the bows to elite and worked out any issues before he puts the line up out. When this stuff gets rushed out sometimes the Patent stuff is not looked into enough.


----------



## tuskbuster

Is the assumption here is that Kevin is acting alone, and that the deep pockets, and legal prowess are with Elite? Interesting. I would expect KS to know at least a couple patent atty's. I don't see the sale of Strother Archery to Elite in the future. But maybe I need to clean my chrystal ball.


----------



## gkonduris

Beastmaster said:


> I think it's to settle things.
> 
> As I've mentioned in a posting above, there's a multitude of reasons why neither company can afford to drag this out.
> 
> I'll play out a theoretical scenario if they don't settle out things on August 4th.
> 
> ***This is a Theoretical assessment. This is NOT fact, merely a possible path of the future***
> 
> Let's say both parties show up on August 4th, and nothing gets settled.
> 
> Strother sets up a countersuit. It effectively puts a stop to Elite's 2010 line. And - to boot, the filing is done either in Nevada District Court, Washington State District Court, or Michigan District Court.
> 
> Then, the two parties have to argue in different district courts to prove where jurisdiction has to be.
> 
> Then, let's say Strother adds fuel to the fire. He puts up a cease and desist to force Elite to stop selling their current line. Elite is forced to halt sales. (This is questionable, but possible - I doubt this could occur, but I could be wrong).
> 
> This, in effect, puts both Strother and Elite into a limbo state for at least 2 years.
> 
> ***End Theoretical possibility***
> 
> Getting back to reality...
> 
> All the legal wrangling will hurt Elite the most. Companies in any industry segment have to innovate or die. Lose innovation, and you get put into the annals of Archeryhistory.com rather than being a thriving company.
> 
> Pete knows this. Frankly, paying Kevin 10k/month and 2 bucks a bow is cheap if you look at the cost of patents and other stuff from other companies.
> 
> If I were in Pete's shoes and I lost Kevin, I'd be dumping bricks into my pants wondering how I could stay in front.
> 
> Another prediction, this one is rather realistic, knowing human nature and having been involved in negotiating huge multimillion dollar deals in the high tech industry (during the dot com boom).
> 
> On August 4th - both parties come to the table.
> 
> Kevin names his demands. Pete counters.
> 
> The end result - Elite ends up 'buying' Strothers Archery or their designs, and ends up selling the whole line that Kevin produced. Elite will also have to buy out or integrate the third party supply chain that Kevin contracted with for the new line of bows.
> 
> Elite ends up with new bows for 2010. Kevin gets his designs sold. And he's locked in with Elite for a short period of time and then gets outright released with no encumbrances in the future.
> 
> Will we hear all these details? Probably not. But I do predict that Elite will end up selling the new line as part of their 2010 catalog.
> 
> -Steve
> 
> (Please note - this is a prediction from looking at things from the outside in at a 50,000 foot view. It's kind of fun trying to G2 [military term] how two companies will do things, but human nature is still human nature, and somewhat predictable.)


Great stuff here! We're all listening!


----------



## RNT

Beastmaster said:


> If the filings are correct, yes - the discussions will be occurring on August 4th. In Chicago, if I understand things.
> 
> What I do find interesting is that there is a distinct lack of arbitration wording in *any* of the documentation. So this assessment filing is essentially forcing an arbitration discussion before any trial is to occur.
> 
> -Steve


Is this some form of summary judgement?????


----------



## a1shooter

*Beastmaster*

Beastmaster. Your posts are very interesting. Enjoyed reading them. 
Thanks!


----------



## jjbuilder

tuskbuster said:


> Is the assumption here is that Kevin is acting alone, and that the deep pockets, and legal prowess are with Elite? Interesting. I would expect KS to know at least a couple patent atty's. I don't see the sale of Strother Archery to Elite in the future. But maybe I need to clean my chrystal ball.



I agree alot of people are assuming that this is Elite against Kevin and Kate. I am sure they are not alone in this. SA has investors involved, for all we know they may have the deeper pockets here.

I just hope it all get settled and we get some good bows to shoot out of this.


----------



## jjbuilder

a1shooter said:


> Beastmaster. Your posts are very interesting. Enjoyed reading them.
> Thanks!


They are very interesting! I have testified a few times ( not by choice ) also with contract disputes ( contractor / construction ) but Beastmaster is way better versed in this stuff than I will ever be. Do me a favor and PM me your real name so I make sure not to mess with you......lol. Great posts!


----------



## MitchFolsom

steadyhand said:


> Maybe some folks keep on screwing around with Richard; however, from your incessant protection of him, I'd say you could be accused of screwing around with Richard, if you know what I mean....
> 
> "And some are like me...." Don't kid yourself. You are on AT posting in Richard's defense like a madman, so you haven't left things alone for the courts to decide at all.
> 
> I'd like to know why Richard claims to be the originator of the twin track, yet so does Kevin?? Pearson, New Breed, Strothers, and Elite all sell them, so who's got rights and who doesn't?
> 
> My skin in the game is when I buy a twin track (let's just say, Pearson) and pay top dollar only to find it loose value like a sinking ship when the designer resigns and starts a new company with the same design. It's sort of like buying a Ferrari only to find out the designers are starting their own company or two or three, then suddenly what you've bought isn't so special any more. Just chaps my you know what.


News flash: I don't care how bad your feelings are hurt.

I would tell you what to do with your post and what to do with it but that would not make me a very nice person. On second thought I'm not a very nice person. So guess what you can now do???? That's right.


----------



## Beastmaster

gkonduris said:


> Great stuff here! We're all listening!


Well, we all have to look at this from a realistic point of view. Fanbois tend to cloud things and to get a good view - we have to step away from all the garbage and work off of what's been published and what we know of human nature. Once we do that, we can come up with a reasonable analysis of what could possibly happen.

Disclaimer - this is total conjecture based upon what's available in public record. 

People can either be vengeful and freeze stuff to where nothing happens, or people negotiate and move on. I'm thinking that people are going to negotiate and move on.

Why? Here's the realistic question out of all of this.

Who has the most to lose?

Kevin and Kate realistically have the least to lose. 

I'd hazard a guess (based upon their address mentioned in the various filings and how much the average home prices are in that area) that their home is free and clear and that they have other residuals that they basically live on. This whole thing is very possibly funny money to them. Bluntly put - the amount of their consulting contract that Kevin received from January to April of this year would have paid off the amount shown as the sale price of their house.

(Please note - the abovementioned item is based upon public record. Haters of this can go ask to have the laws changed. It takes a minimal amount of math skills to figure out how they survive....)

Elite, on the other hand, have a huge amount to lose. The possibility of losing money, employment for their workers and supply chain, and others really has an impact. 

Now, if you were in Pete's shoes, and you have your design cash cow moving on to something else, and you have people dependent on what you do from here on out, wouldn't you be scared?

So, this is a knee jerk reaction. Say in public that everything is fine. In the back, start figuring out how to survive.

In the end, the only way Pete and his people at Elite could figure out to survive was to rein in Kevin.

Now, I'm not saying Kevin and his crew have a nut royal flush in their hands either (yeah, I play poker too...) But they do have to come in the middle somehow.

Kevin is an idea guy. I know the type - my brother has the same mindset. I worked with guys like that during my high tech days. They dream up stuff we all drool over, and guys like Elite sells the stuff we drool over. It's like the goose the lays the golden eggs - you lose the goose, you freak.

Kevin wants the freedom to design. Contracts like what he had with Elite (after all the buyouts and other legal folderol) encumber him. 

So - we find the balance. 

Elite needs products. Again - innovate or die. 

Kevin wants freedom.

Oh. Remember that discovery where all stuff gets presented on August 4th? Wanna bet that all the stuff gets handed from Kevin to Pete at that point? Kevin has it in hand. It's a visible, physical teaser that you can get your hands around. 

Take the neatest, greatest design now, and pay me for it. If not, too bad - you can't have it until someone else innovates the same thing (Jung's theory of the collective unconscious again....it's proven itself time after time again). And if someone else other than Elite innovates it, Elite loses.

Nice chip to bargain with, huh?

So - Elite sells Kevin's stuff. Kevin gets an outright release after a short period and more cash from both parties that all goes to the lawyers.

All done, everyone is happy.

Again, this is all total conjecture. But I've seen and been involved with enough of these negotiations to have a pretty good idea on how it may work out.

There is, of course, the scorched earth scenario. Both parties will get so pissed off with each other that they burn each other. This is a possibility, but unlikely. There's too much at stake. 

-Steve


----------



## NCTribute

wideerhunt said:


> I have been working with dif pats for the past 5 years(fishing 3 and one in process in hunting now)... I know exactly what is covered.. And for the what the original pat is filed as it will not cover the new strother cam... the strother cam is a whole new kind of cam..... it has two tracks but if you read the original pat file and start looking at the new cams you will see where something is way diff....... WAY dif.... And no its not that its modular...
> 
> 
> as for the limbs.... Kevin said the limbs materials and process are new... as for the claim they were produced on Elites time, Hog wash... kevin was allowed to work on things in his free time... Unless elite has the process at there shop and can prove they ordered the materials needed to make them its going to be really hard to say that it belongs to them
> 
> in the end i see SA making bows.... Elite making bows but hurting bad from the bad press that will come of this.... SA will just be dealt a delay at the most.....


Has absolutely nothing to do with having the process and ordering materials. It all boils down to their contractual agreement. Where do you come up with this stuff about having the process and ordering materials? You can own the rights to something with just a hand sketch on a napkin and filing the paperwork.


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

reylamb said:


> I should know Dennis' last name, but alas.........Lewis maybe?????


THAT'S HIS NAME! Sorry that this has become what it is... Fantastic cam system!!!


----------



## Beastmaster

RNT said:


> Is this some form of summary judgement?????


Not really. In the Stipulation document dated July 29, 2009, both parties agree to a settlement meeting.

All this other stuff was leading up to it.

And, here's why I feel some sort of thing will occur where Elite will take over where Kevin left off.

Why would Elite ask Kevin to remove all stuff off of his blog, have AT remove all stuff regarding the bows, etc? 

They have nothing to sell. Why have all the branding burn in with Kevin's name on it? Take it down, get it to where Elite controls it, pay off or get Kevin under rein, and then rebrand it with Elite's name all over it.

One of the jobs I used to do was sales. The stuff I sold averaged 5-10 million. You get to learn very quickly how human nature becomes. The company I used to work for bought out its competitor - why? The competitor was more innovative than we were. This whole thing is an exact mirror image of that, sans the lawsuit crap.

Either way, this settlement meeting is going to either have Elite with a new bow line for 2010, or it's going to end up in a multi-year lawsuit and counter suits.


----------



## Beastmaster

jjbuilder said:


> I agree alot of people are assuming that this is Elite against Kevin and Kate. I am sure they are not alone in this. SA has investors involved, for all we know they may have the deeper pockets here.
> 
> I just hope it all get settled and we get some good bows to shoot out of this.


Easiest way is to look at the filings in the State of Michigan. Dunno how to do that....Opera and Bolt on a Blackberry isn't too great with Javascript, so I can't view the document filed on 6/4/2009 with the Michgan Department of Energy, Labor, and Economic Growth.

There are 50,000 shares created for this for-profit company.

http://www.dleg.state.mi.us/bcs_corp/results.asp?ID=02473Q&page_name=corp


----------



## steadyhand

MitchFolsom said:


> News flash: I don't care how bad your feelings are hurt.
> 
> I would tell you what to do with your post and what to do with it but that would not make me a very nice person. On second thought I'm not a very nice person. So guess what you can now do???? That's right.


Truth cuts deep, very deep, doesn't it? I didn't say my feeling were hurt and furthermore, I didn't ask you to care. I simply said you have some serious man feelings for Richard and you two must share some tender bond. I think it's sweet, actually. And don't worry, I wouldn't want you two to feel "judged," by me, I'm alright with all forms of relationships.....


----------



## Guest

TAYLOR CO. said:


> THAT'S HIS NAME! Sorry that this has become what it is... Fantastic cam system!!!


Dennis Wilson.


----------



## Beastmaster

a1shooter said:


> Beastmaster. Your posts are very interesting. Enjoyed reading them.
> Thanks!


You're welcome. One of the biggest things that has bugged me totally about this whole thread are people popping up taking one side or another and not really looking at the big picture. Admittedly, there may be some bias one way or another in my postings, but I do try to keep things on a neutral ground.

I find this interesting from an intellectual point of view. I don't shoot their bows, I'm contracted with a different bow company, and so I have no vested interest one way or another. I just find it fascinating to try and predict human nature...

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

jjbuilder said:


> They are very interesting! I have testified a few times ( not by choice ) also with contract disputes ( contractor / construction ) but Beastmaster is way better versed in this stuff than I will ever be. Do me a favor and PM me your real name so I make sure not to mess with you......lol. Great posts!


Thanks!


----------



## MitchFolsom

steadyhand said:


> Truth cuts deep, very deep, doesn't it? I didn't say my feeling were hurt and furthermore, I didn't ask you to care. I simply said you have some serious man feelings for Richard and you two must share some tender bond. I think it's sweet, actually. And don't worry, I wouldn't want you two to feel "judged," by me, I'm alright with all forms of relationships.....


How old are you, again? You are really lame with your insults. Get a life.


----------



## Guest

MitchFolsom said:


> News flash: I don't care how bad your feelings are hurt.
> 
> I would tell you what to do with your post and what to do with it but that would not make me a very nice person. On second thought I'm not a very nice person. So guess what you can now do???? That's right.





steadyhand said:


> Truth cuts deep, very deep, doesn't it? I didn't say my feeling were hurt and furthermore, I didn't ask you to care. I simply said you have some serious man feelings for Richard and you two must share some tender bond. I think it's sweet, actually. And don't worry, I wouldn't want you two to feel "judged," by me, I'm alright with all forms of relationships.....


Lets keep this civil guys.


----------



## MitchFolsom

Jaben620 said:


> Lets keep this civil guys.


You're right. I'm not going to lower myself to his level.


----------



## Shafted

*Question???*

I just wonder if Elite feels they have or are going to get the patent for the two track cam, then why are they only going after Strother Archery? I know that there are a few other companies using this cam also. Why not go after all of them?


----------



## Guest

MitchFolsom said:


> You're right. I'm not going to lower myself to his level.


Please dont. I have to say that hes taking it to far.


----------



## Guest

Beastmaster said:


> Not really. In the Stipulation document dated July 29, 2009, both parties agree to a settlement meeting.
> 
> All this other stuff was leading up to it.
> 
> *And, here's why I feel some sort of thing will occur where Elite will take over where Kevin left off.*
> Why would Elite ask Kevin to remove all stuff off of his blog, have AT remove all stuff regarding the bows, etc?
> 
> *They have nothing to sell. Why have all the branding burn in with Kevin's name on it? Take it down, get it to where Elite controls it, pay off or get Kevin under rein, and then rebrand it with Elite's name all over it.*One of the jobs I used to do was sales. The stuff I sold averaged 5-10 million. You get to learn very quickly how human nature becomes. The company I used to work for bought out its competitor - why? The competitor was more innovative than we were. This whole thing is an exact mirror image of that, sans the lawsuit crap.
> 
> Either way, this settlement meeting is going to either have Elite with a new bow line for 2010, or it's going to end up in a multi-year lawsuit and counter suits.


Theres alot you may not know.


----------



## Beastmaster

tuskbuster said:


> Is the assumption here is that Kevin is acting alone, and that the deep pockets, and legal prowess are with Elite? Interesting. I would expect KS to know at least a couple patent atty's. I don't see the sale of Strother Archery to Elite in the future. But maybe I need to clean my chrystal ball.


Here's where we get into the fun part of law.

Just like Medicine, Legal practices also have specialists. You don't go to an OB/GYN if you have a heart problem, so you don't got to a Patent Attorney for a contract dispute.

I'm sure Kevin is very intimate with various patent attorneys. Contract law -dunno. It seems that he needs a better one.

I, for one, would never have signed something to where I'm encumbered for the level he got himself into. But that's me....

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

Jaben620 said:


> Theres alot you may not know.


And I'm not going to deny that.


----------



## boonerbrad

Beastmaster I get the sense you are betting all your chips that Pete and Elite have nothing desinged and built for 2010. I also get the feeling you somehow think Kevin has some sort of legal ground to counter sue Elite which i also don't buy. With that said i do agree that some sort of agreement can be reached between the two for the 2010 line. I also think based on what we know as fact that the evidence is heavily weighted in Pete's favor from a legal standpoint. The sun will rise tomorrow and archers will still have high quality bows to shoot regardless. Everything else on this thread is nothing but speculation and conjecture. Mine included. But if i was a betting man my money would be on ?????


----------



## MitchFolsom

Shafted said:


> I just wonder if Elite feels they have or are going to get the patent for the two track cam, then why are they only going after Strother Archery? I know that there are a few other companies using this cam also. Why not go after all of them?


Some of the others have a patent pending also.


----------



## Guest

Beastmaster said:


> And I'm not going to deny that.


Heck. None of us really know whats goin on behind the scenes.


----------



## Guest

MitchFolsom said:


> Some of the others have a patent pending also.


I believe there are 3 people claiming to be the inventor and trying to get he patent.

Kevin Strother
Richard Batdorf
Dennis Wilson


----------



## zabby

*you are not right*

#609 Today, 07:59 PM 
TAYLOR CO. 
Registered User Join Date: Jun 2005
Location: Macon, Ga.
Posts: 1,625 

Quote:
Originally Posted by reylamb 
I should know Dennis' last name, but alas.........Lewis maybe????? 

THAT'S HIS NAME! Sorry that this has become what it is... Fantastic cam system!!! 
__________________
SHOOTER OF BOWS/LEVEL II INSTRUCTOR 



"the guy from bowzone is Dennis wilson"


----------



## Shafted

Jaben620 said:


> I believe there are 3 people claiming to be the inventor and trying to get he patent.
> 
> Kevin Strother
> Richard Batdorf
> Dennis Wilson


Doesn't Athens also use this cam. Also I thought that Quest (G5) has this cam on some of there new bows.


----------



## MitchFolsom

Shafted said:


> Doesn't Athens also use this cam. Also I thought that Quest (G5) has this cam on some of there new bows.


Quest gets theirs from Elite. Athens, well no comment on my part.


----------



## Beastmaster

Boonerbrad said:


> Beastmaster I get the sense you are betting all your chips that Pete and Elite have nothing desinged and built for 2010. I also get the feeling you somehow think Kevin has some sort of legal ground to counter sue Elite which i also don't buy. With that said i do agree that some sort of agreement can be reached between the two for the 2010 line. I also think based on what we know as fact that the evidence is heavily weighted in Pete's favor from a legal standpoint. The sun will rise tomorrow and archers will still have high quality bows to shoot regardless. Everything else on this thread is nothing but speculation and conjecture. Mine included. But if i was a betting man my money would be on ?????


Ive seen all sorts of stuff happen legally. 

Remember, our legal system is based upon who can argue the best. It's not who's right or wrong, it's who can present their side better and convince people better. There are basis on which you can present your argument on, but ultimately, whoever argues better wins.

With regards to whether Pete and Elite have nothing. I'd say I'm 70% sure. Why?

The whole actions of Elite are a sign of a desperate company. Why would they do a cease and desist all over the place, do an quick discovery, and then go through all this legal folderol if they then ask for what essentially is an arbitration meeting?

If I had stuff in the can (movie term here) where I have nothing to fear for 2010, I'd say to Kevin "Have a nice day" and then go out and beat the crap out of his new company that has little to no sales chain and nothing but a reputation to work off of. 

Bluntly put - Working off of a fan base doesn't pay the bills, not in this society. Not to demean Kevin and Kate here, but if they had such a large fan base, Kevin and Kate would likely still own Elite all to themselves.

Again, this is me looking at things from a 30 to 50 thousand foot level. I'm seeing and observing generalities here. 

With regards to counter sue. Anyone can sue anyone for anything. That's the whole truth and nothing but. If I don't like someone's body odor, even if they have a medical reason for it, I could sue them. It's the raw reality of our litigious society today.

Again, my money is on Elite selling the bows Kevin designed, and Kevin getting his freedom.

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

*Anyone in Michigan that knows this address?*

Does this exist? Google Maps says it doesn't.

245 Campbell Road
Sandusky, MI 48471

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## steadyhand

MitchFolsom said:


> Some of the others have a patent pending also.


My Pearson Z-bow has this cam system on it. Too bad when the designer left, the bow instantly became not worth a dime (can't give these Pearson bows away) and somewhat of a laughing stock.

Sure wish I'd have known the game of 'musical companies' was afoot....

What happens to the customers that purchase expensive bows only to have the company (say Pearson or Elite) loose the designer overnight? 

Well, of course, the bow's value nose dives (on a number of levels, not just price).

Have Kevin or Richard ever thought of the customer?

Are they willing to somehow make good for folks who JUST purchased one of their designs, or are we supposed to pony up another $800 or so to buy the NB or Strothers, because these gods of bow design can't stay put?

Perhaps Mitch this doesn't affect you, because you're not charged retail (if you pay anything at all) for the new brand of bow, no? So maybe you wouldn't have a clue what it's like to be swindled like this.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Beastmaster said:


> Not really. In the Stipulation document dated July 29, 2009, both parties agree to a settlement meeting.
> 
> All this other stuff was leading up to it.
> 
> And, here's why I feel some sort of thing will occur where Elite will take over where Kevin left off.
> 
> Why would Elite ask Kevin to remove all stuff off of his blog, have AT remove all stuff regarding the bows, etc?
> 
> They have nothing to sell. Why have all the branding burn in with Kevin's name on it? Take it down, get it to where Elite controls it, pay off or get Kevin under rein, and then rebrand it with Elite's name all over it.
> 
> One of the jobs I used to do was sales. The stuff I sold averaged 5-10 million. You get to learn very quickly how human nature becomes. The company I used to work for bought out its competitor - why? The competitor was more innovative than we were. This whole thing is an exact mirror image of that, sans the lawsuit crap.
> 
> Either way, this settlement meeting is going to either have Elite with a new bow line for 2010, or it's going to end up in a multi-year lawsuit and counter suits.



First off Beastmaster...great reading from your posts. Are you suggesting that Elite may get Kevin's designed bows from 09/10 and sell them as Elite models??? It seems from the several pages of reading here that if that does indeed happen that several have soured from this and I wonder just how many people would purchase those bows if they were not sold as Strother Archery models? Just a guess on my part but that seems to be what you are saying. Yes??

TEXAS


----------



## MitchFolsom

steadyhand said:


> My Pearson Z-bow has this cam system on it. Too bad when the designer left, the bow instantly became not worth a dime (can't give these Pearson bows away) and somewhat of a laughing stock.
> 
> Sure wish I'd have known the game of 'musical companies' was afoot....
> 
> What happens to the customers that purchase expensive bows only to have the company (say Pearson or Elite) loose the designer overnight?
> 
> Well, of course, the bow's value nose dives (on a number of levels, not just price).
> 
> Have Kevin or Richard ever thought of the customer?
> 
> Are they willing to somehow make good for folks who JUST purchased one of their designs, or are we supposed to pony up another $800 or so to buy the NB or Strothers, because these gods of bow design can't stay put?
> 
> Perhaps Mitch this doesn't affect you, because you're not charged retail (if you pay anything at all) for the new brand of bow, no? So maybe you wouldn't have a clue what it's like to be swindled like this.


Pearson was free. NBA was full retail. Free is not always what it's cracked up to be.


----------



## a1shooter

Beastmaster said:


> Does this exist? Google Maps says it doesn't.
> 
> 245 Campbell Road
> Sandusky, MI 48471
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


I don't see a Campbell Rd. 
1-199 Campbell Rd comes as a location on S. Stoutenburg Rd. Not a residential area.


----------



## steadyhand

MitchFolsom said:


> Pearson was free. NBA was full retail. Free is not always what it's cracked up to be.


Clearly, mine wasn't free.

I have a point.

I'll stipulate Kevin and Richard are awesome bow designers. I paid full retail for one of these twin-track bows and did so for good reason, of course.

HOWEVER, my point is I wouldn't have sunk $800 into this bow, in addition to the matching $350 worth of custom stabilizers IF I'd have known these folks would jump ship only to start a new company with the same type of design.

It really does put customers in my situation out, when we loyally purchased their design.

So who's supposed to care about the customers? You? Kevin? Richard? Others who worship the ground they walk on?

If they're about to leave a company, why on Earth would they keep quiet? I'd have gladly waited to purchase from their new venture instead. Perhaps an ounce of honesty from Richard or Kevin would have kept my from stupidly buying from the companies they were about to leave.

Will they give a voucher for folks who just bought a Pearson or an Elite? No. They'd rather you purchase again from them. How convenient. How unethical.


----------



## Beastmaster

TEXAS 10PT said:


> First off Beastmaster...great reading from your posts. Are you suggesting that Elite may get Kevin's designed bows from 09/10 and sell them as Elite models??? It seems from the several pages of reading here that if that does indeed happen that several have soured from this and I wonder just how many people would purchase those bows if they were not sold as Strother Archery models? Just a guess on my part but that seems to be what you are saying. Yes??
> 
> TEXAS


Pretty much.

Again, it's a lot of conjecture. But I've gotten a good idea of reading human nature over the years. 

What I feel Elite is doing is a knee jerk reaction. One of those "moments of clarity" things.

I could be wrong.


----------



## Guest

Shafted said:


> Doesn't Athens also use this cam. Also I thought that Quest (G5) has this cam on some of there new bows.


Yes they do but they dont have designers that claim to have invented it. The 3 i listed are the ones who have patent apps in for it.


----------



## Beastmaster

Beastmaster said:


> Does this exist? Google Maps says it doesn't.
> 
> 245 Campbell Road
> Sandusky, MI 48471
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve





a1shooter said:


> I don't see a Campbell Rd.
> 1-199 Campbell Rd comes as a location on S. Stoutenburg Rd. Not a residential area.


Interesting. 

I was able to get some full blown computer access (rather than a Blackberry). 245 Campbell Road, Sandusky, MI 48471 is the corporate address to Strother Archery and their corporate filings. Brian Park and Vance Upper are the two principals named with 50000 shares issued.

-Steve


----------



## a1shooter

*I'm interested*



TEXAS 10PT said:


> First off Beastmaster...great reading from your posts. Are you suggesting that Elite may get Kevin's designed bows from 09/10 and sell them as Elite models??? It seems from the several pages of reading here that if that does indeed happen that several have soured from this and I wonder just how many people would purchase those bows if they were not sold as Strother Archery models? Just a guess on my part but that seems to be what you are saying. Yes??
> 
> TEXAS


I'm interested. If it performs like I want. Elite, Strother, or any other company. I want the performance these bows seem capable of delivering. I'm not a fanboy! Just a shooter.


----------



## a1shooter

*you think....*



Beastmaster said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I was able to get some full blown computer access (rather than a Blackberry). 245 Campbell Road, Sandusky, MI 48471 is the corporate address to Strother Archery and their corporate filings. Brian Park and Vance Upper are the two principals named with 50000 shares issued.
> 
> -Steve


Maybe they own thw machine shop and the equipment.


----------



## MitchFolsom

steadyhand said:


> Clearly, mine wasn't free.
> 
> I have a point.
> 
> I'll stipulate Kevin and Richard are awesome bow designers. I paid full retail for one of these twin-track bows and did so for good reason, of course.
> 
> HOWEVER, my point is I wouldn't have sunk $800 into this bow, in addition to the matching $350 worth of custom stabilizers IF I'd have known these folks would jump ship only to start a new company with the same type of design.
> 
> It really does put customers in my situation out, when we loyally purchased their design.
> 
> So who's supposed to care about the customers? You? Kevin? Richard? Others who worship the ground they walk on?
> 
> If they're about to leave a company, why on Earth would they keep quiet? I'd have gladly waited to purchase from their new venture instead. Perhaps an ounce of honesty from Richard or Kevin would have kept my from stupidly buying from the companies they were about to leave.
> 
> Will they give a voucher for folks who just bought a Pearson or an Elite? No. They'd rather you purchase again from them. How convenient. How unethical.


Pearson archery will still warranty the bow. Even the cams, so I guess I don't see what you are out of. Why blame Richard? He didn't sell Pearson, Tom McMillian did. Richard is still helping out Pearson with some designs. If you have a point, I just don't get it.You've still got a great bow, just like the people who have the GTOs.

What's the next complaint??? Bill Jordan made a new camo pattern without asking you?


----------



## DustyRx

I don't think this has anything to do with a patent. The patent has not been issued yet. 
What Elite is stating is that the bow designs, technology, etc that he is marketing belongs to Elite. 
Some have stated that whatever KS designed on his own time belongs to him. If you read the consulting contract carefully you will see that it only applies to non-archery related things. Anything having to do with archery, ie bow designs, technology, eccentrics etc that was designed, thought of, drawn, made or whatever while KS was under the contract belongs to Elite. It doesn't matter what day or time of day it occurred. (It is obvious that these bows were "worked" on while he was under the contract.) 
That is the way I read it and I believe that is what Elite is contending.

The only people that will have a sour taste for either company are the people on here. The other 99% of bow buyers don't know or care. I don't think they would lose enough business to really matter. 
So, will this hurt either company - maybe some. If KS can not sell those bows then it will definitely hurt him because he will not have a product and will have lost a lot of money that has been invested. If Elite loses then it may hurt them some b/c they will definitely lose some of their market share. But they will at least have the same line up as 2009 to sell which are good bows. 
Time will tell.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

a1shooter said:


> I'm interested. If it performs like I want. Elite, Strother, or any other company. I want the performance these bows seem capable of delivering. I'm not a fanboy! Just a shooter.


My post wasn't based on a fanboy response but rather from my perception of reading the multiple pages of this thread. Do I want one of the bows...sure but it appears to me that many are soured from the standpoint of the "here we go again" mentality. I reckon we'll all find out late Tuesday or Wednesday....maybe! If the bows get froze in the legal system I always have my 7 2006 Elite models to choose from:shade:

TEXAS


----------



## a1shooter

TEXAS 10PT said:


> My post wasn't based on a fanboy response but rather from my perception of reading the multiple pages of this thread. Do I want one of the bows...sure but it appears to me that many are soured from the standpoint of the "here we go again" mentality. I reckon we'll all find out late Tuesday or Wednesday....maybe! If the bows get froze in the legal system I always have my 7 2006 Elite models to choose from:shade:
> 
> TEXAS


....:thumbs_up


----------



## steadyhand

MitchFolsom said:


> If you have a point, I just don't get it.You've still got a great bow, just like the people who have the GTOs.
> 
> What's the next complaint??? Bill Jordan made a new camo pattern without asking you?


My point:

1. When design engineers take their ball and go play somewhere else, for whatever reason, the products from the old company tank in value (in many ways).

2. You claiming I still have a great bow (including its value) simply isn't true. Its value dropped instantly when Richard started New Breed with this same cam system.

Short version: When design engineers take their ball and go somewhere else, the folks who just purchase their 'old company' product are put out. The bows don't hold their value at all. If they would be honest with us, that they are leaving, we'd wait for them to switch over.


----------



## Aggieland

:BrownBear: Arrrrrr, I want your bows for 2010 Kevin.. Give them to me!!!


----------



## Aggieland

steadyhand said:


> My point:
> 
> 1. When design engineers take their ball and go play somewhere else, for whatever reason, the products from the old company tank in value (in many ways).
> 
> 2. You claiming I still have a great bow (including its value) simply isn't true. Its value dropped instantly when Richard started New Breed with this same cam system.
> 
> Short version: When design engineers take their ball and go somewhere else, the folks who just purchase their 'old company' product are put out. The bows don't hold their value at all. If they would be honest with us, that they are leaving, we'd wait for them to switch over.


Are you talking about resale value or what ? If so whats the big deal none of these bows sell for anything after the next years stuff comes out 99% of the time anyway.. ?


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Aggieland said:


> :BrownBear: Arrrrrr, I want your bows for 2010 Kevin.. Give them to me!!!


Now be honest with us Aggie. Are you going to buy an Elite SR71??? :bartstush:

TEXAS


----------



## Rambu

here is my thought.. if things go bad for SA------- can i buy some of the scraps left over.. maybe some metal pieces, those limb things and maybe some of those roundish things on the end of the limbs?????


----------



## hartofthethumb

Beastmaster said:


> Does this exist? Google Maps says it doesn't.
> 
> 245 Campbell Road
> Sandusky, MI 48471
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


I don't know of any campbell rd, in sanudusky, but Sanilac Transportaion is about a 2 minute walk (and on a different street)from where the bows are...were? being built (I think 99.99%) and it is listed as 110 campbell...


----------



## bowfreak21

steadyhand said:


> My point:
> 
> 1. When design engineers take their ball and go play somewhere else, for whatever reason, the products from the old company tank in value (in many ways).
> 
> 2. You claiming I still have a great bow (including its value) simply isn't true. Its value dropped instantly when Richard started New Breed with this same cam system.
> 
> Short version: When design engineers take their ball and go somewhere else, the folks who just purchase their 'old company' product are put out. The bows don't hold their value at all. If they would be honest with us, that they are leaving, we'd wait for them to switch over.



You are totally right!!!!! Remember, arguing with some of these folks who cannot and will not understand such a simple concept just drives me up the wall. Your point is valid, and in my opinion, customers that are loyal to a company is extremly important to any company success, if the company loses that, then the company will go down in many ways.


----------



## MitchFolsom

steadyhand said:


> My point:
> 
> 1. When design engineers take their ball and go play somewhere else, for whatever reason, the products from the old company tank in value (in many ways).
> 
> 2. You claiming I still have a great bow (including its value) simply isn't true. Its value dropped instantly when Richard started New Breed with this same cam system.
> 
> Short version: When design engineers take their ball and go somewhere else, the folks who just purchase their 'old company' product are put out. The bows don't hold their value at all. If they would be honest with us, that they are leaving, we'd wait for them to switch over.


I know how to get you out of you situation. Put your bow in the classifieds. To be given away free to the first taker. You won't have to look at it anymore, or think about it. But then what will you do? You'll have nothing to fuss about but how you let one of the best shooting bows go. 

Why would they tell us they are leaving? Doing that very thing could come back and bite them in the butt. What do you think this thread is about? It's about a contract, and designs that are disputed.

Bow holding value?? They are worse than new cars, get real! My bows are worth half of what they were new. Even less now with the economy the way it is.

You'd wait for them to switch over? Yeah right. You'd fuss cause they didn't call you for permission. It's business, roll with it or get out of the way!

*Bottom line is you have no point. You threw your sucker in the dirt. NOT me, Pearson, NBA, or Richard!!! Nobody cares!!!!! Go aggravate someone else.*


----------



## gkonduris

DustyRx said:


> I don't think this has anything to do with a patent. The patent has not been issued yet.
> What Elite is stating is that the bow designs, technology, etc that he is marketing belongs to Elite.
> Some have stated that whatever KS designed on his own time belongs to him. If you read the consulting contract carefully you will see that it only applies to non-archery related things. Anything having to do with archery, ie bow designs, technology, eccentrics etc that was designed, thought of, drawn, made or whatever while KS was under the contract belongs to Elite. It doesn't matter what day or time of day it occurred. (It is obvious that these bows were "worked" on while he was under the contract.)
> That is the way I read it and I believe that is what Elite is contending.
> 
> The only people that will have a sour taste for either company are the people on here. The other 99% of bow buyers don't know or care. I don't think they would lose enough business to really matter.
> So, will this hurt either company - maybe some. If KS can not sell those bows then it will definitely hurt him because he will not have a product and will have lost a lot of money that has been invested. If Elite loses then it may hurt them some b/c they will definitely lose some of their market share. But they will at least have the same line up as 2009 to sell which are good bows.
> Time will tell.


Kevin consulted to several archery companies and license other products to archery companies. How can a consulting firm constrict itself by accepting a contract like you state? I don't as a consultant. 

George


----------



## HCH

Well..thanks WI for spending the $9 and then showing us all of it.

My viewpoint:

Strothers Archery will come out just fine and so will Elite. Both will be in business when it is all done. Lawyers for each, will both buy a new corvette with their fees from this.

Kevin survived Bowtech's lawsuit, he will survive this one. He isn't a dummy and knows exactly what he is doing or he wouldn't have launched his new company and been able to find investors to get it up and going. I am sure the investors researched where their $$ was going and had attorneys make sure this is a sure fire deal. He has been there, done that, with what he went through with Bowtech, and has all of his ducks in a row legally; I would bank on that. Guys that have Strothers bows on order, calm down, you will get your bows. It will be just delayed for a while, that is all.


----------



## Aggieland

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Now be honest with us Aggie. Are you going to buy an Elite SR71??? :bartstush:
> 
> TEXAS


Ya know, After all this madness. I dont think I would! Prob just keep shooting The ol Envy till next year and see what hits the market.. If i had to have a bow at this moment .. I would prob pick up either a used GT or the new hoyt is a good bow as well. No wait I would pick up the Alien.. Havent shot it but it did have one kick ***** draw cycle.. props to them on that.. ! Also loved the 3.5 lbs.


----------



## AR&BOW

HCH said:


> Well..thanks WI for spending the $9 and then showing us all of it.
> 
> My viewpoint:
> 
> Strothers Archery will come out just fine and so will Elite. Both will be in business when it is all done. Lawyers for each, will both buy a new corvette with their fees from this.
> 
> Kevin survived Bowtech's lawsuit, he will survive this one. He isn't a dummy and knows exactly what he is doing or he wouldn't have launched his new company and been able to find investors to get it up and going. I am sure the investors researched where their $$ was going and had attorneys make sure this is a sure fire deal. He has been there, done that, with what he went through with Bowtech, and has all of his ducks in a row legally; I would bank on that. Guys that have Strothers bows on order, calm down, you will get your bows. It will be just delayed for a while, that is all.


Bingo!!!!Kevin will walk away from this just fine. I believe what beastmaster said about Pete. . . he is reaching deep and will likely lose a lot.


----------



## trophytaker75

Wow what a waste of time LOL I have formed my own opinion on this matter and it is not worth posting as it is an opinion and only speculation.1 thing I would like to know is Richard claims to be the originator of the dual track binary rite???So were is a copy of his pat app?? we have seen Kevins but Richard has not yet prvided any evidence that he is the originator although he has spread that he is all over.Dont get me wrong if Richard is the original designer then I hope he gets what is comming to him,but he wants others to believe him without any proof??kinda hard to swallow sorry...
By the way I wish Strothers Archery and Elite Archery all the best as well as Richard Batdorf


----------



## Smoken fast

I have a simple question, if you hire someone to help you work on something and later found out that he saved the best stuff for himself wouldnt you be a little upset, or want exactly what you paid for. There was a post awhile back that said he come out with his line pretty fast after leaving Elite, doesnt that look bad for Kevin. Please feel free to tell me Im wrong if I am


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Smoken fast said:


> I have a simple question, if you hire someone to help you work on something and later found out that he saved the best stuff for himself wouldnt you be a little upset, or want exactly what you paid for. There was a post awhile back that said he come out with his line pretty fast after leaving Elite, doesnt that look bad for Kevin. Please feel free to tell me Im wrong if I am


When both sides of the story are told, then we can pass judgement. I am sure that there is alot more to this situation than any of us know at this time.


----------



## Aggieland

ToughAntlerTees said:


> When both sides of the story are told, then we can pass judgement. I am sure that there is alot more to this situation than any of us know at this time.


I Agree


----------



## DustyRx

gkonduris said:


> Kevin consulted to several archery companies and license other products to archery companies. How can a consulting firm constrict itself by accepting a contract like you state? I don't as a consultant.
> 
> George


I don't know why someone would allow theirself to be so constricted, I wouldn't do that either but if you read through the contract it sure sounds like that is exactly what happened. I am just going by how I understand what was written. Right or wrong - I don't know. 
I am sure there is a lot more to this than any of us know.


----------



## Okie918

Wow. This is getting interesting. But its a mess.


----------



## Okie918

ToughAntlerTees said:


> When both sides of the story are told, then we can pass judgement. I am sure that there is alot more to this situation than any of us know at this time.


Thats a great point.


----------



## jkcerda

has anybody been hanged while I was gone?


----------



## gkonduris

DustyRx said:


> I don't know why someone would allow theirself to be so constricted, I wouldn't do that either but if you read through the contract it sure sounds like that is exactly what happened. I am just going by how I understand what was written. Right or wrong - I don't know.
> I am sure there is a lot more to this than any of us know.


Yes, there is a lot we don't know, it's just too bad it came down to this..........


----------



## AR&BOW

Smoken fast said:


> I have a simple question, if you hire someone to help you work on something and later found out that he saved the best stuff for himself wouldnt you be a little upset, or want exactly what you paid for. There was a post awhile back that said he come out with his line pretty fast after leaving Elite, doesnt that look bad for Kevin. Please feel free to tell me Im wrong if I am


Well Kevin was not hired to to design or work on anything, he was just a consultant and as far as we know it may have just been a figure title, but who knows. It doesn't look bad for Kevin at all if he did his work while self employed as a consulting contractor. The truth will come out shortly and many of you will be surprised.



jkcerda said:


> has anybody been hanged while I was gone?


Not yet, but Fred Bear rolled over in his grave. :chortle:


----------



## jkcerda

AR&BOW said:


> Well Kevin was not hired to to design or work on anything, he was just a consultant and as far as we know it may have just been a figure title, but who knows. It doesn't look bad for Kevin at all if he did his work while self employed as a consulting contractor. The truth will come out shortly and many of you will be surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, but Fred Bear rolled over in his grave. :chortle:


bet you it was when he found out the deal was over wheels on stick & string
:zip:


----------



## a1shooter

*Nope....*



jkcerda said:


> has anybody been hanged while I was gone?


....but I don't think mcluvin in da house anymore! :mg: I know, I know t:
Sorry guys! :focus:


----------



## sightpin

Maybe someone has already stated this, but I'm not about to go back and read umteen posts to find out. Here it is: Why didn't Elite file a suit with several companies that have copyied their said design long before Kevin started his own company?


----------



## parkerbows

DustyRx said:


> I don't know why someone would allow theirself to be so constricted, I wouldn't do that either but if you read through the contract it sure sounds like that is exactly what happened. I am just going by how I understand what was written. Right or wrong - I don't know.
> I am sure there is a lot more to this than any of us know.


Probably money, maybe there was no other way out for him. I am just guessing like everyone else here and don't have a love affair with either, just trying to be reasonable


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

jkcerda said:


> has anybody been hanged while I was gone?


Nope but as soon as the courthouse location is decided, it appears Greyhound buses filled with AT lawyers and paralegals will be heading there to show their support and offer legal advice!


----------



## Karbon

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Nope but as soon as the courthouse location is decided, it appears Greyhound buses filled with AT lawyers and paralegals will be heading there to show their support and offer legal advice!


LOL!:thumbs_up


----------



## jamesbowman

*Lawsuit*

The idea that a bow loses value because a designer jumps ship is just not true, I'll bet over 95% of the people that buy bows have no idea who designed them. I asked my local Bowtech dealer who has been in buisness for 8 years who Kevin Strother was and he had no idea. Ask a guy out on the range who designed his Hoyt and he will say Hoyt. All bows it seems lose a major percentage of value a month after they are out. Just look at the prices of bows on here. Brand new bows from any line will sell $200.00 less than they sold for the same year they are out. They are like cars, they loose 20% of their value when you drive them off the lot. I would just like to see Kevin of Strother archery post something of fact about this whole thing on his thread that he started that caused so much hoopla! And no lawsuit is good for any company or for archery I don't care how you slice it. Greed is the motivator of far too many evils!


----------



## zabby

*i remember this*

December 15th, 2008, 07:07 AM 
fastpassthrough 
Registered User Join Date: Jan 2003
Location: TN
Posts: 2,272 

Quote:
Originally Posted by zabby 
fastpassthru is forgetting someone else is the inventor of the two track system, he knows that my old friend dennis wilson of bowzone invented the two track cam, and also has the first filing at the patent office,great invention dennis 

Forgot no one unless he can go back to 2005 on product and 2001 on prior art good luck! the patent should be posting soon! 
__________________
R&D designs LLC 
consulting company
www.newbreedarchery.com
The originator of the 2 track bianary cams.
http://archerytech101.blogspot.com/

TIME TO PLAY THE GAME!


----------



## Aggieland

I will be glad when tomorrow is over... Get this delay behind everyone, so I can get my new bow here before Elk season.. !!!!!!!


----------



## RNT

AR&BOW said:


> Well Kevin was not hired to to design or work on anything, he was just a consultant and as far as we know it may have just been a figure title, but who knows. It doesn't look bad for Kevin at all if he did his work while self employed as a consulting contractor. The truth will come out shortly and many of you will be surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> :


I would have agreed with your statement before I read this:

WORK MADE FOR HIRE NAD ASSIGNMENT
NON-DISCLOSURE AND NON-SOLICITATION AGREEMENT

1. Work. All inventions, discoveries, improvements, developments, concepts, trade secrets, original works of authorship, work products, drawings, designs, algorithms, computer rpograms, databases, processes, procedures, methodologies and techniques, including, but not limited to, materials and curriculum related to bows, archery equitpment and peripherals related thereto, and all documentation relating to the foregoing, whether or not patentable or registerable under copright or simialr laws, which sonsultant, alone or jointly, during the course of his, her or its consulting relationship with the company, creates, develop, or reduce to practice, will collectively and individually hereinafter he referred to as the "work".......



this goes on and on and Kevin and Kate signed. There is alot more that he and Kate signed away. Everyone needs to read all of the documents. 

After saying and retyping parts of the agreement I still hope both sides come out strong...........I want one of those bows!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RNT

ToughAntlerTees said:


> When both sides of the story are told, then we can pass judgement. I am sure that there is alot more to this situation than any of us know at this time.


I truely hope your right bacause from reading the documents from elites side of the story it doesnt look good. I sure wish I could see the answer to the complaint and their defense.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

RNT said:


> I truely hope your right bacause from reading the documents from elites side of the story it doesnt look good. I sure wish I could see the answer to the complaint and their defense.


When you only see & hear one side of the story it never looks good for the other party. A fact of life...... That is why we have a court of law.


----------



## Hoytonehalfplus

MitchFolsom said:


> I know how to get you out of you situation. Put your bow in the classifieds. To be given away free to the first taker. You won't have to look at it anymore, or think about it. But then what will you do? You'll have nothing to fuss about but how you let one of the best shooting bows go.
> 
> Why would they tell us they are leaving? Doing that very thing could come back and bite them in the butt. What do you think this thread is about? It's about a contract, and designs that are disputed.
> 
> Bow holding value?? They are worse than new cars, get real! My bows are worth half of what they were new. Even less now with the economy the way it is.
> 
> You'd wait for them to switch over? Yeah right. You'd fuss cause they didn't call you for permission. It's business, roll with it or get out of the way!
> 
> *Bottom line is you have no point. You threw your sucker in the dirt. NOT me, Pearson, NBA, or Richard!!! Nobody cares!!!!! Go aggravate someone else.*


I'd say Steadyhand does have a point and I agree. I shoot with him from time to time and he's always raved about his Pearson and the design. I'll refrain from restating his point different words (you wouldn't understand anyway), because it appears you are Richard's personal attack dog. If I read correctly, Steady's other point was that you must have something *Special* for Richard and I think that could be as well.


----------



## Arrowflngr

steadyhand said:


> Truth cuts deep, very deep, doesn't it? I didn't say my feeling were hurt and furthermore, I didn't ask you to care. I simply said you have some serious man feelings for Richard and you two must share some tender bond. I think it's sweet, actually. And don't worry, I wouldn't want you two to feel "judged," by me, I'm alright with all forms of relationships.....


:set1_rolf2::thumbs_up Represents NBA real well huh? 
Not sure which is sadder, All the incessant drama, or the Glee in which its brought to the attention of tens of thousands of archers.


----------



## Bowtechie

RNT said:


> I would have agreed with your statement before I read this:
> 
> WORK MADE FOR HIRE NAD ASSIGNMENT
> NON-DISCLOSURE AND NON-SOLICITATION AGREEMENT
> 
> 1. Work. All inventions, discoveries, improvements, developments, concepts, trade secrets, original works of authorship, work products, drawings, designs, algorithms, computer rpograms, databases, processes, procedures, methodologies and techniques, including, but not limited to, materials and curriculum related to bows, archery equitpment and peripherals related thereto, and all documentation relating to the foregoing, whether or not patentable or registerable under copright or simialr laws, which sonsultant, alone or jointly, during the course of his, her or its consulting relationship with the company, creates, develop, or reduce to practice, will collectively and individually hereinafter he referred to as the "work".......
> 
> 
> 
> this goes on and on and Kevin and Kate signed. There is alot more that he and Kate signed away. Everyone needs to read all of the documents.
> 
> After saying and retyping parts of the agreement I still hope both sides come out strong...........I want one of those bows!!!!!!!!!




I'm thinking what Kevin has designed for SA was designed before he was contracted by Elite Outdoors. 
Like if the CAD files were dated before..........:dontknow:


----------



## Beastmaster

Okay...I was ruminating about this while asleep. Had to wake up at 4:45am my time to start to type this out....so it may be the pondering of a half awake me.

(Note - it's now after 6am, and I'm still pondering it...)

Anyhow, putting my mental ruminating to words here, I'm extremely curious as to motive. This part, we will likely never know.

I'll pop this one thing out. Whoever Elite has as their lawyer is a group that I would remove. I feel that Elite made a tactical error.

Here's why.

In all the papers I've seen, I see Kevin and Kate specifically named, along with the grand assumption that "Strother Archery" belongs to Kate and Kevin.

Well, what if it's not?

In the lone corporate filing that I was able to glean, Kevin and Kate's name is nowhere to be found. You see the two guys I mentioned in another post, and that's it.

Note - there is no paperwork in the legal filing dealing with the two men mentioned. If Kate and Kevin do not own Strother Archery, and are merely consultants (gee, sound familiar), I have this odd feeling that these two guys are the backers.

If Elite's lawyers did their work, they would (and really should have) named the principals of who really owns Strother as well. The paperwork acknowledges who owns Stingray. It never really acknowledges who owns Strother. It assumes, but never mentions.

Bad job by the Elite lawyers.

Other interesting things:

The two counsels hired by Kevin and Kate and the two backers all are inter-related in a way. The lawyer in Seattle used to work for Dykema Gossett in Michigan. And Dykema Gossett is a pretty high powered firm....it took me a while to remember who they are. 

One other interesting tactical error done by Elite. They agreed to do the dispute discussion in Chicago. 

Acquiescence to do a change of venue is a sign of weakness. Elite did all of their stuff based on the laws of the State of New York. Yet they agreed to do an arbitration meeting in Chicago? And effectively transferred jurisdiction there based upon the settlement hearing filing? 

Moving a fight off of your home turf is a bad thing. 

-Steve


----------



## hoody123

Hoytonehalfplus said:


> I'd say Steadyhand does have a point and I agree. I shoot with him from time to time and he's always raved about his Pearson and the design. I'll refrain from restating his point different words (you wouldn't understand anyway), because it appears you are Richard's personal attack dog. If I read correctly, Steady's other point was that you must have something *Special* for Richard and I think that could be as well.


I'm with Mitch on this one. Bows depreciate at an incredible rate, having the designer leave doesn't change the efficacy of the bow that he currently shoots, so if there is any additional depreciation, it's minimal.

If Steadyhand bought his bow as an investment venture then... he made a mistake. If he bought it because it was well designed and performed in a fashion that he appreciated - nothing has changed.

Get busy wiping the dirt off that sucker...


----------



## Beastmaster

ToughAntlerTees said:


> When you only see & hear one side of the story it never looks good for the other party. A fact of life...... That is why we have a court of law.


True. And I noticed that this went from a bunch of paperwork from Elite to a quick settlement hearing with a change of venue with a bunchaton of discovery requests.

Interesting tactics. If Elite had control, there's no way they would have had a change of venue for the settlement hearing.


----------



## mqshooter

*Without getting....*

ranted and raved at, for not knowing what is going on here. (I know about the lawsuit). When is this all suppose to climax and go to court? Don't forget people we are still fighting a war in Iraq. This all kind of seems trivial when you consider that.


----------



## Beastmaster

hoody123 said:


> I'm with Mitch on this one. Bows depreciate at an incredible rate, having the designer leave doesn't change the efficacy of the bow that he currently shoots, so if there is any additional depreciation, it's minimal.
> 
> If Steadyhand bought his bow as an investment venture then... he made a mistake. If he bought it because it was well designed and performed in a fashion that he appreciated - nothing has changed.
> 
> Get busy wiping the dirt off that sucker...


I agree as well. Bows are not like firearms in which they maintain their value or even go up in value based upon social, economic, or political environment changes.

Unless you have a bow that Odysseus held in his hand as he slew his wife's suitors with toward the end of the Iliad and the Odyssey, you will never have a bow that appreciates in value.

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

mqshooter said:


> ranted and raved at, for not knowing what is going on here. (I know about the lawsuit). When is this all suppose to climax and go to court? Don't forget people we are still fighting a war in Iraq. This all kind of seems trivial when you consider that.


It's not going to court yet. On August 4, there will be a settlement/arbitration hearing done.

If they do not get a settlement done on that day, then there will be a court date.

-Steve


----------



## Aggieland

Sounds to me like Elite is jut prolonging SA from sending out bows..


----------



## Rambu

Aggieland said:


> Sounds to me like Elite is jut prolonging SA from sending out bows..


i agree... i feel SA bows will be out by the end of this month


----------



## Brad HT

Beastmaster said:


> Okay...I was ruminating about this while asleep. Had to wake up at 4:45am my time to start to type this out....so it may be the pondering of a half awake me.
> 
> (Note - it's now after 6am, and I'm still pondering it...)
> 
> Anyhow, putting my mental ruminating to words here, I'm extremely curious as to motive. This part, we will likely never know.
> 
> I'll pop this one thing out. Whoever Elite has as their lawyer is a group that I would remove. I feel that Elite made a tactical error.
> 
> Here's why.
> 
> In all the papers I've seen, I see Kevin and Kate specifically named, along with the grand assumption that "Strother Archery" belongs to Kate and Kevin.
> 
> Well, what if it's not?
> 
> In the lone corporate filing that I was able to glean, Kevin and Kate's name is nowhere to be found. You see the two guys I mentioned in another post, and that's it.
> 
> Note - there is no paperwork in the legal filing dealing with the two men mentioned. If Kate and Kevin do not own Strother Archery, and are merely consultants (gee, sound familiar), I have this odd feeling that these two guys are the backers.
> 
> If Elite's lawyers did their work, they would (and really should have) named the principals of who really owns Strother as well. The paperwork acknowledges who owns Stingray. It never really acknowledges who owns Strother. It assumes, but never mentions.
> 
> Bad job by the Elite lawyers.
> 
> Other interesting things:
> 
> The two counsels hired by Kevin and Kate and the two backers all are inter-related in a way. The lawyer in Seattle used to work for Dykema Gossett in Michigan. And Dykema Gossett is a pretty high powered firm....it took me a while to remember who they are.
> 
> One other interesting tactical error done by Elite. They agreed to do the dispute discussion in Chicago.
> 
> Acquiescence to do a change of venue is a sign of weakness. Elite did all of their stuff based on the laws of the State of New York. Yet they agreed to do an arbitration meeting in Chicago? And effectively transferred jurisdiction there based upon the settlement hearing filing?
> 
> Moving a fight off of your home turf is a bad thing.
> 
> -Steve


Chicago eh,?... did it list as to where the arbitration hearing would be held?... I should try to crash the party 

In all seriousness, i think this is too bad for both parties involved.. I love my XLR... its the best bow ive ever owned. I do think that the american public does have a fairly short memory when it comes to stuff like this. So if they can both survive somehow past 2010, they might be ok in the long run...

B~:darkbeer:


----------



## qi1947

hello.good luck!:smile:
www.nowgoal.com/25.shtml


----------



## Beastmaster

Brad HT said:


> Chicago eh,?... did it list as to where the arbitration hearing would be held?... I should try to crash the party
> 
> In all seriousness, i think this is too bad for both parties involved.. I love my XLR... its the best bow ive ever owned. I do think that the american public does have a fairly short memory when it comes to stuff like this. So if they can both survive somehow past 2010, they might be ok in the long run...
> 
> B~:darkbeer:


Hehe...here's what the statement says:
---
Upon all parties participating in a Court Conference in front of Hon. Michael A. Telesca, and pursuant to a stipulation placed on the record on July 28, 2009, it is HEREBY STIPULATED AND AGREED

That a settlement meeting will occur on August 4, 2009 at 9:00a.m. CST, and ending early to mid-afternoon, in *Chicago, Illinois*, at a location to be determined. 

In the interim, the parties agree to the following:
1. Defendants will remove all images and designs specifications for the bows and components thereof in question from its website, www.strotherarchery.com, and will suspend blogs thereon; 

2. No party or its representatives shall make blog posts relating to bows or
components thereof;

3. Defendants and their representatives shall not solicit any sales of the bows or components thereof in question;

4. All parties shall preserve all non-electronic and electronic data related to the Plaintiff&#146;s claims or Defendants&#146; defenses, including any and all archery product design data and shall preserve all computer hardware and related accessories, including CDs, flash drives, external hard drives, or other devices on which product design data has at any time been stored;
and

5. The parties shall informally exchange discovery requests and responses relating to the pending motion for Preliminary Injunction and shall reasonably respond thereto in advance of the August 4, 2009 meeting.
---

So, good luck finding out where the meeting's going to take place. If someone really wants to find out, they could stake out Judge Telesca's court room and see what's being said verbally.

Again - interesting that Elite acquiesced and moved it to Chicago. That's not normal if you think you are in the "right".

-Steve


----------



## Brad HT

Beastmaster said:


> Hehe...here's what the statement says:
> 
> 
> Again - interesting that Elite acquiesced and moved it to Chicago. That's not normal if you think you are in the "right".
> 
> -Steve


Which is too bad.... I really do want both companies to do well, and succeed... they both have some good stuff, and the comany basis is certainly there, especially for elite. they both have their following, which can be both good and bad.

all well... heres to hoping all turns out well tomorrow. :darkbeer:

B~


----------



## Arrowflngr

Look at what happened to the amount of Elites for sale when Kevin left Elite- It went UP, and the price went down, I will agree Richard won't have the same effect, but then Richards following isn't near as Big as Kevins.


----------



## Aggieland

Not a bad avitar TAT but I must admit I was diggin the green!


----------



## aj wright

HCH said:


> Well..thanks WI for spending the $9 and then showing us all of it.
> 
> My viewpoint:
> 
> Strothers Archery will come out just fine and so will Elite. Both will be in business when it is all done. Lawyers for each, will both buy a new corvette with their fees from this.
> 
> Kevin survived Bowtech's lawsuit, he will survive this one. He isn't a dummy and knows exactly what he is doing or he wouldn't have launched his new company and been able to find investors to get it up and going. I am sure the investors researched where their $$ was going and had attorneys make sure this is a sure fire deal. He has been there, done that, with what he went through with Bowtech, and has all of his ducks in a row legally; I would bank on that. Guys that have Strothers bows on order, calm down, you will get your bows. It will be just delayed for a while, that is all.


My feelings exactly...


----------



## Aggieland

This thread is slowing down with the court date approaching ever so quickly.. Guess everyone is out of guesses as to whats going on haha.. Will be interesting thats for sure!!


----------



## standsitter

700+ posts and 20,000+ views


----------



## Beastmaster

standsitter said:


> 700+ posts and 20,000+ views


701 now! 

All kidding aside, I feel that a lot of the stuff that could be said has been said....excluding the fanboy reaction, which is rabid and unpredictable.

The funny thing is that all of this has been said, and what will likely happen tomorrow evening or Wednesday morning is a press release from both sides coming out stating what went on of what they want to reveal to the public.

-Steve


----------



## vhunter

Beastmaster said:


> 701 now!
> 
> All kidding aside, I feel that a lot of the stuff that could be said has been said....excluding the fanboy reaction, which is rabid and unpredictable.
> 
> The funny thing is that all of this has been said, and what will likely happen tomorrow evening or Wednesday morning is a press release from both sides coming out stating what went on of what they want to reveal to the public.
> 
> -Steve


Yep. But at least then maybe we can hear SA side of the story. I'm real interested in what they have to say, since they are not allowed to right now.


----------



## the wham

This is sad that there is so much Gossip going on here and I will admit I gave a little bit. But lets face it there is nothing good about this or that can come from this. Any negative is still negative and I'm sure that the parties envolved did not want this to be like this. No matter what happens none of us on this gossip forum can change anything. Kevin will still build or design a top notch bow or bow products. And I'm sure for elite they will continue on. It might just show you that one person can make a difference. I wish both parties the best and think this thread should stop and let the parties work thier differences out in or out of court. Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## 188 Inches

Strother will be vindicated.

This November I will shoot a 240 inch deer on my farm with a SR-71!!!


----------



## Aggieland

Tomorrow will come and go and in the long run it wont hurt either company.. The only thing that would hurt a compay is not having a top notch bow. If you have good stuff people will still buy it.. If its not up to todays bow standards then your in trouble. just my $.02 worth..


----------



## Beastmaster

Aggieland said:


> Tomorrow will come and go and in the long run it wont hurt either company.. The only thing that would hurt a compay is not having a top notch bow. If you have good stuff people will still buy it.. If its not up to todays bow standards then your in trouble. just my $.02 worth..


Hehe...I mentioned in the other thread something your post reminds me about.

The American public in general is a fickle breed. 

They want the latest speed/feed/shiny/new/wow/uberwunderkind stuff out there. From cars to watches to whatever - they want the latest and greatest.

Despite the fact that certain bows (I picked on the PSE Deer Hunter and the Martin Jaguar Take Down Recurve in the other post) surely has their tooling costs recouped and they are cash cows, they aren't going to drive sales.

Innovate or Die. Ready, Fire, Aim. Grow or grow stagnant. This and other catch phrases like that are kitschy, but they personify what is needed to stay alive in today's consumer driven, commodity level marketplace. And despite the fact that some people feel otherwise, bows nowadays are a commodity level item.

What we are seeing here with the Elite/Strother dust up is a front seat view of a company following these catch phrases. One company is attempting to stay in the forefront in the eyes of the American archery consumer, and they have a golden goose in the guise of Kevin and Kate. 

They can't compete with the big boys. IMHO, Elite is in the middle - they aren't a boutique bow company like Oneida and Monster, but they aren't huge with large corporate backing like Bowtech/Savage, Hoyt, PSE, and Matthews.

They have to make nice with Kevin to get something for 2010.

-Steve


----------



## oldstuff

*Richard Batdorf*

Does anyone know if the Richard Batdorf noted in this thread is the same Richard Batdorf that was a F/A 18 USN or Marine pilot in the early to mid 1980's?


----------



## MitchFolsom

Hoytonehalfplus said:


> I'd say Steadyhand does have a point and I agree. I shoot with him from time to time and he's always raved about his Pearson and the design. I'll refrain from restating his point different words (you wouldn't understand anyway), because it appears you are Richard's personal attack dog. If I read correctly, Steady's other point was that you must have something *Special* for Richard and I think that could be as well.


Well I guess if you can't think for yourself, then let someone else do it for you.

No attack dog here. Just thinking for myself. Which doesn't happen too much on here.

Would you like some Kool Aid?


----------



## alfabuck

Best of luck Strother Archery.


----------



## arahoyt

hawgdawg said:


> Guess now we can have a new bow and it will be called A BOW NAMED SUE.
> For all us old timers Johnny Cash and the song Boy Named Sue.


Shoulda been Bill or George... anything but Sue. I still hate that name.


----------



## Aggieland

Per Pete on 07-07-09 "The 2010 bows will be released later this year, which is normal, after we thorughly test them on antelope, elk, mule deer, moose, whitetails etc.
work, work, work...all this testing is gonna make me tired." 

So I would say the 2010 Elites are alreay in the field making tv shows pics etc etc.. Will be interesting to see what they have out...


----------



## amarchery

*Aggie........*



Aggieland said:


> Per Pete on 07-07-09 "The 2010 bows will be released later this year, which is normal, after we thorughly test them on antelope, elk, mule deer, moose, whitetails etc.
> work, work, work...all this testing is gonna make me tired."
> 
> So I would say the 2010 Elites are alreay in the field making tv shows pics etc etc.. Will be interesting to see what they have out...


Aggie I sell Elite bows and really like them . I personally shoot a GT500 as my main bow.

I made a comment on Elite forum about Pete's involvement with all of that G5mess with Ross Archery. 

Let me ask a question. Since G5 took over Ross, turned it into Quest Archery, how has that went for them? Any innovation at all? Heck BowTech hired Ross and came out with a line of bowtech/Ross bows and G5 STILL has not made one single innovation to that Ross bows they have. (cable guide) 

I am afraid that is what is happening to Elite. I do not know that, but I am seriously afraid they are behind the eight ball and they have forgotten to chalk the stick. (A good designer there in time to make significant changes ) I wonder if Pete disclosed to the other guys in the company the chance of Kevin leaving? Huh. I wonder. Pete has to know these new Strother Archery bows KICK BUTT! 

IMO of course.


----------



## Slippy Field

guys, this is way too difficult a situation to make sense of...only Jesus truly knows whats going on so I will refrain to further speculate but encourage all of you to speculate as much as you like, eventually the truth shall be set free.


----------



## VorTexan

Aggieland said:


> Per Pete on 07-07-09 "The 2010 bows will be released later this year, which is normal, after we thorughly test them on antelope, elk, mule deer, moose, whitetails etc.
> work, work, work...all this testing is gonna make me tired."
> 
> So I would say the 2010 Elites are alreay in the field making tv shows pics etc etc.. Will be interesting to see what they have out...


Early congrats on 700th post!


----------



## vhunter

amarchery said:


> Aggie I sell Elite bows and really like them . I personally shoot a GT500 as my main bow.
> 
> I made a comment on Elite forum about Pete's involvement with all of that G5mess with Ross Archery.
> 
> Let me ask a question. Since G5 took over Ross, turned it into Quest Archery, how has that went for them? Any innovation at all? Heck BowTech hired Ross and came out with a line of bowtech/Ross bows and G5 STILL has not made one single innovation to that Ross bows they have. (cable guide)
> 
> I am afraid that is what is happening to Elite. I do not know that, but I am seriously afraid they are behind the eight ball and they have forgotten to chalk the stick. (A good designer there in time to make significant changes ) I wonder if Pete disclosed to the other guys in the company the chance of Kevin leaving? Huh. I wonder. Pete has to know these new Strother Archery bows KICK BUTT!
> 
> IMO of course.



What are you talking about Quest has a new bow out with a new cam system.


----------



## Aggieland

In all honesty Im in agreement with everyone. I hope both parties make it outta this just fine. But I also agree that Elite is in a bad position now matter what. Either A. They wanted to use what Kevin is released or B. They have something that dosent compare to what Kevin and or all other major bow makers, have on the market.. If Kevin would have shown pics and specs of some crap bows then Elite would have just kept on rolling but his specs are looking pretty darn sweet, not to mention the looks of the bare bows.. My guess, both partys make it out of this situation just fine and keep the same buyers they had for the most part. This was just a chance to delay the selling of SA bows while the hype was high. Now dealers will be a bit more cautious when filling orders with SA and possibly Elite. If they don't have something that will contend with the other major bow makers. As kevins work has the past few years.. :darkbeer:


----------



## Arrowflngr

G5 didn't "take over Ross" they used stock parts that Ross didn't pay for and created their own line of bows. Bowtech bought the Ross name. And IMO neither is much worth talkin about.


----------



## amarchery

*cam*



vhunter said:


> What are you talking about Quest has a new bow out with a new cam system.


They added a draw stop.


----------



## amarchery

*agreed*



Arrowflngr said:


> G5 didn't "take over Ross" they used stock parts that Ross didn't pay for and created their own line of bows. Bowtech bought the Ross name. And IMO neither is much worth talkin about.


Agreed. G5 took it over due to the accounts receivable due from Mr Ross. They relabeled the same bows that year with Quest labels and sold them. That is how they got the company.

We are in agreement. Simple terminology used. "Take over" is what I used to say G5 Reposessed the stock inventory. Sorry for the strong language I chose to use. 

I am done with this thread. Sorry.


----------



## parkerbows

Just for argument sake, what if Kevin used the designs he created on his new bow line on Elites dollar.
The 2010 Elite line was supposed to be an almost identical bow line as the Strothers line.
Would you guys still wish him well anyway or feel he is a thief and deserves to be put out of business?

Just a question RELAX and probably no truth to it, just seems some guys would still back him, which would seem insane to me...
Anyone who gets upset with this question really may need help


----------



## b_vanfossen

parkerbows said:


> Just for argument sake, what if Kevin used the designs he created on his new bow line on Elites dollar.
> The 2010 Elite line was supposed to be an almost identical bow line as the Strothers line.
> Would you guys still wish him well anyway or feel he is a thief and deserves to be put out of business?
> 
> Just a question RELAX and probably no truth to it, just seems some guys would still back him, which would seem insane to me...
> Anyone who gets upset with this question really may need help


Amen.


----------



## Aggieland

I guess it depends on his side of the story.. Heck he might have been treated like crap after the take over who knows. He left for some reason but no one really knows why. Will be interested to find out if we ever do what pushed him away.. I think if Elite planned to use that same design they would have tried really hard to keep the guy around. And they did not so who knows. Then lots of what if factors come into play. I know people are all over the legal aspects of this case and thats great. But for me Kevin has designed a bow that I would like to shoot and I want his name on it. So I really don't care about what the contract says it's his idea he worked and designed it and i think he deserves credit for it. No matter who owns the rights and sells the bow..


----------



## RNT

Bowtechie said:


> I'm thinking what Kevin has designed for SA was designed before he was contracted by Elite Outdoors.
> Like if the CAD files were dated before..........:dontknow:


I reallllllly hope your right and Kevin gets to continue with what he started recently!!!!!!!!! Like TAT said and others we shall see soon and the courts will definitely decide this one!!!!!!


----------



## parkerbows

Aggieland said:


> I guess it depends on his side of the story.. Heck he might have been treated like crap after the take over who knows. He left for some reason but no one really knows why. Will be interested to find out if we ever do what pushed him away.. I think if Elite planned to use that same design they would have tried really hard to keep the guy around. And they did not so who knows. Then lots of what if factors come into play. I know people are all over the legal aspects of this case and thats great. But for me Kevin has designed a bow that I would like to shoot and I want his name on it. So I really don't care about what the contract says it's his idea he worked and designed it and i think he deserves credit for it. No matter who owns the rights and sells the bow..


yeah I guess we will find out.
Probably not the full truth but most anyway


----------



## RNT

Beastmaster said:


> Moving a fight off of your home turf is a bad thing.
> 
> -Steve


I couldnt agree more with this statement. I would never sign away my venue/state protection. If someone wants me come and get me or shutup. However mabe Kevin couldnt get the agreement without this clause....who knows.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

parkerbows said:


> Just for argument sake, what if Kevin used the designs he created on his new bow line on Elites dollar.
> The 2010 Elite line was supposed to be an almost identical bow line as the Strothers line.
> Would you guys still wish him well anyway or feel he is a thief and deserves to be put out of business?
> 
> Just a question RELAX and probably no truth to it, just seems some guys would still back him, which would seem insane to me...
> Anyone who gets upset with this question really may need help


Let's vice versa that also?


----------



## parkerbows

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Let's vice versa that also?


ok
could be, would be an insane lawsuit though


----------



## b_vanfossen

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Now be honest with us Aggie. Are you going to buy an Elite SR71??? :bartstush:
> 
> TEXAS


:lol3:


----------



## tuskbuster

parkerbows said:


> Just for argument sake, what if Kevin used the designs he created on his new bow line on Elites dollar.
> The 2010 Elite line was supposed to be an almost identical bow line as the Strothers line.
> Would you guys still wish him well anyway or feel he is a thief and deserves to be put out of business?
> 
> Just a question RELAX and probably no truth to it, just seems some guys would still back him, which would seem insane to me...
> Anyone who gets upset with this question really may need help


We would still need to see the Elite line (Not designed by Strothers.... per Pete) to see if they are the same. Strother has shown his line.


----------



## parkerbows

tuskbuster said:


> We would still need to see the Elite line (Not designed by Strothers.... per Pete) to see if they are the same. Strother has shown his line.


I have a feeling IF that is true the courts will find out


----------



## Aggieland

What time does the party start in the morning? Anyone know?


----------



## b_vanfossen

Aggieland said:


> What time does the party start in the morning? Anyone know?


I believe it said 9 am


----------



## Aggieland

Anyone near Chicago wanna be a spy in the cou:teeth:rt room?


----------



## tuskbuster

parkerbows said:


> I have a feeling IF that is true the courts will find out


Absolutly.


----------



## 188 Inches

parkerbows said:


> Just for argument sake, what if Kevin used the designs he created on his new bow line on Elites dollar.
> The 2010 Elite line was supposed to be an almost identical bow line as the Strothers line.
> Would you guys still wish him well anyway or feel he is a thief and deserves to be put out of business?
> 
> Just a question RELAX and probably no truth to it, just seems some guys would still back him, which would seem insane to me...
> Anyone who gets upset with this question really may need help


It's already been established Kevin did not design the 2010 Elite line of bows. Both Elite and Kevin have made that public knowledge.

Second from where do you get your information that the 2010 Elite line is/was almost identical bow line as the Strothers line?

Any proof to back up that comment???


----------



## Aggieland

I bet Elite said no to Kevins ideas and when he released these new bows... They S#!t a brick. But ya never know what Elite has hid behind the Iron Curtain


----------



## parkerbows

188 Inches said:


> It's already been established Kevin did not design the 2010 Elite line of bows. Both Elite and Kevin have made that public knowledge.
> 
> Second from where do you get your information that the 2010 Elite line is/was almost identical bow line as the Strothers line?
> 
> Any proof to back up that comment???


It was part of the question not a fact.
That is kind of strange he didn't design the 2010 bows when you would think they would be out in OCT normally


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

Jaben620 said:


> Dennis Wilson.


Sorry Sir you are correct! Lewis has the TV show "Woods-N-Water" They are both local boys around here..I guess I should know that.:mg:


----------



## Okie918

How will we know what happened in court?


----------



## jkcerda

Okie Bow Hunter said:


> How will we know what happened in court?


I called the Psychic friends network already, of course they knew I was going to call them, you can have the answer for 19.95 

hint



the butler had something to do with it and so did the limo driver:darkbeer:

join us again tomorrow for another episode of 

_"the Midget crossed the Border"_


----------



## Wbuffetjr1

God only knows what this thread is going to do tomorrow :mg:


----------



## AR&BOW

parkerbows said:


> It was part of the question not a fact.
> That is kind of strange he didn't design the 2010 bows when you would think they would be out in OCT normally


Because he did not design for them, he was just a consultant as an independent contractor.


----------



## TimZim

There is a VERY good reason that this is taken place in Chicago. I will not state why because it seems like most seem to know what is going on anyway. So there is no reason for me to post. Do you really think that the people of Elite would being the party to Chicago if there wasn't a reason. Really, they know what they are doing, enough said.


----------



## Rattler

hi ringtail!


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Tomorrow is the big game. As the kiddies say, "Show & Tell."

Dave Nowlin


----------



## bhtr3d

my guess.... (some lawyer will say) Your honor we would like to file for a continuance... that's how its going to play out.


----------



## vhunter

What if Kevin was not paid, or wasn't paid on time? Would Elite then be in breach of contract?


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

TimZim said:


> There is a VERY good reason that this is taken place in Chicago. I will not state why because it seems like most seem to know what is going on anyway. So there is no reason for me to post. Do you really think that the people of Elite would being the party to Chicago if there wasn't a reason. Really, they know what they are doing, enough said.


My guess is because Elite's money backers live in the state of Illinois. So it could be considered home turf to them.

TEXAS


----------



## Beastmaster

Actually, Kevin's theoretical backers live in Michigan.

I'm assuming that the two guys I mentioned are also the money guys. They hired one of the biggest law firms that is technically based in Michigan, but their largest office is in Chicago.

The arbitration hearing is in Chicago. They will meet at the courthouse, decide on a venue, announce the venue to the Judge, then depart to that venue. The only public part will be when they announce the locale. The rest will likely be behind closed doors.

Elite, on the other hand, filed all of their motions in the Western District of New York. Elite's acquiescence to move things to Chicago is (in my view) a huge tactical error on a grand scale. You *never* move your fight off of your turf. Yet the behind the scenes wrangling shows that Elite's lawyers, Kevin's lawyer, and SA's lawyers all agreeing to Chicago.

-Steve

The change in venue to the


----------



## Aggieland

I dont see where chicago plays a part in this.. I know it must but I dont know enough to understand why. someone fill me in..


----------



## amarchery

*what*

NOTHING will happen. That is where I have my $.  There is more happening here than will be there in the morning.


----------



## lunk2002

AR&BOW said:


> Because he did not design for them, he was just a consultant as an independent contractor.


 From what I read and understood of the contract( I'm no lawyer) Anything he came up with while under that contract archery related is the sole property of Elite. There was no such thing as "free time". 


Why is it so hard for some to understand that you need to protect what is yours? You think Rex Darlington and Matt McPherson let anyone use their patents or designs for no compensation?


----------



## Antihunter

Agree.Not anything anybody speculating on here will know about for a while is my 2 cents.


amarchery said:


> NOTHING will happen. That is where I have my $.  There is more happening here than will be there in the morning.


----------



## Beastmaster

Aggieland said:


> I dont see where chicago plays a part in this.. I know it must but I dont know enough to understand why. someone fill me in..


On July 28, 2009, all the law firms involved agreed to do a settlement meeting. This was filed by all three law firms and agreed to Chicago as the setting for the meeting.

Between July 28, 2009, and August 3, 2009, all parties agree to expedited discovery processes and a full pulling of all pictures.

This one document (called a Stipulation document) is a very telling piece of paper.

1) If you know you are right, you don't go to other locations. You make people come to you. If Elite was in the right, they should have never agreed to do this in Chicago.

2) In all the agreements signed by Kate and Kevin, it states that all issues shall be done using the rules, regulations, and laws in the State of New York.

Yet - they do a venue change. 

3) In the background, there is a battle of wills. He who is the biggest and baddest forces the change in location.

Dykema Gossett (SA's law firm) is the biggest and baddest.

4) Playing Six degrees of Separation here, Kevin and Kate's lawyer is a former employee of Dykema Gossett.

Hope this helps,
Steve


----------



## boonerbrad

I bet Elite's attorneys are a bunch of putz's. Heck i bet they don't even have real attorneys. They may just use what is said in this thread for their case.


----------



## amarchery

*Ok*

I love you Beastmaster! :77:

:grouphug: "Kevin, Kate, we are going to get it moved to Chicago where we will put a whippin' on 'em and you guys can then send your bows to American Outdoors. Mark will quit emailing and he will leave his sales rep alone. All will be euphoric and wonderful. We will then take over the archery industry and have Pete mopping floors in the Home office in Scottsdale Arizona. hee hee. OK, BREAK!"

I just want my bows! And a shark with a lazer beam attached to his head!


----------



## AR&BOW

lunk2002 said:


> From what I read and understood of the contract( I'm no lawyer) Anything he came up with while under that contract archery related is the sole property of Elite. There was no such thing as "free time".
> 
> 
> Why is it so hard for some to understand that you need to protect what is yours? You think Rex Darlington and Matt McPherson let anyone use their patents or designs for no compensation?


You need to read what I quoted. Parkerbows thought it was strange that he did not design the 2010 bows for Elite and I just stated why. People need to understand that nowhere has anyone seen what the contract Kevin had with J2 was. It takes more than a few months to design cams and the limbs were being worked on 2 years ago. Nothing that he has come out with was done under Elite Outdoors. So, it all depends on what he had with them. The preliminary patent that he had and was transferred to J2 then to Elite LLC may not be for these new cams and by the sounds of it they are not. My $$ is on Kevin personally. :tape:


----------



## Aggieland

Good point.. I'm betting Kevin covered his ***** and has for a long time.. Not likely he will get caught up in something without seeing it before it hits.. My money is on him as well.


----------



## trophytaker75

Most design and engineering contract's I have seen and signed,in so many words say if you design anything while employed by such company will be owned by such company.That is not to say that Kevins contract was not diff. but I have yet to work for a company that would let you design anything on thier dime and use it to start your own company.Not saying KS did this or has done anything wrong but this is what the contracts try to prevent from happening.Kevin has been at this for a while and been through the ringer so I highly doubt he would sign a contract that would limit him consulting or designing for just 1 company and would be suprised if he sold the rights to the 2-track binary to Elite I remeber somewere I saw a 2-track binary on a new advertisment that said licensed by Kevin Strothers.Why would it not say Elite LLC.This is not Kevins first pat. and is not the first time he has been drug through the mud so I am betting he has his basses covered.


----------



## Panzer 4

*Breaking news!!!!*

I am in Egypt for work. So, due to the earths rotation, I know the future... So, here is what may happen today.

(Makes as much sense as some of the posts, doesn't it?)

It turns out that Michael Moore may be producing a documentary, narrated by Nancy Pelosi. The documentary may speculate that Judge Sotomayor ruled that the cost of two attorneys, and a court filling, may be the cheapest advertising at this level, ever ventured. Since everything is Bush's fault, the middle class will have a tax hike penalty.

We can only hope that Ted Nugent will speak out.


----------



## EliteGThoe

Kevin isnt dumb, Im sure he saw this coming before any of us did. I am sure he took the appropriate measures also.


----------



## tmoran

trophytaker75 said:


> Most design and engineering contract's I have seen and signed,in so many words say if you design anything while employed by such company will be owned by such company.That is not to say that Kevins contract was not diff. but I have yet to work for a company that would let you design anything on thier dime and use it to start your own company.Not saying KS did this or has done anything wrong but this is what the contracts try to prevent from happening.Kevin has been at this for a while and been through the ringer so I highly doubt he would sign a contract that would limit him consulting or designing for just 1 company and would be suprised if he sold the rights to the 2-track binary to Elite I remeber somewere I saw a 2-track binary on a new advertisment that said licensed by Kevin Strothers.Why would it not say Elite LLC.This is not Kevins first pat. and is not the first time he has been drug through the mud so I am betting he has his basses covered.



Kevin was consulting through a company to Elite. Usually, consultants don't sign such clauses that state they will only consult to one company and all they design belong to said company. Consultants typically have many clients. Do I believe Stingray had many clients, no but I highly doubt Elite owns everything the design company (Stingray) worked on.


----------



## parkerbows

EliteGThoe said:


> Kevin isnt dumb, Im sure he saw this coming before any of us did. I am sure he took the appropriate measures also.


Look I am not saying he is or isn't but how do you know he is not dumb?
Just because you can design a bow doesn't mean you have common sense

Some of you guys act like you are drinking buddies with him.
I just hope whoever is right in this wins and if he is wrong his business never gets started and if elite is wrong they get countersued


----------



## tnarb

parkerbows said:


> Look I am not saying he is or isn't but how do you know he is not dumb?
> Just because you can design a bow doesn't mean you have common sense
> 
> Some of you guys act like you are drinking buddies with him.
> I just hope whoever is right in this wins and if he is wrong his business never gets started and if elite is wrong they get countersued


You are exactly right, becasue that REALLY is what the corts are her to do.....lets do all this stuff, sue, counter sue.......while some murdererm child molester is in jail, and get an early relase becasue the courts are so back logged they are forced to let real criminals go early. Sue'em all that's the American way.......Wait McDOnalds just gave me hot coffeed and it spilled hot on me...them no good.....why did they give me HOT coffee....are they trying to kill me....


----------



## parkerbows

tnarb said:


> You are exactly right, becasue that REALLY is what the corts are her to do.....lets do all this stuff, sue, counter sue.......while some murdererm child molester is in jail, and get an early relase becasue the courts are so back logged they are forced to let real criminals go early. Sue'em all that's the American way.......Wait McDOnalds just gave me hot coffeed and it spilled hot on me...them no good.....why did they give me HOT coffee....are they trying to kill me....


Yeah if they were justifyably wronged they should sit back and take it like a man and go out of business. Yeah it is the same as what you are saying:thumbs_do
I hate people getting sued for stupid reasons but why do you assume this is a stupid reason?
I am the last person that would sue someone.
I guess reasoning with someone like you isn't possible though because you think he can do no wrong.
Never once did I take sides because I don't know both sides of the story and either do you.
Man Love I guess


----------



## Aggieland

Well hopefully by this afternoon we might get some sort of answer as to what has happened and what is going to be the outcome of this trial. Should be fun watching this forum roll on.. :teeth:


----------



## amarchery

*Oh Boy!*

I got to start a new page! 

:rockband::set1_applaud::jam::RockOn::blob1::band::drummer::jazzmatazzes::wav::rock::guitarist2:



But...................................:evil5:


Crap. No I didn't. Good luck Kevin. No pressure. Only your bow company and commitments and the future of Strother Archery. No big deal. Take Beastmaster with you. Good luck Pete. Come up with something new. Or something.


----------



## Karbon

So any bets we hear NOTHING today?


----------



## cordini

Nothing today....Unless it is VERY, VERY Positive for K & K, then the word will get "leaked" and will be up by 5 pm CST here....Got no dog in this fight, but do want to wish K & K the best....Love his designs....Past, Present & Future.


----------



## Aggieland

Guess things are rolling right along in the city of Chicago.


----------



## Rambu

i bugged the room.... so far elite is just claiming all these things... I figues in about a hours SA will get to talk... Oh wait i guess Kevin took some paperclips when he quit and they want 2.50 for them....


----------



## Aggieland

I bet it's more like "You want the Truth ? You can't handle the Truth" :bs:


----------



## xm15e2m4

I guess I don't have anything valid to add to the discussion, but I just had to post on the most popular thread currently on AT. :shade:


----------



## Rambu

ok we are at 764 lets get to 1000 before the day is out....


----------



## floridagobbler

TTT just for the drama


----------



## Billy V

765


----------



## Aggieland

xm15e2m4 said:


> I guess I don't have anything valid to add to the discussion, but I just had to post on the most popular thread currently on AT. :shade:


Sweet.. So just to keep things rolling till someone finds out something today. What do you guys think about the bows released so far this year? I doing to pick 4 bows that I have seen that are pretty sweet. Besides the SA line. Hoyt Am's- drew and shot very smooth but not quite as fast as I would like... Omen- very fast and auctually is not a bad looking bow after seeing more pics of it. , Alien X- Nice looking bow very light which I really really personally like and prob has one of the best draw cycles I have ever felt and speed is pretty darn good as well. And last the Monster- fast bow, new concept i suppose. Personally the draw force curve is rough but a good looking bow none the less. whos next ?


----------



## DOAGuide

I'll help....lets make 1K


----------



## Panzer 4

I'll ante up, but I still would like to hear the ruling from Ted...


----------



## Aggieland

*All u need is no gloves in court to be free kevin*

No Gloves will free you haha..


----------



## DXTFREAK

I just heard CNN is there! JK


----------



## crooked stick

Wish it was O'Reilly..


----------



## crooked stick

This may be the beginning of the end.. brace yourselves.


----------



## Aggieland

Anyone know anybody on the inside that can slip us info as soon as the session ends today?:dog1:


----------



## vhunter

Aggieland said:


> No Gloves will free you haha..


OMG that was funny.


----------



## boonerbrad

Ttt


----------



## plottman

Verdict is in....Kate is smokin


----------



## Aggieland

plottman said:


> Verdict is in....Kate is smokin


After 3 years of AT and Elite I have yet to see a pic of this woman. Only people saying she is smokin.. Some one has to have a pic right?


----------



## AR&BOW

Panzer 4 said:


> I'll ante up, but I still would like to hear the ruling from Ted...


If Ted were ruling it would have been over at 9:01 and Elite would have walked out with their tail between their legs.




plottman said:


> Verdict is in....Kate is smokin


Got that right! :eyebrows:


----------



## crooked stick

The truth will free us..


----------



## Brad HT

Aggieland said:


> After 3 years of AT and Elite I have yet to see a pic of this woman. Only people saying she is smokin.. Some one has to have a pic right?


Ive been looking for one... I know I read somewhere that she was the first "Martin Girl"... who knows... theres a picture of a blonde on the AT history page that might be her, but I wont post, because I would have no idea....

B~


----------



## crooked stick

plottman said:


> Verdict is in....Kate is smokin


They must be stressed if she's turned to nicotine..


----------



## Aggieland

That Blond your talking about seems to be one of the first martin girls from what i can remember. But like you said, I have no idea either..


----------



## crooked stick

Let freedom ring...


----------



## Beastmaster

Aggieland said:


> After 3 years of AT and Elite I have yet to see a pic of this woman. Only people saying she is smokin.. Some one has to have a pic right?


Hehe....

Short bit of Martin Girl history, if my memory serves me correct.

First Martin Girls were Kate Robinson and Sarah (I forget her last name).

Here's Kate:









Here's Sarah:









Then there was Tracy Skiles









Actress Claudia Christian was mixed in somewhere in there timeline wise....

Now you have Laura.









Another mixture photo here on AT:
Clockwise - Sarah, Kate, Claudia, Kate.










-Steve


----------



## Okie918

No word yet?????


----------



## Aggieland

Im ready for the "Shocker", NO wait that didn't come out right :mg:


----------



## Browtine22

Someone owes me a Christmas present.


----------



## Aggieland

Ohhhh I have seen her before.. She is smokin.. Kev you stud.. :teeth:


----------



## Brad HT

Found one....

Heeeerress katie.... :darkbeer:


----------



## Brad HT

ya beat me to it... browtine.... 

nice job


----------



## Aggieland

How about we get to 1000 post with just her pics haha


----------



## Browtine22

> Brad HT ya beat me to it... browtine....


Archers helping Archers


----------



## Hoytonehalfplus

MitchFolsom said:


> Well I guess if you can't think for yourself, then let someone else do it for you.
> 
> No attack dog here. Just thinking for myself. Which doesn't happen too much on here.
> 
> Would you like some Kool Aid?


Seriously, MitchFolsom, if you have to have the last word all the time, then you're very much the attack dog, no? Are you after me, now? I'm 66, so I'm sure you could take me.

The point is, when archers find a good engineer, like Kevin and Richard, it's more than a little frustrating trying to follow them from one company to the next, to the next, to the next.....for crying out loud, Steadyhand bent over backwards trying (successfully) to get the local store to carry Pearson and what's he supposed to do now, go back and beat the stump for New Breed?

Maybe the folks who begged the local shop to carry Elite should now go back, eat a little crow and ask for Strother's?

You reduced his point down to dollar depreciation, so he'd look like a fool. Instead, you should have considered his over all point that it gets very frustrating trying to be loyal to Kevin and Richard.

We tell our local club folks to, "Try Pearson" or "Try Elite (what I shoot)" and then the next thing you know, we're having to say......"...well, hold that thought...maybe you shouldn't do what I just suggested...instead try NB or SA..."

It's not about dollar depreciation, it's about looking like a fool around the club trying to be loyal to these two.


----------



## Okie918

Aggieland said:


> Im ready for the "Shocker", NO wait that didn't come out right :mg:


Ouch


----------



## Rambu

kevin is a lucky man...

but all things aside.... 


where is mc L when we need him?


----------



## Beastmaster

Browtine22 said:


> Someone owes me a Christmas present.


Not really. A lot of Kate's pics are sitting here on AT already.


----------



## a1shooter

*Soooo*



Aggieland said:


> No Gloves will free you haha..


Are you saying, IF THE NO GLUVS FIT, YOU MUST AQUIT? :mg:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Court must be in recess as now I see pretty girl pictures are being introduced as evidence!


----------



## Browtine22

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Aggieland
> No Gloves will free you haha..
> 
> Are you saying, IF THE NO GLUVS FIT, YOU MUST AQUIT?


No more like, "If the cams don't fit you must aquit".


----------



## Aggieland

Everyone acts like following these guys is a big problem and they will never grow into a giant bow company. But maybe these guys dont want to be a huge corp.. ever considered that? Just a thought, I personally dont want a name brand, I want what i think is best and if thats unique or orig then even better..


----------



## gkonduris

Models for hire..........:angel:


----------



## Beastmaster

Oh, and on a side note, another IIRC.

Kate Strother (nee Robinson) is Terry Martin's granddaughter. I believe that Kevin is her first husband.

On the other side of the coin....Kate is #3 for Kevin. This one, ironically, has lasted the longest.

I think part of that is that there is a possibility that Kate knows the engineer mentality.


----------



## Beastmaster

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Court must be in recess as now I see pretty girl pictures are being introduced as evidence!


Nope. It's out of sheer boredom.

And - another Beastmaster prediction. This thread isn't where the news is going to break. I'd be watching the EAF and Strotherarchery.com instead.

-Steve


----------



## mcluvin

wideerhunt said:


> kevin is a lucky man...
> 
> but all things aside....
> 
> 
> where is mc L when we need him?


Oh McLuvin is here!!!!!


----------



## DBL4ARMSHIVVER

I guess I will be # 806.


----------



## Roland

Beastmaster said:


> Oh, and on a side note, another IIRC.
> 
> Kate Strother (nee Robinson) is Terry Martin's granddaughter. I believe that Kevin is her first husband.


I beleive Kate was his stepdaughter...........


----------



## AR&BOW

Beastmaster said:


> Oh, and on a side note, another IIRC.
> 
> Kate Strother (nee Robinson) is Terry Martin's granddaughter. I believe that Kevin is her first husband.
> 
> On the other side of the coin....Kate is #3 for Kevin. This one, ironically, has lasted the longest.
> 
> I think part of that is that there is a possibility that Kate knows the engineer mentality.


OHHH!!! Terry is gonna ban you for making him seem much older than he is. Kate was Terry's step daughter. Terry's former wife Donna is Kates mother. I am not sure, but I think Kate is Kevin's second wife, but not too sure.


----------



## mcluvin

Beastmaster said:


> Nope. It's out of sheer boredom.
> 
> And - another Beastmaster prediction. This thread isn't where the news is going to break. I'd be watching the EAF and Strotherarchery.com instead.
> 
> -Steve


I would think that there might be some kind of agreement on both parties to not discuss what transpires???


----------



## popestev

Pushing for 1,000 I bet we can see 1,500 by days end, quick some one post some more pics - of any thing.


----------



## Browtine22

It won't be to hard to figure out. Who sells what will tell the tale.


----------



## crooked stick

You lustful creatures... I too was once among you.. hence the name BigMan... but time is no friend as the years have caused sharp declines in testosterone output enabling me to focus more on the beauty within..


----------



## popestev

Its been hard to do but I think I finally found a bow desing Keven could produce and not get sued over.:mg:


----------



## Beastmaster

mcluvin said:


> I would think that there might be some kind of agreement on both parties to not discuss what transpires???


Dunno. I'm thinking one of the parties (the winning one) will end up saying something. 

Or, it goes to court for 2 years worth of drag out, knock down fighting.


----------



## Beastmaster

popestev said:


> Its been hard to do but I think I finally found a bow desing Keven could produce and not get sued over.:mg:


Heh. Every Welsh worth their salt is screaming at wanting to hold on to the design...

Oops...sorry. It's public domain now.


----------



## Mr. Burns

somehow or another, i had a feeling i would hear this happen. too much drama going on. 

i am pulling for Elite here. and i am sure they will win.


----------



## Karbon

Wow this is the First time Mr Burns and I are not on the same page...


----------



## Aggieland

*You must Acquit..*

Acquit the Sr-71


----------



## Mr. Burns

Karbon said:


> Wow this is the First time Mr Burns and I are not on the same page...


whats the point of Kevein makind anohter company.. he is just going to sell out on it, and go off and make something else nearly identical to what he already made.. 

those who can not learn from the past are condemned to repeat it..

time to start shooting martin/rytera and hoyt.


----------



## gavennn

fresh batch of popcorn for the afternoon feeding frenzy:moviecorn:moviecorn:moviecorn


----------



## badbow148

I think it will hurt both Co. more than each will admit to. K.S. will have to start over if the court battle gos past today.


----------



## sightpin

I am amazed that we've exhausted the thread to how many times Kevin's been married, and to whom, and who she's related to. Go chop some wood or something.:thumbs_do


----------



## AR&BOW

no.1 BigMan said:


> You lustful creatures... I too was once among you.. hence the name BigMan... but time is no friend as the years have caused sharp declines in testosterone output enabling me to focus more on the beauty within..


You got uglier with age also ah? :chortle:


----------



## Browtine22

> I am amazed that we've exhausted the thread to how many times Kevin's been married, and to whom, and who she's related to. Go chop some wood or something.


Stuck in an endless meeting right now. This thread is all I have between looking like I'm awake and drooling. Otherwise I would be sawing logs.


----------



## AR&BOW

Mr. Burns said:


> whats the point of Kevein makind anohter company.. he is just going to sell out on it, and go off and make something else nearly identical to what he already made..
> 
> those who can not learn from the past are condemned to repeat it..
> 
> time to start shooting martin/rytera and hoyt.


Well when he put his name on this one I think it became serious. Those other companies were a learning curve. . . . . .not sure which way the curve went though. Speaking of curves, anyone have any more pics of Kate??


----------



## P.Smash

I just want an SR-71 dammit!!!!


----------



## AR&BOW

I better slow down :confused3:

Aggieland 84
wideerhunt 45
Beastmaster 31
Jaben620 30
AR&BOW 28
JUMPMAN 21
Bob_Looney 21
jkcerda 18
b_vanfossen 17
RNT 16
KEN-813 16
parkerbows 15
vhunter 15
no.1 BigMan 14
AdvanTimberLou 14
tuskbuster 13
Browtine22 12
jjbuilder 11
ToughAntlerTees 11
DustyRx 11
mcluvin 11
MitchFolsom 10
188 Inches 10
popestev 10
Billincamo 10


----------



## Rattler

say what, say what? Mc Luvin in da House! What up "brother"!


----------



## Aggieland

Should be some kinda word comeing out of Chicago anytime now.. Come on.. I can't take it lol.ukey:


----------



## Aggieland

That white pic above has the same green fletching laying on the floor that the omen had in it. Thats funny. Clean shop Crackers :teeth:


----------



## DustyRx

Alright, after looking at certain pics posted I forgot what this thread was about. Can we just see more pics of models and not discuss whatever was being discussed?


----------



## bartman3562

*History*

Good thing we learn from experience


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=243824


----------



## Beastmaster

sightpin said:


> I am amazed that we've exhausted the thread to how many times Kevin's been married, and to whom, and who she's related to. Go chop some wood or something.:thumbs_do


Hm. Okay, I'll throw out something that will offend your high moral sensibilities even more then. I'll amaze you more then. 

I will play the other side of the fence as a devil's advocate. All this time, I've played the role that feels that Kevin has a slight advantage due to how Elite's acted in this whole thing. This post will play a scenario where it goes to court.

I've mentioned before in this thread that other people (outside of AT) have commented that I have a slightly twisted mindset that would be good for law. To paraphrase from the movie "Grosse Point Blank", sometimes you need some moral flexibility. This is an example of that.

So - here's something to think about.

Is there a psychological correlation between how many times Kevin has been married and how many bow companies he's jumped ship to and from? In other words, does Kevin not like being tied down to anything?

I've refrained from bringing this to the forefront until your post, but a personality quirk like this is a valid thing. Heck, this can even be brought up in court. 

Unlike criminal cases in which there has to be stuff beyond a shadow of a doubt, civil cases only need to show propensity and preponderance.

If (big if) this case does go to court, you can bet your bottom dollar that Elite will be dragging everything under the sun to win their case (although they haven't been doing well in my eyes so far). I can guarantee that they will attempt to screw with Kevin's personal rep.

They could bring to court every one of Kevin's ex's. They could bring to court every one of Kevin's former partners. Heck, they could bring out Bowtech's old president (the one that fired him).

This comment that I just made, of course, is an extremely mild version of what the court case could bring out. And unlike some tame discussion here on AT, the court case and it's transcripts could bring out very lurid stuff, both on Kevin's side, and Elite's side.

I will remind people (since others have brought up the OJ Simpson thing), that even though OJ was acquitted in the criminal case, he is still held guilty to the civil case. OJ's prosecution just had to say "Could OJ do it?" If the answer is yes, then OJ's found guilty in a civil case.

Same thing can happen in the Elite/Strother case if it goes to a court date. I'm sincerely hoping it doesn't.

Wanna dance with this one?  You think this is dirty - you better hope that it doesn't go to a full blown court system and trial run. Compared to the internet back when Kevin and Bowtech parted ways, there's a lot more stuff people can see now.

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

AR&BOW said:


> (Image Redacted)


Hm. Good thing you're not restricted to the cease and desist!


----------



## Aggieland

I got my money on it being over today and Everyone goes back to what they were doing..


----------



## jkcerda

Beastmaster said:


> Hm. Good thing you're not restricted to the cease and desist!


there was no cease & desist, there was a letter asking not to post until the 4th or sopemthing like that, well, its the 4th 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=977818


----------



## Aggieland

Post away boys. Post Away!!!!!!!!! Show us some new pics of the bows if you have them.!!


----------



## Mr. Burns

DustyRx said:


> Alright, after looking at certain pics posted I forgot what this thread was about. Can we just see more pics of models and not discuss whatever was being discussed?


sure.. in another thread!


----------



## a1shooter

*So you want to get to 1000 and pass the time too!*

99 bottles of beer on the wall, 99 bottles of beer, :set1_draught2: take one down pass it around :darkbeer: 98 bottles of beer on the wall. :mg:

Somebody's gonna be doing that when this is over. Who will it be?:noidea:


----------



## crooked stick

AR&BOW said:


> You got uglier with age also ah? :chortle:



Beauty is only skin deep..


----------



## Beastmaster

DustyRx said:


> Alright, after looking at certain pics posted I forgot what this thread was about. Can we just see more pics of models and not discuss whatever was being discussed?


Hehe....girls and guns. Girls and bows.

How many people wanna see the Matthews Passion female shooters doing bikini poster shots?

Of course, to add to controvery, according to Bowhunting Whitetails, Fall 2009, page 41, Tiff Lakosky shoots the Matthews Passion at a draw of 23.5, 50#, and 251fps. 

My wife's Bow Madness MC/32 is at 24.5 draw, 47#, and shoots at 244fps through the chrono. And if I crank my wife's bow to 50#, she's at 249fps.

Why shell out that much more money on a bow for 2-7fps? 

Oh, and before anyone gigs that "your wife isn't Tiff". No, she's not. She is a damned good shot, she's winning her division in a local 3D shoot with one night left (mixed gender), and I have no doubt she's gonna come home with an elk later this year. So she holds her own against the boys too.

How about that for a dual change of discussion?? 

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

jkcerda said:


> there was no cease & desist, there was a letter asking not to post until the 4th or sopemthing like that, well, its the 4th
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=977818


Hehe. Good point!


----------



## AR&BOW

Beastmaster said:


> Hm. Okay, I'll throw out something that will offend your high moral sensibilities even more then. I'll amaze you more then.
> 
> I will play the other side of the fence as a devil's advocate. All this time, I've played the role that feels that Kevin has a slight advantage due to how Elite's acted in this whole thing. This post will play a scenario where it goes to court.
> 
> I've mentioned before in this thread that other people (outside of AT) have commented that I have a slightly twisted mindset that would be good for law. To paraphrase from the movie "Grosse Point Blank", sometimes you need some moral flexibility. This is an example of that.
> 
> So - here's something to think about.
> 
> Is there a psychological correlation between how many times Kevin has been married and how many bow companies he's jumped ship to and from? In other words, does Kevin not like being tied down to anything?
> 
> I've refrained from bringing this to the forefront until your post, but a personality quirk like this is a valid thing. Heck, this can even be brought up in court.
> 
> Unlike criminal cases in which there has to be stuff beyond a shadow of a doubt, civil cases only need to show propensity and preponderance.
> 
> If (big if) this case does go to court, you can bet your bottom dollar that Elite will be dragging everything under the sun to win their case (although they haven't been doing well in my eyes so far). I can guarantee that they will attempt to screw with Kevin's personal rep.
> 
> They could bring to court every one of Kevin's ex's. They could bring to court every one of Kevin's former partners. Heck, they could bring out Bowtech's old president (the one that fired him).
> 
> This comment that I just made, of course, is an extremely mild version of what the court case could bring out. And unlike some tame discussion here on AT, the court case and it's transcripts could bring out very lurid stuff, both on Kevin's side, and Elite's side.
> 
> I will remind people (since others have brought up the OJ Simpson thing), that even though OJ was acquitted in the criminal case, he is still held guilty to the civil case. OJ's prosecution just had to say "Could OJ do it?" If the answer is yes, then OJ's found guilty in a civil case.
> 
> Same thing can happen in the Elite/Strother case if it goes to a court date. I'm sincerely hoping it doesn't.
> 
> Wanna dance with this one?  You think this is dirty - you better hope that it doesn't go to a full blown court system and trial run. Compared to the internet back when Kevin and Bowtech parted ways, there's a lot more stuff people can see now.
> 
> -Steve


You can bet it won't go to any trial. The costs would exceed any benefit and in these cases with smaller companies the courts tend to make them go into a room and not come out until there is an agreement. Kevin has all his bases covered :tape: and if you look at his business history it does not look great from the outside, but in truth shows he doesn't just jump ship.


----------



## popestev

a1shooter said:


> 99 bottles of beer on the wall, 99 bottles of beer, :set1_draught2: take one down pass it around :darkbeer: 98 bottles of beer on the wall,
> Somebody's gonna be doing that when this is over. Who will it be?:noidea:


98 bottles of beer on the wall 98 bottles of beer, take one down pass it around 97 bottles of beer on the wall,


Beastmaster said:


> Hehe....girls and guns. Girls and bows.
> 
> How many people wanna see the Matthews Passion female shooters doing bikini poster shots?
> 
> Of course, to add to controvery, according to Bowhunting Whitetails, Fall 2009, page 41, Tiff Lakosky shoots the Matthews Passion at a draw of 23.5, 50#, and 251fps.
> 
> My wife's Bow Madness MC/32 is at 24.5 draw, 47#, and shoots at 244fps through the chrono. And if I crank my wife's bow to 50#, she's at 249fps.
> 
> Why shell out that much more money on a bow for 2-7fps?
> 
> Oh, and before anyone gigs that "your wife isn't Tiff". No, she's not. She is a damned good shot, she's winning her division in a local 3D shoot with one night left (mixed gender), and I have no doubt she's gonna come home with an elk later this year. So she holds her own against the boys too.
> 
> How about that for a dual change of discussion??
> 
> -Steve


I thought it was great. I like your thinking. :shade:


----------



## standsitter

Just got a text...........


----------



## Beastmaster

AR&BOW said:


> You can bet it won't go to any trial. The costs would exceed any benefit and in these cases with smaller companies the courts tend to make them go into a room and not come out until there is an agreement. Kevin has all his bases covered :tape: and if you look at his business history it does not look great from the outside, but in truth shows he doesn't just jump ship.


I agree. However, lawyers are cruel. 

I do feel that it will come out all solved by the time today ends.


----------



## crooked stick

Tom cat sewing on the sewing machine...
Thread was rotten and needle was brass...
Took eight stitches in tom cat's ***...
He pulled and he pulled till his tail turned blue...
Poor little reen I feel so sorry for you...


----------



## a1shooter

*Any one....*

Anyone got peanuts to help wash down my beer??


----------



## DustyRx

standsitter said:


> Just got a text...........



Me to. I have to bring home some milk.


----------



## Rambu

standsitter said:


> Just got a text...........


and is says???


----------



## Brad HT

Does anyone think that Kevin may even have started this knowing full well that he could get sued, and maybe even to get his bows sold by elite... (using Beastmasters proposed outcome)

I dont have a problem with Kevin, ... he does good work, but he had to have some kind of knowledge this might happen...


----------



## popestev

no.1 BigMan said:


> Tom cat sewing on the sewing machine...
> Thread was rotten and needle was brass...
> Took eight stitches in tom cat's *****...
> He pulled and he pulled till his tail turned blue...
> Poor little reen I feel so sorry for you...


:lol3: come on we need a big push if were gonna make 1,000


----------



## badbow148

If it does not, it is not good for K.S. other than time he does not have to start over this late in the year.


----------



## Browtine22

Doing my part


----------



## crooked stick

Brad HT said:


> Does anyone think that Kevin may even have started this knowing full well that he could get sued, and maybe even to get his bows sold by elite... (using Beastmasters proposed outcome)
> 
> I dont have a problem with Kevin, ... he does good work, but he had to have some kind of knowledge this might happen...


Possible... we all know we're gonna die and yet we still continue to march through life..


----------



## crooked stick

popestev said:


> :lol3: come on we need a big push if were gonna make 1,000



I'm throwing out everything I've got..


----------



## popestev

a1shooter said:


> Anyone got peanuts to help wash down my beer??


Wait where were we, yes thats right 
97 bottles of beer on the wall 97 bottles of beer take one down pass it around 96 bottles of beer,


----------



## jdduffy

Kevin's been through this before,he must have something up his sleeve!!!!!!!!


Just trying to keep this going.


----------



## badbow148

Can not handle the beer song did that to much in the 70s.


----------



## popestev

Does any one know how many individuals have viewed this thread?


----------



## Aggieland

*Party time Excellent*

:rockband: YEAHHHHH


----------



## jjbuilder

standsitter said:


> Just got a text...........



Me too!


----------



## popestev

96 bottles of beer on the wall 96 bottles of beer take one down pass it around 95 bottles of beer,


----------



## jjbuilder

Hunter pete is in the house! How bout some news?


----------



## badbow148

Do not be bragging about the TXT lets here it.


----------



## DustyRx

Matt McPhearson was spotted walking into the meeting. 
He was carrying a guitar. 
They said he was alone and was going to play a solo.


----------



## AR&BOW

Beastmaster said:


> I agree. However, lawyers are cruel.
> 
> I do feel that it will come out all solved by the time today ends.


Yep, I can pretty much guarantee it will be in his favor at least for the most part and will likely be over today.



popestev said:


> Does any one know how many individuals have viewed this thread?


25,83X


----------



## Beastmaster

Beastmaster said:


> Hehe....girls and guns. Girls and bows.
> 
> How many people wanna see the Matthews Passion female shooters doing bikini poster shots?
> (snip)





popestev said:


> 98 bottles of beer on the wall 98 bottles of beer, take one down pass it around 97 bottles of beer on the wall,
> 
> 
> I thought it was great. I like your thinking. :shade:


Hehe.. So do I. Of course, Tiff's already done the bikini thing twice on a show. 

My fave is Jodi Clark. She and my wife have similar builds...'cept my wife has reddish brown hair and she wears it shorter.


----------



## Beastmaster

wideerhunt said:


> and is says???


"Can you buy diapers on the way home?"


----------



## DustyRx

DustyRx said:


> Matt McPhearson was spotted walking into the meeting.
> He was carrying a guitar.
> They said he was alone and was going to play a solo.



Oops it was a mistake. 
It is going to be a Monster Jam.


----------



## Karbon

DustyRx said:


> Matt McPhearson was spotted walking into the meeting.
> He was carrying a guitar.
> They said he was alone and was going to play a solo.


I heard he was taping it all so he could copy it all for the 2010 Mathews line like he did with PSE last year.


----------



## crooked stick

Sometimes we have to fail to succeed...


----------



## badbow148

Karbon said:


> I heard he was taping it all so he could copy it all for the 2010 Mathews line like he did with PSE last year.


+2 read my mind Karbon


----------



## gavennn

Can cut the suspense with a knife:darkbeer:


----------



## crooked stick

no.1 BigMan said:


> Sometimes we have to fail to succeed...



Disclaimer: The above post is in no way correlated to the one immediately proceeding it.. Just luck of the draw bad timing makes it appear so.


----------



## Karbon

badbow148 said:


> +2 read my mind karbon


lol...:d:d:d


----------



## popestev

Why can't I get to page 23? I am stuck on pg 22.


----------



## Yichi

I'm showing you as first post on page 23? /dunno


----------



## DustyRx

Pete is currently viewing this thread. 
Do you think it is over or are they using info posted here for some reason?


----------



## Aggieland

Anyone going to fill us in on what went down?? if in fact it is already over??


----------



## crooked stick

if you think I'm sexy.. just reach out and touch me.. come on sugar let me know..


----------



## Aggieland

DustyRx said:


> Pete is currently viewing this thread.
> Do you think it is over or are they using info posted here for some reason?


That or someone hacked his computer while he is away.. This is crazy..


----------



## DustyRx

Aggieland said:


> Anyone going to fill us in on what went down?? if in fact it is already over??


They agreed that neither party would sell a bow to an Aggie. 
And all new bows would be burnt orange.

j/k


----------



## Aggieland

DustyRx said:


> They agreed that neither party would sell a bow to an Aggie.
> 
> 
> j/k


Ouch.. Guess I will make a frakenbow out of my Envy and the Omen.. That would be fun.


----------



## crooked stick

DustyRx said:


> They agreed that neither party would sell a bow to an Aggie.
> 
> 
> j/k



Or to a hillbilly..


J/K!!


----------



## Beastmaster

popestev said:


> Why can't I get to page 23? I am stuck on pg 22.


Dunno. You're on page 23.

I do know that this board software has a tendency to allocate pages ahead of time as a thread grows. Another forum that I participate in uses the same software, and will do the same thing.

-Steve


----------



## Aggieland

DustyRx said:


> They agreed that neither party would sell a bow to an Aggie.
> And all new bows would be burnt orange.
> 
> j/k


I guess if they were burnt orange they would like other male bows


----------



## Yichi

pete it you read this, I need a new bottom cam draw stop for my SynX. pm me


----------



## DustyRx

no.1 BigMan said:


> Or to a hillbilly..
> 
> 
> J/K!!


Quantity of teeth was not a stipulation.


----------



## a1shooter

*What about*



dustyrx said:


> they agreed that neither party would sell a bow to an aggie.
> And all new bows would be burnt orange.
> 
> J/k





no.1 bigman said:


> or to a hillbilly..
> 
> 
> J/k!!:d


********?


----------



## DustyRx

Aggieland said:


> I guess if they were burnt orange they would like other male bows


that's funny. no pun intended


----------



## crooked stick

DustyRx said:


> Quantity of teeth was not a stipulation.



A shower was..


----------



## P.Smash

C'mon already......our clothes will be out of style by the time we find out what happened!


----------



## Beastmaster

DustyRx said:


> Pete is currently viewing this thread.
> Do you think it is over or are they using info posted here for some reason?





Aggieland said:


> That or someone hacked his computer while he is away.. This is crazy..


Is HunterPete Peter Crawford??


----------



## DustyRx

no.1 BigMan said:


> A shower was..



darn it.


----------



## Browtine22

Come on Pete, tell us, we won't tell anyone else.


----------



## DustyRx

Beastmaster said:


> Is HunterPete Peter Crawford??


yes


----------



## Yichi

P.Smash said:


> C'mon already......our clothes will be out of style by the time we find out what happened!


Mine were already... :dontknow:


----------



## Aggieland

going to have to stop reading this and do some work soon. someone spill the beans already..


----------



## HORSEMOVER

No news is good news - Right????????????????????????


----------



## DXTFREAK

He could be on a phone, waiting for someone to leak it!


----------



## crooked stick

a1shooter said:


> ********?


******** are in as long as your truck has at least 8inches of lift and you're runnin knobbies size 31 x 10.50 or larger..


----------



## P.Smash

I'm freakin out man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yichi

Aggieland said:


> going to have to stop reading this and do some work soon. someone spill the beans already..


In this economy, just be glad you have work to do. We are fearing layoffs at my work will be coming soon if things don't pick up.


----------



## Aggieland

I bet they are reading what were saying in court right now.. If I go down everyone here goes with me!!!!:bolt:


----------



## Nuwwave

Kevin Strother No Longer W/bowtech 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I Would Like To Tell All Of The Archery World That As Of Today I Will No Longer Be Designing For Bowtech. From 1999 Thru 2006 I Have Designed All Bowtech Models. 
After Kate And I Put Up Our Wedding Photo's Yesterday, Bowtech Fired Me While On Medical Leave!!!!!!!!!!!! John Strasheim Fired Me Via' Email For " Not Picking Up My Phone " I Have The Email If Anyone Would Like To See It. So Much For Your Patriotic Company!!
As For Bowtech, You May Want To Find Out Who Will Be Designing There Future Lines???
I Have Personally Seen A Faster, Smoother, Quieter, & Less Exspensive Line Of Bows. You Might Hold Off On Getting That 06 Bowtech If I Were You!!!!!

And Yes There Was And Still Is A Limb Problem. We Worked On It With New Materials, Changed Pre Loads, I Broke 8 Sets On A 06 Tribute In One Day! In R&d We Broke Over 200 Finalizing The Specs For The 06 Line! I Am Not Bashing, Just Letting You Know There Is Still A Problem. I Have Been Gone On Medical Leave For Over 6 Weeks, And They As Far As I Know Never Bothered To Fix The Problem On The 06 Line While I Was Away.

As The Co Founder And V.p Of R&d, I Have Heard As Well As Seen Some Things That Would Make Me Wonder If Your New 06 Bowtech As Well As The Ones You Already Own, Will Still Be Covered By A Bowtech Warranty???.......they Might Not Be Around In 07...just A Thought.

To All That I Have Met Over The Years At Shows, It Has Been Fun. I'll Still See Ya There!!!! 

Kevin 

Anyone remember this?


----------



## Karbon

Yichi said:


> pete it you read this, I need a new bottom cam draw stop for my SynX. pm me


Call G5 to get him.


----------



## Aggieland

Im gonna ukey: we need a verdict!!


----------



## HORSEMOVER

Aggieland said:


> I bet they are reading what were saying in court right now.. If I go down everyone here goes with me!!!!:bolt:


Plead the 5th.


----------



## HORSEMOVER

Karbon said:


> Call G5 to get him.



:smile:


----------



## Aggieland

HORSEMOVER said:


> Plead the 5th.


Umm I'm just a Jackaxe.. Umm Judge... Umm I don't know nothing.. The gloves dont fit..


----------



## Yichi

Aggieland said:


> I bet they are reading what were saying in court right now.. If I go down everyone here goes with me!!!!:bolt:


I will testify its all your fault


----------



## Beastmaster

no.1 BigMan said:


> ******** are in as long as your truck has at least 8inches of lift on you're runnin knobbies size 31 x 10.50 or larger..


Hm. I run 38x15.5Rx16.5 Swampers on one of my trucks. I guess I count as a *******???

-Steve


----------



## Aggieland

*Hmmm*

Closing in on 1000 post fellas.. We going to know something before then?


----------



## Beastmaster

DustyRx said:


> yes


Ahh. Funny. He must be bored then. Hitting AT Mobile via Blackberry or iPhone.


----------



## bow slayer

Aggieland said:


> Im gonna ukey: we need a verdict!!


+1 ukey:


----------



## HORSEMOVER

Aggieland said:


> Umm I'm just a Jackaxe.. Umm Judge... Umm I don't know nothing.. The gloves dont fit..



JUDGE - I see what your saying son but the no-glov does fit


----------



## Beastmaster

Yichi said:


> I will testify its all your fault


Heh. Everything is subpoenable. Even the stuff we talk about here on AT.

-Steve


----------



## crooked stick

Beastmaster said:


> Hm. I run 38x15.5Rx16.5 Swampers on one of my trucks. I guess I count as a *******???
> 
> -Steve


You will likely be contacted by a rep with an offering to be their poster child.


----------



## gavennn

they love the drama as much as everyone i believe either way free advertising for both.


----------



## jkcerda

Beastmaster said:


> Hm. I run 38x15.5Rx16.5 Swampers on one of my trucks. I guess I count as a *******???
> 
> -Steve


built a forum based on ******* mentality , see sig


----------



## AR&BOW

popestev said:


> Why can't I get to page 23? I am stuck on pg 22.


Because any posts the mods delete are actually not gone, just invisible to everyone but mods. Thus it can show an extra page even though we can't get to it.



DustyRx said:


> They agreed that neither party would sell a bow to an Aggie.
> And all new bows would be burnt orange.
> 
> j/k






Browtine22 said:


> Come on Pete, tell us, we won't tell anyone else.


He likely isn't even in Chicago.


----------



## Aggieland

Well all I know is.. I like both companys I just want an Sr-71 Then a different bow next year and the next lol. Other than that I know nothing.


----------



## jdduffy

popestev said:


> does any one know how many individuals have viewed this thread?


25,833


----------



## a1shooter

*Cool*



no.1 BigMan said:


> ******** are in as long as your truck has at least 8inches of lift and you're runnin knobbies size 31 x 10.50 or larger..


I'll get that done ASAP! :thumbs_up


----------



## vhunter

Yichi said:


> pete it you read this, I need a new bottom cam draw stop for my SynX. pm me


That's funny.


----------



## bow slayer

jdduffy said:


> 25,833


wow...

I don't know bout you guys but im only waiting 10 more minutes tops


----------



## AR&BOW

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 57 (45 members and 12 guests)
Aggieland, mountaingost, Unk Bond, Browtine22, FEDIE316, bow slayer, a1shooter, HORSEMOVER, P.Smash, Brad HT, jjohnson, gavennn, Amnesia, young_bull44, Terry G, moto213, jdduffy, mxwarren, Beastmaster, jkcerda, the wham, huntinghippie, tparchery, TXHRTHNTR, azone5, okiedog, Billy V, amarchery, Nuwwave, Blacky, swampking, webb babcock, BCJON, WNY Bowhunter, Tesla, plottman, LIMBHANGER 36, pklyph, slowzuki2003, pointystik


----------



## P.Smash

This is getting old. If I dont learn something new soon, I'm gonna take my toys and go home!!!


----------



## Aggieland

bow slayer said:


> wow...
> 
> I don't know bout you guys but im only waiting 10 more minutes tops


Yeah this could drag on for days and days.. ugh


----------



## Yichi

vhunter said:


> That's funny.


Might as well get something constructive done in this thread since we don't have a verdict yet


----------



## DOAGuide

The order said to be done by early afternoon today.


----------



## Beastmaster

AR&BOW said:


> He likely isn't even in Chicago.


Yep. And neither is Kevin.

They let the sharks do all the talking.

-Steve


----------



## Yichi

Aggieland said:


> Yeah this could drag on for days and days.. ugh


I'm on vacation this week taking care of wife, so I got the time


----------



## BCJON

*Reuters News Flash...*

In a bold move, Elite Archery have stopped production of their 2010 bow lineup and gone directly to 2011 :smile:

Jon


----------



## bow slayer

DOAGuide said:


> The order said to be done by early afternoon today.


what time zone are they in?


----------



## Aggieland

P.Smash said:


> This is getting old. If I dont learn something new soon, I'm gonna take my toys and go home!!!


Whales, dolphins and apes are the only animals, other than humans, known to commit suicide.. There you learned something new haha.. im about to follow the apes,dolphins and whales if something dosent happen lol:teeth:


----------



## Karbon

Aggieland said:


> Whales, dolphins and apes are the only animals, other than humans, known to commit suicide.. There you learned something new haha.. im about to follow the apes,dolphins and whales if something dosent happen lol:teeth:


Funny what the "advanced brain" can do for us.


----------



## Browtine22

Funny how many are here and EAF at the same time.


----------



## Brad HT

bow slayer said:


> what time zone are they in?


Were in the Central time zone


----------



## vhunter

Aggieland said:


> Whales, dolphins and apes are the only animals, other than humans, known to commit suicide.. There you learned something new haha.. im about to follow the apes,dolphins and whales if something dosent happen lol:teeth:


Just wait. My spy in Chicago tells me they are still in court.


----------



## Yichi

Aggieland said:


> Whales, dolphins and apes are the only animals, other than humans, known to commit suicide.. There you learned something new haha.. im about to follow the apes,dolphins and whales if something dosent happen lol:teeth:


That has to be a lie. If you saw how many dead squirrels there are around my house from them idiots running across the street...


----------



## bow slayer

Brad HT said:


> Were in the Central time zone


thanks

might wait another 10 now! :darkbeer:


----------



## crooked stick

no.1 BigMan said:


> ******** are in as long as your truck has at least 8inches of lift and you're runnin knobbies size 31 x 10.50 or larger..


Sorry guys... just received a memo that I forget one..

******** are in as long as your truck has at least 8inches of lift and you're runnin knobbies size 31 x 10.50 or larger and a set of cow balls hanging from the rear bumper..

See example below:


----------



## Brad HT

you know... how far has society come that we need instant gratification and constant news updates every 30 seconds. Whatever happened to the days of the morning paper, and the evening news.?....

Now, if you dont mind, Im going to go check my facebook and twitter page..


----------



## AR&BOW

Browtine22 said:


> Funny how many are here and EAF at the same time.


If Elite does not get what they want do people really think it will get posted there?


----------



## Browtine22

Can't wait to see if it comes up here or EAF. I bet the Strother blog opens first.


----------



## bow slayer

AR&BOW said:


> If Elite does not get what they want do people really think it will get posted there?


someone will probably say something


----------



## Brad HT

AR&BOW said:


> If Elite does not get what they want do people really think it will get posted there?


I thought about that... Im surprised it hasnt been mentioned already


----------



## AR&BOW

Brad HT said:


> you know... how far has society come that we need instant gratification and constant news updates every 30 seconds. Whatever happened to the days of the morning paper, and the evening news.?....
> 
> Now, if you dont mind, Im going to go check my facebook and twitter page..


Because the morning paper and evening news are all liberal spun propaganda.


----------



## DXTFREAK

On another note! I just got fired probably bc of this.


----------



## AR&BOW

I should really go in to work early just to get off this computer and get a life back. Then again, what fun is it to know something last.


----------



## Brad HT

AR&BOW said:


> Because the morning paper and evening news are all liberal spun propaganda.


those crazy liberals... there all nutbags..!

Us conservatives on the otherhand... were totally sane, right?


----------



## bow slayer

brad ht said:


> those crazy liberals... There all nutbags..!
> 
> Us conservatives on the otherhand... Were totally sane, right?


right!


----------



## Yichi

DXTFREAK said:


> On another note! I just got fired probably bc of this.


what happened? :mg:


----------



## a1shooter

*What the h***?*



AR&BOW said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 57 (45 members and 12 guests)
> Aggieland, mountaingost, Unk Bond, Browtine22, FEDIE316, bow slayer, a1shooter, HORSEMOVER, P.Smash, Brad HT, jjohnson, gavennn, Amnesia, young_bull44, Terry G, moto213, jdduffy, mxwarren, Beastmaster, jkcerda, the wham, huntinghippie, tparchery, TXHRTHNTR, azone5, okiedog, Billy V, amarchery, Nuwwave, Blacky, swampking, webb babcock, BCJON, WNY Bowhunter, Tesla, plottman, LIMBHANGER 36, pklyph, slowzuki2003, pointystik


Why wasn't I first on that list? a1 comes before Ag. What the h***? :noidea:

Just helping out. I gotta go eat some leftover popeyes chicken. I wanna see 1000 posts when I get back!


----------



## Karbon

dxtfreak said:


> on another note! I just got fired probably bc of this.


me too!


----------



## Aggieland

a1shooter said:


> Why wasn't I first on that list? a1 comes before Ag. What the h***? :noidea:
> 
> Just helping out. I gotta go eat some leftover popeyes chicken. I wanna see 1000 posts when I get back!


Aggies are always #1 haha.. jk


----------



## AR&BOW

Brad HT said:


> those crazy liberals... there all nutbags..!
> 
> Us conservatives on the otherhand... were totally sane, right?


Until this thread yes.


----------



## Beastmaster

no.1 BigMan said:


> Sorry guys... just received a memo that I forget one..
> 
> ******** are in as long as your truck has at least 8inches of lift and you're runnin knobbies size 31 x 10.50 or larger and a set of cow balls hanging from the rear bumper..
> 
> See example below:


Those are the strangest cow balls I've seen.

Besides, I don't need cow balls (or any other type) for my truck.


----------



## Aggieland

Im waiting till they come out with Elephant Balls.. for my wifes mazda.. haha


----------



## Yichi

a1shooter said:


> Why wasn't I first on that list? a1 comes before Ag. What the h***? :noidea:


It's not alphabetical...

Can I has some of dat chiken?


----------



## AR&BOW

Do you think Strother's lawyers are using the slogan "Catch Us If You Can" ??? Hope they know its trademarked.


----------



## Aggieland

AR&BOW said:


> Do you think Strother's lawyers are using the slogan "Catch Us If You Can" ??? Hope they know its trademarked.


Be sure to avoid the word Bianar%...


----------



## crooked stick

Aggieland said:


> Im waiting till they come out with Elephant Balls.. for my wifes mazda.. haha



Careful... you never want to out do yourself..


----------



## Aggieland

no.1 BigMan said:


> Careful... you never want to out do yourself..


:mg: no worries.. :teeth: I will just catch elephantitus.. ever heard of that stuff .. ouch


----------



## Brad HT

Aggieland said:


> Be sure to avoid the word Bianar%...


Why cant you use the word Binar...?


----------



## Aggieland

Trademark of Bowtech or something. Were only like 17 or 18 away from that 1000 post!!!!!!!! :teeth:


----------



## Browtine22

Closing in on the 1000


----------



## a1shooter

*redneckarcher.com*

redneckarcher.com
Anyone keeping an eye out there? Probably hit there first.


----------



## fiveohrsp

*so im*

i drove home on my lunch break to see *** happened....and nothing has! so im donating a post to make it to 1000. its 230 in chi-town, where are my answers? where are your children?:darkbeer:


----------



## azone5

I've been reading from page 12 from where I left off before. You guys were posting so fast I never thought I'd catch up to post here. lol

Just waiting like everyone else for some news. Like Paul Harvey said" for the rest of the story..."


----------



## fiveohrsp

did it seriously just block out double you tee eff?


----------



## Yichi

fiveohrsp said:


> did it seriously just block out double you tee eff?


aparently it did. *** is up with that?


----------



## a1shooter

*Smiley*



fiveohrsp said:


> did it seriously just block out double you tee eff?


There is a w** smiley. I tried to use it and it didn't show up. Just ***.


----------



## Beastmaster

Aggieland said:


> Im waiting till they come out with Elephant Balls.. for my wifes mazda.. haha


I saw a set of bumpernutz on a slammed Chevy dually with bags to where when the truck was shut off, the truck would lower to a set of stops and go down to the ground.

The bumpernutz would lay sticking out of the bumper on the ground, just sitting there.

-Steve


----------



## Yichi

getting closer...


----------



## a1shooter

*?????*

Here it is, thrice. :***::***::***:


----------



## Beastmaster

Funny. This thread has grown so much just in the past few hours.

17 posts left to 1000..

-Steve


----------



## Yichi

Beastmaster said:


> I saw a set of bumpernutz on a slammed Chevy dually with bags to where when the truck was shut off, the truck would lower to a set of stops and go down to the ground.
> 
> The bumpernutz would lay sticking out of the bumper on the ground, just sitting there.
> 
> -Steve


was he laying stops, drag blocks, inner fenders, or frame?


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

donating a post to get to the 1,000 mark! Whose Blog will open 1st?? Elite or Strother..I just hope that it comes out amicable for both parties!:darkbeer:


----------



## jkcerda

its all a conspiracy by this man


----------



## HORSEMOVER

What just happened?


----------



## Browtine22

We still have HOPE


----------



## Aggieland

Thats awsome hahahaah


----------



## Beastmaster

Yichi said:


> was he laying stops, drag blocks, inner fenders, or frame?


Stops mounted on the frame. The bumpers would basically be 1 inch off the ground.

The bumpernutz were squeezed between the bumper and the asphalt. Kinda visually disturbing, if you know what I mean.


----------



## HORSEMOVER

Beastmaster said:


> The bumpernutz were squeezed between the bumper and the asphalt. Kinda visually disturbing, if you know what I mean.


Never liked slammed trucks. Now I know why - OUCH!


----------



## amarchery

*bet*

I have $ on something else. IF this thread was about other folks, it would have been canned a long time ago. Martin is eating it up!

When Strother Archery comes out good, this thread is gone. I guarantee it. So enjoy it while it lasts. 

Some funny stuff here guys. Thanks for the laugh. I gotta go try and put a BowTech back together or something.


----------



## bow slayer

I'm back!.....wow! were alomst at 1000!


----------



## Beastmaster

jkcerda said:


> its all a conspiracy by this man


Funny. Before the most current Joker came out, there was this movie called "Ichi the Killer" (Americanized translation).

It involved this sadist Yakuza killer named Kakihara hunting down a psycho named Ichi, who was killing off rival and friendly Yakuza members.

Kakihara had a slit mouth and cheeks like the current Joker. It predated the Batman movie by a bunch of years.

-Steve


----------



## marzomi

no.1 BigMan said:


> Sorry guys... just received a memo that I forget one..
> 
> ******** are in as long as your truck has at least 8inches of lift and you're runnin knobbies size 31 x 10.50 or larger and a set of cow balls hanging from the rear bumper..
> 
> See example below:



My rig is female, but she's got some fine legs...


----------



## Beastmaster

amarchery said:


> I have $ on something else. IF this thread was about other folks, it would have been canned a long time ago. Martin is eating it up!
> 
> When Strother Archery comes out good, this thread is gone. I guarantee it. So enjoy it while it lasts.
> 
> Some funny stuff here guys. Thanks for the laugh. I gotta go try and put a BowTech back together or something.



Martin is eating it up. Look at this - just this thread alone helps their advertisement revenue stream in the future.

-Steve


----------



## vhunter

Are we to 1000 yet.:darkbeer:


----------



## bow slayer

annnnnnnnnnnnd................1000?


----------



## Aggieland

Who is lucky # 1000?


----------



## Browtine22

Getting closer


----------



## Nuwwave

1000?


----------



## HORSEMOVER

Getting closer


----------



## Beastmaster

vhunter said:


> Are we to 1000 yet.:darkbeer:


No. And AT won't let me post a message shorter than 3 characters.


----------



## Yichi

Beastmaster said:


> Stops mounted on the frame. The bumpers would basically be 1 inch off the ground.
> 
> The bumpernutz were squeezed between the bumper and the asphalt. Kinda visually disturbing, if you know what I mean.


actually if the bumpers were that low, on a dually, he would be laying frame, if not bodied. 

(yes I help a buddy build minitrucks/fullsizes and owned 2 different airbagged trucks myself)


----------



## Aggieland

me ohhhhhhh


----------



## vhunter

Browtine22 said:


> Getting closer


You nailed it. Hip hip ...........


----------



## AR&BOW

Browtine22 said:


> Getting closer


You win!!


----------



## Aggieland

Browtine got it .. lucky man haha


----------



## Beastmaster

Browtine22 said:


> Getting closer


We have a winner! 

You just got instant fame for the next 2 seconds!


----------



## HORSEMOVER

Missed:thumbs_do


----------



## Browtine22

I am a proud man. This is a great day !


----------



## bow slayer

HORSEMOVER said:


> Missed:thumbs_do


me too


----------



## HORSEMOVER

2,000 by 6:00????????


----------



## Yichi

Browtine22 said:


> Getting closer


You win the 1000th post prize....

Here's your cookie:


----------



## Aggieland

Browtine22 said:


> I am a proud man. This is a great day !


Now that was funny I really lol...


----------



## Beastmaster

Yichi said:


> actually if the bumpers were that low, on a dually, he would be laying frame, if not bodied.
> 
> (yes I help a buddy build minitrucks/fullsizes and owned 2 different airbagged trucks myself)


I can't understand the bagging thing with the Firestone bags other than for show or for hauling heavy loads within the frame limit.

Me - I like ground clearance. 

-Steve


----------



## vhunter

Browtine22 said:


> I am a proud man. This is a great day !


Alright now back to the case in hand.

This just in. Pete seen leaving courts house crying. Are these tears of joy or sorrow. Tune into news 8 at 11:00 for complete details.


----------



## Yichi

Beastmaster said:


> I can't understand the bagging thing with the Firestone bags other than for show or for hauling heavy loads within the frame limit.
> 
> Me - I like ground clearance.
> 
> -Steve


The bags, if truck was that low, were put on to make the truck lower for show purposes or dragging. The leveling bag kit will not allow you to get that low, and for the modifications needed for it to work, it's cheaper to do a non load leveling bag setup.

I know trucks that can lay flat on the ground (rocker panel since truck was body dropped over the frame) and can still get almost 15" of lift and have more ground clearance than it had when stock.


----------



## Karbon

done...1000.:darkbeer:


----------



## Beastmaster

HORSEMOVER said:


> 2,000 by 6:00????????


I hope not. AT already had a pause earlier today.


----------



## Browtine22

Just called the wife to tell her I won the prize for the 1000th post. I was excited...... She said get a life :embarres:.

Thanks for the cookie. I will have it framed.


----------



## crooked stick

Dangit.... a few minutes late and two inches short once again.


----------



## Aggieland

Browtine22 said:


> Just called the wife to tell her I won the prize for the 1000th post. I was excited...... She said get a life :embarres:.
> 
> Thanks for the cookie. I will have it framed.


Yeah my wife is getting her hair highlighted and asked what I was doing. I told her and she said I was a Dumb ***** .. kidding of course. somewhat anyway :smile:


----------



## Yichi

no.1 BigMan said:


> Dangit.... a few minutes late and two inches short once again.


I wont even ask...


----------



## HORSEMOVER

Browtine22 said:


> Just called the wife to tell her I won the prize for the 1000th post. I was excited...... She said get a life :embarres:.
> 
> Thanks for the cookie. I will have it framed.


Congrats! Today is a day you will always remember:smile:


----------



## AR&BOW

Browtine22 said:


> Just called the wife to tell her I won the prize for the 1000th post. I was excited...... She said get a life :embarres:.
> 
> Thanks for the cookie. I will have it framed.






no.1 BigMan said:


> Dangit.... a few minutes late and two inches short once again.


Viagra and an alarm clock? :noidea:


----------



## pklyph

*interesting...*

Atleast I think so...

Hunterpete was on here today already, but hasn't been over at Elites site (at least according to his profile) since 8-2-09...

I think that shows how much he wants to see what everyone is thinking even though they have stopped posts over there....


----------



## Aggieland

I wish something anything would get posted from the hearing today.


----------



## a1shooter

*Crap*



Browtine22 said:


> Just called the wife to tell her I won the prize for the 1000th post. I was excited...... She said get a life :embarres:.
> 
> Thanks for the cookie. I will have it framed.


Man. Chocolate chip is my favorite. My stinkin' computer crashed. While you guys were readying to hit submit I was getting the Diagnose Connection problems crap!!!:angry::BangHead:


----------



## Beastmaster

pklyph said:


> Atleast I think so...
> 
> Hunterpete was on here today already, but hasn't been over at Elites site (at least according to his profile) since 8-2-09...
> 
> I think that shows how much he wants to see what everyone is thinking even though they have stopped posts over there....


Now that is very interesting.

If I was the owner of a midlevel Bow company (or one of the officers), I would be living on that place. 

-Steve


----------



## vhunter

pklyph said:


> Atleast I think so...
> 
> Hunterpete was on here today already, but hasn't been over at Elites site (at least according to his profile) since 8-2-09...
> 
> I think that shows how much he wants to see what everyone is thinking even though they have stopped posts over there....


Well over on EAF you can go 3 days without really missing a thing.


----------



## Aggieland

:set1_signs009:


vhunter said:


> Well over on EAF you can go 3 days without really missing a thing.


----------



## crooked stick

vhunter said:


> Well over on EAF you can go 3 days without really missing a thing.



And look at all the valuable info. floating around here..


----------



## Aggieland

no.1 BigMan said:


> And look at all the valuable info. floating around here..


Yeah man, Here you can get a lot of wrong answers here really fast lol. lets you try a lot of things out first that dont work lol...


----------



## AR&BOW

Beastmaster said:


> Now that is very interesting.
> 
> If I was the owner of a midlevel Bow company (or one of the officers), I would be living on that place.
> 
> -Steve


Maybe he was just checking to see if AT already knew that he lost his case.:noidea: I'm just saying is all.


----------



## crooked stick

Well now what?? The thread climaxed and now everyone's wore out.


----------



## vhunter

no.1 BigMan said:


> And look at all the valuable info. floating around here..


Ya but at least it's fun. The fun as been taken out of EAF.


----------



## jkcerda

vhunter said:


> Ya but at least it's fun. The fun as been taken out of EAF.


beuty of the net, pleny of forums to have fun at


----------



## Aggieland

I dont think I can handle anouther day of this. we need an answer..


----------



## Yichi

vhunter said:


> Well over on EAF you can go 3 days without really missing a thing.


More like a week actually  Usually all I'm down too anymore...


----------



## AR&BOW

vhunter said:


> Ya but at least it's fun. The fun as been taken out of EAF.


If it keeps staying fun like this it is going to get moved to Mutantville then you will all be considered mutants if not already.


----------



## Browtine22

Man the fort gentleman. I actually have to pay attention to this meeting. I'm presenting and they said I couldn't hit refresh until my presentation isn over. These guys don't understand what's really important.


I shall return....


----------



## vhunter

jkcerda said:


> beuty of the net, pleny of forums to have fun at


Yep but the other ones did a little more activity. Maybe a lefty to spice thing up a little.


----------



## AR&BOW

Aggieland said:


> I dont think I can handle anouther day of this. we need an answer..


I just scheduled some time for you with Dr Phil. . . . . . it's tomorrow morning because he is really worried about you.


----------



## AR&BOW

Browtine22 said:


> Man the fort gentleman. I actually have to pay attention to this meeting. I'm presenting and they said I couldn't hit refresh until my presentation isn over. These guys don't understand what's really important.
> 
> 
> I shall return....


You must be near the top of the ladder if they allowed that. I would love to see a webcam of that meeting room.


----------



## Justin82

I just thought i would post in here since everyone else is soooo just saying hi!


----------



## Panzer 4

*Yichi...Browtine22...*

We are going to have to work this out... That cookie looks a whole lot like one that was backed in my kitchen, which was contracted out to my mom, and my wife.


----------



## Rambu

what number am i???


----------



## Yichi

Panzer 4 said:


> We are going to have to work this out... That cookie looks a whole lot like one that was backed in my kitchen, which was contracted out to my mom, and my wife.


It will match my teethmarks though


----------



## AR&BOW

wideerhunt said:


> what number am i???


Your #3 as far as amount of posts.

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 1,048
User Name Posts
Aggieland 116
Beastmaster 55
wideerhunt 47
AR&BOW 45
Jaben620 30


----------



## Rambu

wow... i need to try and cach aggie...


----------



## crooked stick

Aggieland said:


> we need an answer..




Some things are better left unsaid.


----------



## Panzer 4

Further investigation indicates a definite cam likeness is evedinced by the appaerance of that cookie. 

With modular chips....

And a binar%... binar%.... a bite missing.


----------



## Aggieland

wideerhunt said:


> wow... i need to try and cach aggie...


Lets do this.. :teeth:


----------



## Rambu

are you kidding me.... you have a huge lead.,... I would have to stay up all night... Or i could bribe a mod to delete your posts!!!!!!!!! Any mods takers..lol


----------



## Okie918

What the heck happened to this thread while i was at work????


----------



## AR&BOW

wideerhunt said:


> are you kidding me.... you have a huge lead.,... I would have to stay up all night... Or i could bribe a mod to delete your posts!!!!!!!!! Any mods takers..lol


Then we would have to race to 1000 again.

I gotta go to work. Good luck all and I will check in whenever I can.


----------



## Aggieland

Rolllin rollin rollin on a river. :rockband:. come on we need a verdict!


----------



## HORSEMOVER

How many bottles of beer do we have left?


----------



## P.Smash

This is ludicrous!!!! We may be waiting for weeks. I'm gonna quit checking every five minutes.


----------



## Okie918

HORSEMOVER said:


> How many bottles of beer do we have left?


How many is in a fridgeful?


----------



## Aggieland

P.Smash said:


> This is ludicrous!!!! We may be waiting for weeks. I'm gonna quit checking every five minutes.


Yeah, your not haha


----------



## Okie918

P.Smash said:


> This is ludicrous!!!! We may be waiting for weeks. I'm gonna quit checking every five minutes.


So true......


----------



## Aggieland

I have a feeling we will know something by 4:45 but it might be news of one or more days of court.. :mg: maybe its over and everything can get back in order..:dontknow:


----------



## a1shooter

*Two*



HORSEMOVER said:


> How many bottles of beer do we have left?


 :set1_draught2:Two bottles of beer on the wall, two bottles of beer. Take one down :darkbeer: pass it around, 1 bottle of beer on the wall, 1 bottle of beer....

Whose turn is it to buy???


----------



## Aggieland

Wish I was having a beer with this guy waiting for more information!


----------



## a1shooter

*Beastmaster*

Keep us posted of any new filings.


----------



## P.Smash

Aggieland said:


> Yeah, your not haha


You're right, I'm back. Geez, this is maddening.


----------



## HORSEMOVER

a1shooter said:


> :set1_draught2:Two bottles of beer on the wall, two bottles of beer. Take one down :darkbeer: pass it around, 1 bottle of beer on the wall, 1 bottle of beer....
> 
> Whose turn is it to buy???


Maybe we should switch to shots or at least something stronger.


----------



## a1shooter

*Slowin' down*



HORSEMOVER said:


> Maybe we should switch to shots or at least something stronger.


It's gettin' slow. Maybe we should move it over to Hooters. :smile: Do they have hot wings there?


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

arrrg I'm antsy! Someone text me with the outcome so i can stop reading this nothingness.

Tressa


----------



## jjbuilder

a1shooter said:


> It's gettin' slow. Maybe we should move it over to Hooters. :smile: Do they have hot wings there?


Let's go :darkbeer:


----------



## HORSEMOVER

a1shooter said:


> It's gettin' slow. Maybe we should move it over to Hooters. :smile: Do they have hot wings there?


I wasn't aware that they had wings there. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Browtine22

Man, I go away to actually work and comeback and I'm being sued for my cookie. I was told that the cookie recipe was developed on his own time. It is similar to some cookies but yet different. 

Funny thing, Everyone at the meeting today is a hunter. One besides my has "The" bow ordered. Good group of people.


----------



## badbow148

HORSEMOVER said:


> I wasn't aware that they had wings there. Learn something new everyday.


In between the wings you have the hooters.


----------



## HORSEMOVER

Was the cookie maker a consultant or an employee?


----------



## Browtine22

I was told the cookie maker was a consultant but the paperwork isn't clear.


----------



## badbow148

The cookie monster is looking for the cookie, taken from the cookie jar.


----------



## vhunter

HORSEMOVER said:


> How many bottles of beer do we have left?


I'm out. I switched to Jack.


----------



## Nuwwave

ELITEARCHERYCEO said:


> Elite Archery Inc. Is owned by Kate Strother. Elite Archery manufactures and produces compound bows as well as after market high performance modular cams.
> Elite Archery is everything a serious archer should demand in a bow company. Elite has taken research, technology and new wave innovation to create and form PERFECTED EXCELLENCE.
> 
> Elite Archery will have four compound bows in our 06 line.
> 
> Elite's Compound Bow's will have a tenative ship date of January 30th 2006.


Whatever happened to that Elite company anyways?


----------



## vhunter

badbow148 said:


> The cookie monster is looking for the cookie, taken from the cookie jar.


This is all he could find.


----------



## HORSEMOVER

Off to football practice. Careful with those cookies guys.


----------



## jkcerda

vhunter said:


> This is all he could find.
> View attachment 615391


you can blame PETA for that one


----------



## a1shooter

*Funny*



vhunter said:


> This is all he could find.


That one made me laugh.


----------



## Aggieland

a1shooter said:


> QUOTE=vhunter;1055234710]This is all he could find.


That one made me laugh. [[/QUOTE]

Thats awsome!!


----------



## Beastmaster

Nuwwave said:


> Whatever happened to that Elite company anyways?


Elite Archer (Kate and Kevin) got 'sold' to J2, which got sold to Elite Outdoor. EO is the current incarnation.

-Steve


----------



## rattlinman

:moviecorn


----------



## Karbon

I hate waiting...

All this is delaying my free Vanquish


----------



## Aggieland

Can somebody post some kinda news from the hearing. my lord they have to either be finished or taking a break by now. This is crazy. I think everyone is being hush hush about the whole ordeal..


----------



## Karbon

I should have called in sick, acted like a stalker and hung around the court house...(like Mcluvn)


----------



## hartofthethumb

Remember this pic? 










Who is the guy shooting? I know where it was taken...:zip:
I was actually going to rub that in to some of you(esp. aggie) Fri, but when I logged on I found out about the lawsuit and figured it wasn't a good time.


----------



## Aggieland

Only place Mc lovin stalks is nursing homes :mg:


----------



## Aggieland

Do tell my friend.. do tell


----------



## Aggieland

hartofthethumb said:


> Remember this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the guy shooting? I know where it was taken...:zip:
> I was actually going to rub that in to some of you(esp. aggie) Fri, but when I logged on I found out about the lawsuit and figured it wasn't a good time.


freakin corn field. ? Kansas


----------



## Karbon

Even TO can't wait!


----------



## Karbon

hartofthethumb said:


> Remember this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the guy shooting? I know where it was taken...:zip:
> I was actually going to rub that in to some of you(esp. aggie) Fri, but when I logged on I found out about the lawsuit and figured it wasn't a good time.




I think that was MO.. AT the house that Crackers runs...


----------



## Aggieland

*At Crackers*

At Crackers house YEAH !!!!!


----------



## vhunter

All right Mcluvin has the scoop from inside the courthouse. Dang now everybody know who Mcluvin really is. Oh well the footage is well worth it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1KT1QoSCT8


----------



## Arrowflngr

I just heard from Kevin that people with SA bows on order are going to be delayed one day for every time they "bumped" what is none of their business to the top of this website.
Me posting this info gets me one day earlier:angel:


----------



## bl00dtrail

Arrowflngr said:


> I just heard from Kevin that people with SA bows on order are going to be delayed one day for every time they "bumped" what is none of their business to the top of this website.
> Me posting this info gets me one day earlier:angel:


aggie and Jaben should get theirs in 2012 then?


----------



## Rattler

ring ring ring......

Rattler: mcluvin?

yo bro whats up?

Mcluvin: this is what went down ____________________________.

Rattler: OH REALLY!


----------



## Aggieland

Ok, Ok, i'm going to hold off and wait till some info get passed down the pipeline.. No more funny post for me till we find something out.. PEACE OUT !!


----------



## b_vanfossen

Browtine22 said:


> Someone owes me a Christmas present.


wow. nice, uh, limbs.


----------



## Nuwwave

:asleep::asleep::asleep::lightbulb::lightbulb:

What if neither is allowed to make a 2009 line? Then they are both forced into bankruptcy. Then are both bought by the same company, say like Martin or something.


----------



## Aggieland

My Wife..


----------



## Aggieland

Nuwwave said:


> :asleep::asleep::asleep::lightbulb::lightbulb:
> 
> What if neither is allowed to make a 2009 line? Then they are both forced into bankruptcy. Then are both bought by the same company, say like Martin or something.


Guess we will be shooting martin bows then


----------



## bl00dtrail

Aggieland said:


> Ok, Ok, i'm going to hold off and wait till some info get passed down the pipeline.. No more funny post for me till we find something out.. PEACE OUT !!


I'm surprised you were able to stay away from the thread that long...... 30 minutes must be some type of record for ya!!  LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

Hopefully they won't issue a gag order.


----------



## Aggieland

Sorry men, I'm still at work and it's slow today.. Bored as He!! so what else am I supposed to do? Oh yeah. Work


----------



## mtelknut

Aggieland said:


> Guess we will be shooting martin bows then


Please say it's not so,,, anything but that....lol.


----------



## Beastmaster

Off to the range for my daily practice with the wife and kid. See you all in a few hours.

-Steve


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

What's up?


----------



## Aggieland

ToughAntlerTees said:


> What's up?


Just waiting for news. Thats the best Avitar you have shown yet man. Very sweet!


----------



## hartofthethumb

Aggieland said:


> Just waiting for news. Thats the best Avitar you have shown yet man. Very sweet!


It does look good, kind of has a weathered "classic" look to it. Got the new stuff yesterday btw Ray, great as always!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Aggieland said:


> Just waiting for news. Thats the best Avitar you have shown yet man. Very sweet!


Thats an actual pic of me shooting the Goat.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

hartofthethumb said:


> It does look good, kind of has a weathered "classic" look to it. Got the new stuff yesterday btw Ray, great as always!


Good deal! I appreciate it! At least I know who the real supporters are.


----------



## Nuwwave

Any News???????????????????


----------



## TheMich.Archer

*Good News..*

I Just heard from some very reliable Gossip that Bowtech Is going to take Over Elite and that MArtin was gonna take over Strothers Archery..


----------



## Aggieland

TheMich.Archer said:


> I Just heard from some very reliable Gossip that Bowtech Is going to take Over Elite and that MArtin was gonna take over Strothers Archery..


Interesting post.. But Who knows whats going on. wont believe anything radical till someone that I know. Speaks up and says this is the way it is.


----------



## TheMich.Archer

*ooops*

I forgot that Kevin And Pete are gonna be the stars of the next Ultimate Fight event ... Kate will be the ring girl


----------



## Karbon

More court days coming...:thumbs_do

I think.


----------



## Aggieland

LOL.. now that I could watch.. The pre-fight would prob last longer than the rumble.. But that would be just fine as well


----------



## Aggieland

Karbon said:


> More court days coming...:thumbs_do
> 
> I think.


UGH DANG.. Now I can leave the computer and make the drive home.. ukey:


----------



## gkonduris

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Thats an actual pic of me shooting the Goat.


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Bob_Looney

:shade:


----------



## RecordKeeper

So this thread is still about nothing.

Kinda like Seinfeld.


----------



## Scablands

I loved the Seinfeld show...... LOL


----------



## RecordKeeper

tuskbuster said:


> Not so fast young fella. There's news. :wav:


Sweet. Now tuskie, you're becoming such a tease!:spy:


----------



## frankchugga

Another day's useless energy spent.............


----------



## vhunter

Olsenck said:


> So this thread is still about nothing.
> 
> Kinda like Seinfeld.


Seems Kevin is just an innocent bystander.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2EirLJqghA&feature=related


----------



## RecordKeeper

vhunter said:


> Seems Kevin is just an innocent bystander.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2EirLJqghA&feature=related


Snicker, snicker....I love Jackie Chiles!


----------



## Nuwwave

OK, so let me get a hang of this thing.

Hypotheticly, let's say and individual and his partner started a bow company called Eli Archery. They then sold that company to another party, we'll call them K2. Included in the sale were all patent requests and designs of the Eli Archery company. 

Correct so far?

K2 entered into a contractual agreement with a design company, Starray, to design their product line. Designers of Starray submitted design to K2 for production. It is my understanding, since K2 accepted these designs and paid Starray for their models, the desgins then become the property of K2.

Sound good?

Now enters another party, that then buys Eli Archery from K2 and changes the name from Eli Archery to Eli Outdoors. The comapny retains it design contract with Starray. But when Starray submits their designs, Eli Outdoors rejects them. 

Now if Eli Outdoors rejects the designs of a consulting design company, does the ownership of the designs then become the property of Eli Outdoors, or remain with Starray?

Now Starray, unhappy with the new management of Eli Outdoors, terminates their contract with the company. 

An new startup company, then uses the models designed by Starray to produce a new line of bows. 

Does the new comapny have the right to do so? 
Couldn't Starray claim they own the rights to those models? 
But what if Starray has no issues with it? 
Does Eli Outdoors have any claim to the desgins?

What do you think?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

gkonduris said:


> :set1_rolf2:


What's so funny there partner!


----------



## Nuwwave

Did I get disconnected or did this thread go cold, fast.


----------



## moto1

it went cold fast.........been watching this thread all day waiting to see what happens


----------



## amarchery

*ad*

Have I missed it prior? There is a "Strother Archery Coming Soon strother archery.com" ad on the sign-on page here on AT that is on right now. Right on the middle of the page. 

Was that there before? On the Forum Home page. Red ad. If it was I have simply missed it.


----------



## Aggieland

Nuwwave said:


> Did I get disconnected or did this thread go cold, fast.


Im back and following what your saying newwave. Your making perfect sence to me. I see the loop hole your forming. But who in the heck would reject these designs kevin made? wow


----------



## Aggieland

A.T. Is really slow tonight. Must be a lot of peeps online waiting for the verdict.. Come on spill the beans already guys..


----------



## gkonduris

ToughAntlerTees said:


> What's so funny there partner!


Nothing! You're da man! :shade:


----------



## Nuwwave

Aggieland said:


> A.T. Is really slow tonight. Must be a lot of peeps online waiting for the verdict.. Come on spill the beans already guys..


1569 shooters on right now!


----------



## Nuwwave

Aggieland said:


> Im back and following what your saying newwave. Your making perfect sence to me. I see the loop hole your forming. But who in the heck would reject these designs kevin made? wow


So whats you thought? If I owned an engineering company and designed tires and had a contract with Ford, but they didn't like them, would I be free to sell them to Chevy?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

What are you all wearing right now?
I have on a Strother cap & a HiPPie CAMO tee & summer shorts.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

gkonduris said:


> Nothing! You're da man! :shade:


I still like your avatar better than mine....:shade:


----------



## Aggieland

I'm willing to bet the bank that Kevin has his ducks in a row. He would not have went out and started a new company and sank money into something he didn't know would work. So I bet there will be nothing Elite can do . But with the Courts like they are Who knows. The judicial system is something I know very little about..


----------



## hartofthethumb

amarchery said:


> Have I missed it prior? There is a "Strother Archery Coming Soon strother archery.com" ad on the sign-on page here on AT that is on right now. Right on the middle of the page.
> 
> Was that there before? On the Forum Home page. Red ad. If it was I have simply missed it.


That banner has been here since the anouncement of Strother archery. The banners that are on the different pages of AT change, but they are all on the sponsers page 24/7.


----------



## steve60x

i havent posted but am curious is nobody saying anything about what happend today in court? it must not be over yet or something iv been watching here and there all day and same old blah


----------



## gkonduris

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I still like your avatar better than mine....:shade:


The one you have right now is very cool!


----------



## Aggieland

Well Im just going to say.. Something had to happen today, But noone is going to or appt able to talk about it yet. So i'm going to assume there is going to be at least one more day of this hearing.. Could be wrong!


----------



## Scablands

Take some advice from Jackie Chiles. Move along folks nothing to see here, best you all retain your innocent bystander status...
ROFLMAO Great clip V !!!


----------



## Nuwwave

I sure there are a good group of guys that know, but no one is going to say yet. And don;t be surprisedif it takes days, weeks, months, years!:mg::mg::mg::mg::mg::mg:


----------



## RecordKeeper

Aggieland said:


> I'm willing to bet the bank that Kevin has his ducks in a row. He would not have went out and started a new company and sank money into something he didn't know would work. So I bet there will be nothing Elite can do . But with the Courts like they are Who knows. The judicial system is something I know very little about..


I'm glad I run the bank instead of you. And you've forgotten your history lessons as well.


----------



## Aggieland

Which history lesson are you directing 2?


----------



## Aggieland

Well I guess They leave me no options.. Im calling out the man.. Mc Lovein...Where Are you????? We Need Answers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Okie918

What is Hippie Camo?:noidea:


----------



## 188 Inches

Judge Judy has been called in.


----------



## gkonduris

Okie Bow Hunter said:


> What is Hippie Camo?:noidea:


Below is a link we started on the manufacturing section............Thanks.

George


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=972580


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Okie Bow Hunter said:


> What is Hippie Camo?:noidea:


Check it out here. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=972580

We have something special we plan to use this pattern on also. If things go as planned.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

188 Inches said:


> Judge Judy has been called in.


Well, that will make 301 of them now then.


----------



## Okie918

Uh Oh........I have a big grin.....

Would it be sad if the new guy knows info before anyone else?:darkbeer::shade:


----------



## Browtine22

> Okie Bow Hunter Uh Oh........I have a big grin.....
> 
> Would it be sad if the new guy knows info before anyone else?


Well ?


----------



## Okie918

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Check it out here.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=972580
> 
> We have something special we plan to use this pattern on also. If things go as planned.


Can a guy get that in Greys and Browns?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Okie Bow Hunter said:


> Can a guy get that in Greys and Browns?


We are working on browns.


----------



## Antihunter

I guess I will be the first to state the conspiracy theory:chimpeep:.

I believe it is all a ploy to get attention,just look at how much attention this thread has drawn.

File a simple lawsuit with a lawyer for a couple of hundred bucks and BAM! more publicity then you could have ever got from any paid advertisement.After all is said and done both companies will continue on and state they are both under a "gag order" so no one will ever know what really happened.A lot of :darkbeer: will be downed while sitting back and looking at how much drama this created.

I believe they are both in on it just to get more publicity then they would have got any other way:shade:.

























Just trying to lighting up this thread with some humor,as it will be more then a few days/weeks before any information gets trickled down to anyone that is not in the know.

Sorry fellas get ready for a long wait.


----------



## Okie918

Browtine22 said:


> Well ?


I said *if*. *If* i did have said info it would just be wrong of me to say seeing as i am not the right person to release that info.


----------



## Nuwwave

Okie Bow Hunter said:


> I said *if*. *If* i did have said info it would just be wrong of me to say seeing as i am not the right person to release that info.


So if your not full of it, then tell us where you got it from?


----------



## Okie918

Nuwwave said:


> So if your not full of it, then tell us where you got it from?


Maybe i am full of it.....:mg:


Trying to put this thread back on track.


----------



## Nuwwave

Okie Bow Hunter said:


> Maybe i am full of it.....:mg:


LOL:teeth::shade::smile::star::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Aggieland

Well im going to hit the hay in 20 mins.. will check one more time and then im done for a while..


----------



## marku

Well with almost 1200 post ive got to have my name on here:teeth:


----------



## DXTFREAK

This thread is pretty much dead for the night I guess. Tomorrows a new day for Judge Judy.


----------



## Rambu

la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la


----------



## Rambu

what is everyone sleeping??????


----------



## TexasCanesFan

wideerhunt said:


> what is everyone sleeping??????


With visions of SR-71s dancing in our heads!!!


----------



## Rambu

TexasCanesFan said:


> With visions of SR-71s dancing in our heads!!!


true that....


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Let's see, what am I wearing. My Keen sandals and my Jockey shorts. How does that picture register in your mind TAT. Better wipe off your screen. I gave up smoking in 1980 and never did smoke weed so I may not be qualified to wear Hippie Camo.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Smeagol

Dave Nowlin said:


> Let's see, what am I wearing. My Keen sandals and my Jockey shorts. How does that picture register in your mind TAT. Better wipe off your screen. I gave up smoking in 1980 and never did smoke weed so I may not be qualified to wear Hippie Camo.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


I live in CA, so I am allowed to wear the Hippie Camo stuff. Although I haven't/don't experiment with ganja, so I won't make the cut there. But, I do live fairly close to Berzerkeley!


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Yea, but do you have on Keen sandals and Jockey shorts?

Dave Nowlin


----------



## AR&BOW

Well work was busy today and I was not able to get on. I see nothing has happened except Aggie's post count about doubled again. . . . oh and Aggie, you have a hot wife.:wink: Time to go home now and get ready for another busy morning of watching this thread.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Dave Nowlin said:


> Let's see, what am I wearing. My Keen sandals and my Jockey shorts. How does that picture register in your mind TAT. Better wipe off your screen. I gave up smoking in 1980 and never did smoke weed so I may not be qualified to wear Hippie Camo.
> 
> Dave Nowlin



LOL!!!! Well, we better get you a Stro hat then!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Dave Nowlin said:


> Let's see, what am I wearing. My Keen sandals and my Jockey shorts. How does that picture register in your mind TAT. Better wipe off your screen. I gave up smoking in 1980 and never did smoke weed so I may not be qualified to wear Hippie Camo.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


On second thought maybe we should get you a pair of HiPPie CAMO Speedos!


----------



## Dave Nowlin

I'm up for the Speedos if a Strother cap comes with them.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## popestev

HORSEMOVER said:


> How many bottles of beer do we have left?


Well when I left I had 96 left and then I read that there is one left some one owes me big. 

And every one left What did all of you go to bed? We hit the 1,000 and all of you think it is okay to give up? I bet we could have hit 1500 if you had only tried.
Well fine then I am going to bed too.


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Well if you're going to bed that leaves the old man "King of the Hill."

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Dad gum! This place is like a ghost town. I can leave for a few minutes and play a few games of solitaire and come back and reply to my own post. Ya'll are just a bunch of sleepy heads.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Panzer 4

The cookie litigation saga scared them off...

All this drama, reminds me:

Mat 5:40

Yes, it is hard to stay 100% inline with the Word. Maybe we could all learn from this that prudence in selecting business partners should weigh a little more on morals, and a little less on cash. This is neither a slur nor condemnation against the people involved in the litigation. I am simply trying to find some value from the example. Actually, though, it saddens me to reflect that at one time all of the parties involved probably celebrated the newly formed business relationship that they shared.

Sorry to all for getting heavy....


----------



## AR&BOW

Dave Nowlin said:


> Dad gum! This place is like a ghost town. I can leave for a few minutes and play a few games of solitaire and come back and reply to my own post. Ya'll are just a bunch of sleepy heads.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


I'm still here. . . not for long though, eyes are getting tired.


----------



## Panzer 4

I guess I have the night shift...

It is 10:57 A.M. here. 

Sure wish that I could have packed my bow.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

34,000+ views, has Judge Wapner reached a verdict yet?


----------



## jdduffy

AdvanTimberLou said:


> 34,000+ views, has Judge Wapner reached a verdict yet?


34,000, is this some kind of record?!!!!!


----------



## PREZ

Tick....tock....tick....tock......Lets go!!! I want my SR-71.


----------



## vhunter

I wonder if it went down like this. This cracked me up.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQO7S-vFkLs&feature=related


----------



## Smeagol

Dave Nowlin said:


> Yea, but do you have on Keen sandals and Jockey shorts?
> 
> Dave Nowlin


No. I had my Birkenstocks & Carhartt cargo shorts on. That's my work dress-code outfit.


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

Okie Bow Hunter said:


> Maybe i am full of it.....:mg:
> 
> 
> Trying to put this thread back on track.


*smack*


----------



## elkman6x6

*kutfdkytd*

jhfkgkhgc:teeth:


----------



## HORSEMOVER

Does anybody know what happened to the cookie maker/baker?


----------



## rattlinman

Aggieland said:


> Well I guess They leave me no options.. Im calling out the man.. Mc Lovein...Where Are you????? We Need Answers!!!!!!!!!!!!


Aggie, rumor has it that a certain someone who shall remain Mcnameless has been banned from here for fanboy-like tendacies. 

If this rumor has any trickle of fact in it, you may not here any info from said Mcperson for awhile. I'm not one to spread rumors...so I will not release said person's name.

Mcsorry if this doesn't help.

Oh yeah, good morning


----------



## Panzer 4

Not really... I thought that I was named on the rights to binar%, modular chip, cookie cams, because it was baked in my kitchen. 

As it turns out, it was for a charrity bake sale, and was baked after hours. I may go after Yichi and Browtine22 regarding the possible unautherized use of the cookie jar.

It appears that the bite which was removed was done by either McGruff the crime dog, thinking it was a crime cookie, or by the previously mentioned cookie monster...


----------



## HORSEMOVER

I heard the muffin man was also somehow tied up in this. Or was it the Mcmuffin man?


----------



## a1shooter

*Well*

Mcmorning all!


----------



## Brad HT

Crap...not another day of this... I cant take it anymore...


----------



## Beastmaster

Brad HT said:


> Crap...not another day of this... I cant take it anymore...


And I did say quite a few posts back that we may not hear anything via AT. 

Stalking the SA and Elite sites are the likely best places to hit. Especially the SA site. 

If the arbitration goes Kevin's way, you will see the stuff go back up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

Beastmaster said:


> And I did say quite a few posts back that we may not hear anything via AT.
> 
> Stalking the SA and Elite sites are the likely best places to hit. Especially the SA site.
> 
> If the arbitration goes Kevin's way, you will see the stuff go back up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


and then surely it will be spoken of on here.... I'm too lazy to keep switching back and forth looking for info... so it's a general agreement that when something happens it will be basically immidiately posted here as well.

so.... have a seat....and grab some popcorn.


----------



## Aggieland

he's back....... lets get this party started :teeth:


----------



## Rambu

by he you mean????


----------



## HORSEMOVER

Aggieland said:


> he's back....... lets get this party started :teeth:




Did you restock the beer supply?


----------



## Nuwwave

I am going out on a limb here and saying KS will be just fine on this one!

I believe both men think they are in right. So I don't fault either.

But I have read all the paper, agreements, etc. and think it is not real clear either direction. 

So I think there will be an agreement and they will both be OK on this one.


----------



## mcluvin

wideerhunt said:


> by he you mean????


He means the one and only....Big Poppa....McLUVIN in da house!!!!!!!....


----------



## Rambu

its about time you come in.... did you get any mcinfo from the courthouse yet???


----------



## mtelknut

Strother site still under construction...wonder if anything by anybody will be said.....


----------



## Aggieland

Mcluvin in the house..


----------



## mcluvin

wideerhunt said:


> its about time you come in.... did you get any mcinfo from the courthouse yet???


Nothing being said yet....


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Dave Nowlin said:


> Dad gum! This place is like a ghost town. I can leave for a few minutes and play a few games of solitaire and come back and reply to my own post. Ya'll are just a bunch of sleepy heads.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Get any sleep?


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Certainly, but I had to remove the Keens and Jockey Shorts to sleep. I didn't do it in front of the computer as I didn't want to scare any one. Besides, visual pollution may be illegal.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Brad HT

holy crap, this thread actually fell to the second page...!


----------



## HORSEMOVER

What will the post count be when the news breaks? 12,000?????????????????


----------



## Billy V

Hard to believe that there isn't any info on this yet!


----------



## hartofthethumb

This doesn't mean anything, but the Strother Archery websight has more up than just a blog now.


----------



## Aggieland

Billy V said:


> Hard to believe that there isn't any info on this yet!


Someone must be stalling. Courts must have a temp gag order or something.. I will be checking in from time to time today. Im at my manual labor job today :smile: So my post count will be down.. Time to play catch up guys


----------



## Aggieland

hartofthethumb said:


> This doesn't mean anything, but the Strother Archery websight has more up than just a blog now.


That must mean they are winning and not having to close down shop


----------



## AR&BOW

:wave3:


----------



## Rambu

ok i think i may need to dig into the court docs again... if there was an agreement it should get placed into it... be back in a bit..


----------



## AR&BOW

Hehe, 16 people on Strother website and nothing to look at. They gotta be lovin this publicity.


----------



## Rambu

well nothing posted yet... but there is something pending... so they MIGHT have an agreement just needs to be filed....


----------



## popestev

HORSEMOVER said:


> Did you restock the beer supply?


Well I am not bringing any more beer till some one else brings some, I left 96 bottles and when I get back there are none left so you all are on your own. Besides I am switching to epsi: 

So what is the record for number of posts are we close yet? I have a hole day ahead of me.


----------



## popestev

How come my post count is off? the last post was lower than what was listed on the thead list.


----------



## pklyph

*well*

Strother still updated the website to the new website layout... does this mean anything?


----------



## AR&BOW

wideerhunt said:


> well nothing posted yet... but there is something pending... so they MIGHT have an agreement just needs to be filed....


Well you keep an eye on that then pm everyone the verdict except Aggie. . . .have to drive him crazy as long as possible.


----------



## AR&BOW

popestev said:


> How come my post count is off? the last post was lower than what was listed on the thead list.


Mods have deleted a few posts then. They are not actually gone, but only they can see them so it drops the count for us.


----------



## HORSEMOVER

popestev said:


> Well I am not bringing any more beer till some one else brings some, I left 96 bottles and when I get back there are none left so you all are on your own. Besides I am switching to epsi:
> 
> So what is the record for number of posts are we close yet? I have a hole day ahead of me.



Whats in that Pepsi?


----------



## Beastmaster

wideerhunt said:


> well nothing posted yet... but there is something pending... so they MIGHT have an agreement just needs to be filed....


If there was an agreement, you will see a request for dismissal filed. That's about it.

And, you'll never know who really won either.

Hence, the only way to tell is to watch the sites. Someone's gonna crow about it.


----------



## Beastmaster

AR&BOW said:


> Mods have deleted a few posts then. They are not actually gone, but only they can see them so it drops the count for us.


They did? Interesting. I wonder if the pics you posted got whacked.


----------



## Rambu

AR&BOW said:


> Mods have deleted a few posts then. They are not actually gone, but only they can see them so it drops the count for us.


so who really won the 1000th post then???


----------



## HORSEMOVER

wideerhunt said:


> so who really won the 1000th post then???



I think the cookie is already gone.


----------



## popestev

HORSEMOVER said:


> Whats in that Pepsi?


YOu don't want to know.


----------



## HORSEMOVER

popestev said:


> YOu don't want to know.


Its 5:00 somewhere:darkbeer:


----------



## Rambu

ok time to work on catching you know who


----------



## Rambu

2+2 is 4


----------



## Rambu

4+4 is 8


----------



## HORSEMOVER

wideerhunt said:


> ok time to work on catching you know who


He who shall not be named?


----------



## HORSEMOVER

Going on a beer run. Be back soon.


----------



## Rambu

8 +8 is 16


----------



## Rambu

16 +16 is 32


----------



## Rambu

ok this is getting boring..lol


----------



## Rambu

does anyone wonder what kind of amazing bows would be o the market if everyone was allowed to use each others tech???? wow it would be something... also i bet the price for a new top of the line would be about 450


----------



## AR&BOW

Beastmaster said:


> They did? Interesting. I wonder if the pics you posted got whacked.


Yeah they deleted them. . . .shows how much they know about what was asked and allowed. It was perfectly fine to have them based on Elites request. Maybe someone could photoshop a picture of the bow in Lauras hand and then it might stay.


----------



## popestev

HORSEMOVER said:


> Going on a beer run. Be back soon.


Why not drive wouldn't be easier to bring the beer home in your car?


hehehehehe


----------



## Rambu

i think its a lost cause to try and catch aggie


----------



## Rambu

off topic... is it possible to change my name on here???? without losing all my post numbers???


----------



## AR&BOW

Hey CMR, they took down my photos of the bows so why don't ya post a pic of you so we have something nice to look at.


----------



## AR&BOW

wideerhunt said:


> off topic... is it possible to change my name on here???? without losing all my post numbers???


PM IGluIt4U and he can do that for ya.


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

sorry I'm blocked from all my picture hosting sites while at work so i have no pics to post. *shrug*


----------



## popestev

You can change your name?


----------



## Shinsou

32 Pages in less then a week. :mg:
:moviecorn
:izza:


----------



## jkcerda

Shinsou said:


> 32 Pages in less then a week. :mg:
> :moviecorn
> :izza:


umm, sheepcampers did 42 pages in 7 days all between 12 guys, you boys are no match.:darkbeer:


----------



## Rambu

hmm... what to change my name too


----------



## popestev

CashMoneyRugby said:


> sorry I'm blocked from all my picture hosting sites while at work so i have no pics to post. *shrug*


Its to much of a pain to post pics, I hav eto find them them copy them to my pc then to photo bucket then to here. alot to do


----------



## Shinsou

Eskimo Pie? :noidea:

:izza:



wideerhunt said:


> hmm... what to change my name too


----------



## Nuwwave

I like this pic.


----------



## popestev

jkcerda said:


> umm, sheepcampers did 42 pages in 7 days all between 12 guys, you boys are no match.:darkbeer:


Ya sorry not much for sheep, I am form Idaho not Montana.



wideerhunt said:


> hmm... what to change my name too


That is the question of the day, I would like to come up with something more creative.


----------



## Rambu

i am thinking maybe if possible.. to my old name.. the same one i have on eaf and everywhere else.... but for reasons i can not say i do not know if that is possible..lol


----------



## Aggieland

Well since I had a break from work I thought I would drop in and just drop a line or two so I can keep the lead from .. wideehunt.. haha


----------



## popestev

Nuwwave said:


> I like this pic.


Who's the gooffy looking dud on the right?


----------



## Rambu

thats it... where do you work? who is the boss.... lol... i will rat you out so i can get a free window to catch up... hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Aggieland

I think the hold the record for most fights lost or something.. Guy named Rod or Rob i can't really remember. He has taken some bad A... Whippings though.


----------



## Rambu

how do we find out who has how many posts in this thread? how many hundred am i behind aggie


----------



## Aggieland

wideerhunt said:


> thats it... where do you work? who is the boss.... lol... i will rat you out so i can get a free window to catch up... hahahahahahahaha


LOL I work in a Hospital 2 somtimes 3 days a week and the rest of the time i'm self employeed. So today is a self employeed day.. Call Bo Pilgrim and complain..


----------



## Rambu

haha.... well aggie... your employee aggie is spending more time on AT then working.... go do something about it... haha


----------



## AR&BOW

CashMoneyRugby said:


> sorry I'm blocked from all my picture hosting sites while at work so i have no pics to post. *shrug*


:aww: :faint: :rant:


----------



## Aggieland

wideerhunt said:


> haha.... well aggie... your employee aggie is spending more time on AT then working.... go do something about it... haha


Your right. See you guys around 1:30.. back to the grind stone.


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

since i cant post a pic from work to entertain you guys. here's one i drew...

...*0*
*--|--*
...*|*
...*/\*

I've been dieting lately.


----------



## popestev

Aggieland said:


> LOL I work in a Hospital 2 somtimes 3 days a week and the rest of the time i'm self employeed. So today is a self employeed day.. Call Bo Pilgrim and complain..


OK whats his number? I got my phone in hand


----------



## AR&BOW

popestev said:


> Its to much of a pain to post pics, I hav eto find them them copy them to my pc then to photo bucket then to here. alot to do


You need :firefoxlove: takes about 5 seconds


----------



## AR&BOW

CashMoneyRugby said:


> since i cant post a pic from work to entertain you guys. here's one i drew...
> 
> ...*0*
> *--|--*
> ...*|*
> ...*/\*
> 
> I've been dieting lately.


:chortle:

I could post one from AH for ya.


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

ar&bow said:


> :chortle:
> 
> I could post one from ah for ya.


ah??


----------



## AR&BOW

popestev said:


> Who's the gooffy looking dud on the right?


And left. 



wideerhunt said:


> how do we find out who has how many posts in this thread? how many hundred am i behind aggie


User Name Posts
Aggieland 150
wideerhunt 71
Beastmaster 60

keep going.:wink:


----------



## AR&BOW

CashMoneyRugby said:


> ah??


One of you from Archery History section.


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

AR&BOW said:


> One of you from Archery History section.


leeets just stick with the one post diet pic above.
i DID have a scheduled photo shoot for when my GT500 came in. But it's a lefty.... and it's late late late. grrr.


----------



## Rambu

wow i have a lot to catch aggie


----------



## popestev

How far behind every one am I? I had to go to the sand dunes to visist a freind from CA who builds sand cars with subaru motors, It was terrible I had to go for a ride with them and BBQ some white tail for them. Tough day I tell ya.


----------



## Rambu

so who is all buying a new strother bow?


----------



## Rambu

or... if elite ends up with the bows... will not buy them if elite ends up with them????


----------



## Rambu

I just dont get what elite has to win in this whole thing.... I mean if they take the bows people will call it dirty.... if they stop SA from making bows they will be called dirty... I just dont get it.... In the end i only see bad things happening to elite no matter what the outcome.... Just does not compute.....


----------



## AR&BOW

CashMoneyRugby said:


> leeets just stick with the one post diet pic above.
> i DID have a scheduled photo shoot for when my GT500 came in. But it's a lefty.... and it's late late late. grrr.


Ooookkkkk then. I suppose having all these guys drooling on their computer would not be a good thing. It would cause them to short out and burn up thus not allowing them to live on AT until word has broke on the outcome. Some might go into a tizzy and refi their house to get a new computer or just commit suicide or something :noidea:

Your right, lets just stick with the diet photo.


----------



## popestev

Not me just bought a new Mathews. When he settles down and the shops around here start selling his bows I would deff look at them esp if they are 1/2 as nice as some of you say they are.


----------



## Dave Nowlin

That picture last shown of the 2 ugly guys won't help this time of year. Most people already have their gardens in. The picture probably would keep the various pests out of the garden though. I bet a worm wouldn't even stick his head above ground.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Rambu

personaly i feel they should have let SA be and just come out with something great to keep themselves in the game... if there 2010 lineup does not rock i see them really dying out...


----------



## AR&BOW

popestev said:


> How far behind every one am I? I had to go to the sand dunes to visist a freind from CA who builds sand cars with subaru motors, It was terrible I had to go for a ride with them and BBQ some white tail for them. Tough day I tell ya.


User Name Posts
Aggieland 150
wideerhunt 75
Beastmaster 60
AR&BOW 60
no.1 BigMan 31
Jaben620 30
vhunter 28
popestev 28
Browtine22 25
jkcerda 24
HORSEMOVER 24
ToughAntlerTees 23
Bob_Looney 22
JUMPMAN 21
a1shooter 21
DustyRx 21
Karbon 20
Yichi 19
b_vanfossen 18
RNT 16
KEN-813 16
AdvanTimberLou 15
parkerbows 15
jjbuilder 14
Nuwwave 14
Brad HT 13
Okie Bow Hunter 13
tuskbuster 13
hartofthethumb 13
mcluvin 13
gkonduris 13
188 Inches 11
Dave Nowlin 11
Billincamo 10
MitchFolsom 10
amarchery 10


----------



## Brad HT

wideerhunt said:


> I just dont get what elite has to win in this whole thing.... I mean if they take the bows people will call it dirty.... if they stop SA from making bows they will be called dirty... I just dont get it.... In the end i only see bad things happening to elite no matter what the outcome.... Just does not compute.....


I have a feeling that the SA bows, look amazingly like the unreleased 2010 line of Elite bows...... even down to the cams...

B~:darkbeer:


----------



## Rambu

aggie is double me... wow


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Today I am wearing a TAT hat, Strother shirt, & summer shorts.


----------



## Rambu

Brad HT said:


> I have a feeling that the SA bows, look amazingly like the unreleased 2010 line of Elite bows...... even down to the cams...
> 
> B~:darkbeer:


the cams i do not feel will be anything close to the same... might look the same but will not be.... i do not think the elites will look like the SA.. I think elite was just going to do the same bows with new modular cams... not the same way kevin has made them modular.. My guess is that elite wants to make baby steps each year to stretch out the amount of money they cam make over the years... kevin puts out his top on the line no matter what...


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Do you also have winter shorts?

Dave Nowlin


----------



## popestev

AR&BOW said:


> User Name Posts
> Aggieland 150
> wideerhunt 75
> Beastmaster 60
> AR&BOW 60
> no.1 BigMan 31
> Jaben620 30
> vhunter 28
> popestev 28
> Browtine22 25
> jkcerda 24
> HORSEMOVER 24
> ToughAntlerTees 23
> Bob_Looney 22
> JUMPMAN 21
> a1shooter 21
> DustyRx 21
> Karbon 20
> Yichi 19
> b_vanfossen 18
> RNT 16
> KEN-813 16
> AdvanTimberLou 15
> parkerbows 15
> jjbuilder 14
> Nuwwave 14
> Brad HT 13
> Okie Bow Hunter 13
> tuskbuster 13
> hartofthethumb 13
> mcluvin 13
> gkonduris 13
> 188 Inches 11
> Dave Nowlin 11
> Billincamo 10
> MitchFolsom 10
> amarchery 10


= 969 wow my wife is right we need a life.


----------



## Aggieland

wideerhunt said:


> the cams i do not feel will be anything close to the same... might look the same but will not be.... i do not think the elites will look like the SA.. I think elite was just going to do the same bows with new modular cams... not the same way kevin has made them modular.. My guess is that elite wants to make baby steps each year to stretch out the amount of money they cam make over the years... kevin puts out his top on the line no matter what...


I agree with you on that brother. And i agree that you will not catch me haha. Gatta stop by and drop a line to hold that lead!:shade:


----------



## popestev

wideerhunt said:


> aggie is double me... wow


bet you cant beet him


----------



## Aggieland

And thank God SA is having a Forum... :teeth:


----------



## Aggieland

You know whoever has the most post here gets a free bow from both companys right? Didn't know if everyone knew that..


----------



## Aggieland

Whoops now im going to be in trouble.. :mg:


----------



## Rambu

Aggieland said:


> I agree with you on that brother. And i agree that you will not catch me haha. Gatta stop by and drop a line to hold that lead!:shade:



well lets see.... 75 posts need to catch ya.... one every 30 sec.... it will take 37.5 mins to catch up.. IF you dont post..lol


----------



## popestev

Any one seen my car keys?


----------



## Rambu

i want a freee bow..lol


----------



## Rambu

i think its the top two people...lol


----------



## Rambu

the keys are on your bed


----------



## Rambu

aggie smells like blue cheese...


----------



## popestev

I'm not even in the running


----------



## HORSEMOVER

popestev said:


> Why not drive wouldn't be easier to bring the beer home in your car?
> 
> 
> hehehehehe


Brought you back some Genny Cream Ale ukey:


----------



## popestev

Thanks I was wondering where they were


----------



## HORSEMOVER

So anyways is a new cookie going to be awarded for the revised 1000th post?


----------



## Rambu

i am making my super hot wings.... They are to hot that i have never found any hotter... and i have been all over mississippi and the south looking for them... Mine have great flavor at first them the heat sneaks up and POW.... your on the floor with the garden hose in your mouth... haha


----------



## Rambu

i will send some wings to the 1000th post winner... whoever is the new winner


----------



## popestev

I am not a big fan of the heat like that. bit of a wimp


----------



## Rambu

they are like pepper spray... lol.. the police pepper spray... lol...


----------



## popestev

wideerhunt said:


> i will send some wings to the 1000th post winner... whoever is the new winner


Every one last night was said it was some one different than what mine said.


----------



## HORSEMOVER

wideerhunt said:


> i will send some wings to the 1000th post winner... whoever is the new winner



I will add a 6 pack of Genny to the package


----------



## Rambu

popestev said:


> I am not a big fan of the heat like that. bit of a wimp


well you would not notice at first... it takes till about the 3rd wing before it hits.... its funny people have one and are like these are not that bad... then after another you see them starting to sweat.. then the 3rd they are red sweating and asking for milk or something...lol


----------



## Rambu

real sweet deal for the winner....


----------



## Rattler

Is this the same guy in the pic?


----------



## Dave Nowlin

What award are they giving to the first one to get a life.
Dave Nowlin


----------



## Rambu

maybe i can trade wings for a bow.... Kevin if your reading this.... haha


----------



## Rattler

*SR71 Pic*


----------



## popestev

Different kind of goofy looking


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Rattler said:


> Is this the same guy in the pic?


Hey bro,
you got a few hairs out of place there!


----------



## Rambu

Dave Nowlin said:


> What award are they giving to the first one to get a life.
> Dave Nowlin


now that is all in how you look at it..lol... this could be life... and maybe everyone else needs to get one...lol..


----------



## HORSEMOVER

wideerhunt said:


> real sweet deal for the winner....


Much better than a cookie. Plus that cookie thing was full of controversy.


----------



## Rambu

can a mod temp ban aggie just for like 3 hours... it would help me catch him...lol


----------



## Rambu

no no... before it is said.... I had not contract and came up with the wings myself..... But i heard buffalo wild wings is looking into filing against me....lol.. but mine are way hotter then there so called hotest wings...


----------



## popestev

wideerhunt said:


> now that is all in how you look at it..lol... this could be life... and maybe everyone else needs to get one...lol..


How many left till you overtake Aggie?


----------



## HORSEMOVER

wideerhunt said:


> can a mod temp ban aggie just for like 3 hours... it would help me catch him...lol


You should start a petition. It may just work.


----------



## Rambu

am i catching up at all?


----------



## Rambu

i think i need like 50 some more yet


----------



## Rambu

ok anyone that wants to temp ban aggie for 3 hours sign in...lol


----------



## HORSEMOVER

wideerhunt said:


> no no... before it is said.... I had not contract and came up with the wings myself..... But i heard buffalo wild wings is looking into filing against me....lol.. but mine are way hotter then there so called hotest wings...



Do you have any photos to submit as evidence?


----------



## Rambu

so has anyone on the inside heard anything????


----------



## Rambu

HORSEMOVER said:


> Do you have any photos to submit as evidence?



well yes i do... from 3 years ago when i came up with them.... pics... taste tester.. i think i have it all covered...lol


----------



## popestev

I hear lots of things but my therapist sais to ignore them.


----------



## Dave Nowlin

If ya'll put this much energy into something worth while, you might come up with a better bow than Kevin. Then the outcome wouldn't matter.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Rambu

aggie i am coming for you...ha ha


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

wideerhunt said:


> so has anyone on the inside heard anything????


Who are you on EAF?? I've heard nothing.....yet!

TEXAS


----------



## Rambu

dave are you saying you know of something better????


----------



## Rambu

i am ctious on eaf


----------



## HORSEMOVER

wideerhunt said:


> well yes i do... from 3 years ago when i came up with them.... pics... taste tester.. i think i have it all covered...lol



And your certain you were neither an employee or consultant when this recipe was developed?


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Can you also hear nothing later? Tell me what nothing sounds like so I can listen for it too.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Rambu

was ctious on here till one of those delite days... But i made amends with the AT mods and i am back... But i would really like to be ctious on here again....


----------



## Rambu

HORSEMOVER said:


> And your certain you were neither an employee or consultant when this recipe was developed?


i did eat at a buffalo wild wings around then... does that make it contractual??:darkbeer:


----------



## popestev

wideerhunt said:


> was ctious on here till one of those delite days... But i made amends with the AT mods and i am back... But i would really like to be ctious on here again....


What do you mean were you a bad boy?


----------



## Rambu

i hear nothing all the time..,. it sounds like


----------



## Rambu

popestev said:


> What do you mean were you a bad boy?


not bad.. just posted a question about elite bows and kept getting deleted.. and i pushed for an answer from a mod and got banned...


----------



## Rambu

but i have made up with the mod and i was let back in... just wish i could have got my old name back..


----------



## HORSEMOVER

wideerhunt said:


> i did eat at a buffalo wild wings around then... does that make it contractual??:darkbeer:



Oh boy - doesn't sound good


----------



## Rambu

things are better here now....


----------



## Rambu

oh that hurts.... i just got some of the sauce in my eye... it burns.. it burns...


----------



## Rambu

can someone check the count????? how many more i need to catch aggie?


----------



## HORSEMOVER

wideerhunt said:


> things are better here now....


Thats just the Genny Cream Ale talking.


----------



## Rambu

aggie is going to be mad when he comes back...lol


----------



## Dave Nowlin

You don't need your old name back it doesn't fit. C(au)tious, isn't a good fit for you. Maybe rambunctious.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Rambu

HORSEMOVER said:


> Thats just the Genny Cream Ale talking.


that explains a lot..


----------



## HORSEMOVER

wideerhunt said:


> can someone check the count????? how many more i need to catch aggie?


Your doing well - keep it up :typing:


----------



## AR&BOW

Dave Nowlin said:


> If ya'll put this much energy into something worth while, you might come up with a better bow than Kevin. Then the outcome wouldn't matter.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Seems your post count is growing a bit from this thread also.:wink:




wideerhunt said:


> not bad.. just posted a question about elite bows and kept getting deleted.. and i pushed for an answer from a mod and got banned...


Hmmm, thought they were supposed to tell ya why they ban ya.


----------



## Rambu

rambunctious...... hmm... i kind of like it...lol


----------



## Dave Nowlin

That foamy stuff you're catching while walking behind the Jinny isn't ale. It probably has a slightly salty taste too.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## AR&BOW

User Name Posts
Aggieland 154
wideerhunt 110
AR&BOW 62
Beastmaster 60
popestev 39
HORSEMOVER 34
no.1 BigMan 31
Jaben620 30
vhunter 28
ToughAntlerTees 25
Browtine22 25
jkcerda 24
Bob_Looney 22
JUMPMAN 21
a1shooter 21
DustyRx 21
Karbon 20
Yichi 19
b_vanfossen 18
RNT 16
KEN-813 16
Dave Nowlin 16


----------



## HORSEMOVER

wideerhunt said:


> rambunctious...... hmm... i kind of like it...lol



Mind if I call you Rambu?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

wideerhunt said:


> was ctious on here till one of those delite days... But i made amends with the AT mods and i am back... But i would really like to be ctious on here again....


Oh no not that guy!


----------



## Rambu

yeah the reason was, now i cant remember... i forget what they said... it was one word.. i remember that much.. .... but its in the past... lets let that all go.....


----------



## popestev

wideerhunt said:


> oh that hurts.... i just got some of the sauce in my eye... it burns.. it burns...


He he he he he he


----------



## Rambu

i like rambu.. yeah tat.. i am trouble over there,....lol


----------



## Rambu

down to like 40 more to go


----------



## Rambu

Dave come play the game..... lol.... Dave is a good guy... even if he has some white foamy stuff flying off him... haha


----------



## HORSEMOVER

Rambu you are showing up as being offline yet you keep posting. Are you in stealth mode?


----------



## popestev

:nixon: How many finger am I holding up?



popestev said:


> He he he he he he


----------



## Rambu

just playing dave


----------



## Rambu

i always stay in stealth. I am like an sr71.. you dont know i am here till i am already gone...


----------



## HORSEMOVER

wideerhunt said:


> i always stay in stealth. I am like an sr71.. you dont know i am here till i am already gone...


Are you still here?


----------



## Rambu

Rambu..... i think if i can not get ctious back i will go with RAMBU....


----------



## Rambu

here and gone already a few times...lol


----------



## Rambu

aggie aggie.... poor guy has no idea....


----------



## Rambu

ok come on guys.... i can not be posting alone.... lol


----------



## Rambu

i better go check and see if anything new has been filled yet.. brb


----------



## Rambu

nothing new yet


----------



## AR&BOW

popestev said:


> :nixon: How many finger am i holding up?


10.


----------



## HORSEMOVER

Hurry back


----------



## HORSEMOVER

wideerhunt said:


> nothing new yet



man you are fast


----------



## AR&BOW

wideerhunt said:


> aggie aggie.... poor guy has no idea....


31 to catch him


----------



## Rambu

sweet... i am getting close


----------



## AR&BOW

HORSEMOVER said:


> man you are fast


Its called refresh. He probably has 4 active windows. The legal one, AT, EAF and Strother.


----------



## HORSEMOVER

AR&BOW said:


> 31 to catch him



You should make a run on him too


----------



## Rambu

yeah i move fast.... once you know how to work the court docket system its a snap to move around and see whats going on...


----------



## Rambu

bookmark on the court... AT and my email are open... EAF you only need to check once a day... they move slow over there.... Strother is not open... not much to see there yet..


----------



## Rambu

yeah we should get 4 or 5 guys to overtake him..lol


----------



## Rambu

I really with i know what went on or is going on....


----------



## HORSEMOVER

How are those wings coming?


----------



## Rambu

i want to know when i can get a new bow or if i am waiting another year...


----------



## Rambu

they wings are ready for the next step.... the grill.... they go from marinade to grill.... soak again and then grill again... then boil in the marinade for a few mins... that way they are all covered and yummy....


----------



## Rambu

aggie is going to come back on and see like 3 more pages and be like what the..lol


----------



## Rambu

i am making 8lbs of wings


----------



## HORSEMOVER

What happened to Popestev?


----------



## Rambu

there are a lot of users in this thread...lol


----------



## Rambu

he fell asleep...lol


----------



## Rambu

So who is excited to go kill something soon... I can wait... early goose on sept 1st


----------



## HORSEMOVER

I think we ran everybody off
:mg:


----------



## Rambu

then deer on the 12th


----------



## Rambu

i think so... everyone is way to quiet.. almost scary...


----------



## HORSEMOVER

Might be your sauce - too much to handle


----------



## Rambu

Where did Mcluvin go anyways...


----------



## AR&BOW

User Name Posts
Aggieland 154
wideerhunt 137


----------



## HORSEMOVER

wideerhunt said:


> Where did Mcluvin go anyways...


??????????????????????


----------



## Rambu

maybe its so hot they can not handle it even over the internet..


----------



## Rambu

i am really close... maybe i should stop just one under him..lol... make him jump...lol


----------



## HORSEMOVER

wideerhunt said:


> maybe its so hot they can not handle it even over the internet..


Either that or they are all scared of Rambu????????????????


----------



## Rambu

no no.. i need to pass him hard..lol


----------



## Rambu

they are scared of RAMBU.... and his burning wings..lol...


----------



## HORSEMOVER

wideerhunt said:


> i am really close... maybe i should stop just one under him..lol... make him jump...lol


Got to at least tie things up - even the playing field


----------



## Rambu

So what do you all think Kevin will come up with next???


----------



## HORSEMOVER

wideerhunt would even things up - RAMBU would run him over


----------



## Rambu

depending on what his new limbs are made of... we could see some really cool things... limb weight and durability.. are all we need to fix to get some wild speeds...


----------



## HORSEMOVER

wideerhunt said:


> So what do you all think Kevin will come up with next???


Not a clue - from the looks of it he may have had things pretty dialed in with this run


----------



## Rambu

RAMBU would drop a wing or two on him to burn his legs so he could not run to catch up..lol


----------



## Rambu

we all thought the gt and Z were his best..now these... what could even be next


----------



## popestev

HORSEMOVER said:


> What happened to Popestev?


I have been tending to the garden,



wideerhunt said:


> he fell asleep...lol


and trying to keep the kid and dogs from killing whats left of my back yard I don't know whos worse on it the kid or the two dogs.

I can't wait for Elk, It is coming soon I just don't know for sure where I will hunt.


----------



## Rambu

146... only 8 behind


----------



## Rambu

i say hunt where there are elk... really hard to get one if you dont have elk in the area..lol


----------



## Rambu

aggie


----------



## Rambu

this


----------



## HORSEMOVER

wideerhunt said:


> i say hunt where there are elk... really hard to get one if you dont have elk in the area..lol


I'll second that


----------



## Rambu

is for


----------



## BEETLE GUY

It seems to follow Kevin everywere. Maybe it's time to stop selling very sim cam designs to dif companies. I don't think it's fair for the companies that have been involved with Kevin to go through court. He may be a great guy but cams are almost identical. My .02


----------



## Rambu

you


----------



## Rambu

sucker


----------



## HORSEMOVER

popestev said:


> I have been tending to the garden,
> 
> 
> 
> and trying to keep the kid and dogs from killing whats left of my back yard I don't know whos worse on it the kid or the two dogs.
> 
> I can't wait for Elk, It is coming soon I just don't know for sure where I will hunt.


Glad to have you back - I thought maybe the Genny got to you


----------



## Rambu

and i think this post is a tie now.....


----------



## Rambu

and now the kill.... hahaha... i am ahead..lol


----------



## Rambu

someone want to double check the post count?


----------



## Rambu

all i have to say is i am sick of posting... 75 posts in a hour or so....lol


----------



## HORSEMOVER

wideerhunt said:


> someone want to double check the post count?



Not sure how to do that?


----------



## Rambu

HORSEMOVER said:


> Not sure how to do that?


me either


----------



## popestev

HORSEMOVER said:


> Glad to have you back - I thought maybe the Genny got to you


Its good to be back I thought I was a gonner there for a while.



wideerhunt said:


> and now the kill.... hahaha... i am ahead..lol


Thats awsome, If you win this you wont have to mail the wings to you. But you will have to eat them without the blue cheese and milk. All 8lbs baby just slam em down.

And feel the burn


----------



## Rambu

the burn will be worse on the way out....lol


----------



## popestev

Am I gaining on any one, I think I am so far be hind it looks like I am leading.


----------



## HORSEMOVER

I checked the thread tools but I don't see anything


----------



## popestev

wideerhunt said:


> the burn will be worse on the way out....lol


Hope you have a good plumber.


----------



## Rambu

i found it.. this is 160 for me...lol


----------



## HORSEMOVER

Congrats. RAMBU! Unofficial of course


----------



## Rambu

wideerhunt 160
Aggieland 154
AR&BOW 67
Beastmaster 60
HORSEMOVER 54
popestev 45
no.1 BigMan 31
Jaben620 30
vhunter 28
ToughAntlerTees 26
Browtine22 25
jkcerda 24
Bob_Looney 22
DustyRx 21
JUMPMAN 21
a1shooter 21
Karbon 20
Yichi 19
b_vanfossen 18
Dave Nowlin 17
KEN-813 16
RNT 16
AdvanTimberLou 15
parkerbows 15
Nuwwave 14
jjbuilder 14
Brad HT 14
tuskbuster 13
gkonduris 13
hartofthethumb 13
mcluvin 13
Okie Bow Hunter 13
188 Inches 11
MitchFolsom 10
amarchery


----------



## Rambu

ok i need to go grill now...lol


----------



## popestev

How did youfind it? I know how to find how many times the thread has been viewed but how do you find how many individuals have looked?


----------



## DXTFREAK

I hope noone tries to read the thread from page one now. They might fall asleep before getting here! Some of yall may need a new keyboard soon.


----------



## Belicoso

dxtfreak said:


> i hope noone tries to read the thread from page one now. They might fall asleep before getting here! Some of yall may need a new keyboard soon.


lol


----------



## popestev

DXTFREAK said:


> I hope noone tries to read the thread from page one now. They might fall asleep before getting here! Some of yall may need a new keyboard soon.


selective typing just look at our spelling, keeps your key board from wearing out so fast.


----------



## popestev

I think I hear Aggie coming we better hide.


----------



## Rattler

I go to the store and come back to find out my a/c bit the dust....yea, just paid a $1500 dr bill and this happens....just my luck!


----------



## Big Timber

Wouldn't it be nice if people didn't have to sort through 100 pages just to see if there are any updates?


----------



## popestev

hello heloo heloo any one there there there? feels kinda looonly looonly loonly


----------



## Aggieland

Well men its going to be sad when he returns now


----------



## Aggieland

im going to talk a little


----------



## popestev

Big Timber said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if people didn't have to sort through 100 pages just to see if there are any updates?


up dates on what?


----------



## Aggieland

Guess I should just keep things slow till we find out something worthwhile


----------



## Beastmaster

DXTFREAK said:


> I hope noone tries to read the thread from page one now. They might fall asleep before getting here! Some of yall may need a new keyboard soon.


I use nothing but IBM/Lexmark/Unicomp buckling spring keyboards. The one that is being typed on now was made in 1994, and it still works fine to this day.


----------



## a1shooter

*Weeeeee*



Beastmaster said:


> If there was an agreement, you will see a request for dismissal filed. That's about it.
> 
> And, you'll never know who really won either.
> 
> Hence, the only way to tell is to watch the sites. Someone's gonna crow about it.


If they settle it and these bows come out WE WIN!!!!!


----------



## popestev

Aggieland said:


> im going to talk a little


Hay Aggie is back I thought I heard you coming,

GAME ON


----------



## Aggieland

The good ones tend to work a long time..


----------



## Beastmaster

You all do realize that the change in the Strother website can be attributed to some interesting news if you read between the lines.

If it wasn't updated, then a certain person couldn't have won, could he?


----------



## Aggieland

and it helps to keep people off that type really hard. lol


----------



## crooked stick

Beastmaster said:


> I use nothing but IBM/Lexmark/Unicomp buckling spring keyboards. The one that is being typed on now was made in 1994, and it still works fine to this day.


You should check out DELL.


----------



## Aggieland

Beastmaster said:


> You all do realize that the change in the Strother website can be attributed to some interesting news if you read between the lines.
> 
> If it wasn't updated, then a certain person couldn't have won, could he?


Im willing to bet that SA is on go. Not going to be stopped from producing bows..


----------



## popestev

Beastmaster said:


> You all do realize that the change in the Strother website can be attributed to some interesting news if you read between the lines.
> 
> If it wasn't updated, then a certain person couldn't have won, could he?


Since when did the thread become about Strother bows? I though t we were all here to see Aggie and wideerhunt battle it out.


----------



## Aggieland

Ohh SA website changed again. Must be a win for SA


----------



## Beastmaster

no.1 BigMan said:


> You should check out DELL.


I have used Dell keyboards. A lot of them are rebadged Logitech. Some of them also last a while, but my Dell keyboards at work always would get replaced after 6-7 months.

This is why I use the Unicomps. The one I've been typing on at this time (the 1994 unit) has been in near continual use at home since that time period.

All I do is air them out with my 40gal compressed air tank in my garage, and off I go.

-Steve


----------



## crooked stick

Aggieland said:


> Im willing to bet that SA is on go. Not going to be stopped from producing bows..



Aggieland = Eternal Optimist.


----------



## Aggieland

popestev said:


> Since when did the thread become about Strother bows? I though t we were all here to see Aggie and wideerhunt battle it out.


Ohh yeah.. HE thought he could hold the lead. lol I bet im ahead now.


----------



## Aggieland

Beastmaster said:


> I have used Dell keyboards. A lot of them are rebadged Logitech. Some of them also last a while, but my Dell keyboards at work always would get replaced after 6-7 months.
> 
> This is why I use the Unicomps. The one I've been typing on at this time (the 1994 unit) has been in near continual use at home since that time period.
> 
> All I do is air them out with my 40gal compressed air tank in my garage, and off I go.
> 
> -Steve


Cool when this chepo I got wears out I will look into one of that brand..


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

RAAAARRRR! you're wasting my life with this meaninglessness. Let's play a new game called don't post until there is lawsuit info exposed.


----------



## Beastmaster

popestev said:


> Since when did the thread become about Strother bows? I though t we were all here to see Aggie and wideerhunt battle it out.


That's the undercard. SA/Elite is the main event. We just need the Mathews Passion girls to be the ring card girls.

-Steve


----------



## HORSEMOVER

Sorry, I dozed off. What happened?


----------



## Aggieland

olar%20bear:


CashMoneyRugby said:


> RAAAARRRR! you're wasting my life with this meaninglessness. Let's play a new game called don't post until there is lawsuit info exposed.


----------



## crooked stick

HORSEMOVER said:


> Sorry, I dozed off. What happened?


This has all been a nightmare... you're bow's in the mail.


----------



## Aggieland

Everyone is bored were just killing time till someing gets posted.. And when it does the thread will explode. just watch for the post count to go up by a hundred or so. then check back


----------



## J.C.

Beastmaster said:


> You all do realize that the change in the Strother website can be attributed to some interesting news if you read between the lines.
> 
> If it wasn't updated, then a certain person couldn't have won, could he?


or he could have agreed to change his designs or not use the proprietary limbs, or pay licensing fees. depends on what you consider a win.


----------



## HORSEMOVER

no.1 BigMan said:


> This has all been a nightmare... you're bow's in the mail.


Hang on the UPS truck just pulled up.


----------



## crooked stick

HORSEMOVER said:


> Hang on the UPS truck just pulled up.


Don't get your hopes up...


----------



## AR&BOW

CashMoneyRugby said:


> RAAAARRRR! you're wasting my life with this meaninglessness. Let's play a new game called don't post until there is lawsuit info exposed.


I can just PM ya when the news comes out. . .. . . . of course I won't be around much longer for the rest of the day.


----------



## marzomi

Beastmaster said:


> You all do realize that the change in the Strother website can be attributed to some interesting news if you read between the lines.
> 
> If it wasn't updated, then a certain person couldn't have won, could he?


its not updated, its been stripped of most of the info that was there as of the end of last week. Still in the same state.


----------



## HORSEMOVER

no.1 BigMan said:


> Don't get your hopes up...


False alarm - it was the ice cream man


----------



## AR&BOW

Keep going Aggie, when he gets back he is gonna @@%[email protected]@^%@[email protected] after all that wasted time.

User Name Posts
Aggieland 165
wideerhunt 162


----------



## Aggieland

I bet kevin has some sort of loop hope that the Elite contract didnot bind him to his new creations.. So this will all be a waste of time. And it shows whatever Elite had plans of producing this coming year did not have the specs or something to match the SA line of bows.. but what do i know? :noidea:


----------



## Beastmaster

CashMoneyRugby said:


> RAAAARRRR! you're wasting my life with this meaninglessness. Let's play a new game called don't post until there is lawsuit info exposed.


And you do realize that when a settlement meeting occurs, there is a extremely high possibility nothing gets posted?

So, unless it goes to court, a dismissal paper gets filed, or someone's website shows new bows, you'll never know who really won.

-Steve


----------



## Aggieland

AR&BOW said:


> Keep going Aggie, when he gets back he is gonna @@%[email protected]@^%@[email protected] after all that wasted time.
> 
> User Name Posts
> Aggieland 165
> wideerhunt 162


Yeah and we can tell him the official count stops when the news is released. Maybe that will happen soon haha


----------



## crooked stick

HORSEMOVER said:


> False alarm - it was the ice cream man


Who's your daddy..


----------



## HORSEMOVER

Aggieland glad to see your back - now we have a race


----------



## HORSEMOVER

no.1 BigMan said:


> Who's your daddy..


the mail man


----------



## Aggieland

Im willing to bet that since SA's webpage had changed and seems to be progressing then they will for sure stay in business and keep rolling. As far as patents etc goes who knows..


----------



## Aggieland

HORSEMOVER said:


> Aggieland glad to see your back - now we have a race


Yeah, I want to break his spirit when he returns and realizes he is in second place once again..


----------



## crooked stick

horsemover said:


> the mail man


lol lol!!


----------



## Aggieland

You think Shooting the SR at 80# with a 410g arrow is going to give me enough KE for this rabbit in my yard.. haha j/k i dont kill bunnies now..


----------



## HORSEMOVER

Aggieland said:


> You think Shooting the SR at 80# with a 410g arrow is going to give me enough KE for this rabbit in my yard.. haha j/k i dont kill bunnies now..


How big is the bunny?


----------



## HORSEMOVER

Whos going to be lucky #1500?


----------



## DirtNapTV

*Strother Archery*

I keep checking back to the last page of this thread and well it is unreal, you guys need something else to talk about and let the legal system take care of itself.

In this day and time anybody can sue for anything, lets find the positive about Kevin and Strother Archery. The guy is probably right there with Matt Mcpherson on the design of archery equipment.

Just wanted to vent, go on with your talks about things you know nothing about except he said she said.

Hugs and Kisses


----------



## crooked stick

Ya baby!! Bring it home to daddy!!


----------



## crooked stick

no.1 BigMan said:


> Ya baby!! Bring it home to daddy!!



Woops, seven more to go..


----------



## popestev

AR&BOW said:


> Keep going Aggie, when he gets back he is gonna @@%[email protected]@^%@[email protected] after all that wasted time.
> 
> User Name Posts
> Aggieland 165
> wideerhunt 162


I just hope Aggie can handle the wings


----------



## Panzer 4

Did I miss anything? 

I have been thinking about filling against Famous Annus... you know... the cookie guy from the 70's


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

Beastmaster said:


> And you do realize that when a settlement meeting occurs, there is a extremely high possibility nothing gets posted?
> 
> So, unless it goes to court, a dismissal paper gets filed, or someone's website shows new bows, you'll never know who really won.
> 
> -Steve


okay sure... and IF a dismissal paper does get filed or someones website DOES show new bows i want to hear about it. that's why I'm here. 

Plus I made this big sign that says "GO KEVIN GO" so I dont want to feel like an idiot waving it here by myself.


----------



## popestev

3DMountaineer said:


> I keep checking back to the last page of this thread and well it is unreal, you guys need something else to talk about and let the legal system take care of itself.
> 
> In this day and time anybody can sue for anything, lets find the positive about Kevin and Strother Archery. The guy is probably right there with Matt Mcpherson on the design of archery equipment.
> 
> Just wanted to vent, go on with your talks about things you know nothing about except he said she said.
> 
> Hugs and Kisses


Where did that come from would have thought that is what one would expect given title of the thread but oh well guess he missed the middle 30 pages where we have been of in la la land


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

plus i may or may not admit to wanting to be post #1500.... I'm so lame.


----------



## HORSEMOVER

Bingo!


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

dangit!!


----------



## Panzer 4

My bad... Famous Amos. Turns out he probably has the binar%, modular chip, cookie cam rights wrapped up pretty solid.

Who is sueing who? I forgot.


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

I'm sueing horsemover for stealing my pride and post #1500.


----------



## HORSEMOVER

WOW - I feel so special


----------



## HORSEMOVER

CashMoneyRugby said:


> I'm sueing horsemover for stealing my pride and post #1500.


Don't worry its still unofficial. If the mods delete some posts your still in the running.


----------



## popestev

Panzer 4 said:


> Did I miss anything?
> 
> I have been thinking about filling against Famous Annus... you know... the cookie guy from the 70's


not sure but I think you mean Ammos


----------



## popestev

popestev said:


> not sure but I think you mean Ammos


OOPs I was a little slow, had a phone call and deciding on where to get tags for.


----------



## Panzer 4

They were good cookies, but the chew cycke was terrible.


----------



## popestev

Does any one know if there are still any other threads on this sight?


----------



## HORSEMOVER

popestev said:


> Does any one know if there are still any other threads on this sight?


Nothing as educational as this one.


----------



## popestev

HORSEMOVER said:


> Nothing as educational as this one.


I jsut looked and there are other threads I thought we would have sucked every one into our vortex.


----------



## Panzer 4

Oh, well. I was hoping that a longer ATA bow would come out by the end of the year. It might come out with the SR-71 and Vanquish. 

I was pretty sold on the Bowtech lineup. I really like the feel of the Admiral, and I am a fan of the roller gaurds. (That isn't a trademarked term, is it?) I had been planning on oredering a Sentinel in December. The Vanquish looked like a bow that I would really like to try.


----------



## HORSEMOVER

RAMBU any word on those wings?


----------



## vhunter

CashMoneyRugby said:


> okay sure... and IF a dismissal paper does get filed or someones website DOES show new bows i want to hear about it. that's why I'm here.
> 
> Plus I made this big sign that says "GO KEVIN GO" so I dont want to feel like an idiot waving it here by myself.


Never stopped you from waiving the Pen sign.:shade:


----------



## popestev

I think we lost him, Pobably came back and seen Aggie was here and just curled up and started crying. Poor guy thought he had it in the bag.


----------



## Aggieland

ok im back


----------



## Okie918

What has happened to this thread?


----------



## Aggieland

had to baby sit. looks like the thread is moving fast


----------



## popestev

Aggieland said:


> ok im back


Whew we were lost there for a minute, I even went and posted on another thread, don't know what happend I just lst my head for a second.


----------



## Aggieland

, , 
?"
?J [email protected]#hjgu @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @+!NHJ UH NB M KJM,Kjgc cx 


:angel:


----------



## Aggieland

sorry my 9mo ols sons first AT post


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

vhunter said:


> Never stopped you from waiving the Pen sign.:shade:


oh har har.
don't contradict your signature there Mr. V.


----------



## HORSEMOVER

Aggieland said:


> sorry my 9mo ols sons first AT post


Glad to see you starting him off right. My only concern is whether that post counts?


----------



## HORSEMOVER

Who pushed the submit key?


----------



## AR&BOW

Ok, one more post before going to work. Don't worry CMR, I had a post earlier that will likely get deleted so you will probably still get to be #1500.:darkbeer:


----------



## popestev

Well I have to pack up the kids and go get some Elk tags be back later.


----------



## vhunter

CashMoneyRugby said:


> oh har har.
> don't contradict your signature there Mr. V.


Has it been a year yet.


----------



## TTripin

what


----------



## TTripin

makes


----------



## TTripin

you


----------



## HORSEMOVER

popestev said:


> Well I have to pack up the kids and go get some Elk tags be back later.


Don't forget to pick up some more beer.


----------



## TTripin

think


----------



## TTripin

I'm


----------



## TTripin

only


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

vhunter said:


> Has it been a year yet.


not for a loooong looong time.


----------



## Aggieland

Wow talking about wasting a post or two lol


----------



## TTripin

upping


----------



## Aggieland

two days now the case has to be over.


----------



## TTripin

my post count


----------



## vhunter

CashMoneyRugby said:


> not for a loooong looong time.


Oh,,,,,,,,,,Snap.


----------



## HORSEMOVER

Over and out


----------



## Aggieland

Anyone Else reading this thread going Elk hunting this year? and if so where at. Im headed to Colorado..


----------



## Aggieland

Man Seems everyone is gone again.. I thought we would have a ruleing bow now.


----------



## mtelknut

I'll be elk hunting on Sept. 5,, opening day for us in Montana... Good luck to everybody this year.....Was hopeing to shoot something with a Strother bow but maybe next year.... or ??? hope this is over soon the suspense is killing me.


----------



## Aggieland

Just a little pic I have on my Computers background.. By the way that is my son and congrads to the guy that really killed this beast!!


----------



## Aggieland

mtelknut said:


> I'll be elk hunting on Sept. 5,, opening day for us in Montana... Good luck to everybody this year.....Was hopeing to shoot something with a Strother bow but maybe next year.... or ??? hope this is over soon the suspense is killing me.


I heard through the grapevine that we will get the bows in August. Just hope its before the 15th or so.. :mg:


----------



## Rambu

hahahaha


----------



## vhunter

Aggieland said:


> I heard through the grapevine that we will get the bows in August. Just hope its before the 15th or so.. :mg:


The grapevine seems to be growing.


----------



## Rambu

i am back


----------



## Rambu

it takes time to make great wings


----------



## Rambu

they are burning bad right now... i had 2....


----------



## Rambu

i see aggie came back to try to get ahead again... hmmmm... we will see...lol


----------



## Rambu

the real question is.... what is the most one person has ever posted in one day?


----------



## 220

what exactly has changed about the website? Still looks like a blog to me?


----------



## Rambu

the sad thing is i will be gone from 6 till 10... so aggie will have tons of time to pass me way up...


----------



## SwitchBuck

Aggieland said:


> Anyone Else reading this thread going Elk hunting this year? and if so where at. Im headed to Colorado..


Yeah, Wyoming:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Rambu

for all that want to see the new site.... type in www.strotherarchery.com.... you have to redo the page... not go check it in your history..


----------



## Rambu

wait now its the old page again... what the


----------



## Rambu

hmm it was all new.... now its the old page again... weird.... maybe it was a test run...


----------



## Rambu

did aggie run off again???


----------



## Rambu

darn still 6 down


----------



## Rambu

aggie do you relize how sad all our posting really is...lol


----------



## bl00dtrail

Someone PM me please when there is some actual "INFORMATION" posted in this thread...... what a useless waste of time and energy this thing has become, I'm glad the AT mods kept the clutter out and didn't allow any spamming (sarcasm)..:mg:

I'm out.... and unlike Aggie...... I mean it.


----------



## Rambu

so the wings are burning in my tummy...lol... they are good...lol


----------



## Rambu

bl00dtrail said:


> Someone PM me please when there is some actual "INFORMATION" posted in this thread...... what a useless waste of time and energy this thing has become, I'm glad the AT mods kept the clutter out and didn't allow any spamming (sarcasm)..:mg:
> 
> I'm out.... and unlike Aggie...... I mean it.


lol.. sorry about all the waste... we just need to keep ourselves occupied.. lol:teeth:


----------



## thelefty41

This sucks, 2 days of court and not one peep as to what is going on. If it is taking this long to get a verdict then maybe it is a real gray area that is being argued over.


----------



## Rambu

wow i have done over 100 posts in here today.lol


----------



## Rambu

thelefty41 said:


> This sucks, 2 days of court and not one peep as to what is going on. If it is taking this long to get a verdict then maybe it is a real gray area that is being argued over.


not sure it is gray.... i think they are just trying to come up with an agreement that both will benefit from...


----------



## Terps1

is the case still being deliberated?


----------



## Rambu

ok aggie we are tied with this post


----------



## Boludo

Remember when this thread was about Elite and Kevin? That was sweet.


----------



## Rambu

Terps1 said:


> is the case still being deliberated?


last i seen its pending something according to the court docs... so i would guess they are still working on it.... i did not see any new dates setup yet...


----------



## Rambu

still nothing new in the system...


----------



## Rambu

we have not heard much from a few of the guys that tend to have an inside line to things... either they know nothing or do not want to say


----------



## Aggieland

I think All the usuals are tied up with SA or Elite and can't speak.


----------



## Aggieland

Oh yeah im back. haha


----------



## Aggieland

Wideerhunt thats a strange screen name man.. Guess were still waiting on something to be posted worth reading right?


----------



## popestev

Whew got my elk tag and got my wifes deer tag every thing will be OK now. I see that I did not miss any thing other than wideerhunt is now tied with Aggie, and wideerhunts bum burns,

I did not get more beer but I filled up my Mt Dew glass, I drink that stuff like fish drink water. No wonder I look 13 months preganant and can't go up hill.


----------



## popestev

popestev said:


> Whew got my elk tag and got my wifes deer tag every thing will be OK now. I see that I did not miss any thing other than wideerhunt is now tied with Aggie, and wideerhunts bum burns,
> 
> I did not get more beer but I filled up my Mt Dew glass, I drink that stuff like fish drink water. No wonder I look 13 months preganant and can't go up hill.


Scratch that Aggie is now back in the lead


----------



## popestev

wideerhunt the roto ruter people are on their way over to my house do you need me to send them to you after wards?


----------



## Aggieland

popestev said:


> Whew got my elk tag and got my wifes deer tag every thing will be OK now. I see that I did not miss any thing other than wideerhunt is now tied with Aggie, and wideerhunts bum burns,
> 
> I did not get more beer but I filled up my Mt Dew glass, I drink that stuff like fish drink water. No wonder I look 13 months preganant and can't go up hill.


I saw an old man in the hospital the other day that only drank Mt. Dew nothing else ever not even water.. he had the worst urinary tract infection I have ever seen. His cather bag was full of what looked like blended up wheat or something. ugh it was bad..ukey:


----------



## Rambu

no need to send them here.... at least not for 12 hours..lol....


----------



## popestev

I am waiting for my first stone, and all my teeth to finally give up and leave


----------



## Aggieland

Im out for a while men. Have fun passing me again..


----------



## Mike21

popestev said:


> No wonder I look 13 months preganant and can't go up hill.


I laughed. My wife had to come smack me cause I spit milk all over the dog. *highfive* :shade:


----------



## Rambu

aggie we are working on getting my name changed.... RAMBU... seems to be what we may have..


----------



## Rambu

if you cant go up hill how do you elk hunt???


----------



## Rambu

darn aggie..lol... i do not want to play anymore but my competitive side does not want to let up..lol


----------



## popestev

Mike21 said:


> I laughed. My wife had to come smack me cause I spit milk all over the dog. *highfive* :shade:


Tell your wife and dog I am sorry, this is why I never read a post and drink at the same time.


----------



## popestev

wideerhunt said:


> if you cant go up hill how do you elk hunt???


I role to the bottom and wait for them, I have only shot one elk since 06.


----------



## Rambu

popestev said:


> Tell your wife and dog I am sorry, this is why I never read a post and drink at the same time.


unless its beer... then its ok...


----------



## Mike21

My wife will get over it.

But the dog loves me, Even more reason to lick herself. Eventually she'll go down south and be on vacation for about 20 mins.


----------



## Rambu

Mike21 said:


> My wife will get over it.
> 
> But the dog loves me, Even more reason to lick herself. Eventually she'll go down south and be on vacation for about 20 mins.


:mg:


----------



## Mike21

Down south on HERSELF!

Oh jeez, That's just nasty.

I need to shower now.


----------



## Rambu

almost 41 pages... wow... too bad 28 of them are just wasting time..lol


----------



## Rambu

Mike21 said:


> Down south on HERSELF!
> 
> Oh jeez, That's just nasty.
> 
> I need to shower now.


lol.. i know.... just had to laugh


----------



## Mike21

Oh the terrible images you put in my head.

lol.


----------



## Rambu

ok i decided i am going to hit 200 and then be done with the race


----------



## Rambu

ha ha.. Mike... you have to watch what you say... hahaha


----------



## Rambu

well i hole this all gets worked out.... i really want a new strother bow.


----------



## Rambu

Thanks TAT for the hat by the way... came in yesterday.....


----------



## Mike21

For the record. We're out of peanut butter. So don't get any ideas.


----------



## Rambu

4 more after this... does anyone make sights and quivers in pred???


----------



## Rambu

you use it all up already?????? hahAha


----------



## K-Z0NE

:moviecornepsi:


----------



## Rambu

i did that to my buddys wife... we were going fishing all weekend... i gave her some peanut butter before we walked out... she was not happy...lol


----------



## Mike21

wideerhunt said:


> you use it all up already?????? hahAha


Yep, them samiches was good.

lol.


----------



## Rambu

well i just wanted to say something to you all....


----------



## Rambu

200... hahahahahahahaha... ok i am done racing... Aggie its all over.... lol


----------



## popestev

Wait tell me it aint so what am I going to do during the day this thread was my life.


----------



## popestev

Mike21 said:


> For the record. We're out of peanut butter. So don't get any ideas.


you could call your dog Mr. Ed


----------



## popestev

Helloooo am I all aloooon?


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Maybe just a loon. Or then again, maybe looney.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Mike21

popestev said:


> Wait tell me it aint so what am I going to do during the day this thread was my life.


Take up knitting?


----------



## gkonduris

*Family picture*

me and the wife.........


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

gkonduris said:


> me and the wife.........


I'm tellin!:typing:


----------



## popestev

gkonduris said:


> me and the wife.........


Thats awsome


----------



## Aggieland

Hello world. Just checking the home front to see how things are going..


----------



## Aggieland

I guess we still dont know anything?


----------



## popestev

The more you know the more people expect from you so no I don't know a darn thing


----------



## Aggieland

I guess Wideerhunt had to go make things right with his dog and peanutbutter or something like that lol


----------



## Aggieland

TAT when is the new Sight of yours going to be up and running?


----------



## popestev

not sure but he had some chicken or buffalo wings involved some how


----------



## Aggieland

That might burn if you know what i mean.!!


----------



## Aggieland

I need to know something guys..


----------



## popestev

well OK just ask if we don't know we will make something up that at least sounds good


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Aggieland said:


> TAT when is the new Sight of yours going to be up and running?


I am still figuring out how I want to approach it this time around. It maybe another 2 months. Until then, I am just selling everything on AT or I should say trying to sell on AT.


----------



## b_vanfossen

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I am still figuring out how I want to approach it this time around. It maybe another 2 months. Until then, I am just selling everything on AT or I should say trying to sell on AT.


Did the job pan out with my customer?


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Why do you need to know something? You've gotten by like you are up to now haven't you?

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Guest

This thread deteriated days ago!!!
I'm out.
Still shooting the Elite Jaben620 sold me.
Still Mcluv it!!


----------



## b_vanfossen

Dave Nowlin said:


> Why do you need to know something? You've gotten by like you are up to now haven't you?
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Hey Dave. Turn out I had gotten my towns mixed up. I'll be moving to La Follette- east side of state. Not too far from you. I was just up there a few weeks ago- cannot wait to move there!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

b_vanfossen said:


> Did the job pan out with my customer?


I am still waiting to hear from him.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Dave Nowlin said:


> Why do you need to know something? You've gotten by like you are up to now haven't you?
> 
> Dave Nowlin


HUH?:book1:


----------



## b_vanfossen

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I am still waiting to hear from him.


OMG- he called me to verify your phone number and said he was going to call you next. Well- I led him to water...


----------



## b_vanfossen

gkonduris said:


> me and the wife.........


I can just see you saying "Jeez honey- can you hurry up? My feet are killing me!"


----------



## Dave Nowlin

La Folette is probably a 6 hour drive from Savannah. It is north of Knoxville and I am on the southern border of Tennessee about 125 miles east of Memphis.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Dave Nowlin

How come earlier today there was a Strother Archery web site and now it has reverted to a blog? Are we going backwards?

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Aggieland

I cannot believe that someone has not leaked any info to the hungry AT crowd. Whats the freakin problem?


----------



## b_vanfossen

Aggieland said:


> I cannot believe that someone has not leaked any info to the hungry AT crowd. Whats the freakin problem?


I think this is going to take atleast a few days to sort out.


----------



## Bob_Looney

Dave Nowlin said:


> Maybe just a loon. Or then again, maybe looney.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


watch it


----------



## Bob_Looney

Aggieland said:


> I cannot believe that someone has not leaked any info to the hungry AT crowd. Whats the freakin problem?


well lets see
The only ones in the room are the Judge, the recorder, the principals (maybe), and their lawyers.

nobody in that bunch is going to talk.


----------



## Aggieland

Yeah your right. we will prob never know what went down..


----------



## Antihunter

Fixed it for you.



b_vanfossen said:


> I think this is going to take atleast a few weeks/months to sort out.


----------



## archer58 in pa

I saw KevinStrother1 on earlier today. I thought there might be some news. Guess not!


----------



## sirRUTSalot

t:


----------



## Arrowflngr

Bob_Looney said:


> well lets see
> The only ones in the room are the *Judge*, the recorder, the principals (maybe), and their lawyers.
> 
> nobody in that bunch is going to talk.


Wrong. Gotta love AT lawyers.


----------



## Beastmaster

Actually, the agreement/agenda for August 4 was this:

1) On July 28, 2009 - all parties (Elite, Strother Archery, Kevin/Kate) participated in a conference in front of US District Judge Michael Telesca. This conference occurred in the Western District of New York's Federal District Court.

2) All parties agreed to a settlement meeting, to be determined between all the parties, in Chicago. In other words, they all agreed upon a change of venue. This was to occur on August 4.

3) The meeting is to end somewhere from the early to mid afternoon on the same day (August 4).

Whatever happened there, we'll never know. What likely happened is either:

a) They met in the District courtroom in Chicago, agreed on the location, and went there

-or-

b) They agreed by email/conference call/whatever on a specific location, notified the court of it, and then went ahead and did it.

Either way, unless we see a dismissal filed (likely) or continuation paperwork showing that the arbitration meeting was a bust, you're going to see results first from either Strother or Elite's web site.

-Steve


----------



## popestev

sirRUTSalot said:


> t:


Heck weve been on somany topics we don't know where were at any more, is this still about Elite and Strother?


----------



## coondogg

Beastmaster said:


> Actually, the agreement/agenda for August 4 was this:
> 
> 1) On July 28, 2009 - all parties (Elite, Strother Archery, Kevin/Kate) participated in a conference in front of US District Judge Michael Telesca. This conference occurred in the Western District of New York's Federal District Court.
> 
> 2) All parties agreed to a settlement meeting, to be determined between all the parties, in Chicago. In other words, they all agreed upon a change of venue. This was to occur on August 4.
> 
> 3) The meeting is to end somewhere from the early to mid afternoon on the same day (August 4).
> 
> Whatever happened there, we'll never know. What likely happened is either:
> 
> a) They met in the District courtroom in Chicago, agreed on the location, and went there
> 
> -or-
> 
> b) They agreed by email/conference call/whatever on a specific location, notified the court of it, and then went ahead and did it.
> 
> Either way, unless we see a dismissal filed (likely) or continuation paperwork showing that the arbitration meeting was a bust, you're going to see results first from either Strother or Elite's web site.
> 
> -Steve


I know at 4:30pm yesterday Kevin Strothers answered his phone at Strothers archery. I doubt he was in Chicago. If he was it was a short meeting. I also know Crackers is still really busy building strings for the bows. Looks like things are still moving along in a good direction.


----------



## Beastmaster

coondogg said:


> I know at 4:30pm yesterday Kevin Strothers answered his phone at Strothers archery. I doubt he was in Chicago. If he was it was a short meeting. I also know Crackers is still really busy building strings for the bows. Looks like things are still moving along in a good direction.


I can almost guarantee that neither Peter nor Kevin nor anyone other than the lawyers were at the meeting in Chicago.

You hire the lawyers to do the dirty work. Principals don't waste their time on that stuff.

-Steve


----------



## Browtine22

Work kept me away from here all day. Nothing has changed. Strother Blog is down, EAF is still under gag order and this thread has slipped to the 2nd page.

I hope someone leaks some info soon.:sad:


----------



## Beastmaster

Funny. The Strother site reverted backwards. To an even different version.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Beastmaster said:


> Funny. The Strother site reverted backwards. To an even different version.


Looks the same to me?


----------



## Beastmaster

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Looks the same to me?


Earlier today, the Strother web site had a normal look to it. It didn't go to the blog straight off.

-Steve


----------



## Okie918

Strother Archery is and will continue to make and release their bows. Elite will not have these bows for 2010.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Okie Bow Hunter said:


> Strother Archery is and will continue to make and release their bows. Elite will not have these bows for 2010.


You don't have an "if" to help you out on this one.


----------



## Okie918

ToughAntlerTees said:


> You don't have an "if" to help you out on this one.


No i dont. But im willing to bet my paycheck on it.


----------



## archer58 in pa

Okie Bow Hunter said:


> Strother Archery is and will continue to make and release their bows. Elite will not have these bows for 2010.


And , you know this how?? Or is it speculation?


----------



## Aggieland

what??? I'm lost again. whats happened>????


----------



## Okie918

archer58 in pa said:


> And , you know this how?? Or is it speculation?


Definitions of speculation:

guess: a message expressing an opinion based on incomplete evidence 
a hypothesis that has been formed by speculating or conjecturing (usually with little hard evidence); "speculations about the outcome of the election"; "he dismissed it as mere conjecture" 
an investment that is very risky but could yield great profits; "he knew the stock was a speculation when he bought it" 
meditation: continuous and profound contemplation or musing on a subject or series of subjects of a deep or abstruse nature; "the habit of meditation is the basis for all real knowledge"


----------



## hartofthethumb

:***: Wow guys, you really took this thread to town today. Lots of post to sift through with nothing said.

Oh and wideerhunt... you're going to be paying me royalties on the wings bud, I have prior art from a project in 2nd grade when I drew a chicken on construction paper with a blue crayon.


----------



## Okie918

Did i mention that i love my Switchback XT?


----------



## hartofthethumb

Wow, apparently if we use the letters W...T..and..F together anymore it is censored....thats fine but now the W.T.F. smiley doesn't work. Can a mod look into that?


----------



## JUMPMAN

hartofthethumb said:


> Wow, apparently if we use the letters W...T..and..F together anymore it is censored....thats fine but now the W.T.F. smiley doesn't work. Can a mod look into that?


We have and it is under review....:ranger:


----------



## Nuwwave

Well there are only 16 post left on this page and we haven't gone to the next page yet, so not too many could have been deleted?


----------



## popestev

Aggieland said:


> what??? I'm lost again. whats happened>????


Me to, had to go make dinner for the kids and I as well as do some dishes. So apperantly they started talking about that Strothers deal again and some one is having a problem with their W.T.F. button.


----------



## Nuwwave

Nuwwave said:


> Well there are only 16 post left on this page and we haven't gone to the next page yet, so not too many could have been deleted?


Unlike on the Elite forum where if you even put the letters "K" and "S" in the same sentence, the whole thread gets pulled. LOL


----------



## Nuwwave

Well, since Mr. Carter is reading this thread, can you share anything?


----------



## CYRIL

*?*

JUST NEED A DEFINITIVE ANSWER. CAN WE BUY ONE DIFFERENT BOW FROM EACH MAN. OR THE SAME BOW FROM EACH?:darkbeer:


----------



## popestev

CYRIL said:


> JUST NEED A DEFINITIVE ANSWER. CAN WE BUY ONE DIFFERENT BOW FROM EACH MAN. OR THE SAME BOW FROM EACH?:darkbeer:


HA HA HA HA I guess it depends on at which angle you look at them and what camo they have.


----------



## JustRace

Kevin's filed patent for the two track cam which was filed on Dec 9th of 2008, at which time he was still a consultant (working) for Elite. It was just posted on July 30th. Plus its fun seeing everyone go back and forth. This is a ton of online publicity for both sides.

FIG. 2 shows a side view of the top cam assembly 30a. FIG. 2 shows one embodiment of the cam 30a in non-circular shape. The bowstring 70 is in line with the track in the bowstring assembly 40a and attached with a terminating post (not shown). The power cable assembly 60a has a take up portion 62a and a let out portion 64a, and can either be a unitary piece or be modular. For instance as shown in FIG. 2, *the power cable assembly 60a has a modular unit for the let out portion 64a, which allows manufacturers to make a single cam assembly with one small piece that can account for varying sizes and preferences by the user. Specifically, this versatility is important because each hunter or archer has different specifications (e.g. draw length) which can be accounted for by having a modular portion to the cam assembly 30a*, and in this case is the let out portion 64a. The power cable 52, in FIG. 2, is attached to terminating post 82a and wraps around the let out portion 64a and therefore feeds power cable 52 out when the bow is in full draw. On the opposing side of power cable assembly 60a is power cable 50, which sits on the take up portion 62a of the assembly 60a. Power cable 50 is attached at terminating post 80a, and is taken up when the bow is in full draw by the take up portion 62a. The power cable assembly 60a is attached to the bowstring assembly 30a by a fastening mechanism, but it will be well recognized the power cable assembly 60a can be attached to the bowstring assembly 40a by any means or, if desired, manufactured as a single piece with the bowstring assembly 40a to make-up top cam assembly 30a. As shown, the power cable assembly 60a is attached to the bowstring assembly 40a by a fastener 78a. The cam assembly 30a is attached to the limb 12a by axel 36a. Last the take power cable assembly 60a, either in a unitary form or modular form, may optionally have draw stop pin 90a attached to stop the draw cycle of the bow. The draw stop pin 90a, however, does not have to be attached to the power cable assembly 60a in order to function on the cam assembly 30a.

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/y2009/0188482.html?query=kevin+strother&stemming=on


----------



## popestev

JustRace said:


> Kevin's filed patent for the two track cam which was filed on Dec 9th of 2008, at which time he was still a consultant (working) for Elite. It was just posted on July 30th. Plus its fun seeing everyone go back and forth. This is a ton of online publicity for both sides.
> 
> FIG. 2 shows a side view of the top cam assembly 30a. FIG. 2 shows one embodiment of the cam 30a in non-circular shape. The bowstring 70 is in line with the track in the bowstring assembly 40a and attached with a terminating post (not shown). The power cable assembly 60a has a take up portion 62a and a let out portion 64a, and can either be a unitary piece or be modular. For instance as shown in FIG. 2, *the power cable assembly 60a has a modular unit for the let out portion 64a, which allows manufacturers to make a single cam assembly with one small piece that can account for varying sizes and preferences by the user. Specifically, this versatility is important because each hunter or archer has different specifications (e.g. draw length) which can be accounted for by having a modular portion to the cam assembly 30a*, and in this case is the let out portion 64a. The power cable 52, in FIG. 2, is attached to terminating post 82a and wraps around the let out portion 64a and therefore feeds power cable 52 out when the bow is in full draw. On the opposing side of power cable assembly 60a is power cable 50, which sits on the take up portion 62a of the assembly 60a. Power cable 50 is attached at terminating post 80a, and is taken up when the bow is in full draw by the take up portion 62a. The power cable assembly 60a is attached to the bowstring assembly 30a by a fastening mechanism, but it will be well recognized the power cable assembly 60a can be attached to the bowstring assembly 40a by any means or, if desired, manufactured as a single piece with the bowstring assembly 40a to make-up top cam assembly 30a. As shown, the power cable assembly 60a is attached to the bowstring assembly 40a by a fastener 78a. The cam assembly 30a is attached to the limb 12a by axel 36a. Last the take power cable assembly 60a, either in a unitary form or modular form, may optionally have draw stop pin 90a attached to stop the draw cycle of the bow. The draw stop pin 90a, however, does not have to be attached to the power cable assembly 60a in order to function on the cam assembly 30a.
> 
> http://www.freepatentsonline.com/y2009/0188482.html?query=kevin+strother&stemming=on


So what does all this mean? I got lost in the conect part A into part a-4b


----------



## Nuwwave

popestev said:


> So what does all this mean? I got lost in the conect part A into part a-4b


It means you can't keep up. Tell the driver to pull over and let you off. Then wait on the curb for *your* bus. hint: it;s alot smaller that the one you just got off. LOL


----------



## JustRace

Also there is no assignee named on the patent that I posted.

Same patent except this link is for the us patent office.

http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...S1=strother.IN.&OS=IN/strother&RS=IN/strother


----------



## JustRace

This is at the top of the patent.

The efficiency rating of the device achieves 95.8%. The cam assembly can come in a *unitary or modular form* and further each component (i.e. the bowstring or power cable component) can be in a circular or non-circular form.


----------



## Aggieland

If you take wind in your lungs and force it out of your mouth really fast... Thats what this does. . Man someone give us some kinda real answer as to what went down. and or if its over.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkcerda

I just heard NERF is suing everybody cause they think they were going to make real bows in 2020:darkbeer:


----------



## Nuwwave

This is like cruel and unusual punishment for Aggie!


----------



## Aggieland

Nuwwave said:


> This is like cruel and unusual punishment for Aggie!


Yeah, I gatta get up at 5 in the morning. I just stopped working on the farm 5 mins ago.. Ugh I need info. someone p.m. me or something..


----------



## Nuwwave

Only 310 more posts till we give out the golden cookie!!!


----------



## jkcerda

Nuwwave said:


> Only 321 more posts till we give out the golden cookie!!!


macadamia nut? :hungry:


----------



## popestev

Nuwwave said:


> It means you can't keep up. Tell the driver to pull over and let you off. Then wait on the curb for *your* bus. hint: it;s alot smaller that the one you just got off. LOL


Why would I want to ride in the same bus you do?


----------



## jkcerda

popestev said:


> Why would I want to ride in the same bus you do?


I got room in my bus,,,ya'll just need a helmet like me


----------



## Nuwwave

popestev said:


> why would i want to ride in the same bus you do?


lol


----------



## popestev

jkcerda said:


> I got room in my bus,,,ya'll just need a helmet like me


If I can ride without the helmet, my momy said I don't need it any more.


----------



## Nuwwave

jkcerda said:


> macadamia nut? :hungry:


Macadamia is the _______. But no, even better!!! :hungry:

And we are going to swirl little "S"ss in it too! ccasion1:


----------



## jkcerda

Nuwwave said:


> Macadamia is the _______. But no, even better!!! :hungry:
> 
> And we are going to swirl little "S"ss in it too! ccasion1:


 :thumb:


----------



## RecordKeeper

jkcerda said:


> I got room in my bus,,,ya'll just need a helmet like me


I see this is still a Seinfeld thread. I nominate jkcerda to be Kramer.

Oh wait...vertically speaking he's gonna have to be George. Sorry bud.


----------



## Nuwwave

jkcerda said:


> :thumb:


It will look awesome!! I got it all planned out.


----------



## jkcerda

popestev said:


> If I can ride without the helmet, my momy said I don't need it any more.


ok, but, the helmet does have its privileges, I keep hearing how "special" I am when I wear it,,and , i get complimentary bibs when at restaurants


----------



## jkcerda

Olsenck said:


> I see this is still a Seinfeld thread. I nominate jkcerda to be Kramer.
> 
> Oh wait...vertically speaking he's gonna have to be George. Sorry bud.










, finally a Citizen


----------



## Nuwwave

jkcerda said:


> ok, but, the helmet does have its privileges, I keep hearing how "special" I am when I wear it,,and , i get complimentary bibs when at restaurants


I got free crayons~


----------



## RecordKeeper

Olsenck said:


> I see this is still a Seinfeld thread. I nominate jkcerda to be Kramer.
> 
> Oh wait...vertically speaking he's gonna have to be George. Sorry bud.





jkcerda said:


> , finally a Citizen


Indeed....and you didn't have to settle for being Newman!


----------



## jkcerda

Nuwwave said:


> I got free crayons~


umm, lest see, that would be Dennys, or IHOP


----------



## Nuwwave

:aero:
:boink:
:ballchain

Man there are some great icons on here!

This one is the best so far.

:rock-on::rock-on::rock-on::rock-on::rock-on:

Kind of reminds me of Brackett.


----------



## jkcerda

Olsenck said:


> Indeed....and you didn't have to settle for being Newman!


or Julia


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Alfred E.


----------



## a1shooter

*Posts and pics*

Why do you want a Strother Bow?

This thread needs a little new life. We need pics too. So I'll do something a little different. Here's why I need a Strother Archery bow.


----------



## RecordKeeper

jkcerda said:


> or Julia


But if you were Julia, I'd be willing to....

Oops! I better be careful...I don't wanna get banned...or trampled by a herd of sheep.


----------



## Nuwwave

I gotta do it again.

:rock-on::rock-on::rock-on:

:rock-on::rock-on::rock-on:

:rock-on::rock-on::rock-on:

oh ya and these too

:killpain::killpain::killpain:

:violin::violin::violin:



I'm suprised the Rytera guys aren't tearing this on up.


----------



## jkcerda

Nuwwave said:


> :aero:
> :boink:
> :ballchain
> 
> Man there are some great icons on here!
> 
> This one is the best so far.
> 
> :rock-on::rock-on::rock-on::rock-on::rock-on:
> 
> Kind of reminds me of Brackett.


ummm, there are some great ones out there that would get you banned 
heres mild




















wife dedicated this one to me










every one who reads my post would loved it if I









how yoou deal with telemarketers



























rest I cant post :sorry:


----------



## AR&BOW

hartofthethumb said:


> Wow, apparently if we use the letters W...T..and..F together anymore it is censored....thats fine but now the W.T.F. smiley doesn't work. Can a mod look into that?


The *** is now liscensed by Elite Archery due to the fact it has found itself using it on a regular basis. Thus, no one else is allowed to use ***. . . . umm I just used it so am I gonna get sued now?


----------



## jkcerda

Olsenck said:


> But if you were Julia, I'd be willing to....
> 
> Oops! I better be careful...I don't wanna get banned...or trampled by a herd of sheep.


sheep  :flock:


----------



## a1shooter

Why do you want a Strother Bow?

This thread needs a little new life. We need pics too. So I'll do something a little different. Here's why I need a Strother Archery bow. Let's see your reason!


----------



## Nuwwave

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

:elf_moon::elf_moon::elf_moon::elf_moon::elf_moon::elf_moon::elf_moon:

:uzi::uzi::uzi::uzi::uzi::uzi:

:whip2::whip2::whip2::whip2::whip2::whip2:

:BangHead::BangHead::BangHead::BangHead::BangHead:

Yes it is true!!! I am easily amused.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

I believe Mr. Nowlin just woke up for the night watch.


----------



## RecordKeeper

jkcerda said:


> sheep  :flock:


:hurt::hurt::hurt:

(Ya gotta use your imagination and pretend the"W" is silent:shade


----------



## hartofthethumb

a1shooter said:


> Let's see your reason!


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Something has ocurred to me. We're seeing a lot of signs of the end time. I'm wondering if this will be over before the Lord comes back? If not, I don't need anybodies stinkin bow. I'm going to be occupied singing bass in the heavenly choir.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Rambu

i am back.... and the wings were good...


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

a1shooter said:


> Let's see your reason!


----------



## RecordKeeper

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I believe Mr. Nowlin just woke up for the night watch.





Dave Nowlin said:


> Something has ocurred to me. We're seeing a lot of signs of the end time. I'm wondering if this will be over before the Lord comes back? If not, I don't need anybodies stinkin bow. I'm going to be occupied singing bass in the heavenly choir.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Glad to see Dave takin' the night shift...

Nightshift
Commodores
Music & Lyrics : F. Golde - W. Orange - D. Lambert

Marvin, he was a friend of mine
And he could sing a song
His heart in every line
Marvin sang of the joy and pain
He opened up our minds
And I still can hear him say
Aw talk to me so you can see
What's going on
Say you will sing your songs
Forevermore (evermore)

Gonna be some sweet sounds
Coming down on the nightshift
I bet you're singing proud
Oh I bet you'll pull a crowd
Gonna be a long night
It's gonna be all right
On the nightshift
Oh you found another home
I know you're not alone
On the nightshift

Jackie (Jackie), hey what'you doing now
It seems like yesterday
When we were working out
Jackie (Jackie, oh) you set
The world on fire
You came and gifted us
Your love it lifted us
Higher and higher
Keep it up and
We'll be there
At your side
Oh say you will sing
Your songs forevermore (evermore)

Gonna be some sweet sounds
Coming down on the nightshift
I bet you're singing proud
Oh I bet you'll pull a crowd
Gonna be a long night
It's gonna be all right
On the nightshift
Oh you found another home
I know you're not alone
On the nightshift

Gonna miss your sweet voice
That soulful voice
On the nightshift
We all remember you
Ooh the songs are coming through
At the end of a long day
It's gonna be okay
On the nightshift
You found another home
I know you're not alone
On the nightshift


----------



## Nuwwave

hartofthethumb said:


>


mmmmmmm! tender...:mg::mg::mg::mg::mg:

:jeez: I mean, too small to shoot. :embarres::embarres::embarres:

LOL:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## RecordKeeper

Nuwwave said:


> mmmmmmm! tender...:mg::mg::mg::mg::mg:
> 
> :jeez: I mean, too small to shoot. :embarres::embarres::embarres:
> 
> LOL:grouphug::grouphug:


Not in Tennessee bro...we call that tender indeed.:thumb:


----------



## Nuwwave

Olsenck said:


> Not in Tennessee bro...we call that tender indeed.:thumb:


Oh boy, now were going to have PETA flyers dropping from the ceiling or something.

:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## AR&BOW

:wave3: Hi Crackers!!


----------



## jkcerda

Olsenck said:


> :hurt::hurt::hurt:
> 
> (Ya gotta use your imagination and pretend the"W" is silent:shade


Imagination, I got lots of it 

sometimes I wish I didnt act thing out :zip:


----------



## Nuwwave

Does anyone else get tired of waiting for midnight so camofire will move on to the next product??

I mean jeez, I been staring at the shirt for the last 12 hours.

:sleepy2::sleepy2::sleepy2::sleepy2::sleepy2:


----------



## jkcerda

Nuwwave said:


> mmmmmmm! tender...:mg::mg::mg::mg::mg:
> 
> :jeez: I mean, too small to shoot. :embarres::embarres::embarres:
> 
> LOL:grouphug::grouphug:


oh look, Aiming Spots


----------



## Aggieland

im back too and I didnot get wings. But hey now im headed to bed. Have fun tonight boys. I think im done till the news breaks. Kinda tired of checking.. later


----------



## jkcerda

Nuwwave said:


> Does anyone else get tired of waiting for midnight so camofire will move on to the next product??
> 
> I mean jeez, I been staring at the shirt for the last 12 hours.
> 
> :sleepy2::sleepy2::sleepy2::sleepy2::sleepy2:


ha ha, its only 10 in Kommiefornia :d


----------



## a1shooter

*Thats a pretty good reason*



ToughAntlerTees said:


>


But did someone already beat you to it?


----------



## Nuwwave

AR&BOW said:


> :wave3: Hi Crackers!!


Man he's quick. In and out like the wind.


----------



## popestev

wideerhunt said:


> i am back.... and the wings were good...


Don't worry I told the Roto Rooter people about you so they will be waiting for your call.


Nuwwave said:


> Does anyone else get tired of waiting for midnight so camofire will move on to the next product??
> 
> I mean jeez, I been staring at the shirt for the last 12 hours.
> 
> :sleepy2::sleepy2::sleepy2::sleepy2::sleepy2:


Thought I was the only one who waited up for that.


----------



## Rambu

haha... i think i will live.... i do this often,...lol...


----------



## Nuwwave

jkcerda said:


> ha ha, its only 10 in Kommiefornia :d


Kommiefornia. That's a good one.

:ballchain:ballchain:ballchain:ballchain:ballchain:ballchain

I'll be back!..... With more chains!! HA, HA, HA....


----------



## Browtine22

Binoculars on Camofire right now. I watch it like a hawk.


----------



## Dave Nowlin

That little one with the spots is just about picklin size.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## AR&BOW

Nuwwave said:


> Man he's quick. In and out like the wind.


Doesn't want to be mobbed you know.


----------



## popestev

Camp fire usually show up around 11:00 and 11:30


----------



## Nuwwave

popestev said:


> Don't worry I told the Roto Rooter people about you so they will be waiting for your call.
> 
> 
> Thought I was the only one who waited up for that.


And finally......another pair of binos! :sad::sad::sad:

Although cheaper than the ones last night.


----------



## Nuwwave

Oh look. The golden cookie is approaching.


----------



## hartofthethumb

Dave Nowlin said:


> That little one with the spots is just about picklin size.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


 I prefer to throw em in the turkey fryer.


----------



## jkcerda

Nuwwave said:


> Oh look. The golden cookie is approaching.


:hungry:


----------



## Browtine22

Yes, I was the 1000th post winner. I'm still beaming.


----------



## Nuwwave

popestev said:


> Camp fire usually show up around 11:00 and 11:30


camp fire aye, so whats that address?


----------



## Nuwwave

Hi mike!!!!


----------



## popestev

Nuwwave said:


> And finally......another pair of binos! :sad::sad::sad:
> 
> Although cheaper than the ones last night.


Really I got arrows, Axis N-fused 60.00 a dozen


----------



## AR&BOW

Browtine22 said:


> Yes, I was the 1000th post winner. I'm still beaming.


Better stop and go to the bottom of page 25. . . . . Beastmaster now holds that title.


----------



## popestev

Nuwwave said:


> camp fire aye, so whats that address?


Sorry you would think after a year I would be used to the smaller key board of a lap top I meant Camo Fire


----------



## Browtine22

[QUOTEAR&BOW Quote:
Originally Posted by Browtine22 
Yes, I was the 1000th post winner. I'm still beaming. 

Better stop and go to the bottom of page 25. . . . . Beastmaster now holds that title. ][/QUOTE]

Now I have no life.


----------



## Nuwwave

AR&BOW said:


> Better stop and go to the bottom of page 25. . . . . Beastmaster now holds that title.


Thats only because some post got deleted. Guess only the mods know for sure.

Sounds like a conspiracy to me.....


----------



## popestev

Browtine22 said:


> [QUOTEAR&BOW Quote:
> Originally Posted by Browtine22
> Yes, I was the 1000th post winner. I'm still beaming.
> 
> Better stop and go to the bottom of page 25. . . . . Beastmaster now holds that title. ]


Now I have no life.[/QUOTE]

I know where you can find a rope and a chair with a bad leg


----------



## Nuwwave

popestev said:


> Sorry you would think after a year I would be used to the smaller key board of a lap top I meant Camo Fire


See funny thing about time, it is different in different places!


----------



## Browtine22

Nuwwave said:


> Thats only because some post got deleted. Guess only the mods know for sure.
> 
> Sounds like a conspiracy to me.....


Quote button is now working ? I still have no life.


----------



## jkcerda

popestev said:


> Now I have no life.


I know where you can find a rope and a chair with a bad leg[/QUOTE]

please send that to the WH  :zip:


----------



## Nuwwave

Browtine22 said:


> Quote button is now working ? I still have no life.


Don't worry, the golden cookie is on approach and looking good.


----------



## Browtine22

Another day of this and I may need the chair. :amen:


----------



## Nuwwave

popestev said:


> Really I got arrows, Axis N-fused 60.00 a dozen


Yah, tey had CE Maima 250s for $77 a doz.

But I'm waiting for the GTs to come back at $21 doz.


----------



## Nuwwave

Crackers must be bored. He is still reading our posts about nothing.

Press the button that says "Post Reply" and share some insight.


----------



## Nuwwave

Please just delete his comment and don't close the thread like you did the other one.


----------



## a1shooter

*Would you believe....*

Would you believe his profile page says he hasn't made any friends yet. :mg:


----------



## Nuwwave

Is this guy awesome or what???


----------



## hartofthethumb

Nuwwave said:


> Please just delete his comment and don't close the thread like you did the other one.


What the heck did I miss?, dang it went to another sight for 3 seconds and missed the first thing interesting here all day


----------



## Nuwwave

hartofthethumb said:


> What the heck did I miss?, dang it went to another sight for 3 seconds and missed the first thing interesting here all day


Some dude got banned and now he keeps signing up under new names and bashing a mod.


----------



## a1shooter

*Well*



a1shooter said:


> Would you believe his profile page says he hasn't made any friends yet. :mg:


Mine says that too! :sad:


----------



## a1shooter

*I*



Nuwwave said:


> Is this guy awesome or what???


I say what!


----------



## Nuwwave

Nuwwave said:


> Some dude got banned and now he keeps signing up under new names and bashing a mod.


It says he is still registered and viewing this thread but prob get banned in a minute.

Don't worry they deleted the post.


----------



## Nuwwave

a1shooter said:


> I say what!


what, what?

no comment rattler???


----------



## hartofthethumb

a1shooter said:


> Mine says that too! :sad:


I bet lots of ours do. I never monkey with the friend stuff on forums, if people request it then I comply other than that I know who I can stand talking to and who I can't, don't really have to keep a list.


----------



## Nuwwave

WOW,looks like Aggie is slipping

widerrhunt 202
aggieland 197


----------



## a1shooter

*What*



Nuwwave said:


> what, what?
> 
> no comment rattler???


You said is this guy awesome or what. 

multiple choice: 

A) awesome
B) what

Answer=B

j/k of course


----------



## Browtine22

Go away for a minute and miss the fun. I guess you guys made a new friend.


----------



## Nuwwave

a1shooter said:


> You said is this guy awesome or what.
> 
> multiple choice:
> 
> A) awesome
> B) what
> 
> Answer=B
> 
> j/k of course


Awesome, Awesome, Awesome.


----------



## hartofthethumb

I bet I can guess what member posted it based on the names of members viewing this right now, ...wow.:mg:


----------



## Nuwwave

Browtine22 said:


> Go away for a minute and miss the fun. I guess you guys made a new friend.


Nah, just watched a guy get banned, again. He's like the terminator, he keeps coming back.

And, Crackers left again, but said nothing.

Oh yeah, and a picture with an awesome guy.


----------



## Nuwwave

hartofthethumb said:


> I bet I can guess what member posted it based on the names of members viewing this right now, ...wow.:mg:


Ya thats like his 4th or 5th name tonight.


----------



## Nuwwave

And he is still here. Suprised a little. But he still didn't say why be got banned.


----------



## Browtine22

Nuwwave said:


> Nah, just watched a guy get banned, again. He's like the terminator, he keeps coming back.
> 
> And, Crackers left again, but said nothing.
> 
> Oh yeah, and a picture with an awesome guy.



I thought I was the one with no life. I must be OK then.


----------



## AR&BOW

Nuwwave said:


> Crackers must be bored. He is still reading our posts about nothing.
> 
> Press the button that says "Post Reply" and share some insight.


He has to follow the rules and can't say anything so why use the button. Besides, all these worthless posts are too interesting.


----------



## Nuwwave

AR&BOW said:


> He has to follow the rules and can't say anything so why use the button. Besides, all these worthless posts are too interesting.


He could say HI...


----------



## Lickballs

ttt


----------



## a1shooter

*Hmmmmm*



Browtine22 said:


> I thought I was the one with no life. I must be OK then.


Actually that would be me.


----------



## a1shooter

*He posted*



AR&BOW said:


> He has to follow the rules and can't say anything so why use the button. Besides, all these worthless posts are too interesting.


He posted some pics on another thread earlier tonight. :smile:


----------



## AR&BOW

Nuwwave said:


> He could say HI...


Not allowed to post I would imagine because of the threads contents.

catch ya tomorrow to see what is said.


----------



## Nuwwave

Nuwwave said:


> He could say HI...


ya, I would imagine he can;t post anything on this thread. Not even Hi.

Sad Really. 

The law is keepin the man down.


----------



## Nuwwave

Hey Crackers, this thread is close to taking over the "Post you Carckerized Bow Pics" thread as the thread with nost replies.

Crackers 1813
Strother 1788


----------



## mchildress

Nuwwave said:


> Is this guy awesome or what???


The guy with the glasses around his neck? Wait a minute is that Dave he has a white shirt on?:darkbeer:


----------



## a1shooter

*Goodnight*

Night all!


----------



## Nuwwave

Nuwwave said:


> Hey Crackers, this thread is close to taking over the "Post you Carckerized Bow Pics" thread as the thread with nost replies.
> 
> Crackers 1813
> Strother 1788


Don't worry though, you clearly have him on views.

Crackers 197,116
Strother 43,432

But in the manufacturer's section, kevin has 1870 replies and 94, 143 views.

Richard still has him beat though.

And Yes, your thread does have many, many, many pretty pictures.


----------



## Nuwwave

mchildress said:


> The guy with the glasses around his neck? Wait a minute is that Dave he has a white shirt on?:darkbeer:


You mean this guy?


----------



## Nuwwave

I feel like I have my own personal thread here. Pretty cool.


----------



## Nuwwave

1794


----------



## Nuwwave

1795:slice:


----------



## Nuwwave

:darkbeer:1796:darkbeer:


----------



## Nuwwave

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Nuwwave




----------



## Lickballs

Nuwwave said:


> I feel like I have my own personal thread here. Pretty cool.


I'm still here with ya Nuwave but that is subject to change at any moment..LOL!!!


----------



## Panzer 4

Wow! It is good to be back. Our server went down last night, and I've been Jones'n bad. Cold sweats, shacks, hearing strange things...

I have to go back and read 10 pages to see what happened. Yeah...10 pages since last night.


----------



## Nuwwave

Panzer 4 said:


> Wow! It is good to be back. Our server went down last night, and I've been Jones'n bad. Cold sweats, shacks, hearing strange things...
> 
> I have to go back and read 10 pages to see what happened. Yeah...10 pages since last night.


We'll I've got the last page pretty much covered. literally!


----------



## Nuwwave

I heard McLuvin got it!


----------



## Nuwwave

Rut Ro! Somebody is sitting on the delete button. I see the thread count going backwards.


----------



## Nuwwave

And somebody just got banned, again!


----------



## DeeS

Nuwwave said:


> And somebody just got banned, again!


Keepin track are ya??


----------



## Browtine22

Another one bites the dust !


----------



## Nuwwave

DeeS said:


> Keepin track are ya??


No just saw the numbers going down all night and a guy keeps popping up with different user names. But he keeps getting banned for bashing a mod.


----------



## DeeS

Nuwwave said:


> No just saw the numbers going down all night and a guy keeps popping up with different user names. But he keeps getting banned for bashing a mod.


And that he should be banned. :nod:


----------



## Nuwwave

DeeS said:


> And that he should be banned. :nod:


I don't know how it all began or why he was originally banned, but when you come back and start saying the things he did, your asking for it.


----------



## PUG

*Yep..*



Nuwwave said:


> I don't know how it all began or why he was originally banned, but when you come back and start saying the things he did, your asking for it.


And I dont need to be asked twice... :smile:


----------



## Panzer 4

RATS!

I have to go do some work! I was hoping to sprint to the 2000 mark.


----------



## vhunter

Nuwwave said:


> I heard McLuvin got it!


What happened to Mcluvin? May he rest in peace. 

Now who in the heck was he?


----------



## Aggieland

Ok im back..


----------



## Aggieland

Guess its time to get back on the leader board..


----------



## Aggieland

Where has fellow competition been hiding?


----------



## Aggieland

What do you guys think about the Avitar.. ? Not to shabby


----------



## Aggieland

Ohh yeah, by the way I was very dissappointed this morning to find this thread on the second page. So we need to step it up guys. !!:thumbs_do


----------



## Wbuffetjr1

Still no news??


----------



## Aggieland

Not from my end.. Seems people in the know will not talk.. ugh..


----------



## Aggieland

Hmm, I might have got some news.. Nothing ground breaking but i can :teeth:


----------



## Panzer 4

The avitar is nice, but the background would look better in burnt orange.


----------



## Aggieland

Panzer 4 said:


> The avitar is nice, but the background would look better in burnt orange.


im gonna ukey: here is your burnt orange.. be proud haha


----------



## Aggieland

again jpeg


----------



## Panzer 4

Straight for the juglar... Ouch!


----------



## Aggieland

I thought you would like that. There are several more on Google that you can check out if you get bored. Of course Austin is the most liberal city in Texas. And College Station prob the most conservative. But keep cheering on those longhorns lol..


----------



## Panzer 4

Acutally, my school colors are burg anandy and gold. My life took an unfortunate turn while, for eleven years, I left Texas and went to Minnesota. It is nice to be back. I have been in Houston for about 14 years, now. 

I would like to ship most all of Austin up to MN. They can have Frankin, and all of the other liberals.


----------



## Aggieland

*Ok New Rule!!!!!!!*

Ok Everyone,, Let's just keep the Topic here on SA and Elite's hearing and their bows.. We have got way off topic.. So here we go.. !!!!


----------



## Aggieland

Will be interesting to see what Elite puts out this fall. I can't to feel how the SR-71 shoots. I bet it will be fun shooting a bow that is 35fps faster than the setup I have now.. Thats going to be crazy, cause what i'm shooting now is really fast. umm good times coming up !!!


----------



## Panzer 4

burg andandy meant to be burgandy. 

A 'gopher' was nawing my at my wrist, I guess. What an idiotic mascot. It fits the rest of the state.

Hey! Any AT members from MN? We might get this thread to 2000 quick.


----------



## Aggieland

:teeth: True that!


----------



## a1shooter

*Web site*

Is that the same as yesterday?


----------



## Aggieland

OHHHH something new my friend!!!!!!


----------



## Aggieland

New site Is looking pretty pimp!!!!!


----------



## a1shooter

*Blog*

All I ever saw yesterday was the blog. Things are looking up!


----------



## Aggieland

Now its going to be a race to see who gets the first post on the new Forum!!!! First post outside of the SA company that is..:teeth:


----------



## Aggieland

Now it changed back. Ohh their working on it.. So that means the company is moving on after this hearing.. So Im going to call go out on a :boink: and say SA is coming out of the hearing just fine.


----------



## Panzer 4

I saw the new site for about 45 seconds...

Do you still have it?


----------



## Aggieland

Panzer 4 said:


> I saw the new site for about 45 seconds...
> 
> Do you still have it?


Gone again. But it looked really cool with nice colors!


----------



## a1shooter

*Blog*



Panzer 4 said:


> I saw the new site for about 45 seconds...
> 
> Do you still have it?


It went back to the blog now.


----------



## Panzer 4

OK...

If they (SA) produce bows, this season, I sure would like to try one. I have not shot a bow with less tham 7" BH. How touchy did the SR-71 seem to anyone who has tried it?

Also, does anyone know if they were planning a longer ATA any time this year?

Anyone want to banter about MN? (It is a pretty state- the landscape is something that I miss)


----------



## Aggieland

Kevin said somewhere that longer ATA bows would be coming in the near future. So if thats what your looking for hang in there.. And I have tried different BH bows and I really think if you have good form and follow through you wont have a problem with the low BH..


----------



## Terry G

*Have been just watching and waiting for all this time*



Aggieland said:


> Will be interesting to see what Elite puts out this fall. I can't to feel how the SR-71 shoots. I bet it will be fun shooting a bow that is 35fps faster than the setup I have now.. Thats going to be crazy, cause what i'm shooting now is really fast. umm good times coming up !!!





But I finally decided to stop waiting with at least one of my waits. I noticed that Aggieland had forgotten a wait in his sentance, so I'm donating one of mine so I don't have to wait as long now that I am one wait less.


That almost makes sense. No please go ahead and keep the "wait" as according to my wonderful wife I need to loose some weight anyhow.

I will let her know that I lost a wait this week and she will be happy.

oops forgot post must be on SA, Have Lefthanded Infinity on order. Hey Mike, has my Infinity come in yet?


----------



## Aggieland

Speaking of being left handed. Its funny I write right handed. Shoot bows/guns right handed. Golf now right handed.. Throw baseball or whatever left handed, bat left handed. would jump off my right foot and kick with my left. Moral to the srory is Im glad God made me a right handed Archer, saved me lots of headaches.. But now SA has the left handed guys covered..!!!:teeth:


----------



## Terry G

*Left-handed*



Aggieland said:


> Speaking of being left handed. Its funny I write right handed. Shoot bows/guns right handed. Golf now right handed.. Throw baseball or whatever left handed, bat left handed. would jump off my right foot and kick with my left. Moral to the srory is Im glad God made me a right handed Archer, saved me lots of headaches.. But now SA has the left handed guys covered..!!!:teeth:


I'm right handed, throw right handed, golf right handed, jump right footed, kick right footed, but do all of my shooting left-handed. Bow, rifle, shotgun. But I do shoot a pistol right handed left eyed, and yes SA is taking care us very patient left handed shooters. Any news yet, any good archery shops in Cincinnati, will be leaving here in about an hour.


----------



## Aggieland

Terry G said:


> I'm right handed, throw right handed, golf right handed, jump right footed, kick right footed, but do all of my shooting left-handed. Bow, rifle, shotgun. But I do shoot a pistol right handed left eyed, and yes SA is taking care us very patient left handed shooters. Any news yet, any good archery shops in Cincinnati, will be leaving here in about an hour.


Thats pretty wild too man.. wow


----------



## jjbuilder

Hard to believe that there isn't any news yet. I am starting to think there may not have been a settlement. I would think if there was both companies would want to give us some news. I think this has already hurt both companies and will even more if they didn't settle. I sure do hope I am wrong and things got worked out! JMO


----------



## Aggieland

I'm thinking the meetings already over and both sides are just deciding not to talk about it. But both sides will be fine as long as they produce bows that can compete in todays market.. The fact that SA seems to be working on their web page from time to time is a sign of their moving fwd. but who really knows.


----------



## mtelknut

How do you find out who is carrying Strother bows in your state?? Or can you yet???


----------



## Aggieland

Guess we will have to find the nearest rep in out areas.. But not sure how to do that yet.


----------



## fiveohrsp

i write/throw/kick/eat/fish left handed, but shoot bows/guns right handed. aint i a lucky dog


----------



## ChappyHOYT

Aggieland said:


> I'm thinking the meetings already over and both sides are just deciding not to talk about it. But both sides will be fine as long as they produce bows that can compete in todays market.. The fact that SA seems to be working on their web page from time to time is a sign of their moving fwd. but who really knows.


Their website looks the sam that it has for quite a while. How do you know they working on it during this mediation deal?


----------



## rattlinman

Aggieland said:


> I'm thinking the meetings already over and both sides are just deciding not to talk about it. But both sides will be fine as long as they produce bows that can compete in todays market.. The fact that SA seems to be working on their web page from time to time is a sign of their moving fwd. but who really knows.



:set1_applaud: and the win goes to Aggie !! :amen:

now....back to :set1_tango2:


----------



## b_vanfossen

ChappyHOYT said:


> Their website looks the sam that it has for quite a while. How do you know they working on it during this mediation deal?


I agree- I feel the SA website will change once this is settled.


----------



## rattlinman

fiveohrsp said:


> i write/throw/kick/eat/fish left handed, but shoot bows/guns right handed. aint i a lucky dog


I was born right-handed, but my father had his right eye put out when he was 16 while streching barbwire with a pickup....every bow and gun he owns are left-handed, so I learned all my shooting skills off the left side, switched back over to right-handed for archery 5 years ago because of the un-availability of good left-handed equipment...now I can shoot well either hand...but WOW that first year re-learning how to shoot off the right side was a b^*^h !!!

beat that !!


----------



## Aggieland

rattlinman said:


> I was born right-handed, but my father had his right eye put out when he was 16 while streching barbwire with a pickup....every bow and gun he owns are left-handed, so I learned all my shooting skills off the left side, switched back over to right-handed for archery 5 years ago because of the un-availability of good left-handed equipment...now I can shoot well either hand...but WOW that first year re-learning how to shoot off the right side was a b^*^h !!!
> 
> beat that !!


Wow thats wild.!


----------



## Aggieland

ChappyHOYT said:


> Their website looks the sam that it has for quite a while. How do you know they working on it during this mediation deal?


If you check it often enough, It has made some major changes in looks .. then it goes back to the old page. Guess they are testing or working on it .. it looked sharp..


----------



## tuskbuster

There is difinately some action on the strother site.


----------



## a1shooter

*Yep*



tuskbuster said:


> There is difinately some action on the strother site.


It's been bouncing back and forth from the new site and the blog. Site (partial) was up last I checked (just a minute ago) . I guess they test it every now and then as they are building it.


----------



## AR&BOW

Well nobody has said anything yet so I guess I will just go and shoot my non Strother bow.


----------



## Nuwwave

But there has been alot of hinting and speculating!

Doesn't that count?


----------



## fourbarrel

What is the web site all I can get is the blog site


----------



## mtelknut

Nuwwave said:


> But there has been alot of hinting and speculating!
> 
> Doesn't that count?


Sure has,, and with that I have to go to work,, have a great day everybody.


----------



## Aggieland

fourbarrel said:


> What is the web site all I can get is the blog site


Keep checking it. sooner or later it will change for just a few mins and you will get a glympse..


----------



## Dave Nowlin

As a child I learned to write right handed, shoot long guns and bows left handed, shoot pistols right handed, bowl right handed, shoot pool left handed, throw a ball right handed, Bat either way (place hit better right handed & hit more home runs left handed), and cast a fishing rod right handed. As an adult I learned it was more efficient to cast a baitcasting reel left handed (reel handles were all on the right back then). I later learned my right eye was my master eye so I taught myself to shoot long guns right handed and later compound bows right handed. When I was younger and worked as a draftsman at a public utility company, I broke my right arm. I did pen and ink drawing and did hand lettering on my drawings and did some left handed during this period. I did some hand lettering that was only 1/8 inch high during this period. Several years later my boss and I looked back at some of my drawings and compared the right handed ones to the left and we couldn't tell any difference.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Nuwwave

Dave, you truly are, a freak of nature! LOL


----------



## popestev

rattlinman said:


> I was born right-handed, but my father had his right eye put out when he was 16 while streching barbwire with a pickup....every bow and gun he owns are left-handed, so I learned all my shooting skills off the left side, switched back over to right-handed for archery 5 years ago because of the un-availability of good left-handed equipment...now I can shoot well either hand...but WOW that first year re-learning how to shoot off the right side was a b^*^h !!!
> 
> beat that !!


one of the hosts on a TV show was telling how one of their shooters has release on both hands just in case, I think it was Levi but I am not sure. Said it came in handy while in a tree stand.


----------



## rattlinman

Dave Nowlin said:


> As a child I learned to write right handed, shoot long guns and bows left handed, shoot pistols right handed, bowl right handed, shoot pool left handed, throw a ball right handed, Bat either way (place hit better right handed & hit more home runs left handed), and cast a fishing rod right handed. As an adult I learned it was more efficient to cast a baitcasting reel left handed (reel handles were all on the right back then). I later learned my right eye was my master eye so I taught myself to shoot long guns right handed and later compound bows right handed. When I was younger and worked as a draftsman at a public utility company, I broke my right arm. I did pen and ink drawing and did hand lettering on my drawings and did some left handed during this period. I did some hand lettering that was only 1/8 inch high during this period. Several years later my boss and I looked back at some of my drawings and compared the right handed ones to the left and we couldn't tell any difference.
> 
> Dave Nowlin



Ok, Dave...you win, I can't even read my own writing left-handed, and I know what I'm writing ! lol ( I know, I just tried )


----------



## Aggieland

I can't read my own writing with either hand..


----------



## Aggieland

Oh wait.. were off topic. Back to Bows.. What is 6 1/8 converted to.. what measurment when using programs like TAP.. is it like 6.15 etc. ? My math skills are not the best in the world. and Yes Mr. Nowlin i think the Rapture might cut us short from auctually shooting a SA bow. :rapture:


----------



## popestev

Aggieland said:


> I can't read my own writing with either hand..


Me neither, funny thing neither can any one else.


----------



## gkonduris

We had some friends over for a BBQ last night...........:mg:


----------



## vhunter

aggieland said:


> oh wait.. Were off topic. Back to bows.. What is 6 1/8 converted to.. What measurment when using programs like tap.. Is it like 6.15 etc. ? My math skills are not the best in the world. And yes mr. Nowlin i think the rapture might cut us short from auctually shooting a sa bow. :rapture:


6.125.


----------



## Aggieland

vhunter said:


> 6.125.


Excellent. you the man


----------



## popestev

Aggieland said:


> Oh wait.. were off topic. Back to Bows.. What is 6 1/8 converted to.. what measurment when using programs like TAP.. is it like 6.15 etc. ? My math skills are not the best in the world. and Yes Mr. Nowlin i think the Rapture might cut us short from auctually shooting a SA bow. :rapture:


Math skills? I can't add and I can't spell but I am gong to be a government teacher!!!


----------



## Nuwwave

Aggieland said:


> Oh wait.. were off topic. Back to Bows.. What is 6 1/8 converted to.. what measurment when using programs like TAP.. is it like 6.15 etc. ? My math skills are not the best in the world. and Yes Mr. Nowlin i think the Rapture might cut us short from auctually shooting a SA bow. :rapture:


Divide 1 by 8

1 over 8

1/8

.125

jeez!


----------



## Aggieland

gkonduris said:


> We had some friends over for a BBQ last night...........:mg:


That should lower the ol sperm count haha..


----------



## popestev

Is there a post limit?


----------



## Aggieland

Nuwwave said:


> Divide 1 by 8
> 
> 1 over 8
> 
> 1/8
> 
> .125
> 
> jeez!


Thats what i came up with just wanted to make sure I was on my game still.


----------



## popestev

gkonduris said:


> We had some friends over for a BBQ last night...........:mg:


I have heard of roasting weiners but I never seen any one boil them whenthey had a perfectly good fire


----------



## Nuwwave

popestev said:


> Is there a post limit?


The thread with the highest post (non-mutantville) is the NBA thread in the manufacturers forum. It is at 2,086.

But mutantville, now there it get crazy, there are a handful of threads over 2,000 and a couple of threads over 45,000. 

But if you count stickys, there are two over 70,000, the big one is 88,525!

But is you are looking for the most post in the smallest amount of time, this one is probably the winner,


----------



## archeryhistory

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=982792


----------



## Aggieland

Looks like the guy in the background is taking a leak into the fire???:mg: But at least they have some chicks there that makes things a little less scary lol


----------



## Nuwwave

Nuwwave said:


> The thread with the highest post (non-mutantville) is the NBA thread in the manufacturers forum. It is at 2,086.
> 
> But mutantville, now there it get crazy, there are a handful of threads over 2,000 and a couple of threads over 45,000.
> 
> But if you count stickys, there are two over 70,000, the big one is 88,525!
> 
> But is you are looking for the most post in the smallest amount of time, this one is probably the winner,


Funny thing is, the KS thread in the manufacturers sections was about to overtake theNBA thread but this one was started and took away its glory.


----------



## Aggieland

Nuwwave said:


> Funny thing is, the KS thread in the manufacturers sections was about to overtake theNBA thread but this one was started and took away its glory.


Don't worry when the news is over about the trial this one will die out and the SA thread will roll on. Until the SA forum starts up over there.. Exciting times bro.


----------



## gkonduris

Aggieland said:


> Looks like the guy in the background is taking a leak into the fire???:mg: But at least they have some chicks there that makes things a little less scary lol


haha..........never noticed the guy standing like that........


----------



## jjbuilder

gkonduris said:


> haha..........never noticed the guy standing like that........


That could be why the gal next to him is laughing! :mg:


----------



## Rattler

hi everyone! :shade:


----------



## b_vanfossen

jjbuilder said:


> That could be why the gal next to him is laughing! :mg:



the guy has something in his hands and it's not his ****er.


----------



## b_vanfossen

Well the info is out on the Elite site!!


----------



## Karbon

You have a link?


----------



## wisecane

Don't see it


----------



## b_vanfossen

made ya look


----------



## Aggieland

b_vanfossen said:


> made ya look


Ha.. Buuuurrrrrnnnnnn


----------



## Karbon

Looser...LOL.


----------



## Beastmaster

On June 1st we received a certified letter from Stingray Enterprises, Kevin and Kate Strother’s design consulting company, resigned from their contractual agreement with Elite Outdoors LLC as of May 15, 2009. In my conversations with Kevin, he has explained that he would like to pursue a different path. We really enjoyed working with Kevin for the last few months and wish Kevin and Kate well. Kevin has been instrumental in the design of the Elite brand and I had hoped he would stay around to enjoy its success. This separation was in no way driven by Elite Archery, it is a decision that was solely made by Kevin, and we wish him the best.
It is important to note that Elite Outdoors, LLC owns the patent pending twin track binary cam and that we have the 2010 lineup designed and we are very excited about it. We will be able to announce the new engineer(s) soon who will continue to provide the highest quality bows to our customers. They have considerable experience in the archery/design/engineering field.
It is also important to understand that we intend to continue to set the standard of the highest quality, highest customer service and dealer support. We purchased Elite because of the great bow designs, great cam system and superior quality workmanship. None of these things have or will change. Quality, reliability, accuracy and great customer service will never go out of style and will continue to be the pillars upon which Elite Archery will be built. We have assembled a team of people who not only work in the archery industry, but archery is their way of life.
Kevin and I intend to leave the door open to a future relationship. Kevin has requested that we shut down threads that speculate on what he is doing. This is all I know at this time, and we intend to continue to bring you the best archery equipment in the world. Thank you.
I wrote this yesterday and allowed Kevin to review this, thus the delay, he has decided not to comment at this time.

Pete Crawford


http://www.elitearchery.com/forums/showthread.php?p=230057#post230057


----------



## Aggieland

Rattler said:


> hi everyone! :shade:


Rattler any news you can speak of .. Or do you know anything? Trying to find out who and where dealers are and when the bows will be shipping.. :thumbs_up


----------



## Luckiduc13

All this makes me wanna go buy a Hoyt.


----------



## Aggieland

Luckiduc13 said:


> All this makes me wanna go buy a Hoyt.


Not a bad bow this year.. Prob going to loose 15-20 fps but other than that still a good bow. haha


----------



## Karbon

Hoyts...nice but not for hunting.

NO VALLEY!

Rattler won't even tell his family what he knows...I give him credit there.

Sticks to his word.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Today I am wearing a charcoal Strother shirt, black Strother flexfit, & summer shorts.


----------



## Aggieland

Karbon said:


> Hoyts...nice but not for hunting.
> 
> NO VALLEY!
> 
> Rattler won't even tell his family what he knows...I give him credit there.
> 
> Sticks to his word.


You been talking to Rattlers Wife???? Ouch.!!


----------



## Aggieland

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Today I am wearing a charcoal Strother shirt, black Strother flexfit, & summer shorts.


Give us the link to your gear TAT . Im about to order something!!!


----------



## jjbuilder

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Today I am wearing a charcoal Strother shirt, black Strother flexfit, & summer shorts.


Sounds like you are describing a new clothing line as you are coming down the runway!!

The Strother new fall fashions! by TAT


----------



## Karbon

Aggieland said:


> You been talking to Rattlers Wife???? Ouch.!!


When needed...:wink:


----------



## wassaw

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Today I am wearing a charcoal Strother shirt, black Strother flexfit, & summer shorts.



holding out on us bro???? you Dawg!!


----------



## jjbuilder

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Today I am wearing a charcoal Strother shirt, black Strother flexfit, & summer shorts.


Forgot the shoes Ray! Got to have shoes to complete your outfit! :mg:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

I am not sure where the links are now. They are buried in the accessories/clothing since there has been no support.:mg:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

jjbuilder said:


> Forgot the shoes Ray! Got to have shoes to complete your outfit! :mg:


Wearing a pair of Nikes


----------



## jjbuilder

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Wearing a pair of Nikes



Whew! Thank you bro! :smile:


----------



## Dave Nowlin

If you want to see a high post count, check out a thread I started regarding the 05 BowTechs. It is titled, "Warning to binary cam owners." Try 45,212 for a count for views.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## wassaw

closed for remodeling?????????????? fix that web-page TAT!!! i was counting on some of that hippie camo!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

wassaw said:


> closed for remodeling?????????????? fix that web-page TAT!!! i was counting on some of that hippie camo!


The HiPPie CAMO will not be purchased through toughantlertees.com I will have a link there though when the HiPPie CAMO is ready to roll.


----------



## Aggieland

wassaw said:


> closed for remodeling?????????????? fix that web-page TAT!!! i was counting on some of that hippie camo!


Yeah im wanting some SA stuff.. where can I get a peek and order something..?


----------



## Karbon

I have 3 Strother T-shirts and a Strother Hat!


----------



## Aggieland

Im serious I want to order something now.. Need some pics and prices TAT .. Expc the Charcoal shirts and Do you have the hats that fit little kids heads lol. like you did in the past.. Cause I got a small noggin..


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Shirts

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=971651

Flexfits

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=969927

other hats

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=971620


----------



## Aggieland

Dude are the tee shirts olive or charcoal. Sure looks like charcoal to me but you have it labled olive. they are short sleeve right? When can we get beenies


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Aggieland said:


> Dude are the tee shirts olive or charcoal. Sure looks like charcoal to me but you have it labled olive. they are short sleeve right? When can we get beenies


The olive pics are olive. The charcoal pics are charcoal. The tees are short sleeve. Beanies will not be available for awhile.


----------



## stixshooter

Karbon said:


> Hoyts...nice but not for hunting.
> 
> NO VALLEY!


OK recurve guys ... sorry no more hunting for you... you ain't got no valley.


----------



## hartofthethumb

wassaw said:


> holding out on us bro???? you Dawg!!


He isn't holding out on anybody, matter of fact I have the same shirt & hat on today(although probably a couple sizes bigger). I probably look like Ray's slightly swollen twin, lol.


----------



## Aggieland

Ok TAT what email address do we pay pal too? I think I'm gonna need a tee and a hat.. I need a beenie thats what I like to hunt in. but I can wait.


----------



## Nuwwave




----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Aggieland said:


> Ok TAT what email address do we pay pal too? I think I'm gonna need a tee and a hat.. I need a beenie thats what I like to hunt in. but I can wait.


Just pm me with what you want, size, colors, etc. I will give you a total & paypal address.


----------



## Nuwwave

only 77 more posts to the golden cookie!!!


----------



## gkonduris

After the BBQ some recreation..........


----------



## Rattler

Karbon said:


> When needed...:wink:


Doubt that bro.....she has been at the doc getting the pins pulled from both of her big toes


----------



## AR&BOW

You all are slowing down a bit, whats wrong. . . . . . tired of no news yet?


----------



## gkonduris

Rattler said:


> Doubt that bro.....she has been at the doc getting the pins pulled from both of her big toes


Hey Rob...........Still praying for your daughters quick recovery and healing!


----------



## Aggieland

AR&BOW said:


> You all are slowing down a bit, whats wrong. . . . . . tired of no news yet?


She missed her bus, missed her plane, surely this can be explained. Lost her car at the mall, got locked in a bathroom stall. burried with the greatful dead came back as a parrot head. Remember that song haha :angel:


----------



## hawgdawg

I might just go tomorrow to the bow shop and buy my first Hoyt. By the time they get all this sorted out I can be be shooting and be efficient before Oct. 1 opening. Maybe they need to go ahead and come with the 2011's as the 10's may never hit the shops.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

gkonduris said:


> After the BBQ some recreation..........


Texas horseshoes is fun!


----------



## Browtine22

I cannot believe that some news has leaked yet.


----------



## Aggieland

hawgdawg said:


> I might just go tomorrow to the bow shop and buy my first Hoyt. By the time they get all this sorted out I can be be shooting and be efficient before Oct. 1 opening. Maybe they need to go ahead and come with the 2011's as the 10's may never hit the shops.


You will get your bow before September im betting. but i'm not in the loop so to speak..!


----------



## Browtine22

I cant type and this edit change stinks. "has not leaked yet".


----------



## gkonduris

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Texas horseshoes is fun!


I ALSO SPOTTED THIS IN TEXAS!:mg:


----------



## Aggieland

Browtine22 said:


> I cant type and this edit change stinks. "has not leaked yet".


No one will tell me anything. but i keep getting this Big :teeth:


----------



## gkonduris

gkonduris said:


> i also spotted this in texas!:mg:


forgot the picture............but i think it's near rattler's home:d


----------



## Rattler

gkonduris said:


> I ALSO SPOTTED THIS IN TEXAS!:mg:


must have been in EAST TX where aggie lives! down here we do washers.


----------



## Aggieland

Im giving this stuff away to my close friends here on this forum.. Enjoy boys..


----------



## RNT

Aggieland said:


> Im giving this stuff away to my close friends here on this forum.. Enjoy boys..


......that is just wrong in so many ways............:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Hoythunter01

RNT said:


> ......that is just wrong in so many ways............:icon_1_lol:


Yea...OUCH !!!


----------



## Nuwwave

hey guys, is it wrong to paper tune through the marraige annoncements?


----------



## Aggieland

Now thats funny..


----------



## gkonduris

Aggieland said:


> Im giving this stuff away to my close friends here on this forum.. Enjoy boys..


OUCH:mg:

TAT may like it though:angel:


----------



## Aggieland

TAT just hooked me up with some Sweet SA gear. Headed my way tomorow. Now I just need my SR soon.. Elk trip approaching fast!!!!! :mg:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Aggieland said:


> TAT just hooked me up with some Sweet SA gear. Headed my way tomorow. Now I just need my SR soon.. Elk trip approaching fast!!!!! :mg:


Thanks. My first Strother order in over a week. I can count on 2 hands the # of buyers I have had thus far. I appreciate the support bro & I know that Strother Archery does too....


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

gkonduris said:


> OUCH:mg:
> 
> TAT may like it though:angel:


That did it! Time for a fro pic!


----------



## Nuwwave

:darkbeer:...........:darkbeer:.........:darkbeer:
:darkbeer:...........:darkbeer:.........:darkbeer:


----------



## Aggieland

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Thanks. My first Strother order in over a week. I can count on 2 hands the # of buyers I have had thus far. I appreciate the support bro & I know that Strother Archery does too....


I would have ordered sooner but had to show the wife the pics so she could pick something lol.. Olive will prob be pretty sweet. Might have to get me one if i like her colors.. and then we gatta have beenies at some point. But gonna be hard with that logo.. Have to shrink it down i guess.


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Aggie do you have a roll of that in Industrial Strength. That looks like the light duty stuff.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## jjbuilder

Hey Ray, is there any trade in value on any of the prior goodies you have supplied me? Just kidding bro, should see an order from me in the next few weeks. Too many Doctor bills last month or would have something already! :smile:


----------



## gkonduris

ToughAntlerTees said:


> That did it! Time for a fro pic!


Any pictures TAT posts about me are not me:shade:


----------



## Rattler

george, that almost looks like 146 area outside of the Exxon refinery!


----------



## Aggieland

Anyone think I will have problems shooting my Easton ACC pro Hunters 3-60 out of the SR-71 at 80#'s Im using them for my Envy at 82#'s and TAP says im under spined but i still shoot fine.. Arrow is 25.25'' long on the shaft shooting 100g heads 3 blazers and a wrap.. Prob underspined but I dont think I will be able to sink more $$$ into arrows right now. but if i have to I will ..


----------



## Aggieland

Sometimes I think being on drugs would be cheaper than Archery!!!!!:mg:


----------



## jamesbowman

*Strother Archery*

Naw- It's hard to underspine an invisible bow- But wait there is a brand new 2010 Strother bow just posted for sale in the hunitng classifieds!


----------



## Aggieland

jamesbowman said:


> Naw- It's hard to underspine an invisible bow- But wait there is a brand new 2010 Strother bow just posted for sale in the hunitng classifieds!


Are you doubting they will be shipped? Cause I bet I have one in my hands before we even see the 2010 Elites.. :teeth:


----------



## gkonduris

Rattler said:


> george, that almost looks like 146 area outside of the Exxon refinery!


Around Midland, TX? I've driven thru their a couple times and it kinda resembles that area. I didn't take that pic but wish I had!


----------



## RNT

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Thanks. My first Strother order in over a week. I can count on 2 hands the # of buyers I have had thus far. I appreciate the support bro & I know that Strother Archery does too....


I promise TAT that if kevin can build the bows and continues to do so and I get my bow then I will be ordering hats and shirts.


----------



## popestev

Just checking in to see how every one is doing. Has Aggie had a stroke yet?


----------



## Aggieland

popestev said:


> Just checking in to see how every one is doing. Has Aggie had a stroke yet?


I'm still hanging tough.. Things are looking up for me though!! I think I see a light at the end of the tunnel, closing in fast. it's either Heavens door or a verdict coming down the line for us to read about.. Can I get an AMEN?


----------



## Browtine22

:set1_applaud::amen:


----------



## popestev

Aggieland said:


> I'm still hanging tough.. Things are looking up for me though!! I think I see a light at the end of the tunnel, closing in fast. it's either Heavens door or a verdict coming down the line for us to read about.. Can I get an AMEN?


Just be carefull it may be a train on the other end of the tunnel


----------



## Aggieland

popestev said:


> Just be carefull it may be a train on the other end of the tunnel


At this point I really dont care... I just want something to happen so I can go back to my life as normal. I need closure.. lol:chicken01:


----------



## B3AV3R

I can't believe the free for all this has become.


----------



## Browtine22

Only free for two. The rest of us $785 more or less.


----------



## 188 Inches

I heard they called in another Judge.

http://blip.tv/file/373048

I tried to embed video but it would not work


----------



## Beastmaster

At least my newest bow is built and either is being packed or is en route to me. 

I don't have to wait much more for my latest toy. 

I hate to be part of the masses waiting for a SA or Elite bow right now. 

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wbuffetjr1

Without going back 50 pages, No new news??!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Wbuffetjr1 said:


> Without going back 50 pages, No new news??!!


no news yet


----------



## Nuwwave

News??????????????


----------



## Aggieland

No news.. I have heard that the SA bows will be shipping soon. But Hearing it from a higher source would be Great for all !!:teeth:


----------



## Aggieland

So I guess that is news!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH lets celebrate people!!!! :teeth:


----------



## vhunter

Aggieland said:


> No news.. I have heard that the SA bows will be shipping soon. But Hearing it from a higher source would be Great for all !!:teeth:


I've heard the same news, but I will believe it for sure when a hear it from somebody with SA or Elite.


----------



## Rorschach

News is: you will live just fine without it!


----------



## Aggieland

Ohh im pretty sure the info I got was legit.. Lets just say that. So come on Celebrate.. :wav::rockband::rockhard:ccasion16::band::drummer::tea::target::drum::rock-on::juggle::deadhorse


----------



## Browtine22

I hope your not kidding.

:jazzmatazzes::rock::hello2::set1_applaud::jazzmatazzes:


----------



## mqshooter

*I hope*

that it is legit, I am waiting until Monday. If I have no news, I will be shooting another brand Tuesday morning. Can't wait much longer.


----------



## Aggieland

No SIR its party time.. And I can take a break.. whooop

:thumbs_up:teeth::jeez::cow::jazzmatazzes::wav::rock::icon_1_lol::elch::happy1::chicken01::mracoustic::cheers::banana::dog1::BrownBear::rockband::rockhard::dj:ccasion16::RockOn::band::guitarist::drummer::tea::drum::gossip::bolt::deadhorse


----------



## popestev

Does that mean are party is coming to a close?

Well I have to go teach a bow hunter safty coarse so see ya all


----------



## Browtine22

There will be a thread for coming soon. Based on this one I think we could put 2000 posts about nothing on that one too.


----------



## Aggieland

WHAT... I post some good news and everyone just jets out.. :thumbs_do


----------



## Rorschach

Aggieland said:


> WHAT... I post some good news and everyone just jets out.. :thumbs_do


Maybe they have real things to do.


----------



## Browtine22

Still here, Looked at EAF and the Blog. Nothing yet.


----------



## Aggieland

Rorschach said:


> Maybe they have real things to do.


Yeah maybe so What is that Avitar. A milk cow?


----------



## Browtine22

Aggieland, Care to share a few details ?


----------



## Aggieland

Browtine22 said:


> Aggieland, Care to share a few details ?


Well I can't give "names" or facts so you just have to take my word on what I have "Heard" but I heard bows are going to be sent as scheduled.. I predict that we will be seeing lots of new information in the very near future. So Everything is good and going to get better. At least if your waiting for an SA bow.. I have no info on what Elite's 2010 plans are as of yet..


----------



## Browtine22

I believe :cheers:


----------



## jamesbowman

*Strother*

I believe when I see not a picture but touch it with my hand.


----------



## Rattler

ahh no news....that was a great video!


----------



## Aggieland

Rattler said:


> ahh no news....that was a great video!


Your telling me you have no news Rattler>? I find that really hard to believe!! :angel: Now tell the truth :shade:


----------



## hartofthethumb

Don Beaver said:


> I can't believe the free for all this has become.


Great avatar. I prbably spend more time in Frank's fishing dept. than I spend actually fishing


----------



## gjs4




----------



## Rattler

heeeerrrrreeeeee's Johnny!


----------



## Browtine22

Rattler said:


> heeeerrrrreeeeee's Johnny!


I rather see... Here's Kevin !


----------



## AR&BOW

Aggieland said:


> Well I can't give "names" or facts so you just have to take my word on what I have "Heard" but I heard bows are going to be sent as scheduled.. I predict that we will be seeing lots of new information in the very near future. So Everything is good and going to get better. At least if your waiting for an SA bow.. I have no info on what Elite's 2010 plans are as of yet..


I guess you whined enough and somebody felt sorry for you and gave you a little bone eh?


----------



## AR&BOW

AR&BOW said:


> I guess you whined enough and somebody felt sorry for you and gave you a little bone eh?


Maybe it's one of those hot wing bones from Wideer. . . . . . poor Aggie probably burned his mouth.


----------



## AR&BOW

2000 :wink:


----------



## Browtine22

I don't know who Johnny is but if her has an SR 71, I'll be happy to meet him.


----------



## AR&BOW

:nyah:


:chortle:


----------



## Rambu

i got 2000 sweet...haha.... so what i miss today..... anyone want to recap?? any news?


----------



## vhunter

AR&BOW said:


> 2000 :wink:


Look again :darkbeer:


----------



## Rambu

that is cheap..... who was messing with things.... i was 2000 for a bit


----------



## AR&BOW

Rambu said:


> the wings did not feel bad on the way out... lol.... LOOK I am now RAMBU.... haha


See what you did to poor Aggie with those wings?


----------



## a1shooter

*Nice*



vhunter said:


> 2000


Nice move vhunter!


----------



## AR&BOW

Rambu said:


> that is cheap..... who was messing with things.... i was 2000 for a bit


They are deleting again. . . . oh well I had my 30 secs of fame. . . . . and that was about all too.


----------



## Rambu

take that.. ha.. 2000 again..lol


----------



## Rattler

a1shooter said:


> Nice move vhunter!


touche


----------



## Rambu

AR&BOW said:


> See what you did to poor Aggie with those wings?


hahahaha..... poor guy


----------



## AR&BOW

Rambu said:


> that is cheap..... who was messing with things.... i was 2000 for a bit


Yours again.


----------



## vhunter

a1shooter said:


> Nice move vhunter!


Yep. Checkmate. :teeth: Didn't last long.


----------



## Dave Nowlin

If ya'll will simply be patient, I'm sure there will be news. I wish I could tell you when, but I don't know.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## gjs4

nothing yet?


----------



## vhunter

AR&BOW said:


> Yours again.


Back to you.


----------



## a1shooter

*Well*



Rattler said:


> touche


It was a good move. Check but not check mate I guess.

Somebody else playing the same game?


----------



## Rambu

who playing what game... haha


----------



## a1shooter

*Ok*

Congrats to whoever can make it stick. Guess we'll know in about 20 minutes.


----------



## a1shooter

*What happened*

I am not sure everyone figured out what was happening. You needed more posts in there v.


----------



## Aggieland

Hello men. Im back so Thanks for talking about the wings.. I have had bowel problems all day.. ukey:


----------



## Rambu

Aggieland said:


> Hello men. Im back so Thanks for talking about the wings.. I have had bowel problems all day.. ukey:


i know i seen the pics... haha


----------



## Rambu

i held 2000... now where is my golden cookie.... lol


----------



## HCH

LOL..I just had to unsubscribe from this thread, my Blackberry Storm has been beeping every 2 seconds with new email alerts telling me some one has posted on this thread. Someone please PM me when the dust has settled and the Strother Bows are 4 sale. Thank you.


----------



## Nuwwave

Rambu said:


> i held 2000... now where is my golden cookie.... lol


I think that is just a myth!


----------



## Nuwwave

This thread has been running 6 days 7 hours and at the time this was written 22 minutes.

Thats a total of 151.36 hours, which is also stated as 9,082 minutes!

Since there are 2,022 postss, before this one,

that is an average of 13.36 posts per hour,

and a post every 4.5 minutes!

And yes, I am that bored.


----------



## Luckiduc13

Who knows after all this you might see me at the range with a PSE!!!! :mg:ukey:


----------



## david304

felt like I had to make a post. I've gotten used to this being at the top of the forum and was distraut to see it on the second page.


----------



## CY67

Has anyone noticed the Monster looks like the X-force.....







:set1_fishing:


----------



## Aggieland

Whats up my archer bloodbrothers


----------



## Aggieland

We can't let all this hard work and dedication just fall off into the deep pages of AT past. Not until we get a clear answer..!!!!


----------



## hartofthethumb

Aggieland said:


> Whats up my archer bloodbrothers


That avatar is looking good bud. You do it yourself?


----------



## Aggieland

hartofthethumb said:


> That avatar is looking good bud. You do it yourself?


I wish, I was advised by a friend to contact someone with skills and they made it for me when they had time. But asked that I not mention their name. guess they are a busy person. And believe it or not. I was not TAT.. I was just about to buy one from him. He makes sweet ones too!


----------



## hartofthethumb

Aggieland said:


> I wish, I was advised by a friend to contact someone with skills and they made it for me when they had time. But asked that I not mention their name. guess they are a busy person. And believe it or not. I was not TAT.. I was just about to buy one from him. He makes sweet ones too!


I know it's not TAT, it is a bit different than his style, I figured you must have done it. It does look really good though! Definitely a good idea not to mention the name, they would have 5000 pms wanting fee avatars.


----------



## Aggieland

Yeah he said he is learning the new program. so I think he is coming along pretty well..


----------



## Nuwwave

:target::target::target::target:
:target:
:target:
:target::target::target::target:
...................:target:
...................:target:
:target::target::target::target:


----------



## Aggieland

:blob1:...:blob1:...:blob1:...:blob1:
:blob1:........................... :blob1:
:blob1:............................:blob1:
:blob1:............................:blob1:
:blob1:...:blob1:...:blob1:...:blob1:
:blob1:............................:blob1:
:blob1:............................:blob1:
:blob1:............................:blob1:
:blob1:............................:blob1:
:blob1:............................:blob1:
:blob1:............................:blob1:


----------



## Nuwwave

:target::target::target::target::target:
.............:target:
.............:target:
.............:target:
.............:target:
.............:target:
.............:target:


----------



## Rambu

srt?????


----------



## Aggieland

WOW mine sucks lol


----------



## Aggieland

I was making an A but it looks bad..


----------



## Nuwwave

:target::target::target::target:
:target:............:target:
:target:............:target:
:target::target::target::target:
:target:...............:target:
:target:.................:target:
:target:...................:target:


----------



## Aggieland

OK OK HE Was making Strother Archery. and I blew it lol.


----------



## Nuwwave

:target::target::target::target:
:target:............:target:
:target:............:target:
:target:............:target:
:target:............:target:
:target:............:target:
:target::target::target::target:


----------



## Nuwwave

:target::target::target::target::target:
.............:target:
.............:target:
.............:target:
.............:target:
.............:target:
.............:target:


----------



## Nuwwave

:target:............:target:
:target:............:target:
:target:............:target:
:target::target::target::target:
:target:............:target:
:target:............:target:
:target:............:target:


----------



## Nuwwave

:target::target::target::target:
:target:
:target:
:target::target::target::target:
:target:
:target:
:target::target::target::target:


----------



## Nuwwave

:target::target::target::target:
:target:............:target:
:target:............:target:
:target::target::target::target:
:target:................:target:
:target:..................:target:
:target:....................:target:


----------



## Nuwwave

ok, I am officially BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORED!


----------



## Rambu

now do the bow names...lol


----------



## Nuwwave

Dude, they let you change your name and keep your posts???


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

OK.....what is a Rambu????? Rambo's little bro???

TEXAS


----------



## Rambu

Nuwwave said:


> Dude, they let you change your name and keep your posts???


yes they did.... I am not proud of what i had to do to make it happen.... :darkbeer:








kidding....


----------



## Aggieland

Rambu said:


> yes they did.... I am not proud of what i had to do to make it happen.... :darkbeer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kidding....


Ouch man. Worse than the wings today lol


----------



## Rambu

TEXAS 10PT said:


> OK.....what is a Rambu????? Rambo's little bro???
> 
> TEXAS


not sure... just someone said it and i liked it.... so i took it..lol... I think Dave started with rambunctious and someone shortened it to rambu... sounded good to me..lol


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Sold one of my E-500's tonight. Now if someone will buy my NVG E-Force I'll have enough to pay my cc for the SR71:thumbs_up

TEXAS


----------



## SonnyThomas

Will someone put a lock on this thread? It's going nowhere.


----------



## AR&BOW

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Sold one of my E-500's tonight. Now if someone will buy my NVG E-Force I'll have enough to pay my cc for the SR71:thumbs_up
> 
> TEXAS


What!!! the E-500 was a great bow.


----------



## Rambu

SonnyThomas said:


> Will someone put a lock on this thread? It's going nowhere.


if you dont like it there are a few thousand other threads...:angel:

we are passing time till we learn something....


----------



## Aggieland

Rambu said:


> if you dont like it there are a few thousand other threads...:angel:
> 
> we are passing time till we learn something....


Amen were having a great time till they finally announce whats going down ..


----------



## AR&BOW

:bored:

Just waiting for Dave to come in and take the night shift.:smile:


----------



## Rambu

he must have feel asleep... he should be here by now...


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

AR&BOW said:


> What!!! the E-500 was a great bow.


I have three more of them!!! LOLOL

TEXAS


----------



## Aggieland

I decided to keep my Envy and get the Sr.. Then I will have his two fastest creations.. HAHAHAHAH and I will rule the world..


----------



## Rambu

aggie..........

put down the keyboard... or i will have to report you to obama..... 


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## AR&BOW

TEXAS 10PT said:


> I have three more of them!!! LOLOL
> 
> TEXAS


:thumb:




Aggieland said:


> I decided to keep my Envy and get the Sr.. Then I will have his two fastest creations.. HAHAHAHAH and I will rule the world..


No you won't. :wink:


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Rambu said:


> aggie..........
> 
> put down the keyboard... or i will have to report you to obama.....
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA


He is quite rambunctious but he's a Texan so I got to back him!!!! LOLOL

TEXAS


----------



## Aggieland

Fastest creations released to the public..?


----------



## Aggieland

Anyway fellas I have been up for a long long time. Going to hit the hay. long day working around the farm tomorrow.. hope all is well in Strother land.. Night !!


----------



## AR&BOW

Aggieland said:


> Fastest creations released to the public..?


Ok, that you will then


----------



## ironbelly

*my 2cents*

have any of you leg humpers ever considered that you may be harming Strother Archery by acting like a bunch of non professional high school students?


----------



## Rambu

i figure you texans would stick together... you know the saying... steers and queers...lol


----------



## Aggieland

ironbelly said:


> have any of you leg humpers ever considered that you may be harming Strother Archery by acting like a bunch of non professional high school students?


You cant hurt great products.. Now go back to whatever thread you were hanging in and just watch us keep rolling. Power to the people..


----------



## Rambu

ironbelly said:


> have any of you leg humpers ever considered that you may be harming Strother Archery by acting like a bunch of non professional high school students?


nope..... just passing time... I see no harm in our ramblings..


----------



## Aggieland

We can do this!!! WE can do this All Night Long. :teeth:


----------



## ironbelly

I see the harm. I want to see Strother archery become the power house. I think people that know alot about archery and bows are laughing.


----------



## Rambu

ok race to 3000...lol


----------



## ironbelly

*ha*

I have already been there.


----------



## JWaltrip

gd it, men. Elite is eventually going to go bust due to lack of new design ability. KD's ADD will have him off designing with another company in a couple years. Somebody please put these two companies out of their misery.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

So ironbelly just signed up to rag on leg humpers???? Thanks for coming. We actually represent alot of $$$$$ to SA.

TEXAS


----------



## Rambu

ironbelly said:


> I see the harm. I want to see Strother archery become the power house. I think people that know alot about archery and bows are laughing.


at??????? this thread is for info on the lawsuit.. as we wait for info we chat... now if SA was really in the wrong i could see where it could hurt... but most of us feel there was no wrong doing.... So i do not see where this will hurt SA.. if anything it gets them more attention....


----------



## Aggieland

Believe me when I say this.. when his bows are set beside any bow on the market it will preform as well and prob better than almost any.. If not all.. So let people laugh and then see what they are shooting in say 3 years. Those who are here have already been through this before when he started Elite and his designs are great sellers right now.. So im not worried.. night all.!


----------



## Rambu

my guess ironbelly is a undercover spy for someone... just not sure who yet.... time to dig... If i were ironbelly you better start hiding things if you do not want us all to know who you really are...lol


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

ironbelly is using McLuvin's ISP via Rattler's hosting site!!!!! LMAO!!!! Hi Rob

TEXAS


----------



## ironbelly

*come on*

I am just saying you guys should cool it a bit. IMHO


----------



## Rambu

oh ok... we will relax some.... but only if mcluvin asks us too..... oh wait... he cant...lol....


----------



## Rambu

we all know strother archery will become a powerhouse.... The bows are too great not to.... as long as they advertise big and get people to try them, they will become more powerful that you could even imagine... haha had to steal from star wars...lol


----------



## popestev

TEXAS 10PT said:


> ironbelly is using McLuvin's ISP via Rattler's hosting site!!!!! LMAO!!!! Hi Rob
> 
> TEXAS


I was getting the idea that McLuvin got banned but had no idea whey what when or any thing, any body know the story is it true?

Plus I heard we are on for the 3,000 march Go team, and I can't beleive you got rambu, I wana change my name could care less about keeping the number of posts. Any one still out there, did every one go tobed now that camo fire is out?


----------



## popestev

Nice pants on Camo today. Any body actually buy the stuff or do you just wish Like I do?


----------



## popestev

Well if no one is on then I will go night night. See ya all later.


----------



## RNT

ironbelly said:


> I am just saying you guys should cool it a bit. IMHO


why?????? give one good reason why other than it bothers you.

its all fun.


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

SonnyThomas said:


> Will someone put a lock on this thread? It's going nowhere.


I'll put a lock on your FACE!!!

good morning kids. continuing with the newslessness i assume?


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

ironbelly said:


> have any of you leg humpers ever considered that you may be harming Strother Archery by acting like a bunch of non professional high school students?


whaaaat??? you have anger issues. have YOU considered that acting like a jerk is harming YOUR reputation? deep breaths kiddo. deep breaths.


----------



## cordini

No news is............No news. At least this is more interesting than the ongoing Michael Jackson investigation...........


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

ironbelly said:


> I see the harm. I want to see Strother archery become the power house. I think people that know alot about archery and bows are laughing.



noooooo!!! anything but laughter!!!!!!! MAKE IT STOOOOOOPPPPP


----------



## Rattler

CashMoneyRugby said:


> noooooo!!! anything but laughter!!!!!!! MAKE IT STOOOOOOPPPPP


tickle, tickle 

or is it tickle me elmo?


----------



## Rambu

no news IS good news.... We will hear something today.. I can guarantee it.. watch for a post on here or new thread...


----------



## ChappyHOYT

http://assignments.uspto.gov/assign...ub=20090188482&asnr=&asnri=&asne=&asnei=&asns

Since I don't want to wade through 53 pages, I'm wondering if anybody has seen this? Looks to me like KS was backed by Elite when filing for the patent. This should at least get some discussion back on track for a post or two.


----------



## Brad HT

ok.. so ive been away for a few days... dont have time to read throught the 20+ pages ive missed... has anything come out from the hearing?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Brad HT said:


> ok.. so ive been away for a few days... dont have time to read throught the 20+ pages ive missed... has anything come out from the hearing?


No news yet


----------



## Rambu

strother site is looking good...


----------



## ChappyHOYT

http://assignments.uspto.gov/assign...ub=20090188482&asnr=&asnri=&asne=&asnei=&asns


----------



## Rambu

ChappyHOYT said:


> http://assignments.uspto.gov/assign...ub=20090188482&asnr=&asnri=&asne=&asnei=&asns


this keeps getting posted.... but the cams are not the issue... and its all worked out....Things are all done.... we WILL be told everything today...


----------



## popestev

Rambu said:


> strother site is looking good...


Yup looks like they will be back in buisness soon.


----------



## popestev

Yup bet it is just a matter of minutes before they are selling bows.


----------



## Rambu

sad this thread will be coming to an end...


----------



## popestev

Rambu said:


> sad this thread will be coming to an end...


Yup we will all have to move on and make new freinds


----------



## Browtine22

What am I missing ? It doesn't look like the Strother site has changed since it went "under construction".


----------



## popestev

Browtine22 said:


> What am I missing ? It doesn't look like the Strother site has changed since it went "under construction".


you have to have top secrete clerance to get past the blog


----------



## Browtine22

popestev said:


> you have to have top secrete clerance to get past the blog


I knew I needed a decoder ring.


----------



## Scablands

popestev said:


> you have to have top secrete clerance to get past the blog


Or Google. LOL :darkbeer:


----------



## SportHunter

Maybe we'll find out what's up and see pics of the bows in predator camo since we've waited soo long......probably not.


----------



## Browtine22

Scablands said:


> Or Google. LOL :darkbeer:



:embarres:


----------



## Aggieland

morning guys, news coming soon i hear


----------



## Rambu

Browtine22 said:


> I knew I needed a decoder ring.


www.strotherarchery.com click it..


----------



## Rambu

Aggieland said:


> morning guys, news coming soon i hear


i am ahead of you... haha.... i know already....


----------



## Rambu

keep refreshing... it just keeps getting better.... its like Christmas...lol


----------



## popestev

Scablands said:


> Or Google. LOL :darkbeer:


Hay I had a good thing going there he thaught I was imprtant for a second there.


----------



## popestev

Rambu said:


> www.strotherarchery.com click it..


See now they are just teasing you, Must be reading all of Aggie's posts LOL Poopr guy they are slowing every thing to to torment you.


----------



## Beastmaster

Browtine22 said:


> What am I missing ? It doesn't look like the Strother site has changed since it went "under construction".


Whoever is designing the site is doing some interesting changes in style.

Here's the latest incarnation that I was able to capture.

-Steve


----------



## popestev

Is that all, I have seen more!!!!


----------



## Beastmaster

popestev said:


> Is that all, I have seen more!!!!


Screen capture it and share!

-Steve


----------



## popestev

Beastmaster said:


> Screen capture it and share!
> 
> -Steve


Naw I'm just trying to get Aggie to have a stroke.


----------



## Rambu

popestev said:


> Naw I'm just trying to get Aggie to have a stroke.


i think he is getting close..lol


----------



## popestev

Or get RAMBU to have one it would be neet to see one on line.


----------



## amarchery

*Ok*

You may want to go ahead. We will not hear much from this..........at all.

I am still looking forward to getting Strother Archery bows very soon. :smile:


----------



## Rambu

scva asdfnaw wij wipjdf wwq qk fqqpc we wfv pifv pwe fww fgk wiv w ef m vm w;kfv pspdnhfv0wn tb s;d bfpjinj dsv s w wte vjwthv wt vwpv wh fvw v wf vwe fhwf evhw fvh sdv sd vknsd vsud swh vknw s vhw ur vhuw ofbvh3r k wrknfv w


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rambu

this is perfect for this now.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV3CCf6qai4


----------



## Rambu

that song is perfect....lol


----------



## Beastmaster

Another screen capture. Different color style.


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

I'm giddy with antisipation. well.... giddy and slightly annoyed. out with it already so we can PAAAARTAAAY!!!


----------



## Rambu

CashMoneyRugby said:


> I'm giddy with antisipation. well.... giddy and slightly annoyed. out with it already so we can PAAAARTAAAY!!!


play the song... it will get you all going...


----------



## vhunter

CashMoneyRugby said:


> I'm giddy with antisipation. well.... giddy and slightly annoyed. out with it already so we can PAAAARTAAAY!!!


Ya party like the 2008 Stanley cup finals.


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

vhunter said:


> Ya party like the 2009 Stanley cup finals.


yep.


----------



## popestev

Rambu said:


> scva asdfnaw wij wipjdf wwq qk fqqpc we wfv pifv pwe fww fgk wiv w ef m vm w;kfv pspdnhfv0wn tb s;d bfpjinj dsv s w wte vjwthv wt vwpv wh fvw v wf vwe fhwf evhw fvh sdv sd vknsd vsud swh vknw s vhw ur vhuw ofbvh3r k wrknfv w
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Ha ha it worked he had a stroke!!


----------



## popestev

hay Im


----------



## popestev

going


----------



## vhunter

CashMoneyRugby said:


> yep.


I knew it.


----------



## popestev

to break


----------



## Rambu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV3CCf6qai4

i can not stop playing it.... play it and look at the SA site... it fits...


----------



## popestev

1,500


----------



## popestev

on this post


----------



## wassaw

Beastmaster said:


> Another screen capture. Different color style.



41 viewing???????? (click on the link and it says 41 viewing the site or forum)


----------



## popestev

now it sais 27


----------



## popestev

wont let me click on the link


----------



## Rambu

hey V can you post the youtube big like you did on eaf


----------



## vhunter

Rambu said:


> hey V can you post the youtube big like you did on eaf


I've seen it done but I don't know how.
Here's another good song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sa2oF8grEGw&feature=related


----------



## mtelknut

Browtine22 said:


> I knew I needed a decoder ring.


I have one and it says....."be sure to drink your ovaltine".....


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Today I am wearing a Olive Strother Tee, Loden Strother flexfit cap, HiPPie CAMO shorts, & sandals.


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

tat as soon as the good news breaks I'll be ordering a strothers charcol colored T if you still have them in small.


----------



## tuskbuster

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Today I am wearing a Olive Strother Tee, Loden Strother flexfit cap, HiPPie CAMO shorts, & sandals.


And you're gonna leave the house like that.


----------



## Browtine22

tuskbuster said:


> And you're gonna leave the house like that.



That was a good one


----------



## a1shooter

*Anyone*

Does anyone know how to do that screen capture that Beastmaster did? I may as well use this to learn something new.


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

a1shooter said:


> Does anyone know how to do that screen capture that Beastmaster did? I may as well use this to learn something new.


There is a button on your key board that says "Print Screen" usually in the upper right hand corner area. Hitting that button copies an image of whatever is on your screen at that time. You can then paste it into email or save it as an image or whatever.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

tuskbuster said:


> And you're gonna leave the house like that.



TAT at his best!


----------



## Browtine22

CMR,

I get a kick out of Vhunter's signature. Nice work you did there.


----------



## hartofthethumb

Browtine22 said:


> CMR,
> 
> I get a kick out of Vhunter's signature. Nice work you did there.


:thumbs_doukey:


----------



## a1shooter

*Thanks*



CashMoneyRugby said:


> There is a button on your key board that says "Print Screen" usually in the upper right hand corner area. Hitting that button copies an image of whatever is on your screen at that time. You can then paste it into email or save it as an image or whatever.


I'm not very good with computers. They say you learn something new everyday. Well I guess i'm done for today. Thanks again!!:smile:

I guess I better go to see if I can do it before i say I learned something.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Browtine22 said:


> That was a good one


Tuskster is pretty funny!


----------



## Browtine22

hartofthethumb said:


> :thumbs_doukey:


On ice or on grass, either way we'll kick your _____.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

CashMoneyRugby said:


> tat as soon as the good news breaks I'll be ordering a strothers charcol colored T if you still have them in small.


I got the small charcoal in just for you!


----------



## Browtine22

TAT,

I'll have an order for you as soon as this gets sorted out.


----------



## hartofthethumb

Browtine22 said:


> On ice or on grass, either way we'll kick your _____.


Lion's are going to the superbowl this year.




















They will be sitting is section 7B.


----------



## Browtine22

could be something brewing


----------



## Aggieland

ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Aggieland

Oh my gosh guys I must have stroked out. I have been laying on the keyboard for the past 3 hours.


----------



## Browtine22

Aggie, may have died at the keyboard.


----------



## hartofthethumb

Browtine22 said:


> Aggie, may have died at the keyboard.


Dibs on his envy if that happens:shade:


----------



## Browtine22

hartofthethumb said:


> Dibs on his envy if that happens:shade:



He'll be buried with it. I have a shovel


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Browtine22 said:


> Aggie, may have died at the keyboard.


Cool, now I don't have to send him the shirts that he paid for!


----------



## Browtine22

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Cool, now I don't have to send him the shirts that he paid for!



The shirts are in his will for me.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Browtine22 said:


> The shirts are in his will for me.


Do you wear 6X?


----------



## vhunter

Browtine22 said:


> CMR,
> 
> I get a kick out of Vhunter's signature. Nice work you did there.


Ya well sometimes the best bet, bets don't always work out the way you plan.


----------



## david304

hartofthethumb said:


> Lion's are going to the superbowl this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be sitting is section 7B.




Right next to Romo and the Cowboys.


----------



## Browtine22

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Do you wear 6X?




My whole family could fit into a 6X. So your saying he is a little bit rounded


----------



## atm7819

david304 said:


> Right next to Romo and the Cowboys.


I don't think the Rams can afford Super Bowl tickets. Hopefully if they find that kind of money they will hire some talent. Football season hasn't been much fun for St. Louis fans lately.


----------



## Aggieland

Ok, instead of taking some Asprin i decided a couple of shots of tequila would think the blood and keep me alive. Just long enough to find out whats going to happen


----------



## Browtine22

vhunter said:


> Ya well sometimes the best bet, bets don't always work out the way you plan.


I grew up near Pittsburgh, wish I lived closer now.


----------



## Browtine22

Crackers and Strother1 logged in. Makes me tingle.


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

vhunter said:


> Ya well sometimes the best bet, bets don't always work out the way you plan.


and sometimes they do.  
V has been very honorable in his loss though.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Browtine22 said:


> My whole family could fit into a 6X. So your saying he is a little bit rounded


That would make a great family photo!


----------



## tuskbuster

Hey TAT check out my home page.


----------



## Aggieland

Well my Wife graduates from Nursing school tonight. So that will be a boost to the old Bow buying income. YES.. :teeth:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

tuskbuster said:


> Hey TAT check out my home page.


Sweeeet!


----------



## Browtine22

tuskbuster said:


> Hey TAT check out my home page.


That's just wrong


----------



## tuskbuster

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Sweeeet!


Thanks


----------



## DXTFREAK

one lucky guy





Aggieland said:


> Well my Wife graduates from Nursing school tonight. So that will be a boost to the old Bow buying income. YES.. :teeth:


----------



## Nuwwave




----------



## mtelknut

The Strother Archery site is up and running looks like,,, forum and everything,,,:shade::shade:


----------



## a1shooter

*Dealer*



mtelknut said:


> The Strother Archery site is up and running looks like,,, forum and everything,,,:shade::shade:


Check out the dealer locator!


----------



## a1shooter

*Coolest*



a1shooter said:


> Check out the dealer locator!


Coolest one i've ever seen!:smile:


----------



## mtelknut

Looks like Google Earth


----------



## AR&BOW

Rambu said:


> i am ahead of you... haha.... i know already....


I knew long before you :wink:


----------



## Aggieland

i GUESS FORMING A PASS WORD ETC DOSENT WORK YET?


----------



## Aggieland

It looks pretty darn sweet.....


----------



## jkcerda

Aggieland said:


> i GUESS FORMING A PASS WORD ETC DOSENT WORK YET?


does not seem to do, troed registering and cant get confirmation e-mail.


----------



## Aggieland

jkcerda said:


> does not seem to do, troed registering and cant get confirmation e-mail.


Well at least we have a hint as to what its going to look like.. Very Very impressive !!!!!!!!


----------



## mtelknut

jkcerda said:


> does not seem to do, troed registering and cant get confirmation e-mail.


me either,, refresh ,refresh ,refresh,,,,


----------



## hartofthethumb

jkcerda said:


> does not seem to do, troed registering and cant get confirmation e-mail.


Ditto, but the # of members is going up, maybe they are keeping track and the confirmations will follow?


----------



## Aggieland

I would assume that news of an ending court case is coming very soon.. Looks like SA is clear for take off..


----------



## Aggieland

They have 49 guest right now lol wow..


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

a1shooter said:


> Check out the dealer locator!


doesn't work for me. I cont see the map when i'm zooming in or out. Obviously there will be some kinks for now. after all it's only just now being published... haha. maybe we should stay off of it? I just wonder if the site being overloaded during publishing might cause issues.


----------



## Aggieland

Looks like the Web page designers are working hard on the SA home front. Will prob be up and running by monday.. but they might have it finished today never know.


----------



## tuskbuster

The map isn't complete yet. But I'm happy.


----------



## Aggieland

CashMoneyRugby said:


> doesn't work for me. I cont see the map when i'm zooming in or out. Obviously there will be some kinks for now. after all it's only just now being published... haha. maybe we should stay off of it? I just wonder if the site being overloaded during publishing might cause issues.


Yeah im going to close it. Until someone says its open.. Might help them out.


----------



## wassaw

i'm guessing the forum is up but not accepting users yet.


----------



## mtelknut

Cool map,, I can scout for elk while chatting on the forum,,,,


----------



## Aggieland

mtelknut said:


> Cool map,, I can scout for elk while chatting on the forum,,,,


This new site is going to be off the chain. I love the Stags on the front.. The colors make it look like some sort of foggy morning hunt.. me likey..


----------



## hartofthethumb

tuskbuster said:


> The map isn't complete yet. But I'm happy.


I can't wait til they finish, I have been impatiently waiting to hear of a MI dealer(no offence to you or anyone else, just really want to buy my SR-71 as local as possible...if the economy were better around here I would have had one ordered through you or Crackers or someone long ago)


----------



## Aggieland

hartofthethumb said:


> I can't wait til they finish, I have been impatiently waiting to hear of a MI dealer(no offence to you or anyone else, just really want to buy my SR-71 as local as possible...if the economy were better around here I would have had one ordered through you or Crackers or someone long ago)


Man Im still waiting too. I live a long ways from the guy that thinks he can get me an SR.. Sooooo I bet its going to be a really close call. If i get this bow before heading off for Elk on Aug 26... Come on dealers get things rolling. or SA or whoever lol.. Gatta have them bows yesterday :teeth:


----------



## a1shooter

*Seems to work for me*



CashMoneyRugby said:


> doesn't work for me. I cont see the map when i'm zooming in or out. Obviously there will be some kinks for now. after all it's only just now being published... haha. maybe we should stay off of it? I just wonder if the site being overloaded during publishing might cause issues.


I got the little guy in one of my treestands right now.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

wassaw said:


> i'm guessing the forum is up but not accepting users yet.


It looks like TAT is the only member so far!


----------



## a1shooter

*It's hot out*



a1shooter said:


> I got the little guy in one of my treestands right now.


He's sweatin' his buns off right now.


----------



## Karbon

Just registered...sort of...I think...


----------



## Aggieland

Its going to suck when everyone else is getting their bows and im setting down here in my area with Dealers dragging their heels.. Hope a fellow AT man in ARK is going to get the green light from SA and I can get My SR that way. If not I dont know what to do . :mg:


----------



## TexasCanesFan

Karbon said:


> Just registered...sort of...I think...


That makes 2 of us.


----------



## wassaw

ToughAntlerTees said:


> It looks like TAT is the only member so far!


awwwww go talk to yourself! 

frigg'n confirmation no show e-mail

anyone getting their e-mail confirmations????


----------



## a1shooter

*Farmersville*



Aggieland said:


> Its going to suck when everyone else is getting their bows and im setting down here in my area with Dealers dragging their heels.. Hope a fellow AT man in ARK is going to get the green light from SA and I can get My SR that way. If not I dont know what to do . :mg:


How far are you from Farmersville, Tx. Seems to be a dealer there.


----------



## TexasCanesFan

a1shooter said:


> How far are you from Farmersville, Tx. Seems to be a dealer there.


You got to find someone that can work on a those kind of cams and I would not recommend the shop in Farmersville. They are a HUGE Mathews shop with a Mathews Staff shooter as the bow tech.


----------



## a1shooter

*How about*



TexasCanesFan said:


> You got to find someone that can work on a those kind of cams and I would not recommend the shop in Farmersville. They are a HUGE Mathews shop with a Mathews Staff shooter as the bow tech.


What about Outdoor Pro Shops in Garland? Thats pretty close to you TexasCanesFan.


----------



## vhunter

No dealers in MI. I can think of one that should be on there.


----------



## TexasCanesFan

a1shooter said:


> What about Outdoor Pro Shops in Garland? Thats pretty close to you TexasCanesFan.


That is very close to me. I would go there before I went to North Texas.

I am hopeing we get some more dealers in this area.


----------



## AR&BOW

Closest dealer to me so far is about 2.5 hours away. My local dealer was approached by a rep and they said no because everyone here is so hard core Mathews. They are an Elite dealer and can't hardly sell a one just like the Bowtechs.


----------



## david304

TexasCanesFan said:


> That is very close to me. I would go there before I went to North Texas.
> 
> I am hopeing we get some more dealers in this area.


No kidding. I wouldn't go to either of them. Hopefully Native Outdoors down in Heath will get them, but I doubt it.


----------



## Browtine22

They have a good guy in Pennsylvania. Fury X works for me.


----------



## Arky1cam

Aggieland said:


> Its going to suck when everyone else is getting their bows and im setting down here in my area with Dealers dragging their heels.. Hope a fellow AT man in ARK is going to get the green light from SA and I can get My SR that way. If not I dont know what to do . :mg:


Don't worry AGG, as soon as SA starts accepting orders I will be placing them!
Then a short drive into Arkansas and you will be fixed up

I am just happy I am listed on the website as a dealer !

Gentry


----------



## Panzer 4

mtelknut said:


> Looks like Google Earth


Maybe we will have to follow another court drama...


----------



## TexasCanesFan

david304 said:


> No kidding. I wouldn't go to either of them. Hopefully Native Outdoors down in Heath will get them, but I doubt it.


Glad someone said it.

I am hopeing that OSMG gets us some more dealers out here.


----------



## popestev

Aggieland said:


> Well my Wife graduates from Nursing school tonight. So that will be a boost to the old Bow buying income. YES.. :teeth:


Cool a suga momma, I have one and its nice.



Arky1cam said:


> Don't worry AGG, as soon as SA starts accepting orders I will be placing them!
> Then a short drive into Arkansas and you will be fixed up
> 
> I am just happy I am listed on the website as a dealer !
> 
> Gentry


like you disclamer on your sig LMAO.


----------



## Rattler

Here ya go guys!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvS1zgr_N-U

Joe, may the force (of mcluvin) be with you


----------



## johnnybravoo77

vhunter said:


> No dealers in MI. I can think of one that should be on there.


Me too! If these bows shoot ibo out the box, I bet Matt could relly squeek some extra speed out of them.


----------



## david304

Looks like I might have to make the trip to Bossier City.


----------



## jkcerda

Rattler said:


> Here ya go guys!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvS1zgr_N-U
> 
> Joe, may the force (of mcluvin) be with you


----------



## Panzer 4

Employer must be onto me... Seems like every time I check in here lately, I have to get busy...


----------



## TexasCanesFan

Rattler said:


> Joe, may the force (of mcluvin) be with you


I have no idea who you are talking about, SIR!!!!!


----------



## Rattler

TexasCanesFan said:


> I have no idea who you are talking about, SIR!!!!!


jedi mind tricks do work on the weak ones


----------



## Karbon

*SA registration*

I found out how to register.








And add rum to taste


----------



## TexasCanesFan

Rattler said:


> jedi mind tricks do work on the weak ones


I think you swam in the ship channel one too many times down there!!!


----------



## Okie918

You know what they say about Texas.......


----------



## Nuwwave

Okie Bow Hunter said:


> You know what they say about Texas.......


----------



## vhunter

OK how do you get the video's on here.


----------



## Nuwwave

vhunter said:


> OK how do you get the video's on here.


bracket "[" and then "yt", then close bracket "]"
next inser video id from youtube
then "[" and "/yt" then close bracket "]"


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

Karbon said:


> I found out how to register.
> View attachment 616967
> 
> 
> And add rum to taste


BAHAhahaha that actually gave me a good laugh! HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND EVERYONE!!!

Tressa


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

:darkbeer:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

:darkbeer:


----------



## Browtine22

shameless self promotion 

Where were all the shirt pictures again ?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

:darkbeer:



















This is nickel color tattered. I just got a few blank black tattered in the other day.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Browtine22 said:


> shameless self promotion
> 
> Where were all the shirt pictures again ?


Probably buried on about page 10 in the classifieds/asseccories/clothing


----------



## Nuwwave

Nuwwave said:


> bracket "[" and then "yt", then close bracket "]"
> next inser video id from youtube
> then "[" and "/yt" then close bracket "]"


The video id is in the url.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgkHWE92UMU

Only use the "BgkHWE92UMU" in betwwen the yts and brackets

I would just show you the code but the forum tries to run it and nothing shows up.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

:darkbeer:


----------



## vhunter

Nuwwave said:


> The video id is in the url.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgkHWE92UMU
> 
> Only use the "BgkHWE92UMU" in betwwen the yts and brackets
> 
> I would just show you the code but the forum tries to run it and nothing shows up.


Thanks I think I got it.


----------



## Nuwwave

Nuwwave said:


> The video id is in the url.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgkHWE92UMU
> 
> Only use the "BgkHWE92UMU" in betwwen the yts and brackets
> 
> I would just show you the code but the forum tries to run it and nothing shows up.


On some boards you have to spellout youtube, but AT has a shortcut.

This page has a listing of the AT codes.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/misc.php?do=bbcode

Scroll all the way to the bottom foran example.


----------



## Nuwwave

vhunter said:


> Thanks I think I got it.


Yours won't play.

Some vids restrict embedding.


----------



## vhunter

Nuwwave said:


> Yours won't play.
> 
> Some vids restrict embedding.


Ya I fixed it with one that worked. It was pretty funny but had a bad work in it so I delited it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Nuwwave

Here check out this one.

It's a .577 T Rex and guys that don't know how to shoot.

And the perfect music.


----------



## gkonduris

*Sticky*

When will the sticky be removed and get back to business for both companies. My sense an agreement has been made. Does AT require another letter from an attorney?


----------



## Beastmaster

gkonduris said:


> When will the sticky be removed and get back to business for both companies. My sense an agreement has been made. Does AT require another letter from an attorney?


Actually, until a dismissal has been filed, everything stays in force.

-Steve


----------



## gkonduris

Beastmaster said:


> Actually, until a dismissal has been filed, everything stays in force.
> 
> -Steve


If I recall the request was not issued by a judge but by a letter from Elite's attorney. Would the dismissal still would come from the courts? Not sure of the protocol.


----------



## WYelkhunter

gkonduris said:


> When will the sticky be removed and get back to business for both companies. My sense an agreement has been made. Does AT require another letter from an attorney?


Do you have some magic sense,, or just your opinion it has been settled?


----------



## lavazhole

gkonduris said:


> If I recall the request was not issued by a judge but by a letter from Elite's attorney. Would the dismissal still would come from the courts? Not sure of the protocol.


It would come from Elite or SA...I guess the judge/arbitrator could throw out Elite's claim...


----------



## gkonduris

diamondlangus said:


> Do you have some magic sense,, or just your opinion it has been settled?


Strother Archery is moving forward with their website....yes I "sense" an agreement was made.


----------



## Okie918

gkonduris said:


> Strother Archery is moving forward with their website....yes I "sense" an agreement was made.


I would agree on this.


----------



## Beastmaster

gkonduris said:


> If I recall the request was not issued by a judge but by a letter from Elite's attorney. Would the dismissal still would come from the courts? Not sure of the protocol.


Well, I'm of two minds regarding the cease and desist letter as a whole.

1) 99% of the time, every cease and desist letter given to a web board administrator/owner has had it scanned and posted on the board. This way, there is no question of who issued it, who received it (it can be redacted to eliminate addresses and other personal info), etc.

I personally find it rather odd that the posting was done with it being retyped rather than scanned and posted. All spelling and grammatical errors shown in the retyped version likely was never there in the original.

And - by posting the original letter from the attorneys, you eliminate skeptics like myself who think it doesn't exist. Like I mentioned on the original Strother thread in the Manufacturers' sub-forum, post the whole thing or you're doing yourself a disservice. I, for one, don't believe that it exists until the letter is posted as a PDF, JPEG, or TIFF.

2) If you take a liberal interpretation of the stipulation filed on August 28, elimination of all imagery can include AT. 

AT, while not a blog, can act as such. Web boards can be used as prior art examples, since there is a timestamp and such involving it.

So, it could be construed that AT can be a legal extension of Strothers' posting methodologies. Kevin has an account, Kevin can utilize posting here of his products, so therefore, the stipulation can encumber ArcheryTalk from having any disputed items visible online.

AT, playing it safe, should restrict it until a dismissal has been filed.

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

diamondlangus said:


> Do you have some magic sense,, or just your opinion it has been settled?


I'm of the opinion it has been settled. If it went Elite's way, two things wouldn't have happened.

1) Pete wouldn't have posted what he did on EAF.

2) Strother Archery's web site wouldn't be going through the contortions it's been going through. It would have been stopped, shut down, or legally transferred to Elite if it went Elite's way.

-Steve


----------



## lavazhole

Okie Bow Hunter said:


> I would agree on this.


Or they contracted a 3rd party and they just want their money :shrug:


----------



## BarneySlayer

it would be interesting to see how they prove patent infringement on what is essentially a couple of less than round wheels stuck together.

How do you patent a curve?

It seems kind of like loudspeakers. There are a whole bunch of fancy names for things, trademarked differently, but they're all pretty much a motor, suspension, and a diaphragm. It's the details of how they're put together and engineered as a whole that actually makes one loudspeaker better than another, and even then, between two really good loudspeakers, superiority is highly subjective.

Still, it would be an interesting discussion. I like listening to engineers argue, even if I can't understand most of it


----------



## Beastmaster

BarneySlayer said:


> it would be interesting to see how they prove patent infringement on what is essentially a couple of less than round wheels stuck together.
> 
> How do you patent a curve?
> 
> It seems kind of like loudspeakers. There are a whole bunch of fancy names for things, trademarked differently, but they're all pretty much a motor, suspension, and a diaphragm. It's the details of how they're put together and engineered as a whole that actually makes one loudspeaker better than another, and even then, between two really good loudspeakers, superiority is highly subjective.
> 
> Still, it would be an interesting discussion. I like listening to engineers argue, even if I can't understand most of it


I agree, and I do understand a good chunk of it, being an engineer by training (but not a mechanical type...)

Overall, it's like cars.

Every car has 4 wheels, a body, suspension, engine, transmission, and some seats.

You can trademark the name, but that's about it. Everyone copies everyone else's designs.

I'll pick on BMW. Ever since Chris Bangle and his oddball bustle butted, shark finned BMW's came about, that design got copied everywhere. Honda, Hyundai, and others copied the similar look.

You don't see BMW suing Honda, or Hyundai, or others.

The bow industry has a lot to grow up to. 

-Steve


----------



## Smoken fast

1) Pete wouldn't have posted what he did on EAF.

Sorry havent read everything. what did he post on EAF


----------



## Beastmaster

Smoken fast said:


> 1) Pete wouldn't have posted what he did on EAF.
> 
> Sorry havent read everything. what did he post on EAF


http://www.elitearchery.com/forums/showthread.php?p=230057#post230057


----------



## archer58 in pa

Beastmaster said:


> I'm of the opinion it has been settled. If it went Elite's way, two things wouldn't have happened.
> 
> 1) Pete wouldn't have posted what he did on EAF.


What did he post? I can't find anything...


----------



## Smoken fast

Beastmaster said:


> http://www.elitearchery.com/forums/showthread.php?p=230057#post230057


thanks beastmaster


----------



## hartofthethumb

Woo Hoo, Finally ordered an accessory to go with my TAT shirts and Hats....an SR-71 landing has been set-up to happen at my house asap.:mg:





Beastmaster said:


> http://www.elitearchery.com/forums/showthread.php?p=230057#post230057


That was up before Kevin announced Strother archery to the public let alone the lawsuit...Maybe I am mis-understanding what your saying??


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

hartofthethumb said:


> Woo Hoo, Finally ordered an accessory to go with my TAT shirts and Hats....an SR-71 landing has been set-up to happen at my house asap.:mg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was up before Kevin announced Strother archery to the public let alone the lawsuit...Maybe I am mis-understanding what your saying??


Sweeeeet!


----------



## Beastmaster

hartofthethumb said:


> Woo Hoo, Finally ordered an accessory to go with my TAT shirts and Hats....an SR-71 landing has been set-up to happen at my house asap.:mg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was up before Kevin announced Strother archery to the public let alone the lawsuit...Maybe I am mis-understanding what your saying??


Hm. I could be messed up too. I just noticed the date was 6/4, not more recent. I could be the doof on that one.

-Steve


----------



## archer58 in pa

Beastmaster said:


> I could be the doof on that one.
> 
> -Steve


You said it. I didn't.


----------



## Beastmaster

archer58 in pa said:


> You said it. I didn't.


Hehe. When I'm wrong, I will be one of the first to freely admit it. 

-Steve


----------



## popestev

I have official news


----------



## popestev

Rmember you heard it from me


----------



## popestev

Billy Mays was on Coke when he died!!!!!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Texas avatar anyone?:darkbeer:


----------



## mtelknut

Regular or Diet?


----------



## popestev

mtelknut said:


> Regular or Diet?


The white powder kind


----------



## tuskbuster

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Texas avatar anyone?:darkbeer:


Dang it!!!!!!


----------



## mtelknut

popestev said:


> The white powder kind


Sure it wasn't oxy clean????


----------



## jkcerda

mtelknut said:


> Sure it wasn't oxy clean????


or Oxy,,,conting


----------



## mtelknut

Reminds me of the chic in the cheech and chong movie that snorted drano or something like that,,, lol


----------



## wassaw

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Texas avatar anyone?:darkbeer:


put a Texas background and i'll take it!
e-mail it too me


----------



## Aggieland

*on my cell cant check often*

At wifes graduation. Have I missed anything? Need quick answer! If she see's me I'm dead : ) later bro's


----------



## Browtine22

Not yet


----------



## soulless

the US is the only country that does the most suing... people here is always suing other people.. so lame


----------



## Beastmaster

soulless said:


> the US is the only country that does the most suing... people here is always suing other people.. so lame


Dunno.

I have some major issues with the legal system as it's evolved.

1) No longer are you really getting a jury of your peers. If you interview most of the people paneled on juries nowadays, a good chunk of the ones you really want on your jury finds a way to finagle themselves out of jury service.

2) The legal system has gotten to where it's not an application of law, it's a popularity contest and who can argue the best to a group with diminished capacity and mental states.

I will pick on OJ again. How can a legal system work when you know he got off scott free from a murder charge. Yet, civil lawyers argued successfully to an empaneled jury of "his peers" that OJ did kill off two people.

Huh? If the cretin was guilty in one, he technically should be guilty in another. Yet, you have shadow of a doubt in one criteria, and propensity and probability in the other. 

And to boot - they sued a guy who has nothing but a pension that's covered by federal law to be protected. Smart. Real smart.

So - we have become a litigious society. Sick.

-Steve


----------



## AR&BOW

They haven't announced it yet!!!:mg:


----------



## Aggieland

We know nothing yet?!?!?!?!


----------



## hartofthethumb

Aggieland said:


> We know nothing yet?!?!?!?!


Well by the looks of things there are definitely going to be bows and I know I finally have an official order in, that's good enough for me for one day:darkbeer:


----------



## Backlash

What is this, a thread to boost post numbers? I'm in.


----------



## standsitter

*Should we??*

Read into the fact that the SA website is still down?? IMO opinion the fact nothing and I mean nothing is happening on the SA front speaks volumes.


----------



## DXTFREAK

I will be here for days to catch up!


----------



## coloradodave

I don't fault the system. I think we have the best system in the world. That said, somethin IS flawed within the system. I tend to fault those that administer the system.

In OJ, the civil standard "preponderance of the evidence" ultimately favored an investigation that, in my estimation, was lazy.

It would be easy to blame the jurors for their decision in the criminal case, and they bear some blame, but the evidence and witnesses never fully established enough information to establish "beyond reasonable doubt". That's what the defense was hired to show the jury, "DOUBT".

The flaws in the investigation and mishandling of forensic and other evidence, mishandling by prosecutors of their own witnesses made it easy pickings for the defense. 

Outrage should be directed at the prosecutors who should have demanded perfection from themselves and law enforcement. It seemed the prosecution was never on the same page as their witnesses. Instead their arrogance was the cause of the verdict. NEVER assume you have a slam dunk..IMHO.

...Uh, what was this thread about again?


----------



## DXTFREAK

Here I go, I better stock up on beer and popcorn.


----------



## DXTFREAK

May just call in a :slice: Anyone else want any? Any request on whats on it?


----------



## DXTFREAK

Haha Im jk I would be here for days to try and catch up with Aggie and WI. But its been real entertaining reading all the posts on my phone.


----------



## Archeroni

Beastmaster said:


> Dunno.
> 
> I have some major issues with the legal system as it's evolved.
> 
> 1) No longer are you really getting a jury of your peers. If you interview most of the people paneled on juries nowadays, a good chunk of the ones you really want on your jury finds a way to finagle themselves out of jury service.
> 
> 2) The legal system has gotten to where it's not an application of law, it's a popularity contest and who can argue the best to a group with diminished capacity and mental states.
> 
> I will pick on OJ again. How can a legal system work when you know he got off scott free from a murder charge. Yet, civil lawyers argued successfully to an empaneled jury of "his peers" that OJ did kill off two people.
> 
> Huh? If the cretin was guilty in one, he technically should be guilty in another. Yet, you have shadow of a doubt in one criteria, and propensity and probability in the other.
> 
> And to boot - they sued a guy who has nothing but a pension that's covered by federal law to be protected. Smart. Real smart.
> 
> So - we have become a litigious society. Sick.
> 
> -Steve



OJ should have just killed those guys that "stole" his memorabilia rather than sticking a gun in their faces and taking his stuff back.

Probably wouldn't have done any time that way..........


----------



## hartofthethumb

standsitter said:


> Read into the fact that the SA website is still down?? IMO opinion the fact nothing and I mean nothing is happening on the SA front speaks volumes.


There have been lots of changes to their website throughout the day.... They are apparently still building it, but it has changed a bunch today.


----------



## Aggieland

standsitter said:


> Read into the fact that the SA website is still down?? IMO opinion the fact nothing and I mean nothing is happening on the SA front speaks volumes.


You have got to be kidding me.. Trust me something is happening dont know what all it involves but for sho something going down..


----------



## Nuwwave

Aggieland said:


> You have got to be kidding me.. Trust me something is happening dont know what all it involves but for sho something going down..


Either they are waiting for things to be worked out, OR they are just using the time to get ready and of course eating up the free publicity!


----------



## Aggieland

Man If SA was just going away then they would not be wasting their time on the web site etc etc. And it would be obevious by now that they were out of business. The fact that its taking this long to work things out or make an announcement. means they are still on go..


----------



## Okie918

standsitter said:


> Read into the fact that the SA website is still down?? IMO opinion the fact nothing and I mean nothing is happening on the SA front speaks volumes.


The site is making numerous advances and after speaking with a SA dealer his ordered bows will be here by the end of the month he was told today by the rep....

So your post is very naive. It sounds as if you hope SA doesnt do so well.


----------



## Nuwwave

It's like an archery soap opera

As the bow can turns!


----------



## AR&BOW

You all must have sore :moon: from sitting on the c: all day.



I have the official word right here. :evil5: just wish I could share it. :eyebrows:


----------



## hartofthethumb

AR&BOW said:


> I have the official word right here. :evil5: just wish I could share it. :eyebrows:


The speculation is probably more fun for ya though isn't it?

I'm no longer worried, I talked to very reputable dealer when I ordered today, I didn't ask anything and he didn't tell anything, but he didn't seem like he was too worried, so that was enough for me. :shade:Even gave me a "no promises" tentative time frame for when I should see the bow.


----------



## ddd-shooter

It takes some hardcore fans to get a thread to 58 pages in a few days!! Congrats guys. Here's to ya:cheers:


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

TexasCanesFan said:


> You got to find someone that can work on a those kind of cams and I would not recommend the shop in Farmersville. They are a HUGE Mathews shop with a Mathews Staff shooter as the bow tech.


Come on Joe...its a modular cam...easy. Plus since Crackers is making the strings and specking the bows they should be ready right out of the box I'm told!!!

TEXAS


----------



## Rambu

wow long day


----------



## hartofthethumb

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Come on Joe...its a modular cam...easy. Plus since Crackers is making the strings and specking the bows they should be ready right out of the box I'm told!!!
> 
> TEXAS


I can't wait to see the strings. I might even leave them on the bow a while before I put mine on, then I might have to rip 'em apart and see if I can learn anything, lol.


----------



## Rattler

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Come on Joe...its a modular cam...easy. Plus since Crackers is making the strings and specking the bows they should be ready right out of the box I'm told!!!
> 
> TEXAS



Like polkadoting them? 
Speckle Trouting them?




oh you mean SPEC'N them


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Rattler said:


> Like polkadoting them?
> Speckle Trouting them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh you mean SPEC'N them


You tomato I say to mato:shade: either way they will shoot great and be smokin!!

TEXAS


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Hi guys...:wave:


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Whaazzupp there bowless Tees?

Dave Nowlin


----------



## AR&BOW

Dave Nowlin said:


> Whaazzupp there bowless Tees?
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Ahhhh, the night watchman has arrived. How's it going Dave? epsi:


----------



## popestev

Hay I thought I drped the news awhile back wernt we all waiting to see if billy was a coke head?


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Who ever is running the SA Forum is falling down on the job. I filled out my part of the registration process and they still haven't e-mailed back the activation stuff. Shame on them. While it's not wise to fool with mother nature, it's even worse to fool with father time. Us old folks will get you when you least expect it. We'll lay in wait and strike from cover like a terrorist. You'll be a victim before you can spell it. Don't mess with old folks.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Dave Nowlin said:


> Whaazzupp there bowless Tees?
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Hey! wazzzzzup Dave? I keep looking in the mail for my bandana:mg: You know that stamps went up to $.44 cents don't you??? LOLOL

TEXAS


----------



## 188 Inches

standsitter said:


> Read into the fact that the SA website is still down?? IMO opinion the fact nothing and I mean nothing is happening on the SA front speaks volumes.


You will be proven wrong. Just sayin


----------



## AR&BOW

Dave Nowlin said:


> Who ever is running the SA Forum is falling down on the job. I filled out my part of the registration process and they still haven't e-mailed back the activation stuff. Shame on them. While it's not wise to fool with mother nature, it's even worse to fool with father time. Us old folks will get you when you least expect it. We'll lay in wait and strike from cover like a terrorist. You'll be a victim before you can spell it. Don't mess with old folks.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Yep, and their canes hurt like a son-of-a-gun on the back of the head. :faint:


----------



## Dave Nowlin

I had a bandana all picked out for you. I had it in my back pocket and walked across a cow pasture and stepped in something squishy and kind of green. I had to wipe it off my boots with the bandana. Do you still want it?

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Luckiduc13

Yall ready to get on the PSE wagon??


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Dave Nowlin said:


> I had a bandana all picked out for you. I had it in my back pocket and walked across a cow pasture and stepped in something squishy and kind of green. I had to wipe it off my boots with the bandana. Do you still want it?
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Yes Sir but only if you put a little packet of that Billy Mays Oxy Clean in with it. Heck I'll wash it.....Deal? LOLOL

TEXAS


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Tonight on TV they said the autopsy results show Billy Mays heart problems contributed to his death but so did the cocaine in his system. So that might be oxy-contin instead.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Dave Nowlin said:


> Tonight on TV they said the autopsy results show Billy Mays heart problems contributed to his death but so did the cocaine in his system. So that might be oxy-contin instead.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


I don't think you can wash anything with that bad stuff. Better keep the bandana for further boot cleaning!!!!

TEXAS


----------



## Dave Nowlin

That's kinda what I was thinkin. My Justins don't like being soiled.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Nuwwave

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Dave Nowlin

About the bowhunter not bow collector thing. Are you braggin or complainin. Ole Tex10 claims to be both.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Nuwwave

Dave Nowlin said:


> About the bowhunter not bow collector thing. Are you braggin or complainin. Ole Tex10 claims to be both.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Stating.
I am picky. 
I don't buy everything just to say I have it.
I look for a good bow and it becomes my baby. 
On the lookout now.


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Where did all the boys and girls go?

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Nuwwave

:asleep::asleep::asleep::asleep::asleep:


Dave Nowlin said:


> Where did all the boys and girls go?
> 
> Dave Nowlin


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Do you carry a pocket watch?

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Nuwwave

Dave Nowlin said:


> Do you carry a pocket watch?
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Have a keepsake but don't cary it.

Wear a compass watch though.


----------



## Nuwwave

So Savannah huh?


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Since you love your FOBs, I figured you carried a pocket watch I mean after all, I know you are way to smart to shoot those little plastic turbine wheel looking thingys on your arrows.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Nuwwave

Dave Nowlin said:


> Since you love your FOBs, I figured you carried a pocket watch I mean after all, I know you are way to smart to shoot those little plastic turbine wheel looking thingys on your arrows.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


No extra pockets here.


----------



## Nuwwave

Fisher of Men? Not of Fish?


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Why no extra pockets? Won't your wife allow you to wear Wranglers? Surely she doesn't dress you in little ole pants without a watch pocket. Who ever heard of a maintenance guy who doesn't wear blue jeans? Are you trying to start a plot to overthrow America? Blue jeans and apple pie. That's America.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Nuwwave

Dave Nowlin said:


> Why no extra pockets? Won't your wife allow you to wear Wranglers? Surely she doesn't dress you in little ole pants without a watch pocket. Who ever heard of a maintenance guy who doesn't wear blue jeans? Are you trying to start a plot to overthrow America? Blue jeans and apple pie. That's America.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


No Fob Pocket! Wranglers Suck! Blue Jeans Rule! America is great! Apple Pie is good! 

You must like fishing for largemouths!


----------



## Dave Nowlin

I prefer fishing for the big Smallmouths that swim in Pickwick Lake. In my den are a 6 lb. 1 oz. & a 6 lb. 2 oz. that don't swim any more. They just hang around on the wall.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Nuwwave

Dave Nowlin said:


> I prefer fishing for the big Smallmouths that swim in Pickwick Lake. In my den are a 6 lb. 1 oz. & a 6 lb. 2 oz. that don't swim any more. They just hang around on the wall.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Those are nice Smallies!

What about Landlocked Striped bass


----------



## Dave Nowlin

I catch them below Pickwick and Wilson dams on the Tennessee river. At Wilson, I use saltwater fly fishing tackle and at Pickwick I use heavy spinning gear if fishing from the catwalk below the dam and baitcasting gear if fishing from my bassboat.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Dave Nowlin

They all went to bed. This old man outlasted them.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## sightpin

Just got back on to check up on you as one old man to another. I am suppose to be my "brothers keeper" aren't I?


----------



## AR&BOW

I guess I am unlocking this morning. This 3 hours of sleep thing is for the birds.


----------



## Aggieland

Well Anouther day passed without any news. So ........i'm bored


----------



## jjbuilder

Did Aggie make it through another night?


----------



## Aggieland

It was a rough one but I pulled through..:darkbeer:


----------



## tnarb

jjbuilder said:


> Did Aggie make it through another night?


One for the Avatar HOF........NICE JJbuilder......


----------



## tnarb

Aggieland said:


> It was a rough one but I pulled through..:darkbeer:


So Aggie are you seeking professional help at this point? You seemed to have recovered ftom the stroke.....how are the nerves?


----------



## Aggieland

Well I had a revelation last night while watching my wife graduate from Nursing school. Two things crossed my mind. 1st. I doubt I will be able to get my SR before I leave out for my Elk hunting trip at the end of the month. And 2nd. While holding my 10month old son, all this really dosent matter lol.. But hey Good thing I had my blackberry to check the post on here during the opening speaches haha.. Maybe that SR will fly to me as fast as the real jet did! :mg:


----------



## tnarb

Aggieland said:


> Well I had a revelation last night while watching my wife graduate from Nursing school. Two things crossed my mind. 1st. I doubt I will be able to get my SR before I leave out for my Elk hunting trip at the end of the month. And 2nd. While holding my 10month old son, all this really dosent matter lol.. But hey Good thing I had my blackberry to check the post on here during the opening speaches haha.. Maybe that SR will fly to me as fast as the real jet did! :mg:


Hey it's ok you don't have to explain to us......the first thing you have to do is admit you have a problem. Denial will get you no where.......

JK...this whole thread is amazing to me. Kind of like cabin chatter when thre is a big rain and you can't go out after the large or small mouths, or get in your stand without getting soaked,,,,,you know what I mean you hang out at the cabin, and talk, and talk, and talk, and talk,,,,,you get the picture. I am surprised no one has pulled out a deck of cards by now.....


----------



## Rattler

Dave Nowlin said:


> Since you love your FOBs, I figured you carried a pocket watch I mean after all, I know you are way to smart to shoot those little plastic turbine wheel looking thingys on your arrows.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


easy there killer....


----------



## Rattler

tnarb said:


> So Aggie are you seeking professional help at this point? You seemed to have recovered ftom the stroke.....how are the nerves?


Hail no he is wearing out my phone with text messages!


----------



## gjs4

i am still waiting to get my confirmation email from that forum- anyone else in the same boat?

...not that anything is happening there.....


----------



## Rattler

gjs4 said:


> i am still waiting to get my confirmation email from that forum- anyone else in the same boat?
> 
> ...not that anything is happening there.....


yep


----------



## mtelknut

gjs4 said:


> i am still waiting to get my confirmation email from that forum- anyone else in the same boat?
> 
> ...not that anything is happening there.....


I think we all are,,, but I am heading out to go scouting for some fresh elk sign,,, see ya later guys... and gals......


----------



## tparchery

I'm waiting also, registered yesterday.
wish someone would fill everyone in.


----------



## Aggieland

Rattler said:


> Hail no he is wearing out my phone with text messages!


Haha.. And still getting no information..


----------



## Rattler

TEXAS 10PT said:


> You tomato I say to mato:shade: either way they will shoot great and be smokin!!
> 
> TEXAS


Easy old feller...I was just messing with ya.


----------



## Nuwwave

Rattler said:


> easy there killer....


Hes just grumpy at his age. I mean aren't old people supposed to be in bed by like 10 o'clock or something?

Maybe, if I get 35 more years of life and catch up to him, I'll get smart enough to not to put those little plastic things on my arrows.

But at my age, I'm still trying out new things.

LOL, JK Dave, and good morning guys.


----------



## Nuwwave

:set1_fishing: Dave is prob fishing.

:77: But Dave, I do bow to your knowledge of archery. If you haven't forgotten it all by now.


:dead: Did this thread go dead or what?

:closed_2: Did someone close it or something?

:boink: I gotta poke it with a stick, to see if its still alive.

:ban: Just not the same without McLuvin...


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Rattler said:


> Easy old feller...I was just messing with ya.


Who you callin old feller? LMAO!!!! I'm still not old enough to get my discount at Luby's!!!!

TEXAS


----------



## jjbuilder

tnarb said:


> One for the Avatar HOF........NICE JJbuilder......



Thanks tnarb! Thought it was a fitting pic of him :mg:....lol


----------



## haole boy

good looking web site. Looks like the boys in Mizzou have plenty of shop to check out the bows. Can't wait to get mine


----------



## AR&BOW

:bored:


----------



## Dave Nowlin

How old do you have to be to get the discount? Also do they have any thing there I really want? In order to need the discount, they need to have something I want. Is Lubby's a restaurant? Can they cook as well as the wife and I? If not why would I go there?

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Browtine22

About sums it up !


----------



## mchildress

Rob when is your big crawfish party? You and Blake can give Jeff and Dave both discounts. I have almost caught up with Jeff if I stretch the truth a couple years can I get one too?


----------



## RNT

"All of the Z's, 08.5 and the new ones will not lock up with the draw stops installed. Our 2010 cams will have an additional safety built in if you were to happen to draw your bow without the stops."

this is a copy of a post from Pete Crawford on the elite forum. sounds so far like kevins cam....er I mean elites cam..........wait a minute.........kevins....petes........kevins??????? <joking around>


----------



## Aggieland

Anyone think it will be possible to get a bow from SA before Aug 22? Im hoping it could happen but havign my doubts now..  Really wanted to take her on her first Elk hunt.. Waiting to see what happens with all this stuff.. ugh..


----------



## RNT

"Less than 60 days and you will see it all. We need to do more testing...we have some willing alligator test participants."

this also from Pete.......we shall see soon enough!!!!!!


----------



## RNT

Aggieland said:


> Anyone think it will be possible to get a bow from SA before Aug 22? Im hoping it could happen but havign my doubts now..  Really wanted to take her on her first Elk hunt.. Waiting to see what happens with all this stuff.. ugh..


I dont know bud but I am anxious myself. I was about a week from cutting someone a check for my order when all of this stuff popped up. I hope Kevin can continue on.


----------



## Browtine22

RNT said:


> I dont know bud but I am anxious myself. I was about a week from cutting someone a check for my order when all of this stuff popped up. I hope Kevin can continue on.


I have an SR 71 on order and this is driving me nuts. I bought a GT 500 just to have something to play with. Pete's comments about the 2010's being 60 days out kinda makes me wonder.


----------



## Aggieland

I hope they both can.. I believe both companies will put out some outstanding bows.. I want the SR for now and see whats next.. Going to be a fun year!!!!!!!


----------



## HoytFlinger

I still haven't got my email from them for my registration to the forum. 

The whole court thing is a bunch of crap. Kevin and SA will be a force to reckon with in the end.


----------



## Aggieland

Why have some dealers already placed orders and some cant even order yet?


----------



## Browtine22

Most orders placed were before the shut down.


----------



## Aggieland

Well maybe my little request got thrown in the mix when things first got rolling.. Have to wait till all the smoke clears to find out.


----------



## AR&BOW

Word has it Aggie that your bow will arrive sometime in December.





















j/k


----------



## Aggieland

If not before Aug 23rd... Might as well be DEC.. Still want it just really want it for the Elk season.! Would be some good props for SA If I get a big 6x6.. or 3x4 lol.. :shade:


----------



## StrictBaptist

Karbon said:


> I found out how to register.
> View attachment 616967
> 
> 
> And add rum to taste



add rum? do what lol.....

I sent ya a pm but ya never aNSWERED it Karbon


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Today I am wearing a Strother black flexfit, olive TAT tee, khaki cargo shorts, & sandals.:darkbeer:


----------



## Leffe

Team Strother



Strother Archery Inc. will be lead by Brian Park as President/CEO of the company. After a successful career in banking Brian started Industrial Automated Design (IAD), a successful company that builds automated machinery for customers all over the world. This cutting edge technology is what Brian is excited about bringing to the archery industry. Strother Archery Inc. will bring many of these cutting edge advances to its bows and accessories. One thing that Brian is adamant about is quality assurance so you the consumer will have absolute confidence that every piece of equipment that leaves the plant will be perfect. No exceptions.



Kevin Strother is known in the archery industry as one of the best design engineers of all time. He has worked with and for many companies throughout the years and this experience is what drives his continued pursuit of not only making better equipment, but bringing designs that are revolutionary in concept. The bows Kevin designed for Strother Archery Inc. are built to be fast, efficient, but most importantly shooter friendly.


----------



## Leffe

Strother Products

Vanquish

We feel the Vanquish is the best short axle to axle hunting bow ever created. At 31 ¼” the Vanquish has everything the hunter could ask for without sacrificing speed or shootability. With an ultra forgiving 7 7/8” brace height and silky smooth draw cycle you will be amazed at the speeds you will attain. Whether looking for a treestand bow or one to carry on long stalks through the woods the Vanquish is up to the task.



Everything about the Vanquish screams “hunting bow”. Possessing a short 31 ¼” axle to axle length it will be equally well suited for carrying on long stalks through the woods or sitting in the tight confines of a ground blind or tree stand. Its ultra forgiving 7 7/8” brace height makes it easier to shoot accurately, even with bulky hunting clothes. Like all the bows in the Strother lineup, the Vanquish has a silky smooth draw and attains very impressive speeds.



Infinity

The Infinity is a true “Dual Purpose” bow that is equally suited for competition and/or the extremes of hunting. But don’t think you will be sacrificing speed or accuracy to achieve this “dual” status. The Infinity possesses a very forgiving brace height of 7 1/8”, great stability at 34” axle to axle and an efficiency rating of 90% plus. Even with its high brace height and smooth draw the Infinity is still reaching speeds that are unmatched in the industry. Whatever your game the Infinity will give you the tools for success.



SR-71

There is a reason the SR-71 Blackbird remained a secret for so long: It had stealth, flew to amazing heights and was the fastest aircraft on the planet. Unlike the blackbird, we aren’t keeping things secret. We are proud to introduce the Strother SR-71. With a silky smooth draw cycle, forgiving 6 1/8” brace height and smoking fast speeds your competition will wish we kept it a secret.



The SR-71 Blackbird was the fastest plane ever built. During its reign there wasn’t another plane that could come close to catching it. We are continuing that legacy with the Strother Archery SR-71. When compared to other bows in its same class, at true measured specs, this bow will blow away the competition. Possessing an incredibly smooth draw cycle and forgiving 6 1/8” brace height this bow will amaze and astound you. If you have a true desire for controllable and accurate speed then the SR-71 is the bow for you. It’s in a class all its own.


----------



## Leffe

The Strother Technology

Precision Limb Technology (PLT)

One of the toughest challenges when designing a new bow is dealing with current limb technology. Kevin Strother has thousands of hours working with limbs and knows the frustrations of dealing with quality, consistency and strength issues as they relate to the design process. No longer will these be issues. Using PLT, Kevin has developed a limb that will hold dimension and deflection tolerances much better, plus the new limbs will be coated with a special material that will structurally strengthen them making them the strongest limbs on the market. With the goal of building the highest quality bows on the market we feel the PLT technology has helped catapult us to that level.



Strother Cam

The new Strother cam is a two track, slaved, modular cam system that virtually eliminates limb twist and makes fine tuning the draw length extremely easy for our dealer and you the customer. This is the easiest cam on the market to tune, due to the cams working together, and it will NOT come out of tune unless there is physical damage to the strings or cables. This system allows for maximum tuning capability so you can be confident you are getting top performance out of your bow.



No-Glove Oscillation Reducer 

These days just about every bow has two things on the string: Speed nocks and after market string silencers. The problem with string silencers is they counter act the effects of having the speed nocks. Silencers will slow your speeds down by approximately 2-6 fps. We have eliminated that problem by using No-Glove Oscillation Reducers. By placing these where the speed nocks traditionally go we have found that we gain speed, quiet the string and reduce string oscillation.



Cable Slide

On cold wet days there is nothing worse than drawing your bow and hearing that nasty squeak coming from your cable slide. We have eliminated that frustration by using a cable slide that has a lubricant built in to it which will eliminate any friction between the slide and cable rod. It is also lighter than any other slide on the market, which will help with the performance of your bow.



More to come…

We feel the strides we have made with our new technologies will have a significant impact on the archery industry and hopefully will raise your level of enjoyment for the sport. But don’t think for one minute that we are done. Our goal is, and always will be, to produce the most advanced equipment and technology in the industry. We look forward to showing the world what we are capable of.


----------



## Aggieland

sweet thats what im talking about:shade:


----------



## Aggieland

I'm going to assume that this means Strother Archery is moving ahead with all plans to produce and sell some sweet bows.!!!!!!!!!!:teeth:


----------



## Aggieland

Leffe said:


> Team Strother
> 
> 
> 
> Strother Archery Inc. will be lead by Brian Park as President/CEO of the company. After a successful career in banking Brian started Industrial Automated Design (IAD), a successful company that builds automated machinery for customers all over the world. This cutting edge technology is what Brian is excited about bringing to the archery industry. Strother Archery Inc. will bring many of these cutting edge advances to its bows and accessories. One thing that Brian is adamant about is quality assurance so you the consumer will have absolute confidence that every piece of equipment that leaves the plant will be perfect. No exceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Strother is known in the archery industry as one of the best design engineers of all time. He has worked with and for many companies throughout the years and this experience is what drives his continued pursuit of not only making better equipment, but bringing designs that are revolutionary in concept. The bows Kevin designed for Strother Archery Inc. are built to be fast, efficient, but most importantly shooter friendly.


 IS nobody reading this stuff or what?


----------



## Aggieland

Leffe said:


> Strother Products
> 
> Vanquish
> 
> We feel the Vanquish is the best short axle to axle hunting bow ever created. At 31 ¼” the Vanquish has everything the hunter could ask for without sacrificing speed or shootability. With an ultra forgiving 7 7/8” brace height and silky smooth draw cycle you will be amazed at the speeds you will attain. Whether looking for a treestand bow or one to carry on long stalks through the woods the Vanquish is up to the task.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about the Vanquish screams “hunting bow”. Possessing a short 31 ¼” axle to axle length it will be equally well suited for carrying on long stalks through the woods or sitting in the tight confines of a ground blind or tree stand. Its ultra forgiving 7 7/8” brace height makes it easier to shoot accurately, even with bulky hunting clothes. Like all the bows in the Strother lineup, the Vanquish has a silky smooth draw and attains very impressive speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> Infinity
> 
> The Infinity is a true “Dual Purpose” bow that is equally suited for competition and/or the extremes of hunting. But don’t think you will be sacrificing speed or accuracy to achieve this “dual” status. The Infinity possesses a very forgiving brace height of 7 1/8”, great stability at 34” axle to axle and an efficiency rating of 90% plus. Even with its high brace height and smooth draw the Infinity is still reaching speeds that are unmatched in the industry. Whatever your game the Infinity will give you the tools for success.
> 
> 
> 
> SR-71
> 
> There is a reason the SR-71 Blackbird remained a secret for so long: It had stealth, flew to amazing heights and was the fastest aircraft on the planet. Unlike the blackbird, we aren’t keeping things secret. We are proud to introduce the Strother SR-71. With a silky smooth draw cycle, forgiving 6 1/8” brace height and smoking fast speeds your competition will wish we kept it a secret.
> 
> 
> 
> The SR-71 Blackbird was the fastest plane ever built. During its reign there wasn’t another plane that could come close to catching it. We are continuing that legacy with the Strother Archery SR-71. When compared to other bows in its same class, at true measured specs, this bow will blow away the competition. Possessing an incredibly smooth draw cycle and forgiving 6 1/8” brace height this bow will amaze and astound you. If you have a true desire for controllable and accurate speed then the SR-71 is the bow for you. It’s in a class all its own.


More


----------



## Aggieland

Leffe said:


> The Strother Technology
> 
> Precision Limb Technology (PLT)
> 
> One of the toughest challenges when designing a new bow is dealing with current limb technology. Kevin Strother has thousands of hours working with limbs and knows the frustrations of dealing with quality, consistency and strength issues as they relate to the design process. No longer will these be issues. Using PLT, Kevin has developed a limb that will hold dimension and deflection tolerances much better, plus the new limbs will be coated with a special material that will structurally strengthen them making them the strongest limbs on the market. With the goal of building the highest quality bows on the market we feel the PLT technology has helped catapult us to that level.
> 
> 
> 
> Strother Cam
> 
> The new Strother cam is a two track, slaved, modular cam system that virtually eliminates limb twist and makes fine tuning the draw length extremely easy for our dealer and you the customer. This is the easiest cam on the market to tune, due to the cams working together, and it will NOT come out of tune unless there is physical damage to the strings or cables. This system allows for maximum tuning capability so you can be confident you are getting top performance out of your bow.
> 
> 
> 
> No-Glove Oscillation Reducer
> 
> These days just about every bow has two things on the string: Speed nocks and after market string silencers. The problem with string silencers is they counter act the effects of having the speed nocks. Silencers will slow your speeds down by approximately 2-6 fps. We have eliminated that problem by using No-Glove Oscillation Reducers. By placing these where the speed nocks traditionally go we have found that we gain speed, quiet the string and reduce string oscillation.
> 
> 
> 
> Cable Slide
> 
> On cold wet days there is nothing worse than drawing your bow and hearing that nasty squeak coming from your cable slide. We have eliminated that frustration by using a cable slide that has a lubricant built in to it which will eliminate any friction between the slide and cable rod. It is also lighter than any other slide on the market, which will help with the performance of your bow.
> 
> 
> 
> More to come…
> 
> We feel the strides we have made with our new technologies will have a significant impact on the archery industry and hopefully will raise your level of enjoyment for the sport. But don’t think for one minute that we are done. Our goal is, and always will be, to produce the most advanced equipment and technology in the industry. We look forward to showing the world what we are capable of.


More goodies


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Aggieland said:


> I'm going to assume that this means Strother Archery is moving ahead with all plans to produce and sell some sweet bows.!!!!!!!!!!:teeth:


:first:


----------



## Aggieland

Party time.. Excellent..:wav:......:wav::icon_1_lol::set1_CHAPLIN3::elch::happy1: :ninja::cheers: :dog1::dancing::hello2: :grouphug: :rockband::grin::set1_applaud::rockhard::dj::icon_salut: :RockOn: :toothy2: :nyah: :blob1::band::cow::jazzmatazzes:....:tomato: :tea: :humble: :rofl: :hail::drum: :target::rock-on:


----------



## Just 1 More

Ok.. so someone tell me what all this means.. Did Strother get the cam patent?? Did the outcome of the hearing become public?


----------



## jjbuilder

Sweet! Things are looking up! :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowrebel

That's very good news. I also read somewhere that there will be a long axle to axle bow for us big people. I wonder why no company has come out with a super speed bow with a 32"dl.


----------



## Aggieland

Bowrebel said:


> That's very good news. I also read somewhere that there will be a long axle to axle bow for us big people. I wonder why no company has come out with a super speed bow with a 32"dl.


Yeah I do believe Kevin said he will have out a longer A2A bow in the near future.. Should be really interesting what that machine will do. Looks like no matter the outcome of the hearing they are going to continue to produce bows and start selling!!!!!!! good news..


----------



## mtelknut

Great news,,, now if only i can get on the strother archery forum....


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

115 registered users there thus far, but no one has been activated yet. I am sure that they will get it working as soon as they can.


----------



## Aggieland

This guy posting all this is from Sweden? Whats up with that?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Aggieland said:


> This guy posting all this is from Sweden? Whats up with that?


I think that you are just upset that he beat you to it!


----------



## Beastmaster

Wow, I leave for a bit to go do a combined scouting trip for the wife/rabbit hunt with my son, and I see this.

Nice.


----------



## Aggieland

I don't even know where he found the information.. Good job brother !!! Can't believe all the peeps on this forum have started letting it slip to the second page.. :mg:


----------



## Beastmaster

Aggieland said:


> I don't even know where he found the information.. Good job brother !!! Can't believe all the peeps on this forum have started letting it slip to the second page.. :mg:


Heh. The info is on the new Strother Archery web site. You do have to hunt for it a tad, but it's there.


----------



## Karbon

I can't wait for my FREE VANQUISH!!!

27.5 inch
65# max limbs
ALL BLACK!!!

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Terps1

im confused i thought kevin was the pres/ceo whose the Brian guy. whats kevins role now...is he just with the company to design bows? seems odd for a company named after himself.


----------



## Karbon

I assume Brian is the financial/business/marketing wiz for Strother.'


Kevin makes the bows "go". 
And go FAST and go SMOOTH!


----------



## Beastmaster

Terps1 said:


> im confused i thought kevin was the pres/ceo whose the Brian guy. whats kevins role now...is he just with the company to design bows? seems odd for a company named after himself.


Bluntly put - would you buy a bow from an unknown company that didn't have a designer name backing it?

Kevin likely has money - that's obvious. It's smarter to spend and use someone else's money.

-Steve


----------



## proskinnertts

My guess is Brian is an investor putting up money to get the company going


----------



## Beastmaster

proskinnertts said:


> My guess is Brian is an investor putting up money to get the company going


According to the corporate paperwork filed with the state of Michigan, Kevin is NOT an owner of Strother Archery. Back further in the thread, I specifically named the two owners, both who own all 50,000 shares of stock in Strother Archery.

-Steve


----------



## plottman

Beastmaster said:


> Bluntly put - would you buy a bow from an unknown company that didn't have a designer name backing it?
> 
> Kevin likely has money - that's obvious. It's smarter to spend and use someone else's money.
> 
> -Steve


You bought a bow from an unknown company without a designers namebacking it according to your sig


----------



## Beastmaster

plottman said:


> You bought a bow from an unknown company without a designers namebacking it according to your sig


I'm under a contract - quite different. In fact, nearly all staff shooter, field shooters, and people like that with bow companies are generally under some sort of contract of some sort. 

Simply put - My loyalty once the contract starts is with that company until the contract is over.

I know a lot of Bowtech staff/field shooters that acquired a Ross Carnivore 37 sight unseen....because they had to get something contractually. The 37" ATA version was a relative unknown until recently. 

Before my contract signing, I would only get stuff that I knew had a rep of some sort. Now - I follow what my agreement says.

You cannot compare someone who is encumbered with someone who isn't. It's an apples/oranges thing. 

-Steve


----------



## Aggieland

Umm ok.. Hey where are all the locals hiding .. Everyone ran off or what?


----------



## plottman

Beastmaster said:


> I'm under a contract - quite different. In fact, nearly all staff shooter, field shooters, and people like that with bow companies are generally under some sort of contract of some sort.
> 
> Simply put - My loyalty once the contract starts is with that company until the contract is over.
> 
> I know a lot of Bowtech staff/field shooters that acquired a Ross Carnivore 37 sight unseen....because they had to get something contractually. The 37" ATA version was a relative unknown until recently.
> 
> Before my contract signing, I would only get stuff that I knew had a rep of some sort. Now - I follow what my agreement says.
> 
> You cannot compare someone who is encumbered with someone who isn't. It's an apples/oranges thing.
> 
> -Steve


you are correct, my bad. but with that said, there are lots of start up bow companies who do not have a name behind them and are successful. I would guess that 90+ percent of the archers do not know who Kevin Strothers is to begin with. I wish both companies well


----------



## VorTexan

Aggieland said:


> Party time.. Excellent..:wav:......:wav::icon_1_lol::set1_CHAPLIN3::elch::happy1: :ninja::cheers: :dog1::dancing::hello2: :grouphug: :rockband::grin::set1_applaud::rockhard::dj::icon_salut: :RockOn: :toothy2: :nyah: :blob1::band::cow::jazzmatazzes:....:tomato: :tea: :humble: :rofl: :hail::drum: :target::rock-on:


You've got too much time on your hands er fingers my friend.


----------



## Aggieland

Yeah, I just went through and picked out some of my favorite ones.. got ya question for ya there marty.. will pm ya..


----------



## goldtip22

Leffe said:


> Team Strother
> 
> 
> 
> Strother Archery Inc. will be lead by Brian Park as President/CEO of the company. After a successful career in banking Brian started Industrial Automated Design (IAD), a successful company that builds automated machinery for customers all over the world. This cutting edge technology is what Brian is excited about bringing to the archery industry. Strother Archery Inc. will bring many of these cutting edge advances to its bows and accessories. One thing that Brian is adamant about is quality assurance so you the consumer will have absolute confidence that every piece of equipment that leaves the plant will be perfect. No exceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Strother is known in the archery industry as one of the best design engineers of all time. He has worked with and for many companies throughout the years and this experience is what drives his continued pursuit of not only making better equipment, but bringing designs that are revolutionary in concept. The bows Kevin designed for Strother Archery Inc. are built to be fast, efficient, but most importantly shooter friendly.



The automotive company I work for in Ohio just bought a robotic cell designed and built by IAD. The guys that work there are big time hunters. What a coincidence.


----------



## TheMich.Archer

So what does all of this mean to the average Joe Like me that doesnt sit right here and follow this like a soap opera. 

I was treated extremely well By The people at Strothers Archerywhen we talked and got them to contact My local Dealer and had a few Issues but they were worked out and My local Pro shop was going to be getting in some of their bows to try out ... 

If Nothing else they sure have the concept Of Treating potential customers like they are appreciated...


----------



## Aggieland

TheMich.Archer said:


> So what does all of this mean to the average Joe Like me that doesnt sit right here and follow this like a soap opera.
> 
> I was treated extremely well By The people at Strothers Archerywhen we talked and got them to contact My local Dealer and had a few Issues but they were worked out and My local Pro shop was going to be getting in some of their bows to try out ...
> 
> If Nothing else they sure have the concept Of Treating potential customers like they are appreciated...


I have not had the chance to deal with Customer service at Elite since Kevin left But i do know when he and Kate were Running Elite the Customer Service people they had hired and themselves included were exceptional..


----------



## Browtine22

Aggieland said:


> I have not had the chance to deal with Customer service at Elite since Kevin left But i do know when he and Kate were Running Elite the Customer Service people they had hired and themselves included were exceptional..



Kristen at Elite was fantastic. I have never dealt with anyone so pleasant and determined to solve a problem. I emailed Strother just before the shut down. I got a response in 6 minutes. Not bad at all.


----------



## TheMich.Archer

Well I was hoping to have a new Strothers Bow for the Michigan Opener But I am faced with the fact that that isnt going to be Possible... 


I am dis-appointed but i guess after reading what Kevin and KAte are going thru I guess Its Understandable If i dont have One in my Hands by then ... 

Strothers Archery HAs shown me that they do take the customers and guys Like Me ( and i am nobody in this world) seriously and the showed me that they believe In customer support.. 

Whether or not I ever have One of their Bows In my Hands they have shown Me that they are truly concerned with The people that want to shoot their bows...


----------



## stixshooter

Browtine22 said:


> Kristen at Elite was fantastic. I have never dealt with anyone so pleasant and determined to solve a problem. I emailed Strother just before the shut down. I got a response in 6 minutes. Not bad at all.



Kevin oughta hire Kristen back and i might think about shooting a Strother ..:slice:


----------



## Aggieland

TheMich.Archer said:


> Well I was hoping to have a new Strothers Bow for the Michigan Opener But I am faced with the fact that that isnt going to be Possible...
> 
> 
> I am dis-appointed but i guess after reading what Kevin and KAte are going thru I guess Its Understandable If i dont have One in my Hands by then ...
> 
> Strothers Archery HAs shown me that they do take the customers and guys Like Me ( and i am nobody in this world) seriously and the showed me that they believe In customer support..
> 
> Whether or not I ever have One of their Bows In my Hands they have shown Me that they are truly concerned with The people that want to shoot their bows...


I have heard rumors they could be shipping bows by the end of the month. so don't count yourself out yet. Im still hoping to get one before the end of August :teeth:


----------



## hartofthethumb

Aggieland said:


> I have heard rumors they could be shipping bows by the end of the month. so don't count yourself out yet. Im still hoping to get one before the end of August :teeth:


Like I said before, I was made no promises, but I am anticipating the *possibility* of a bow by the end of the Aug. or sometime the first week of Sep.


----------



## Arrowflngr

Aggieland said:


> I have not had the chance to deal with Customer service at Elite since Kevin left But i do know when he and Kate were Running Elite the Customer Service people they had hired and themselves included were exceptional..


K&K didnt hire Kristen and crew, it was the Larsons(J2) who owned Elite, Kevin was just a consultant. And the customer service was better when K&K owned and operated Elite IMO.


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> I assume Brian is the financial/business/marketing wiz for Strother.'
> 
> 
> Kevin makes the bows "go".
> And go FAST and go SMOOTH!




You know what ASSuming does brother...


----------



## Aggieland

I sence a sudden spike in TAT gear sales coming very soon :shade:

Night All..


----------



## Browtine22

Night Aggie, See you tomorrow


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Hello boys and girls. I see you were scooped by a Swede. Interesting things seem to be coming to the forefront. Is that a light off in the distance there? Could we be nearing the end of the tunnel?

Dave Nowlin


----------



## stixshooter

Arrowflngr said:


> K&K didnt hire Kristen and crew, it was the Larsons(J2) who owned Elite, Kevin was just a consultant. And the customer service was better when K&K owned and operated Elite IMO.


Regardless Kristin was the best CS rep I've ever delt with ... why "elite" would let her go is a mystery .... she's very close to the only reason I used their bows


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Kristen was definitely a good one. The guy who let her go. Well that's another story. Just hope he doesn't wish you well in your future endeavors.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Dave Nowlin said:


> Kristen was definitely a good one. The guy who let her go. Well that's another story. Just hope he doesn't wish you well in your future endeavors.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Good morning Dave! Having the Early Bird special???

TEXAS


----------



## stixshooter

Dave Nowlin said:


> Kristen was definitely a good one. The guy who let her go. Well that's another story. Just hope he doesn't wish you well in your future endeavors.
> 
> Dave Nowlin



I "hear" ya Dave ...


----------



## Dave Nowlin

I never did find out what Lubys is or how old you have to be to get the senior discount or if I would really want or need one.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Dave Nowlin said:


> I never did find out what Lubys is or how old you have to be to get the senior discount or if I would really want or need one.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Luby's is a restraunt here in TX. They have alot of elderly specials. I think you need to be 55 yrs old. I'm one year short

TEXAS


----------



## mchildress

Dave Nowlin said:


> Kristen was definitely a good one. The guy who let her go. Well that's another story. Just hope he doesn't wish you well in your future endeavors.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Dave you drove that nail home.


----------



## mchildress

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Luby's is a restraunt here in TX. They have alot of elderly specials. I think you need to be 55 yrs old. I'm one year short
> 
> TEXAS


Jeff I have been getting 1/2 price at Luby's for almost 25 yrs now does that make me an old fart.


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Well I'll be 11 years over in October but I don't like old people food. Bland food tastes bad. I like Cajun food, Italian food, Mexican food, Japanese food, Greek food, some Russian food, German food, some Chinese food, Thai food, and good ole down home southern cooking. I don't like tasteless food which is almost liquified. I do devotionals in nursing homes but I don't eat there.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Hey 10, if you want to break an arrow in half, try doing it over your knee in the future.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## mchildress

Luby's is a big cafeteria styled restaurant they have a large variety of stuff to pick from. Its not too bad and they have horse radish and Tabasco sauce to season it up a little if needed.


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Do they have any Cajun, Mexican or Sushi?

Dave Nowlin


----------



## hartofthethumb

Dave Nowlin said:


> Do they have any Cajun, Mexican or Sushi?
> 
> Dave Nowlin


mmmm, Who is cooking Mexican food:hungry:


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Not Taco Bell!

Dave Nowlin


----------



## mchildress

Dave Nowlin said:


> Do they have any Cajun, Mexican or Sushi?
> 
> Dave Nowlin


We have restaurants that specialize in the above we will go to. At Luby's I will usually get chicken fried steak or calf liver with onions that are pretty good. They have fried cauliflower every now and then, that is excellent with some horse radish.


----------



## hartofthethumb

Dave Nowlin said:


> Taco Bell!


ukey:


----------



## Dave Nowlin

That's the funny thing about you Texas guys. We have chicken fried chicken and you have chicken firied steak. If it's a good steak, I want it cooked medium rare on a grill. If it's a bad steak, I want somebody else to eat it. Now for the liver and onions, that's good eating. I'd rather have my cauliflower steamed as I'm pretty sure I'm living in the only body I will have in this life. I try to avoid eating much sweets and fried food. If I fry food, I stir fry it in just a little olive oil. No batter fried food for me. Well I take that back. We do ocassionally lightly batter fry Jalapenos. As for squash and Okra, we don't batter fry them. We cut the squash up and add onion and garlic and stir fry it in olive oil. The okra is stewed in butter. I eat a lot of fish, chicken and turkey. Just a little pork or beef. Wild game is also very good and on the menu.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Panzer 4

I like Luby's... Fried okra, mashed taters, chicken fried steak, cream gravy, black eyed peas... everything floating in Tabasco... 

At the veiwing before my dad's funeral , last December, my sister-in -law referred to Luby's as Heaven's Waitng Room, quite loudly. It was one of her many shining moments. 

Sorry. Just blurted out of my fingers.


----------



## Panzer 4

The Luby's topic is really getting to me. I have been out of the country for almost a month. I finally found some good food two nights ago.

I REALLY miss my bow, and the range, and fletching arrows...looking for my arrows...


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Where are you and what was the good food? Do you like hummus? Gyro sandwiches? Muffalettas? Crawfish Etouffe? Seafood Gumbo? Sashimi? Eggplant Parmesan? Cajun fried turkey? Grouper tacos? Grilled Amberjack? Those are a few things I like.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Night boys and girls. I got to get up and go to church in the morning. The Lord will be there and He is expecting me. My job is to make a joyful noise unto the Lord. Note, I didn't say perfect. Joy comes from the heart.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Panzer 4

I am in Matrouh, Egypt. I hope to be far south in a week on a well.

The food that I found was grilled chicken and veal with rice. I would never eat veal when home, and I am real picky about chicken... well, any meat. It has to be well done, or battered and fried. I used to be an autopsy technician, and it severely altered my eating habits. I actually had a verbal warning for being disrespectfull of the dead by eating a Subway while processing a body. I chuckled pretty good at one of the seens in that stupid movie, "The Fast and the Furious."

I just PMed jjbuilder about his avatar. This country is full of Obama fans. I would like to use his avatar as a desk top for my computer.


----------



## Panzer 4

Dave,

Time is short, I think that the clock has already stopped ticking.

The Lord may be in the sky sometime soon. Who knos, maybe before morning comes...

It has been interesting to witness on the sly here... could use some prayers for a couple people that I can't name...


----------



## Panzer 4

Crackers...you there?


----------



## RNT

Karbon said:


> I can't wait for my FREE VANQUISH!!!
> 
> 27.5 inch
> 65# max limbs
> ALL BLACK!!!
> 
> :darkbeer::darkbeer:


oh sure just ruuuuuuuuuuub it in why dont ya..:icon_1_lol:

by the way I still like the press I bought off of you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karbon

:darkbeer:Glad you do buddy.:darkbeer:

I'm not sure what press I like best.


----------



## AR&BOW

c:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Aggieland said:


> I sence a sudden spike in TAT gear sales coming very soon :shade:
> 
> Night All..


I just unburied my threads in the classifieds from pages 8-10


----------



## C-fused

Something to ponder.


Which will happen first?

1. The release of the Strother bow line.

or

2. This thread reaches 7000 posts.


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Stick around and see. It will all unfold as the world turns.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## popestev

Happy to see you all are holidng things to gether here, I have been out scoutting and have not been able to be here much. I think this has turned into some kind of support group, those of you on the verge of having a break down while waiting for the bow you want can come her and get support. Happy to help.


----------



## Rattler

mchildress said:


> Rob when is your big crawfish party? You and Blake can give Jeff and Dave both discounts. I have almost caught up with Jeff if I stretch the truth a couple years can I get one too?


I just provide the local.....CB will do the food since he will be the Louisana native. He gets to decide the senior citizen discounts


----------



## Aggieland

headed to church. see you boys this afternoon :teeth:


----------



## mchildress

Dave you would love this we have a place in Shiner,Tx Werner's Restaurant. All there food is great but they have a chicken fried rib-eye steak that melts in your mouth. When we are in the area we will take the short tour at the Shiner Brewery and hit Werner's.

We raise our on calfs and butcher them at around 1200 lbs. We keep a 1/2 and that will pretty well take care of us for a year. Don't eat much chicken but have plenty of fish,deer and wild hog in the freezer. Oh I almost forgot I will fry a couple whole turkeys at Thanksgiving.

Dave we used to buy hog lard in 5 gallon buckets to do a fry with years back. I do use Peanut Oil now days.


----------



## Rattler

Aggieland said:


> headed to church. see you boys this afternoon :teeth:



Betcha he text's me from church.......:darkbeer:


----------



## Browtine22

Shiner Bock, a tasty beer.


----------



## mchildress

Rattler said:


> I just provide the local.....CB will do the food since he will be the Louisana native. He gets to decide the senior citizen discounts


LOL I think Dave's mouth has been watering for some good ******* food.


----------



## AR&BOW

Dave Nowlin said:


> Where are you and what was the good food? Do you like hummus? Gyro sandwiches? Muffalettas? Crawfish Etouffe? Seafood Gumbo? Sashimi? Eggplant Parmesan? Cajun fried turkey? Grouper tacos? Grilled Amberjack? Those are a few things I like.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


QUIT THAT!!! your making me very hungry and I am starting a diet today.




Dave Nowlin said:


> Night boys and girls. I got to get up and go to church in the morning. The Lord will be there and He is expecting me. My job is to make a joyful noise unto the Lord. Note, I didn't say perfect. Joy comes from the heart.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


With all that food you just talked about I don't know how joyful a noise it is going to be and I don't think the Lord wants you to make it unto him. :wink: :chortle:



C-fused said:


> Something to ponder.
> 
> 
> Which will happen first?
> 
> 1. The release of the Strother bow line.
> 
> or
> 
> 2. This thread reaches 7000 posts.


1



Rattler said:


> Betcha he text's me from church.......:darkbeer:


 I would laugh so hard if an announcement would come while he was in church. Of course being Sunday it is just another therapy day.


----------



## Dave Nowlin

I make a Chicken Gumbo that is mighty tasty. I really likew crawfish. Crawfish Boudain, Crawfish Etoufee, Boiled Crawfish with new potatoes, corn on the cob, and sausage. I also like Alligator fried and Alligator sausage. I've never really eaten any Cajun food I didn't like. Well it's time to leave for church.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## AR&BOW

I see you down there Aggie, are you sitting in the back pew on your Blackberry?


----------



## mchildress

Browtine22 said:


> Shiner Bock, a tasty beer.


I keep the frig in the barn full of it.


----------



## Browtine22

mchildress said:


> I keep the frig in the barn full of it.



I got hooked on Shiner Bock on a trip down there a few years ago. That and Fat Tire are my favorite beers. Can't get Tire up here but we do have Shiner:darkbeer:.


----------



## Browtine22

Crackers, post something so Aggie can get kicked out of church :mg:.


----------



## IDABOW

I miss Shiner, and Ziegenbock (sp?). Ziggy was my friend!:darkbeer:


----------



## AR&BOW

Browtine22 said:


> Crackers, post something so Aggie can get kicked out of church :mg:.


Thanks a lot, I just about spit my diet Coke on the computer screen.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Dave Nowlin said:


> Hey 10, if you want to break an arrow in half, try doing it over your knee in the future.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Now Dave,
I had no intentions of breaking any arrows yesterday but yes if I had those intentions it would have been better over my knee than wrist. You just never know when your bow may blow up at full draw unexpectedly. I'm pretty darn sore today.

TEXAS


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Did you visit Him this morning and thank Him that things came out as well as they did? I bet He was waiting on you? Also, I would remind you that cows aren't Holy. Some folks do establish some things as "sacred cows" in their lives.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Aggieland

Ok, I left the Blackberry in the Truck so I would not be tempted lol. And it was a good sermon you missed out.. So Glad/Sad to see there has been no announcements but that was expected.. Never know Monday might be the Big day!!!!!


----------



## jjbuilder

Aggie did you go to confession while you were there today? I am sure that something in your life has been neglected recently with all the time you have been spending on this thread....lol j/k. 

I heard that we will definately have news tomorrow!



















Sorry- At least that is what I am hoping too!:darkbeer:


----------



## Aggieland

Everything went fine at church. And most of the time im on here is at work when times are slow. So its all good. Hope everyone is have a great sunday morning. now time to order some backpacking gear


----------



## jkcerda

is anybody in the forumyet?


----------



## Nuwwave

Strother Products READ MORE About Us
First we want to say thank you for choosing Strother Archery! It is your faith in our products that drives us to produce the best bows on the planet. You will see that the attention to detail, manufacturing processes and the high quality parts we use have combined to make an outstanding product that you will be able to rely on for years to come. We are excited to have you as part of the Strother team and will be here to help you if you ever have questions.


We feel it is important to let you know a little about our company philosophy on business growth. Too many times you see companies try to grow too quickly and the consumer pays for it with faulty equipment being shipped or having to wait extended periods to receive their bow. We won’t let that happen. We are firm believers in the Crawl, Walk, Run philosophy. 



CRAWL: We are currently in the crawl mode. Ensuring that our bows meet the strictest standards before being shipped and monitoring our processes to ensure they are efficient enough for the long run. Will there be issues during this stage? Yes! But you have our personal guarantee that we will not rush things just to move forward faster. Strother Archery will do things the right way.



Walk: This phase just takes time. Feeling our way through the ebb and flow of manufacturing, and building confidence in our abilities to expand. We will NOT rush this phase. This is where companies run into trouble by trying to expand too fast. We will not sacrifice quality for quantity!



Run: This is the stage every company wants to be in. Unfortunately most companies get there too fast. They can’t handle the growth, systems are out of control and the consumer suffers. We will not go there! IF our processes are running as well as we plan, then and only then, will we be ready for a larger customer base and will expand to meet that demand.



We tell you about this philosophy so that you will judge us on the two aspects that are most important to us: Quality products and Customer Service. Our team knows and understands this philosophy and are driven to impress you the customer. We live and breathe this philosophy everyday and understand that if we don’t, we will die! As part of the Strother team we want you to KNOW you are important to us and if there is ever a problem you will be our first priority.


----------



## david304

jkcerda said:


> is anybody in the forumyet?


would it crush everyone's soul if I said yes. I bet it would. 




















but no, still no confirmation email.


----------



## Rattler

*McLuvin update!*

Mcluvin allowed me to release this 2004 pic of him:


----------



## Nuwwave

Everybody out, he's gonna blow.


----------



## Aggieland

Thats awsome


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

136 users on the new forum now.


----------



## tuskbuster

ToughAntlerTees said:


> 136 users on the new forum now.


If we could get in.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

tuskbuster said:


> If we could get in.


I know! I hope that we will still be sent the activation link once the forum is set up & won't have to register all over again. 139 users now!


----------



## Aggieland

Well I would not sat 139 i have registered alot of people there taking their names so they have to pay me to be who they are on the rest of the sites.. haha Just kidding but that would suck.. have a great day men/women.. Im headed to work on the farm.. peac out!!


----------



## Aggieland

Will the real Mc lovein please stand up.. And if thats him... he is jacked gatta by MR something.. Texas perhaps? He prob draws close to the same draw weight as me.. ha..


----------



## Aggieland

Is that the guy on the Elite site at one time that Killed the World record Muflon sheep.. ? prob spelled that wrong but you get the point..


----------



## cajun blake

mchildress said:


> Rob when is your big crawfish party? You and Blake can give Jeff and Dave both discounts. I have almost caught up with Jeff if I stretch the truth a couple years can I get one too?


M ... crawfish are out of season right now as ponds have been planted with rice .. Crawfish will be farmed again and readily available around Nov - May. I can still get live crawfish thru my contacts but they are hard shelled (not the best to eat) . 

I can get fresh peeled tails regularly as a crawfish etoufee' with tasso served over angel hair pasta dinner might be the ticket 




Rattler said:


> I just provide the local.....CB will do the food since he will be the Louisana native. He gets to decide the senior citizen discounts


McLuvin will be the door man :mg:.... if you can convince him your eligible for a Sr citizen discount , then your meal is 1/2 price 




Dave Nowlin said:


> I make a Chicken Gumbo that is mighty tasty. I really likew crawfish. Crawfish Boudain, Crawfish Etoufee, Boiled Crawfish with new potatoes, corn on the cob, and sausage. I also like Alligator fried and Alligator sausage. I've never really eaten any Cajun food I didn't like. Well it's time to leave for church.
> 
> Dave Nowlin



Mr Nowlin, are you sure your last name isn't "Boudreaux" , or perhaps you may be related to some kin folk from Breaux Bridge, LA. ?  

Besides the Crawfish Festival , Breaux Bridge is also home to a former Miss USA 





















carry on boys ...... and if you're ever in this area , drop me a PM for some killer groceries :shade:


----------



## TheMich.Archer

This Post needs to be removed as it no longer pertains to the original goal.. 

When Elite/Srothers Archery has some new news I will be glad to hear it .. 

This thread has ran its course.. Its time it went away.. .


----------



## spiaailtli

They are prolly wait'n to see how many people sign up on the forum so they know how big to build the factory. At this point with only 139 users they can build them in basement of their house.


----------



## Mr. Bill

TheMich.Archer said:


> This Post needs to be removed as it no longer pertains to the original goal..
> 
> When Elite/Srothers Archery has some new news I will be glad to hear it ..
> 
> This thread has ran its course.. Its time it went away.. .


If you don't like it don't look Mr. Iknowwhatsbestfor the forums.:thumbs_do


----------



## hartofthethumb

I don't see any problem with this thread. Yeah, it's gotten off topic 4 or 5 hundred times, but it's civil and friendly. Also, once any official news breaks we all know where to look and you can bet it will get back on topic.


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Blakey Boy, I also like Zydeco music and traditional Cajun music. I have been to the Cajun Grand Ole Opry at Eunice and to Rain during the Frog Festival as well as Lafayette and Avery Island to the Tobassco plant. I have been to Morgan City and gone down the River fly fishing for redfish. I have a Chapman Mudbug made in Chalmette. The Mudbug is a modern rendition of a pirogue made of all synthetic materials except for a strip of Cypress on the gunnels. The Mudbug is square sterned with a pointd bow and is very stable. It only weighs 60# and will absolutely fly across the water with the smallest size Minnkota on it. I have fitted it with oarlocks and can row it as well as propel it with a kayak paddle. Mine is not the traditional olive color ordered by the duck hunters. Mine is a very light tan with tan speckle interior. I have fished in salt water bays with it.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## AR&BOW

This place is a ghost town. Sure wish I had the money to order a new Strother bow. May have to sell the target rig.


----------



## Aggieland

This forum is at a come and go as you please please pase. And soon the new will arrive of how the hearing went and it will explode again.. Either that or the Strother Forum will start up and everyone will abandon this thread. So no need to stop the insanity.. It auctually keeps some folks sane :teeth:


----------



## RNT

jkcerda said:


> is anybody in the forumyet?


nope still havent received the email with the activation.


----------



## RNT

TheMich.Archer said:


> This Post needs to be removed as it no longer pertains to the original goal..
> 
> When Elite/Srothers Archery has some new news I will be glad to hear it ..
> 
> This thread has ran its course.. Its time it went away.. .


or of course you could just not participate or just...............:lalala:


----------



## AR&BOW

hartofthethumb said:


> I don't see any problem with this thread. Yeah, it's gotten off topic 4 or 5 hundred times, but it's civil and friendly. Also, once any official news breaks we all know where to look and you can bet it will get back on topic.


I agree, show me one other thread from general with 2500 posts and not one arguement. Well, maybe Crackers picture thread would qualify


----------



## Arrowflngr

The problem with this thread is most people are wanting to hear news on the ORIGINAL topic, they see it up top and click to get said news only to find stupid banter, dumb pictures, and now(with my little girl on my lap) a chick in Doggy position:thumbs_do 
Really it reflects poorly on the companies and yourselves.


----------



## Aggieland

:violin: You just can't please some people..


----------



## david304

Aggieland said:


> :violin: You just can't please some people..


Ain't it the truth.:boink:


----------



## popestev

TheMich.Archer said:


> This Post needs to be removed as it no longer pertains to the original goal..
> 
> When Elite/Srothers Archery has some new news I will be glad to hear it ..
> 
> This thread has ran its course.. Its time it went away.. .


Well I think if people had the choice of either you are the thread going away I think I know what they would pick.


----------



## popestev

besides I think this thread has been the most fun of any I have haver been on. How many threads have you been where you have increased your post count by over a hundred? Or have set world records like AGGIE and RAMBU


----------



## david304

Heck, if I'm not mistaken, this thread is the birthplace of Rambu. Seems like it may have been many hundreds of posts ago.


----------



## popestev

Exactly if not for this thread there would be no RAMBU!!! Long live RAMBU


----------



## hartofthethumb

popestev said:


> exactly if not for this thread there would be no rambu!!! Long live rambu


lol, rambu, rambu, rambu....


----------



## popestev

Well I hate to type and run but I am at my brothers house on their computer and probably need to visit with them since they live 3 hours away from me. I just wanted to check in and see how things are going.Good thing too, looks like RAMBU nedid to be defended.


----------



## Okie918

:darkbeer::slice:


----------



## Browtine22

Crackers, any chance your going to lift the cone of slience ?


----------



## vhunter

rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## hartofthethumb

vhunter said:


> rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu, rambu :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


LOL, hey V, did you see you were right about IAD? I didn't wanna say it until it was public knowledge, but I came through Sandusky a little over a week ago and took a sec while I was there to do a little snooping and found that the pic of the guy shooting the lefty Infinity was taken in their parking lot. Good detective skills bro!:darkbeer:


----------



## Aggieland

hartofthethumb said:


> LOL, hey V, did you see you were right about IAD? I didn't wanna say it until it was public knowledge, but I came through Sandusky a little over a week ago and took a sec while I was there to do a little snooping and found that the pic of the guy shooting the lefty Infinity was taken in their parking lot. Good detective skills bro!:darkbeer:


That's awsome men. Snooping around and getting informat haha. Gatta love it!


----------



## Aggieland

popestev said:


> besides I think this thread has been the most fun of any I have haver been on. How many threads have you been where you have increased your post count by over a hundred? Or have set world records like AGGIE and RAMBU


Wow, never knew I was on the Verge of a world record. Things just happend I guess. And my RAMBU live forever.. Rambu, Rambu, Rambu!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vhunter

hartofthethumb said:


> LOL, hey V, did you see you were right about IAD? I didn't wanna say it until it was public knowledge, but I came through Sandusky a little over a week ago and took a sec while I was there to do a little snooping and found that the pic of the guy shooting the lefty Infinity was taken in their parking lot. Good detective skills bro!:darkbeer:


Thanks, at that time I did a little research on the company. SA is in very very good hands. They do some nice work.


----------



## hartofthethumb

Aggieland said:


> That's awsome men. Snooping around and getting informat haha. Gatta love it!


No informant here, I kept my trap shut until they announced it, just to clear it up....snoop/yep, informant/nope:thumbs_do, lol.:darkbeer:


----------



## Aggieland

hartofthethumb said:


> No informant here, I kept my trap shut until they announced it, just to clear it up....snoop/yep, informant/nope:thumbs_do, lol.:darkbeer:


Smart young lad right there Fokes!!! :shade:


----------



## david304

This thread is far too important to be relegated to page two. Come on guys.


----------



## Aggieland

david304 said:


> This thread is far too important to be relegated to page two. Come on guys.


Yeah whats up with that. Thats where I found it too. People are slacking off and watching National Geographic lol. me too


----------



## JDoupe

Arrowflngr said:


> The problem with this thread is most people are wanting to hear news on the ORIGINAL topic, they see it up top and click to get said news only to find stupid banter, dumb pictures, and now(with my little girl on my lap) a chick in Doggy position:thumbs_do
> Really it reflects poorly on the companies and yourselves.


She was going to take a swim and lost her contact while getting ready.


----------



## Aggieland

This is off the Elite forum:

State of Elite 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
First of all I would like to thank the mods for doing a great job of trying to keep this forum productive. 

The great people at Elite continue to work everyday to provide our customers with ultimate bow ownership experience. Has anyone noticed the lack of complaints on customer service or bow delivery? We have a solid foundation in place and are very excited about the future.

We also have a solid product with proven technology and components that we guarantee for life. We have been working very hard to provide parts for every Elite bow that has ever been made. Most new ownership ignores previous owners, we take care of them.

Our limbs are made by Dave Barnsdale, who personally finishes each limb for us and for you. These limbs are truly time tested and durable. All of our bows and their parts have been thoroughly tested, as will our 2010 line of bows be tested.

In many ways, you have already gotten a vision of what our 2010 lineup will be. Unfortunately, under circumstances that we did not expect, although not completely unexpected. We still have more improvements that we will be proud to announce in less than 60 days. We are not talking about anticipated shipping dates, we are shipping, usually the same day.

I look forward to bow season and I am sure you all do too. Please shoot whatever bow makes you happy, and we look forward to providing you the highest quality options for you to choose from for years to come.

Thanks again to the mods and to the great people that not only support the Elite brand, but, more importantly, archery. Good night friends.

Pete


----------



## Aggieland

In many ways, you have already gotten a vision of what our 2010 lineup will be. Unfortunately.........

Intersting line right there....


----------



## Aggieland

standsitter said:


> Take a look at the "State of Elite" address now posted here.


Posted it above..!


----------



## Aggieland

Sounds like they were wanting to use Kevins designs. Either they were or they are now claiming they were.. Who really knows..


----------



## standsitter

I read into that they ARE using those designs.


----------



## Aggieland

Thats going to be strange to see Elite follow up SA and come out with the same bows.. :noidea:


----------



## Aggieland

aggieland said:


> this is off the elite forum:
> 
> State of elite
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> first of all i would like to thank the mods for doing a great job of trying to keep this forum productive.
> 
> The great people at elite continue to work everyday to provide our customers with ultimate bow ownership experience. Has anyone noticed the lack of complaints on customer service or bow delivery? We have a solid foundation in place and are very excited about the future.
> 
> We also have a solid product with proven technology and components that we guarantee for life. We have been working very hard to provide parts for every elite bow that has ever been made. Most new ownership ignores previous owners, we take care of them.
> 
> Our limbs are made by dave barnsdale, who personally finishes each limb for us and for you. These limbs are truly time tested and durable. All of our bows and their parts have been thoroughly tested, as will our 2010 line of bows be tested.
> 
> In many ways, you have already gotten a vision of what our 2010 lineup will be. Unfortunately, under circumstances that we did not expect, although not completely unexpected. We still have more improvements that we will be proud to announce in less than 60 days. We are not talking about anticipated shipping dates, we are shipping, usually the same day.
> 
> I look forward to bow season and i am sure you all do too. Please shoot whatever bow makes you happy, and we look forward to providing you the highest quality options for you to choose from for years to come.
> 
> Thanks again to the mods and to the great people that not only support the elite brand, but, more importantly, archery. Good night friends.
> 
> Pete


we have news folks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AR&BOW

Aggieland said:


> Thats going to be strange to see Elite follow up SA and come out with the same bows.. :noidea:


Sounds to me more like they lost their challenge and are having to go back to the drawing board a bit and make some changes because THEY were in the wrong. Of course I could be wrong, but that is just what it sounds like.epsi:


----------



## jjbuilder

standsitter said:


> I read into that they ARE using those designs.



That's the way I took it too. 

Who knows though, was hoping to see what their new designer could come up with or at least read some comments from him but I got a feeling he won't be saying much unless it is 100% his designs ( I guess I don't blame him ). 

I guess we'll see who is first to market with their bows.


----------



## Aggieland

Sounds like they will prob produce a bow really Close to what SA has shown and prob make a few changes to something on it.. Sounds like two other brands i know haha. J/k. Should be interesting. I would guess that these bows prob wont have the speed specs SA's will but ya never know i guess..


----------



## TexasCanesFan

Aggieland said:


> we have news folks!!!!!!!!!!


That doesn't read like a victory speech!!!!!!

Bring on the SR-71.


----------



## Aggieland

TexasCanesFan said:


> That doesn't read like a victory speech!!!!!!
> 
> Bring on the SR-71.


Coming your way!!!!!


----------



## jjbuilder

Pete says they are sticking with Barnsdales so that would be one difference.


----------



## Aggieland

I wonder about the cams.. thats going to be the key difference.. that and BH.


----------



## tglide1

How long and how many posts are going to be made on this thread?? Let's see how everything plays out in the court of law. I wish the best for Strothers. This post is beginning to wear out IMO>


----------



## Aggieland

tglide1 said:


> How long and how many posts are going to be made on this thread?? Let's see how everything plays out in the court of law. I wish the best for Strothers. This post is beginning to wear out IMO>


Read above. There is new news..


----------



## jjbuilder

Aggieland said:


> I wonder about the cams.. thats going to be the key difference.. that and BH.



Is that all you think about? Minor details like cams, brace ht. etc.....lol


----------



## AR&BOW

tglide1 said:


> How long and how many posts are going to be made on this thread?? Let's see how everything plays out in the court of law. I wish the best for Strothers. This post is beginning to wear out IMO>


It already played out.


----------



## Dave Nowlin

It's only worn out when we say it is worn out. The few, the proud, the Strotherites. Hmm, we might get sued over that slogan. Seems I'm seen one similar.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Aggieland

Well sounds like the Court hearing is over and We will prob get some sort of announcement from Strother Archery in the morning.. Thats my bet anyway.. Wonder if Kevin will write something up like he did when he left bowtech haha.


----------



## Arrowflngr

Aggieland said:


> Read above. There is new news..


Hard to find thru all the "stupid is as stupid does".


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Is there a house of mirrors around here somewhere?

Dave Nowlin


----------



## P.Smash

I read Pete's post as the current line-up, Z-28, Gt-500, XLR, as being the 2010 line-up with a few changes. I don't really think they would release Stother designs right away if they did win in court. They'd prolly just file them away and go full force with their own line up, after all, they already have designed and tested them. Why would they junk 'em?


----------



## Nuwwave

The whole thing sounds to me like, Pete bought out Elite and KS was not happy how things were being run. He wanted some freedom and found some backers to form SA. Pete was OK, not happy but OK, about KS leaving. But when all the chatter started on the forums about KS leaving and then KS stating he was starting a new venture, Pete starting getting worried. I don't believe he ever thought KS would have such a following after Elite, at least not to the point it was going to have a major impact on his company. And he probably didn't expect KS to release anything this year, but KS announces he has bows on the way. 

About now, Pete is probably unsure about the future sales of Elite. Then the pics get release and Pete sees the how closely KS desings resemble Elites. He sends a cease and desist to SA and recieves no compliance. So he does what he has to, files his case through the courts. 

As far as the outcome, I would say SA will probably continue production. As far as what Elite gets out of the arbitration, I don't know.

Now, I am not calling anybody a bad guy in this, just two men doing what they think is best for their futures. I also believe Elite has had some awesome bows in the past and SA will probably be just as good or better. 

Now for Elite's future, I just don't know, but I hope they will continue to create great archery products for years to come. I gues we sill see what Elite has coming soon enough. Maybe they will use KS design. if they do, they certainly have the sales channels and name recognition to pull of some great sales figures.

As far as SA. If they continue production and sell KS designs, that great, butido worry about the sales figures. I an guessing at least 50% of archers on AT, don't know who KS is. So how fast the company grows, we won't know, but he definitly has great following here.


----------



## Nuwwave

:darkbeer:


----------



## Nuwwave

:chicken01: ............. :chicken01: ............. :chicken01: ............. :chicken01: ............. :chicken01: ............. :chicken01: ............. :chicken01: ............. :chicken01: ............. :chicken01: ............. :chicken01: ............. :chicken01: ............................... :chicken01: ............. :chicken01: .............. :chicken01: ............. :chicken01: ............. :chicken01: ............. :chicken01: ............. :chicken01: ............. :chicken01: ............. :chicken01: ............. :chicken01: ..................... :chicken01: ............ :chicken01: ............ :chicken01: ............. :chicken01: ............. :chicken01: ............. :chicken01: ............. :chicken01: ............ . :chicken01: ............. :chicken01:


----------



## Nuwwave

:wav::rock::icon_1_lol::elch::guitarist2::dog1: :set1_punch: :banana::BrownBear::lol3::set1_polevault::elf_moon::blob1::uzi::cow::rofl: :target::rock-on::croc::bolt: :fencing::kev::aero::bump2::juggle::flypig::llama: :yield::hurt::flame:


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Looks like it is full steam ahead for Elite. Can't wait to see the new Elite SR-71 or will that be SR-72. Who really cares, so long as it is an Elite.


----------



## Panzer 4

I think the name will be *PR*-71


----------



## Aggieland

prob going to be the gt600.... and z29.. but who knows.. I read it as saying Kevin already showed what Elite wanted to sell. But im also betting Elite had never seen the SA bows. who knows.. Buy what shoots best when they come out. Im going to start with the SR-71.


----------



## RNT

Aggieland said:


> Sounds like they were wanting to use Kevins designs. Either they were or they are now claiming they were.. Who really knows..


thats what I get out of it...........things that make me go hmmmm.


----------



## Aggieland

Well Guess now just waiting on what SA releases. That or the fact that their website is growing each day is a statement.. Getting excited!!!!!!!:teeth:


----------



## Browtine22

With Pete's post on EAF. I would think there would be some sort of an announcement today. Looks like Elite has its go forward and being that it is Barnsdale limbs it isn't Strother technology.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Aggieland said:


> prob going to be the gt600.... and z29.. but who knows.. I read it as saying Kevin already showed what Elite wanted to sell. But im also betting Elite had never seen the SA bows. who knows.. Buy what shoots best when they come out. Im going to start with the SR-71.


You think with all the whoop-la about Strother's Archery, and the pictures and information post on AT, that they didn't see what was coming. Come on! They know exactly whats goin on. They probably have someone monitoring at all time, if I was in their position that would be a priority.


----------



## Karbon

Fingers crossed for some SA press today!

Well, I hope.


----------



## Aggieland

T.R.U.PRO said:


> You think with all the whoop-la about Strother's Archery, and the pictures and information post on AT, that they didn't see what was coming. Come on! They know exactly whats goin on. They probably have someone monitoring at all time, if I was in their position that would be a priority.


I meant before all the At talk etc broke.. like right after Kevin left.. Not in the past 4 weeks..


----------



## WYelkhunter

It is amazing how much people think they know from a statement that really says nothing. You can take the words and make them say anything you want really. Does anyone even know what the specifics of the lawsuit were yet? With out that info everything here is pure speculation. 

I wish both companies a prosperous future.


----------



## Aggieland

diamondlangus said:


> It is amazing how much people think they know from a statement that really says nothing. You can take the words and make them say anything you want really. Does anyone even know what the specifics of the lawsuit were yet? With out that info everything here is pure speculation.
> 
> I wish both companies a prosperous future.


I think Pete's statement is clear as to what he feels happend.. But Im also willing to be most of what happened in court will never be revealed..


----------



## Browtine22

diamondlangus said:


> It is amazing how much people think they know from a statement that really says nothing. You can take the words and make them say anything you want really. Does anyone even know what the specifics of the lawsuit were yet? With out that info everything here is pure speculation.
> 
> I wish both companies a prosperous future.


In no way do I want anything for Elite but success. They have made a great bow and I hope they continue to do so. Competition provides the best quality and through that, I get a better bow.


----------



## Terry G

*Great it's after 9:00 and I have to leave*

Was waiting for the "News" but hasn't offically come yet. Now I have to go to work and won't be able to check until late this evening. Kevin if your reading, wait until around 8:00 pm central before posting so I can get the news at the same time as everyone else. LOL

Terry G
Lefty Infinity on order "Hey Mike is my bow in yet?"


----------



## Aggieland

Strother Archery will be moving at Full speed Ahead.. Sounds like everything is on go from what I hear.. Kinda like Crawfish..]"Get um while their hot"!!! How fitting for a LA boy..


----------



## archer58 in pa

I have a different take on Pete's statements.
When KS resigned, Pete stated that the 2010 bows were designed and being tested. 
He also stated in yesterday's post that we have seen a "preview" already. 
HMMMM!!!
Sounds to me like the SA line resembles Elite's "already designed" 2010 line.
I hope both companies do well. It's over and we'll wait to see what KS says.


----------



## Aggieland

archer58 in pa said:


> I have a different take on Pete's statements.
> When KS resigned, Pete stated that the 2010 bows were designed and being tested.
> He also stated in yesterday's post that we have seen a "preview" already.
> HMMMM!!!
> Sounds to me like the SA line resembles Elite's "already designed" 2010 line.
> I hope both companies do well. It's over and we'll wait to see what KS says.


Im assuming either way KS designed the bows.. So whatever its water under the bridge.. I think I will sitck with the man that designed the bow if that is indeed the case.


----------



## tuskbuster

archer58 in pa said:


> I have a different take on Pete's statements.
> When KS resigned, Pete stated that the 2010 bows were designed and being tested.
> He also stated in yesterday's post that we have seen a "preview" already.
> HMMMM!!!
> Sounds to me like the SA line resembles Elite's "already designed" 2010 line.
> I hope both companies do well. It's over and we'll wait to see what KS says.


We've seen Kevin's bows.


----------



## EricO

tuskbuster said:


> We've seen Kevin's bows.


But have you seen one in the great state of California yet?

:shade:


----------



## david304

EricO said:


> But have you seen one in the great state of California yet?
> 
> :shade:


I think a state senator in california just introduced a bill to ban all quivers that hold more that two arrows and all bows with an ibo speed rating of 345fps or greater.


----------



## jkcerda

neeed help with the SR-71 and form
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1055283993#post1055283993


----------



## DustyRx

P.Smash said:


> I read Pete's post as the current line-up, Z-28, Gt-500, XLR, as being the 2010 line-up with a few changes. I don't really think they would release Stother designs right away if they did win in court. They'd prolly just file them away and go full force with their own line up, after all, they already have designed and tested them. Why would they junk 'em?


Exactly. Pete said in another thread 2010 would be a continuation of the same bows. He did mention one improvement, that being the anti-lockup mechanism. I would not be surprised to see modules and a better shelf. I would say it will be 2011 before we see anything from the new designer. He has hardly had time to design anything for release now. By the Barnsdale statement we know Elite will not be using the Strother limbs. They probably never intended to. 
And, Kevin designed the Elite bows and now he is using very similar designs for his own company's bows so of course they will look similar.


----------



## tnarb

The odd thing here is, I got s PM from Pete some time back and he said KS did not design their bows. Then with his comment on the "preview" has me wondering. :slice:


----------



## DustyRx

I think the statement about having a preview is because they are basically the same bows as the current ones with just some minor modifications. 

Although, he stated that they were being tested which might lead one to believe there would have to be some major changes or something new to require a lot of testing.

We will see in less than 60 days.


----------



## popestev

JDoupe said:


> She was going to take a swim and lost her contact while getting ready.





jkcerda said:


> neeed help with the SR-71 and form
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1055283993#post1055283993


That is a sweet looking bow man, wish I had one.

Can you believe all the haters? We are all just waiting to see what happens. Go read another post if you don't like whats here.


----------



## jjbuilder

jkcerda said:


> neeed help with the SR-71 and form
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1055283993#post1055283993


Good one! LMAO!


----------



## AR&BOW

:bored: :ball:


----------



## AR&BOW

aggieland said:


> strother archery will be moving at full speed ahead.. Sounds like everything is on go from what i hear.. Kinda like crawfish..]"get um while their hot"!!! how fitting for a la boy..


+1.


----------



## jkcerda

check my SR-71 pics
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=986108


----------



## AR&BOW

jkcerda said:


> check my SR-71 pics
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=986108


won't for fear of going blind. . . . . .actually already did and now it feels like a welders burn on the eyes.


----------



## AR&BOW

From the website for those that have not looked.



The Strother Technology

Precision Limb Technology (PLT)

One of the toughest challenges when designing a new bow is dealing with current limb technology. Kevin Strother has thousands of hours working with limbs and knows the frustrations of dealing with quality, consistency and strength issues as they relate to the design process. No longer will these be issues. Using PLT, Kevin has developed a limb that will hold dimension and deflection tolerances much better, plus the new limbs will be coated with a special material that will structurally strengthen them making them the strongest limbs on the market. With the goal of building the highest quality bows on the market we feel the PLT technology has helped catapult us to that level.



Strother Cam

The new Strother cam is a two track, slaved, modular cam system that virtually eliminates limb twist and makes fine tuning the draw length extremely easy for our dealer and you the customer. This is the easiest cam on the market to tune, due to the cams working together, and it will NOT come out of tune unless there is physical damage to the strings or cables. This system allows for maximum tuning capability so you can be confident you are getting top performance out of your bow.



No-Glove Oscillation Reducer 

These days just about every bow has two things on the string: Speed nocks and after market string silencers. The problem with string silencers is they counter act the effects of having the speed nocks. Silencers will slow your speeds down by approximately 2-6 fps. We have eliminated that problem by using No-Glove Oscillation Reducers. By placing these where the speed nocks traditionally go we have found that we gain speed, quiet the string and reduce string oscillation.



Cable Slide

On cold wet days there is nothing worse than drawing your bow and hearing that nasty squeak coming from your cable slide. We have eliminated that frustration by using a cable slide that has a lubricant built in to it which will eliminate any friction between the slide and cable rod. It is also lighter than any other slide on the market, which will help with the performance of your bow.



More to come…

We feel the strides we have made with our new technologies will have a significant impact on the archery industry and hopefully will raise your level of enjoyment for the sport. But don’t think for one minute that we are done. Our goal is, and always will be, to produce the most advanced equipment and technology in the industry. We look forward to showing the world what we are capable of.


----------



## david304

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=986108&page=1

check this out. it seems to me that strother was in such a hurry to get something to market, they got a little sloppy with the bow design. there is no way you can achieve correct form with this bow.

here's to 4 and many more!


----------



## Aggieland

Man that new camo pattern is sick..


----------



## david304

Indeed, the new camo pattern is sick. But I wonder if KS has seen this guys form with the SR-71. His DL and DW are correct. Maybe KS or even Crackers could give him a few pointers to straighten things out.

here's to 4 and many more!


----------



## Early Ice

*makes me sick*

Even if all you fanboys get your new SA, you won't say an Elite shoots nicer, feels nicer...it's like calling your kid ugly. I find it really really odd that people are praising a bow they have never actually felt, saw in person or shot it. Hope you ordered them a half in short....


----------



## jkcerda

Aggieland said:


> Man that new camo pattern is sick..






heres to 4 and many more,,,Squadron 2.5 leader


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

Early Ice said:


> Even if all you fanboys get your new SA, you won't say an Elite shoots nicer, feels nicer...it's like calling your kid ugly. I find it really really odd that people are praising a bow they have never actually felt, saw in person or shot it. Hope you ordered them a half in short....


True. I don't imagine I would say that an elite shoots better than a bow I haven't shot yet. Just because we admire Kevin's work doesnt make us leg humpers. I plan to be unbiased when I shoot an SA bow and compare it to others I've shot, but I do have high hopes. Is that so wrong?


----------



## Aggieland

Early Ice said:


> Even if all you fanboys get your new SA, you won't say an Elite shoots nicer, feels nicer...it's like calling your kid ugly. I find it really really odd that people are praising a bow they have never actually felt, saw in person or shot it. Hope you ordered them a half in short....


Yeah, you know Kevin he will prob start a new company and just throw out some junk right.. Umm Yeah ok.. I will give the bows an unbiased trial. But if the guy says its his best yet.. Even if its in his top 5, its worth owning.. Jmo


----------



## david304

Early Ice said:


> Even if all you fanboys get your new SA, you won't say an Elite shoots nicer, feels nicer...it's like calling your kid ugly. I find it really really odd that people are praising a bow they have never actually felt, saw in person or shot it. Hope you ordered them a half in short....


I have no intention of actually buying a Strother bow for now. I just hang out in here because this forum in fun and the company (other people here) is funnerer. 

here's to 4 and many more!


----------



## rattlinman

Early Ice said:


> Even if all you fanboys get your new SA, you won't say an Elite shoots nicer, feels nicer...it's like calling your kid ugly. I find it really really odd that people are praising a bow they have never actually felt, saw in person or shot it. Hope you ordered them a half in short....


#1
I don't recall ANYONE saying anything negative about Elite BOWS or the way they shoot on this thread or ANY other thread. This statement includes everyone on here, including all of your self-glossed "fanboys" . 

You are the only one that seems to feel the need for NEGATIVITY.

#2
Seriously....are you done hatin yet ? I really think you'd have grown tired of yourself by now, I have.


----------



## Nuwwave

david304 said:


> I have no intention of actually buying a Strother bow for now. I just hang out in here because this forum in fun and the company (other people here) is funnerer.
> 
> here's to 4 and many more!


So apparently this 4 and more club is getting banned left and right. I don;t know what they are trying to do. Overrun the forum or something.


----------



## Widgeon

Early Ice said:


> Even if all you fanboys get your new SA, you won't say an Elite shoots nicer, feels nicer...it's like calling your kid ugly. I find it really really odd that people are praising a bow they have never actually felt, saw in person or shot it. Hope you ordered them a half in short....


What's worse? A fanboy or a hater? 

For the record I own 4 Hoyts and 1 Elite and have no plans to buy either an Elite or a Strother this year.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Early Ice said:


> Even if all you fanboys get your new SA, you won't say an Elite shoots nicer, feels nicer...it's like calling your kid ugly. I find it really really odd that people are praising a bow they have never actually felt, saw in person or shot it. Hope you ordered them a half in short....


I hope you get feeling better soon. I have not shot a Strother bow, but those that have think it's the real deal & my small & limited interaction with Kevin & Crackers about these bows has got me excited. Kevin designed the Elite bows & no one has said a whole lot of bad about them. I know I don't put their bows down. The real test for Elite will be what can they design without Kevin. Let's see in 2 years where both companies stand. If our excitement makes you sick, don't think for one moment that posting what you did will diminish it, because it won't.


----------



## jsmbly

This is better than a soap opera lol


----------



## Browtine22

Nuwwave said:


> So apparently this 4 and more club is getting banned left and right. I don;t know what they are trying to do. Overrun the forum or something.



Looks like a suicide posting mission from the mutants. Pesky bunch aren't they.:uzi:


----------



## a1shooter

*Whats up*



Nuwwave said:


> So apparently this 4 and more club is getting banned left and right. I don;t know what they are trying to do. Overrun the forum or something.


Whats up with that?? Lots of posters banned on jkcerda thread showing pic of his new bow. ????? :mg:


----------



## blueglide1

My god will this thread ever die?


----------



## CHAMPION2

Not sure how anyone who will, or has shot a Strothers bow could in anyway bash an Elite. You would be bashing kevins designs? To many similarities! Archers who have been shooting Elite from the get go
have been loyal followers. If you like one your bound to like the other.


----------



## a1shooter

*Yep*



blueglide1 said:


> My god will this thread ever die?


It will if they ban everyone! :mg:


----------



## CHAMPION2

A fanboy!!!!


Widgeon said:


> What's worse? A fanboy or a hater?
> 
> For the record I own 4 Hoyts and 1 Elite and have no plans to buy either an Elite or a Strother this year.


----------



## Karbon

Early Ice said:


> Even if all you fanboys get your new SA, you won't say an Elite shoots nicer, feels nicer...it's like calling your kid ugly. I find it really really odd that people are praising a bow they have never actually felt, saw in person or shot it. Hope you ordered them a half in short....


If it's not good...I won't pretend.
I shoot what works and I don't care who or where it comes from.

BUT, Kevin has made all but one of my favorite bows, and based on what he has said about the line...I have an edge-a-mcated guess the new line will be pretty sweet.


----------



## Aggieland

blueglide1 said:


> My god will this thread ever die?


HAHA Thats funny.. Long live the Thread..:star:


----------



## Nuwwave

We should remane it the Strother Bar & Grill.

It's like a bunch of guys who pop in and out of the bar each day.


----------



## Browtine22

Nuwwave said:


> We should remane it the Strother Bar & Grill.
> 
> It's like a bunch of guys who pop in and out of the bar each day.


Now that's a good one. :darkbeer:


----------



## dbrobert

a1shooter said:


> Whats up with that?? Lots of posters banned on jkcerda thread showing pic of his new bow. ????? :mg:


Can you believe it? What's up with that?


----------



## Nuwwave

dbrobert said:


> Can you believe it? What's up with that?


Somebody let the mutants out and they are all getting banned.


----------



## Early Ice

*do you think Kevin goes home to his wife and says*

Kate, these dudes worship the ground I walk on! If I could only get 350,000 women to do that, I'd have few more receptionists. 

No seriously though, I will shoot a SA, no doubt in my mind. I like the Elite's, I like KS's design's, but I will not praise the ground someone walks on just because of the track record. I will never prasie anything if I have not personally tried it myself. If this bow is seriously the "real deal" then hat's off to him. Like someone else said before, 2011 will really seperate the hero's from the zero's. I will not be buying a 2010 Elite or any other bow, but I will be in the market in 2011.

I will however shoot every bow on the market in 2010. I am curious about New Breed as well...


----------



## Beastmaster

Early Ice said:


> Kate, these dude worship the ground I walk on!


Heh. I think it's more like Kate telling Kevin to worship the ground she walks on.


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

I just want to point out that...
"Unfortunately, under circumstances that we did not expect, although not completely unexpected."
is not a sentence.


????


----------



## Ich Bin

So is there any real update?

The Strother site is back up so I assume the meeting went in favor of Strother. I read the statement by Pete, but I have yet to see where anyone has said as a result of the legal action whether or not Kevin can continue on making and producing his lineup for this year. Am I wrong or did I not see this?

One thing I do find curious is Pete's comments about the 2010 line. He seems to insinuate that Kevin's lineup was the lineup pitched to Elite and that Elite was considering using his new designs for themselves. Also there seems to be some backpedaling about who designed the yet to be unveiled 2010 line. I mean if you say it is done, and no one else is there designing bows except Kevin, I don't understand how he did not design the 2010 line. I guess Elite could scrap his line, and just come out with something different, but then they would have to admit they changed plans.

Either way I hope they both make it and are able to sell bows. Hopefully we can soon see both their lines in shops and we can decide for ourselves.

E


----------



## tuskbuster

EricO said:


> But have you seen one in the great state of California yet?
> 
> :shade:


:zip:


----------



## Aggieland

:77::77::77::77:Yoeeee oooo Yoooo:hail::hail::hail:Yoeeee ooooo Yoooo


----------



## Aggieland

Ich Bin said:


> So is there any real update?
> 
> The Strother site is back up so I assume the meeting went in favor of Strother. I read the statement by Pete, but I have yet to see where anyone has said as a result of the legal action whether or not Kevin can continue on making and producing his lineup for this year. Am I wrong or did I not see this?
> 
> One thing I do find curious is Pete's comments about the 2010 line. He seems to insinuate that Kevin's lineup was the lineup pitched to Elite and that Elite was considering using his new designs for themselves. Also there seems to be some backpedaling about who designed the yet to be unveiled 2010 line. I mean if you say it is done, and no one else is there designing bows except Kevin, I don't understand how he did not design the 2010 line. I guess Elite could scrap his line, and just come out with something different, but then they would have to admit they changed plans.
> 
> Either way I hope they both make it and are able to sell bows. Hopefully we can soon see both their lines in shops and we can decide for ourselves.
> 
> E


Nothing in writing or formal from SA as of yet..


----------



## Rattler

Nuwwave said:


> We should remane it the Strother Bar & Grill.
> 
> It's like a bunch of guys who pop in and out of the bar each day.


Hey Bartender!:darkbeer:



seriously I am not a lush!


----------



## rattlinman

Ich Bin said:


> So is there any real update?
> 
> The Strother site is back up so I assume the meeting went in favor of Strother. I read the statement by Pete, but I have yet to see where anyone has said as a result of the legal action whether or not Kevin can continue on making and producing his lineup for this year. Am I wrong or did I not see this?
> 
> One thing I do find curious is Pete's comments about the 2010 line. He seems to insinuate that Kevin's lineup was the lineup pitched to Elite and that Elite was considering using his new designs for themselves. Also there seems to be some backpedaling about who designed the yet to be unveiled 2010 line. I mean if you say it is done, and no one else is there designing bows except Kevin, I don't understand how he did not design the 2010 line. I guess Elite could scrap his line, and just come out with something different, but then they would have to admit they changed plans.
> 
> Either way I hope they both make it and are able to sell bows. Hopefully we can soon see both their lines in shops and we can decide for ourselves.
> 
> E


Lots of interesting questions in this post...2010 will be here soon and I guess we'll see whats been designed...

I opened an old wound somewhere else for ya ICH....


----------



## Nuwwave

Welcome: :set1_draught2:



MENU:

Drinks: :darkbeer: :cocktail: :beer:

Food: :slice: :chicken01: :fish1: :cow:


And of course, great music!

:rockband:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Nuwwave said:


> Welcome: :set1_draught2:
> 
> 
> 
> MENU:
> 
> Drinks: :darkbeer: :cocktail: :beer:
> 
> Food: :slice: :chicken01: :fish1: :cow:
> 
> 
> And of course, great music!
> 
> :rockband:


Where's all the non alcoholic beverages?


----------



## tnarb

Nuwwave said:


> We should remane it the Strother Bar & Grill.
> 
> It's like a bunch of guys who pop in and out of the bar each day.


Ok try this one on for size.....

Hey Mr Petersen, how's it going?

Woody it's a dog eat dog world and I'm wearing milkbone underwear......

Making your way in the world today takes everything you've got. 
Taking a break from all your worries, sure would help a lot. 

Wouldn't you like to get away? 

Sometimes you want to go 

Where everybody knows your name, 
and they're always glad you came. 
You wanna be where you can see, 
our troubles are all the same 
You wanna be where everybody knows 
Your name. 

You wanna go where people know, 
people are all the same, 
You wanna go where everybody knows 
your name. 

Full Lyrics never actually aired 

Making your way in the world today 
Takes everything you've got; 
Taking a break from all your worries 
Sure would help a lot. 
Wouldn't you like to get away? 

All those night when you've got no lights, 
The check is in the mail; 
And your little angel 
Hung the cat up by it's tail; 
And your third fiance didn't show; 

Sometimes you want to go 
Where everybody knows your name, 
And they're always glad you came; 
You want to be where you can see, 
Our troubles are all the same; 
You want to be where everybody knows your name. 

Roll out of bed, Mr. Coffee's dead; 
The morning's looking bright; 
And your shrink ran off to Europe, 
And didn't even write; 
And your husband wants to be a girl; 

Be glad there's one place in the world 
Where everybody knows your name, 
And they're always glad you came; 
You want to go where people know, 
People are all the same; 
You want to go where everybody knows your name. 

Where everybody knows your name, 
And they're always glad you came; 
Where everybody knows your name, 
And they're always glad you came...


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

CashMoneyRugby said:


> I just want to point out that...
> "Unfortunately, under circumstances that we did not expect, although not completely unexpected."
> is not a sentence.
> 
> 
> ????


I'm quoting myself because my comment was ignored and I feel it's the most important thing this thread has seen. What the heck does he mean by that "sentence"???

Tressa


----------



## Browtine22

CashMoneyRugby said:


> I'm quoting myself because my comment was ignored and I feel it's the most important thing this thread has seen. What the heck does he mean by that "sentence"???
> 
> Tressa


You've got a good point. Almost reads like he saw it coming. What did he think Kevin was going to do, design can openers ?

Side note, just got tickets to the Steeler game at Washington. I think I'll wear a flak jacket.


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

Browtine22 said:


> You've got a good point. Almost reads like he saw it coming. What did he think Kevin was going to do, design can openers ?
> 
> Side note, just got tickets to the Steeler game at Washington. I think I'll wear a flak jacket.


Football is mostly just boring compaired to hockey... But have fun.... and I guess go Steelers.

Anyways.....
Pete's statement is the biggest dance around saying what really happened that I have EVER seen. To the point that his feet got tangled.
I'm not saying I know what it means but it's really making me wonder.
Did Kevin release exactly what Elite was planning to release??

Tressa


----------



## wassaw

*Kunena*

Was just checking out what this forum structure was going to look like. Strother Forum using Kunena

pretty impressive

http://docs.kunena.com/index.php/Beginners

click on the page/pictures and they expand to give a better view


----------



## Aggieland

wassaw said:


> Was just checking out what this forum structure was going to look like. Strother Forum using Kunena
> 
> pretty impressive
> 
> http://docs.kunena.com/index.php/Beginners
> 
> click on the page/pictures and they expand to give a better view


Please Explain to the somewhat computer challenged.. like me. thanks


----------



## Aggieland

What does it take to be a "Staff Shooter" ? Just wondering what you have to do or acomplish to fill one of these positions..


----------



## AR&BOW

Early Ice said:


> Kate, these dudes worship the ground I walk on! If I could only get 350,000 women to do that, I'd have few more receptionists.
> 
> No seriously though, I will shoot a SA, no doubt in my mind. I like the Elite's, I like KS's design's, but I will not praise the ground someone walks on just because of the track record. I will never prasie anything if I have not personally tried it myself. If this bow is seriously the "real deal" then hat's off to him. Like someone else said before, 2011 will really seperate the hero's from the zero's. I will not be buying a 2010 Elite or any other bow, but I will be in the market in 2011.
> 
> I will however shoot every bow on the market in 2010. I am curious about New Breed as well...


You are right, but I don't think any one of us here worships the ground he walks on. We are all very interested in his new bows because they actually have new design and all new technology that no other bow has right now or ever had. We all have heard from the few that got to shoot them, and Crackers, that they are the real deal and they are excited about them. We just have hoped that he would be able to continue with production and we have had fun hanging out and chatting while we wait to hear the outcome. Now I already know the outcome, but looking at the Strother website should tell you what I already know. We are all just waiting for the official announcement even though it might not come, they might just start taking more orders and shipping. . . . all depends on how Kevin and Pete agreed to publicize what happened.


----------



## AR&BOW

CashMoneyRugby said:


> I'm quoting myself because my comment was ignored and I feel it's the most important thing this thread has seen. What the heck does he mean by that "sentence"???
> 
> Tressa


There was another "Status of Elite" thread in which I posted a response, but did not do it here. Basically he got caught thinking he was in the right, but instead found out he had no basis for his allegations IMO. What he said was a clever positive spin on a situation in which he was wrong and now has to make some changes to the line up. Of course thats how I read it.


----------



## hartofthethumb

AR&BOW said:


> ...Now I already know the outcome...


Ok, I say we offer a bribe for info, I'm in for a buck, lol

I am not worried, it's pretty clear that the bows are still coming, and Strother Archery is moving forward, but with that said, I am very curious...


----------



## Beastmaster

Aggieland said:


> What does it take to be a "Staff Shooter" ? Just wondering what you have to do or acomplish to fill one of these positions..


It totally depends. 

If you're talking about a bow company, it's like a job application. You apply, get interviewed in some cases, and then if you're accepted, you shoot for that bow company and present their products for a year's length of time, or however long the contract is good for.

Depending on the contract, you will receive product at a highly discounted rate. Also depending on the contract, you may be taxed on the difference as imputed income.

To use Bowtech's contract as an example (since it's been so publicized recently), you:

a) Get a bow of your choosing for free

b) You have to buy two more bows at a highly discounted rate. This basically means at the end of this, you own a Ross, a Diamond, and a Bowtech bow.

c) You shoot a Bowtech bow for one year at various shoots

d) You're expected to be the next line of support for Pro Shops

e) You're expected to help out at shoots.

d) You have to keep the bows for 1 year. At which time after that, you can do whatever you want with it.

Being a shooter that wins a lot of stuff isn't a guarantee either. I use 3DGal here on AT as a good example, since she's won a World and National Champion title.

3DGal applied for a Bowtech Staff Shooter position. She has this incredible street cred, won stuff with Bowtech bows, and didn't get the staff shooter position in 2008 and 2009.

So, it all depends on a lot of factors as to whether you get a staff shooter position or not.

I'm very fortunate and extremely thankful to be able to represent a bow company. It's quite fun. And you don't make money doing it either. I do it for the enjoyment of it and the ability to connect with other archers.

-Steve


----------



## vhunter

I don't care about all the legal crap. Lets just see some dang bows. Anybody else notice that the bows are still missing from the site. Lets see some bows.


----------



## Aggieland

Beastmaster said:


> It totally depends.
> 
> If you're talking about a bow company, it's like a job application. You apply, get interviewed in some cases, and then if you're accepted, you shoot for that bow company and present their products for a year's length of time, or however long the contract is good for.
> 
> Depending on the contract, you will receive product at a highly discounted rate. Also depending on the contract, you may be taxed on the difference as imputed income.
> 
> To use Bowtech's contract as an example (since it's been so publicized recently), you:
> 
> a) Get a bow of your choosing for free
> 
> b) You have to buy two more bows at a highly discounted rate. This basically means at the end of this, you own a Ross, a Diamond, and a Bowtech bow.
> 
> c) You shoot a Bowtech bow for one year at various shoots
> 
> d) You're expected to be the next line of support for Pro Shops
> 
> e) You're expected to help out at shoots.
> 
> d) You have to keep the bows for 1 year. At which time after that, you can do whatever you want with it.
> 
> Being a shooter that wins a lot of stuff isn't a guarantee either. I use 3DGal here on AT as a good example, since she's won a World and National Champion title.
> 
> 3DGal applied for a Bowtech Staff Shooter position. She has this incredible street cred, won stuff with Bowtech bows, and didn't get the staff shooter position in 2008 and 2009.
> 
> So, it all depends on a lot of factors as to whether you get a staff shooter position or not.
> 
> I'm very fortunate and extremely thankful to be able to represent a bow company. It's quite fun. And you don't make money doing it either. I do it for the enjoyment of it and the ability to connect with other archers.
> 
> -Steve


Excellent post. perfect answer.


----------



## wassaw

Aggieland said:


> Please Explain to the somewhat computer challenged.. like me. thanks



that's just a link to be able to look at what the forum (engine/program) will be capable of.

I really like the "my Discussion" tab type instead of these link/drop down buttons.

i read on several V-Bulletin type formats and see the differences that the admin people allow us to be able to use.

that was link to the "how to use" book for that program


----------



## jjbuilder

Nuwwave said:


> We should remane it the Strother Bar & Grill.
> 
> It's like a bunch of guys who pop in and out of the bar each day.




Can I reserve the stool at the back corner? :darkbeer:
It has a great view of the aisle leading to the ladies room!


----------



## thenegotiator

Release the Mutants or else...

we will unleash ManBearPig...dun...dun...dun...!

here's to 4 and many more!


----------



## vhunter

How about some predator pics. Any bow. I need my Strother fix.


----------



## Aggieland

Lets see a "Stealth" Pic.. Wanna know what the Blackbird is all about.. Any bow will work.. heck post them all hurry before the mutants take over!:mg:


----------



## Aggieland

*This is all I can find..*

All I have to show..


----------



## vhunter

Aggieland said:


> All I have to show..


Wow I hope that date is off a little. Show us more.


----------



## Beastmaster

Aggieland said:


> Excellent post. perfect answer.


Thank you! 

There is a tad bit more. The benefits do aggregate after a while.

Once you get onto a staff position somewhere, you can parlay that into a bit more stuff, like:

Bohning - show that you're on staff with anyone archery related (shop or bow company shooter), and you can get onto their field staff. You also get 30% off of retail.

TRU-Ball - show you're on staff with someone archery (bow company or shop shooter) related, and you not only can get onto their staff, you get stuff at a discount, and the pro shop you work with also gets profit credit for it as well.

You also qualify for contingency money with both companies.

Other companies also have similar programs.

So - as you establish relationships, the benefits go on. The challenge is that you have to keep the relationships AND also show you're growing as an archer.

-Steve


----------



## ArrowDucker

Aggieland said:


> All I have to show..


That shop looks pretty familiar. I bought my Z-28 from Mike and Nick.


----------



## Aggieland

Oh really. I stole this pic from a different thread. You guys must have missed Early on..:shade:


----------



## MoBuzzCut

ArrowDucker said:


> That shop looks pretty familiar. I bought my Z-28 from Mike and Nick.


Yeah that was Custom Archery Supply


----------



## popestev

Nuwwave said:


> We should remane it the Strother Bar & Grill.
> 
> It's like a bunch of guys who pop in and out of the bar each day.


I wanna be Norm


----------



## P.Smash

I just wanna be the guy with a new SR-71!!! I'll be glad when all this crap is over.


----------



## hoefj

has anyone gotten their email form strother to verify their strotherarchery.com forum account?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

hoefj said:


> has anyone gotten their email form strother to verify their strotherarchery.com forum account?


Nothing yet!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

There are 185 users waiting for the activation now.


----------



## Nuwwave

:set1_draught2:

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


:hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## Nuwwave

[highlight]SA bows for sale on the net?[/highlight]

http://www.custom-arrows.com/vanquish.html


----------



## Nameless Hunter

Excellent Response!



Nuwwave said:


> :wav::rock::icon_1_lol::elch::guitarist2::dog1: :set1_punch: :banana::BrownBear::lol3::set1_polevault::elf_moon::blob1::uzi::cow::rofl: :target::rock-on::croc::bolt: :fencing::kev::aero::bump2::juggle::flypig::llama: :yield::hurt::flame:


----------



## Browtine22

Nuwwave said:


> SA bows for sale on the net?
> 
> http://www.custom-arrows.com/vanquish.html


AWESOME !!!!!!!!!


:wav::wav::wav:


----------



## AR&BOW

Nuwwave said:


> [highlight]SA bows for sale on the net?[/highlight]
> 
> http://www.custom-arrows.com/vanquish.html


So they are going to allow them to be sold on the internet?? I sure hope not, I don't like that idea at all.


----------



## hartofthethumb

AR&BOW said:


> So they are going to allow them to be sold on the internet?? I sure hope not, I don't like that idea at all.


:dontknow: Aparently they aren't for sale on that site, though it looked that way. Check this thread (post #6)...http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=986829


----------



## 2xR

Ich Bin said:


> So is there any real update?
> 
> The Strother site is back up so I assume the meeting went in favor of Strother. I read the statement by Pete, but I have yet to see where anyone has said as a result of the legal action whether or not Kevin can continue on making and producing his lineup for this year. Am I wrong or did I not see this?
> 
> *One thing I do find curious is Pete's comments about the 2010 line. He seems to insinuate that Kevin's lineup was the lineup pitched to Elite and that Elite was considering using his new designs for themselves. Also there seems to be some backpedaling about who designed the yet to be unveiled 2010 line. I mean if you say it is done, and no one else is there designing bows except Kevin, I don't understand how he did not design the 2010 line. I guess Elite could scrap his line, and just come out with something different, but then they would have to admit they changed plans.*
> 
> Either way I hope they both make it and are able to sell bows. Hopefully we can soon see both their lines in shops and we can decide for ourselves.
> 
> E



I couldn't agree more!!!

I am going to go out on a limb here (not really), and say that the 2010 Elite bow will be a GT500 with 1/2" less BH, a modular draw cam and Barnesdale limbs - WOW that sounds familiar doesn't it.


----------



## AR&BOW

hartofthethumb said:


> :dontknow: Aparently they aren't for sale on that site, though it looked that way. Check this thread (post #6)...http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=986829


Thank goodness!!


----------



## AR&BOW

2xR said:


> I couldn't agree more!!!
> 
> I am going to go out on a limb here (not really), and say that the 2010 Elite bow will be a GT500 with 1/2" less BH, a modular draw cam and Barnesdale limbs - WOW that sounds familiar doesn't it.


Your probably right, but with the statement he gave on the EAF it made it sound like they are going back to the drawing board to make a couple quick changes. . . . . probably a result from the mediation. Either way we shall see in about 60 days.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

This flexfits are the best in the biz & have the TAT seal of approval.:darkbeer: I have black, blue, & loden (tan/gold) in all sizes.


----------



## pluckem

2xR said:


> I couldn't agree more!!!
> 
> I am going to go out on a limb here (not really), and say that the 2010 Elite bow will be a GT500 with 1/2" less BH, a modular draw cam and Barnesdale limbs - WOW that sounds familiar doesn't it.



The real "design", or technology, in all of this is the cam.  Kevin designed it and has the patent on it. There is no debating this. The legal mess is with the contract between Elite and Kevin on who has rights to that design. Instead of going through the courts and risking not having a 2010 line that is suppose to come out in a month... I am guessing both companies will use the same cam and design around it.

The bows will differ in limb manufacturers, slight differences in ATA and BH, etc. 

Seems to make the most sense for both companies


----------



## popestev

Nuwwave said:


> :set1_draught2:
> 
> :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> 
> :hungry::hungry::hungry:


Can Ihave the chilie cheese fries, and a Lg epsi: and a side of :chicken01: wings please? 
Norm


----------



## a1shooter

ToughAntlerTees said:


> There are 185 users waiting for the activation now.


190 now.

Hope Dave is OK.


----------



## archer58 in pa

AR&BOW said:


> So they are going to allow them to be sold on the internet?? I sure hope not, I don't like that idea at all.


Why Not?


----------



## vhunter

hartofthethumb said:


> :dontknow: Aparently they aren't for sale on that site, though it looked that way. Check this thread (post #6)...http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=986829


So what did post #6 say. The thread is gone now.

Also I don't mind Internet sales if you don't have a dealer near by.


----------



## Aggieland

Looks like some orders are being placed and prob soon if not already being shipped.. :teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*Strother Archery*

FYI,


Strother Archery took a different a new approach to production.

The first run of 50 bows were built and tested, they had a variable of +/- 3.6 fps between bows of the same model. This was done to ensure all of the components are to our standards. Next step, the large production run of components are having the camo and anodizing applied. Next step will be shipping them out to dealers.

We are very aware of the disappointment that you feel when you purchase a product that doesn't live up to the hype. Each bow was tested through 3 separate graphs. The graphs are all from different manufacturers.

From everyone at Strother Archery have a great day!


----------



## fourbarrel

Thanks for the info Kevin quality over quanity anyday for me.


----------



## goldtip22

Kevin Strother1 said:


> FYI,
> 
> 
> Strother Archery took a different a new approach to production.
> 
> The first run of 50 bows were built and tested, they had a variable of +/- 3.6 fps between bows of the same model. This was done to ensure all of the components are to our standards. Next step, the large production run of components are having the camo and anodizing applied. Next step will be shipping them out to dealers.
> 
> We are very aware of the disappointment that you feel when you purchase a product that doesn't live up to the hype. Each bow was tested through 3 separate graphs. The graphs are all from different manufacturers.
> 
> From everyone at Strother Archery have a great day!


Good to have you back on the forum Kevin. Can't wait to get my hands on a Vanquish. You're up kind of early aren't you


----------



## rocken rod

*News*

Thanks for the news Kevin, can't wait. Good luck!


----------



## alfabuck

Looking foward to seeing all this over with and SA at full bore. Can't wait for mine. Good luck Kev.


----------



## PREZ

Finally so good news.....Welcome back KS..... Bring on my SR-71


----------



## jdduffy

Kevin Strother1 said:


> FYI,
> 
> 
> Strother Archery took a different a new approach to production.
> 
> The first run of 50 bows were built and tested, they had a variable of +/- 3.6 fps between bows of the same model. This was done to ensure all of the components are to our standards. Next step, the large production run of components are having the camo and anodizing applied. Next step will be shipping them out to dealers.
> 
> We are very aware of the disappointment that you feel when you purchase a product that doesn't live up to the hype. Each bow was tested through 3 separate graphs. The graphs are all from different manufacturers.
> 
> From everyone at Strother Archery have a great day!


good to hear from you Kevin.I like the way your going about this making sure all the bows meet their ratings.once you get all squared away you have to get to work an the long ata bow for us target guys.I'll be shooting my XLR while I'm waiting!


----------



## vhunter

Kevin Strother1 said:


> FYI,
> 
> 
> Strother Archery took a different a new approach to production.
> 
> The first run of 50 bows were built and tested, they had a variable of +/- 3.6 fps between bows of the same model. This was done to ensure all of the components are to our standards. Next step, the large production run of components are having the camo and anodizing applied. Next step will be shipping them out to dealers.
> 
> We are very aware of the disappointment that you feel when you purchase a product that doesn't live up to the hype. Each bow was tested through 3 separate graphs. The graphs are all from different manufacturers.
> 
> From everyone at Strother Archery have a great day!



Great to hear. Looks like quality should not be an issue with SA. I'm looking forward to placing my order when the longer ATA bows come out. You have sold me on these bows.


----------



## Karbon

GLAD TO HEAR KEVIN

I can't wait to get my grubby hands on the Vanquish!:darkbeer:

Best of luck gettng everything done!


----------



## mchildress

Thanks Kevin


----------



## Ich Bin

So I guess this means Strother prevailed in the "meeting" arbitration and he is allowed to proceed. Wow, I guess Elite lost and they didn't have a leg to stand on after all.

Best of luck to both parties.

E


----------



## Rattler

What up Stranger!


----------



## Terry G

*Thanks for the update*

Good to hear your typing Kevin. Would always have quality over quanity. Looking forward to my Lefty "Infinity". I know it's been said before, but if you need someone to test a lefty for you, just send it down and I'll put it through it's paces for a couple of years and then let you know if it's ready to ship.

Terry G
Hey Mike is my Bow in yet?


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

Kevin Strother1 said:


> FYI,
> 
> 
> Strother Archery took a different a new approach to production.
> 
> The first run of 50 bows were built and tested, they had a variable of +/- 3.6 fps between bows of the same model. This was done to ensure all of the components are to our standards. Next step, the large production run of components are having the camo and anodizing applied. Next step will be shipping them out to dealers.
> 
> We are very aware of the disappointment that you feel when you purchase a product that doesn't live up to the hype. Each bow was tested through 3 separate graphs. The graphs are all from different manufacturers.
> 
> From everyone at Strother Archery have a great day!


WHOA! I read this post and figured it was someone else pulling info off the SA website. Then I saw who posted it! Yay! Glad to have you back Kevin and I'm also glad that it seems things have been going well for you! 

LOOKING VERY MUCH FORWARD,

Tressa


----------



## b_vanfossen

Kevin Strother1 said:


> FYI,
> 
> 
> Strother Archery took a different a new approach to production.
> 
> The first run of 50 bows were built and tested, they had a variable of +/- 3.6 fps between bows of the same model. This was done to ensure all of the components are to our standards. Next step, the large production run of components are having the camo and anodizing applied. Next step will be shipping them out to dealers.
> 
> We are very aware of the disappointment that you feel when you purchase a product that doesn't live up to the hype. Each bow was tested through 3 separate graphs. The graphs are all from different manufacturers.
> 
> From everyone at Strother Archery have a great day!


I'm worried about this much excitement for Aggieland- don't want him to keel over before he get's his new bow!


----------



## Wbuffetjr1

This thread got so crazy that I have not gone back and read everything. I must have missed it. Looks like everything is a go for Strother Archery?? Were there any details? Just like that, they are back up?? Sweet if so!


----------



## Nuwwave

Kevin Strother1 said:


> FYI,
> 
> 
> Strother Archery took a different a new approach to production.
> 
> The first run of 50 bows were built and tested, they had a variable of +/- 3.6 fps between bows of the same model. This was done to ensure all of the components are to our standards. Next step, the large production run of components are having the camo and anodizing applied. Next step will be shipping them out to dealers.
> 
> We are very aware of the disappointment that you feel when you purchase a product that doesn't live up to the hype. Each bow was tested through 3 separate graphs. The graphs are all from different manufacturers.
> 
> From everyone at Strother Archery have a great day!


Short and sweet, but at least he is posting again.


----------



## Aggieland

b_vanfossen said:


> I'm worried about this much excitement for Aggieland- don't want him to keel over before he get's his new bow!


Whoooo Hooooo, Exciting is right brother and sisters.. Ready to get my hands on my Sr-71. Going to be nice knowing that all the bows will be within 4fps of each other.. Pretty good deal.. I do believe mine has been ordered and hope that it reaches me before my upcoming elk hunt.. Cant wait to see that beast setup.. Kevin mentioned that one of the bows he had setup at the same specs I shoot.. 28'' draw 81# 400g arrow...336- 337fps... and smooth as butter on the draw.. can't wait..


----------



## thelefty41

I can't wait to test drive an infinity. I have a dealer only 45 min. away. I guess I will be driving him nuts with phone calls until he gets one in.


----------



## Luckiduc13

I think this thread deserves my 1000 post!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Kevin Strother1 said:


> FYI,
> 
> 
> Strother Archery took a different a new approach to production.
> 
> The first run of 50 bows were built and tested, they had a variable of +/- 3.6 fps between bows of the same model. This was done to ensure all of the components are to our standards. Next step, the large production run of components are having the camo and anodizing applied. Next step will be shipping them out to dealers.
> 
> We are very aware of the disappointment that you feel when you purchase a product that doesn't live up to the hype. Each bow was tested through 3 separate graphs. The graphs are all from different manufacturers.
> 
> From everyone at Strother Archery have a great day!


Best news we have had in a couple of weeks!!!


----------



## Aggieland

Luckiduc13 said:


> I think this thread deserves my 1000 post!


Congradulations on your 1000 post.> I got mine on this forum and never even noticed.. :mg:


----------



## eblues

Kevin,
Do you have a general time-frame that the company is striving to have these bows available for sale?

Thank you.


----------



## Dave Nowlin

You're on the wrong thread. The GENERAL is a BowTech.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Nuwwave

Aggieland said:


> Congradulations on your 1000 post.> I got mine on this forum and never even noticed.. :mg:


Guys, thats cool and all, but I don't get it???

What does 1000 matter or even 2000 posts matter?

It's just the number of time we wrote something stupid.

It doesn't mean your good or dedicated to archery.

It a computer. Go out and shoot a 1000 times.


----------



## AR&BOW

Wbuffetjr1 said:


> This thread got so crazy that I have not gone back and read everything. I must have missed it. Looks like everything is a go for Strother Archery?? Were there any details? Just like that, they are back up?? Sweet if so!


No details yet and there may never be. I am going to guess that they agreed to keep what happened under wraps so as not to tarnish either company in any way. SA will continue as planned and in my mind if the decision was to not let out details, but rather to get back to business it was a high class decision. No need to drag anyone through the mud.


----------



## Rambu

i can not wait to get my bow, just hope its by sept 12th


----------



## a1shooter

*Camo pic*

Anyone see the camo bow pic on the blog yet?:smile:


----------



## Arky1cam

a1shooter said:


> Anyone see the camo bow pic on the blog yet?:smile:


Looks Good! I may have to re-think the all black???


----------



## vhunter

a1shooter said:


> Anyone see the camo bow pic on the blog yet?:smile:


I like it a lot.


----------



## a1shooter

*Sharp*



Arky1cam said:


> Looks Good! I may have to re-think the all black???


It does look sharp. Definitely something different too! :smile:


----------



## Terps1

i'm gonna be rockin the black limbs camo riser after seeing that pic


----------



## a1shooter

*Thanks*

Thanks Mr. Strother for the update. Good to here that SA will be putting so much emphasis on quality/customer sastifaction!!! Not that anyone expected anything less. :thumbs_up


----------



## SportHunter

Nice looking bow. Might have to test shoot one of those if we get a dealer nearby.


----------



## Leffe

And the SR 71..................................dressed in black OOHHYYEE


----------



## AR&BOW

Hmmm, dont know if I dig that camo yet or not. I do think a black riser with that camo for the limbs might be pretty sick.:darkbeer:


----------



## tparchery

SAWEEEET!! I cant wait


----------



## tnarb

Would like to shoot the Vanquish.......

So has it all been decided, is there a truce, white flag any of the above, or are we still in speculation mode?


----------



## Early Ice

*Sweet predator camo*

Hey guys look! It's an Elite in Dec Brown..oh I mean Strother. I can't image why Elite Archery is upset.


----------



## AR&BOW

tnarb said:


> Would like to shoot the Vanquish.......
> 
> So has it all been decided, is there a truce, white flag any of the above, or are we still in speculation mode?


No, it is over and Strother bows will be out shortly.


----------



## 220

vhunter said:


> I like it a lot.
> View attachment 619246
> 
> 
> View attachment 619247


Wow. Love the Predator camo. Very sharp. 

Now, if they ever get a dealer nearby, I might get a chance to test a few arrows downrange!


----------



## Justin82

what kind of prices are we looking at? wondering if i should wait on getting that New Breed Genetix...decisions decisions


----------



## Smeagol

AR&BOW said:


> No, it is over and Strother bows will be out shortly.


Cool! Do you have a link to the press release stating the results?


----------



## standsitter

AR&BOW said:


> No, it is over and Strother bows will be out shortly.


?????????????????????????


----------



## vhunter

Well seeing that SA is back up and running I would say round 1 goes to SA. I'm sure there is more legal stuff coming. A lot of KS haters out there. Just let it go and lets enjoy both companies. End the end it is us archers that benefit for it.


----------



## Rambu

Early Ice said:


> Hey guys look! It's an Elite in Dec Brown..oh I mean Strother. I can't image why Elite Archery is upset.


grow up.... do you need me to list all the changes.... things that are diff..... Its the same designer so whats your beef??????


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

vhunter said:


> I like it a lot.
> View attachment 619246
> 
> 
> View attachment 619247


Very cool V. Now when I get my SR71 I will have triplets in Predator. E-500, Energy and SR71. Of course I wouldn't mind if they somehow came out with a Night Vision Green Infinity!!!!!

TEXAS


----------



## vhunter

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Very cool V. Now when I get my SR71 I will have triplets in Predator. E-500, Energy and SR71. Of course I wouldn't mind if they somehow came out with a Night Vision Green Infinity!!!!!
> 
> TEXAS


Should be a very nice collection. I'm waiting for the longer ATA bow. Kevin gave me a date, but with the recent legal actions I'm not sure that date is still valid. I'm hoping my the end of the year. We will see.


----------



## hartofthethumb

That predator looks even better than I expected. I could definitely see a Vanquish in that pattern sitting by the black SR-71 before long, anyone wanna buy an AM?


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

hartofthethumb said:


> That predator looks even better than I expected. I could definitely see a Vanquish in that pattern sitting by the black SR-71 before long, *anyone wanna buy an AM?:*D


I'm not a morning person and I don't shoot Hoyts either LOLOLOLOL I do understand though. You just can't have one Strother:darkbeer:

TEXAS


----------



## Otter5

Early Ice said:


> Hey guys look! It's an Elite in Dec Brown..oh I mean Strother. I can't image why Elite Archery is upset.


Lost your cable again, eh. Missing your favorite soap? Give it a rest.


----------



## vhunter

hartofthethumb said:


> That predator looks even better than I expected. I could definitely see a Vanquish in that pattern sitting by the black SR-71 before long, anyone wanna buy an AM?


I hear ya. I'm thinking about getting a Stealth (black) longer ATA bow(whatever the name is) and if I like it I may sell my beloved black sunshine and buy a predator Infinity.


----------



## ArrowDucker

thelefty41 said:


> I can't wait to test drive an infinity. I have a dealer only 45 min. away. I guess I will be driving him nuts with phone calls until he gets one in.


Just curious. Who is your dealer 45mins away?? I'm kinda interested in a Vanquis. It sounds like a 2009 Z-28 with all the bugs worked out on the riser and centershot issues.


Rich


----------



## Rambu

more pics on the blog.... the Sr looks sweet... but i am starting to think all that reflex could be torque happy.. Thinking about the Infinity now...


----------



## Aggieland

Whats up fellas.. I just got a break from work. All those days when i was chillin on the computer just came back to haunt me.. Pilgrims Pride delievered 160,000 chickens for me to raise today. Ugh trust me its not what you would call a layed back job.. Glad to finally see some camo pics looks very sweet.. But I chose the SR in All black "Stealth" Can't wait .... Guess im headed back to work .. keep things rolling.:shade:


----------



## hartofthethumb

TEXAS 10PT said:


> I'm not a morning person and I don't shoot Hoyts either


Lol, took me a second there. I can actually ditto both your sentiments, I am most certainly NOT a morning person, and I basically don't shoot Hoyts either. 
Love the AM, but it just seems to sit collecting dust while I shoot the GTO. Letting it go to fund a Vanquish is looking more and more like a good plan, I'm trying to wait for the SR to get here and make sure it shoots well for me first, but.........


----------



## mtelknut

When is AT going to allow pics from the manufacturer? If things are going as planned and bows are being sold then they should be able to post pics... IMO


----------



## Yichi

thelefty41 said:


> I can't wait to test drive an infinity. I have a dealer only 45 min. away. I guess I will be driving him nuts with phone calls until he gets one in.


Which dealer is this? I am in House Springs and wanting to go put in an order for one this weekend


----------



## ArrowDucker

Yichi said:


> Which dealer is this? I am in House Springs and wanting to go put in an order for one this weekend


 I am guessing Sullivan MO or Chester IL. I know Custom Archery in Lebanon MO for sure will be carrying them. They are great guys to deal with as well.


Rich


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Rambu said:


> more pics on the blog.... the Sr looks sweet... but i am starting to think all that reflex could be torque happy.. Thinking about the Infinity now...


What do you mean Rambu? Everybody who has shot one says it shoots great. If it draws and holds as easy and smooth as has been noted, I just can't imagine having any other bow. If this bow IBO's at 347 at 29/70, that means I'll be close to 300fps with my 477gr hunting arrow:mg::mg::mg:

TEXAS


----------



## MoBuzzCut

ArrowDucker said:


> I am guessing Sullivan MO or Chester IL. I know Custom Archery in Lebanon MO for sure will be carrying them. They are great guys to deal with as well.
> 
> 
> Rich


They are good guys to deal with


----------



## Rambu

TEXAS 10PT said:


> What do you mean Rambu? Everybody who has shot one says it shoots great. If it draws and holds as easy and smooth as has been noted, I just can't imagine having any other bow. If this bow IBO's at 347 at 29/70, that means I'll be close to 300fps with my 477gr hunting arrow:mg::mg::mg:
> 
> TEXAS


I know.... I know..... I just had the feel of the monster in my head where you can torque it really easy... I do not what a bow that the ever so slight grip change(hunting weird position) can put me off a few inch..


----------



## tuskbuster

Rambu said:


> I know.... I know..... I just had the feel of the monster in my head where you can torque it really easy... I do not what a bow that the ever so slight grip change(hunting weird position) can put me off a few inch..


I don't think you'll have anything to worry about.


----------



## aj wright

*Ownership*

I've been skimming through all of the threads I can find on Strother bow and saw the post and the new website stating that the Stother team consisted of Brian Park is the president and ceo and then mentioned Kevin and his part. 

My question, (forgive me if this has been asked or if obvious), but is Kevin the owner? Co-owner? Consultant? I am curious as to how that all worked out. Thanks.


----------



## Aggieland

Texas 10.... that arrow is going to simply disappear when it makes contact with anything walking in the good ol U.S.


----------



## Okie918

standsitter said:


> ?????????????????????????


Why all the question marks? Did you not understand the post? Strother bows are good to go.


----------



## EliteGThoe

TEXAS 10PT said:


> What do you mean Rambu? Everybody who has shot one says it shoots great. If it draws and holds as easy and smooth as has been noted, I just can't imagine having any other bow. If this bow IBO's at 347 at 29/70, that means I'll be close to 300fps with my 477gr hunting arrow:mg::mg::mg:
> 
> TEXAS


Holy kenetic energy, I would be confident shooting a deer in the ass with those numbers


----------



## 220

ArrowDucker said:


> I am guessing Sullivan MO or Chester IL. I know Custom Archery in Lebanon MO for sure will be carrying them. They are great guys to deal with as well.
> 
> 
> Rich


Where did you find info on a dealer in Chester carrying SA bows? I looked on their website and didn't see any on the map? 

Chester is about a 30-45 minute drive for me.


----------



## Aggieland

Shouldent be long before Reps start receiving their bows. And then the consumers.. Oh wait THATS ME...


----------



## gjs4

wow!!! cant wait- for a confirmation email or my bow....


----------



## clemsongrad

*Strother*

Kevin (Kevin Strother1),

I'm not really clear on this either.... Do you have enough ownership to control the "bow" decisions that impact the future users...??? ....its just not obvious from what has been released or on the web site.....

thanks



aj wright said:


> I've been skimming through all of the threads I can find on Strother bow and saw the post and the new website stating that the Stother team consisted of Brian Park is the president and ceo and then mentioned Kevin and his part.
> 
> My question, (forgive me if this has been asked or if obvious), but is Kevin the owner? Co-owner? Consultant? I am curious as to how that all worked out. Thanks.





aj wright said:


> I've been skimming through all of the threads I can find on Strother bow and saw the post and the new website stating that the Stother team consisted of Brian Park is the president and ceo and then mentioned Kevin and his part.
> 
> My question, (forgive me if this has been asked or if obvious), but is Kevin the owner? Co-owner? Consultant? I am curious as to how that all worked out. Thanks.


----------



## clemsongrad

*SA Infinity*

I am trying to sell enough old bows to get my hands on an INFINITY....

Is the 325-328fps for a 28" bow correct....I assume this is at 350 grain arrow weight at 70lbs....

Anyone know for sure???


----------



## nontypical

TEXAS 10PT said:


> What do you mean Rambu? Everybody who has shot one says it shoots great. If it draws and holds as easy and smooth as has been noted, I just can't imagine having any other bow. If this bow IBO's at 347 at 29/70, that means I'll be close to 300fps with my 477gr hunting arrow:mg::mg::mg:
> 
> TEXAS


I can't find many posts with anyone shooting this bow. Can someone point me in the right direction.


----------



## popestev

Luckiduc13 said:


> I think this thread deserves my 1000 post!


I got number 1500 on this thread, This thread holds many fond memeories for alot of us. Aggie got a cool new avitar, RAMBU was born, several set records with number of posts and having the honor of the 1,000 for the post and even the 2,000 there are many fond memeories here.


Nuwwave said:


> Guys, thats cool and all, but I don't get it???
> 
> What does 1000 matter or even 2000 posts matter? Wait till you get your 1,000 post it is incedible. I can't even descibe it
> It's just the number of time we wrote something stupid.
> 
> It doesn't mean your good or dedicated to archery.
> 
> It a computer. Go out and shoot a 1000 times.


----------



## Browtine22

I am hoping to have an SR 71 in my hands before the end of the month. First time I've ever bought a bow without shooting it first. Based on what Kevin has done before I am confident that I have nothing to worry about.

Sounds like Strother Archery has a good handle on quality control. I'm glad they are taking the time to be sure things are right before customer shipping begins.


----------



## clemsongrad

*and McLuvin???*

and whoever McLuvin is and a few more got banned!!!!!!!!!!!ukey:


----------



## popestev

clemsongrad said:


> and whoever McLuvin is and a few more got banned!!!!!!!!!!!ukey:


Why did Mcluvin and others get banned?


----------



## Aggieland

I Miss Mc lovein


----------



## clemsongrad

*McLuvin*

not sure......



popestev said:


> Why did Mcluvin and others get banned?


----------



## popestev

Well may they rest in peace :darkbeer: hoist one for the banned


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Anyone notice that AT removed the sticky regarding Strother & Elite. Very good sign!


----------



## tuskbuster

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Anyone notice that AT removed the sticky regarding Strother & Elite. Very good sign!


The best sign was seeing Kevin posting. Now where is Crackers


----------



## Crackers

tuskbuster said:


> The best sign was seeing Kevin posting. Now where is Crackers



Just back from the hospital


----------



## hartofthethumb

Crackers said:


> Just back from the hospital


:mg:Rutt Ro, hope everything is ok.


----------



## Avalon

Okie918 said:


> Why all the question marks? Did you not understand the post? Strother bows are good to go.


Probably depends on whether you talk to a guy named Kevin or a guy named Pete.


----------



## three5x5s

I do hope all is OK with you & family??


----------



## tuskbuster

Crackers said:


> Just back from the hospital


Did you bring dinner?


----------



## ArrowDucker

220 said:


> Where did you find info on a dealer in Chester carrying SA bows? I looked on their website and didn't see any on the map?
> 
> Chester is about a 30-45 minute drive for me.


 It was just guess on my part before I saw the dealers listed on the SA site. From what I saw there isn't many dealers if at all in IL.


----------



## Crackers

tuskbuster said:


> Did you bring dinner?


No I let her fix her own LOL Matt and I ate though...


I have kept it off forum but my son who had come to work for us had a accident and broke his ankle in 3 places and his leg below the knee. The ankle was a very serious break and we were lucky in getting one of the best to do the surgery. He can not put any pressure on the foot for the next 10 weeks so my wife and I had been doing double duty helping with his family plus our work here. So I' sorry if pms have been reall slow getting answered but the hours have been more then plenty and we are all just a little beat.

Good news is I can post again


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

nontypical said:


> I can't find many posts with anyone shooting this bow. Can someone point me in the right direction.


It was shot at Crackers shop and reviewed. Kevin has also said it was a real shooter. All this information was on a thread before it got whacked by the temporary injuntion. And I mean temporary!!!! LMAO!!!!

TEXAS


----------



## popestev

Crackers said:


> No I let her fix her own LOL Matt and I ate though...
> 
> 
> I have kept it off forum but my son who had come to work for us had a accident and broke his ankle in 3 places and his leg below the knee. The ankle was a very serious break and we were lucky in getting one of the best to do the surgery. He can not put any pressure on the foot for the next 10 weeks so my wife and I had been doing double duty helping with his family plus our work here. So I' sorry if pms have been reall slow getting answered but the hours have been more then plenty and we are all just a little beat.
> 
> Good news is I can post again


That is terrible news, At least he has family that can help him. Good luck and hope he recovers well.


----------



## b_vanfossen

Crackers said:


> No I let her fix her own LOL Matt and I ate though...
> 
> 
> I have kept it off forum but my son who had come to work for us had a accident and broke his ankle in 3 places and his leg below the knee. The ankle was a very serious break and we were lucky in getting one of the best to do the surgery. He can not put any pressure on the foot for the next 10 weeks so my wife and I had been doing double duty helping with his family plus our work here. So I' sorry if pms have been reall slow getting answered but the hours have been more then plenty and we are all just a little beat.
> 
> Good news is I can post again



wow- sorry to hear that. I hope he gets well soon!


----------



## popestev

Crackers said:


> Good news is I can post again


I forgote Welcome to Strothers Bar and GRill. We have been having a good time waiting for the news, happy you could join us.

Have one on the house:darkbeer:


----------



## hartofthethumb

b_vanfossen said:


> wow- sorry to hear that. I hope he gets well soon!


Ditto, hope his leg recovers 100%, doesn't sound fun.


----------



## Aggieland

I'm an X-ray tech/Poultry Farmer.. ha... and to have that many breaks on one lower extremity.. Man, he must have hit something really solid really fast.. I would say 9 of 10 ankle problems are just sprains and if you do break and ankle you did something really rough to it.. Wishing and praying for your sons speedy recovery.. The old ortho doc will have him back in shape in no time..


----------



## Nuwwave

:darkbeer:


----------



## jjbuilder

Sorry to hear about your son Crackers. That had to hurt like [email protected]#l !!:mg:
Hopefully all will be okay. Good luck!:teeth:


----------



## VorTexan

Wow Mike! Hope your son gets better and you find a way to get some rest!


----------



## mtelknut

I can't believe this was on page 3,,, Prayers for your son Mike,,, hope he recovers soon with no problems...


----------



## a1shooter

*Crackers*

I'm sorry to hear about your son. I hope his recovery is full and timely. 

Welcome back.


----------



## a1shooter

*Rip*



clemsongrad said:


> and whoever McLuvin is and a few more got banned!!!!!!!!!!!ukey:


*:angel:RIP mcluvin!!!!! :angel:*We all, well I miss you anyways! :thumbs_up wherever you are.


----------



## pointndog

*Crackers*

Sorry to hear about your son..... Hope he gets better.......


----------



## Aggieland

Well, I guess our thread is slowly starting to die away.. I might have a breakdown guys.


----------



## tparchery

My thoughts go out to your family crackers hope everything goes fine for you


----------



## mdewitt71

Dang Mike, Sorry to hear about your son, I hope he recovers well. 

Tell him to look at the bright side, looks like he wont have to weed wack again for at least 10 weeks.


----------



## JRH60

Crackers said:


> No I let her fix her own LOL Matt and I ate though...
> 
> 
> I have kept it off forum but my son who had come to work for us had a accident and broke his ankle in 3 places and his leg below the knee. The ankle was a very serious break and we were lucky in getting one of the best to do the surgery. He can not put any pressure on the foot for the next 10 weeks so my wife and I had been doing double duty helping with his family plus our work here. So I' sorry if pms have been reall slow getting answered but the hours have been more then plenty and we are all just a little beat.
> 
> Good news is I can post again


Best wishes for a speedy and complete recovery for your son Mike.


----------



## Yichi

So very sorry to hear about your son Mike. Prayers and best wishes sent from the wife and I. 

While I'm stopping by the bar and grill, can I order a Western BBQ Doublecheeseburger w/ fries and a Beer plz?


----------



## Terry G

*Prayers for Matt*

Glad to see your back, welcome to the thread to end all threads, Great bunch here. And just in case you didn't read all of the posts, I'll add my new signature:

Terry G
Hey Mike is my Bow in yet?
Lefty "Infinity" on order.


----------



## tuskbuster

Aggieland said:


> Well, I guess our thread is slowly starting to die away.. I might have a breakdown guys.


Look at the bright side...... Bows will be shipping very soon.


----------



## Ich Bin

Crackers,

Prayers and thoughts for your son and family. How wonderful it truly is to have family who care, and make sacrifices for us in times of need. I am sure he appreciates it more than he can express.

Take Care,

E


----------



## xm15e2m4

Prayers sent for your son Crackers.


----------



## thelefty41

ArrowDucker and Yichi, I am talking about going through Oak Grove Archery in sullivan to get a bow. They are the closest dealer to the St. Louis area.


----------



## Beastmaster

Mike - best wishes to your son. Breaks like that have to have a slow recovery time, but in the end, he'll be better off for it.

-Steve


----------



## badbow148

Prayers out to you and yours from me and mine Mike (Crackers)


----------



## Rorschach

badbow148 said:


> Prayers out to you and yours from me and mine Mike (Crackers)


Amazing how many people will suck up when they want something from you!


----------



## Beastmaster

Rorschach said:


> Amazing how many people will suck up when they want something from you!


Hm. I'm not a Strothers nor a Carter Archery customer. Yet I sent wishes hoping Crackers' son gets better soon.

Am I a suck up?


----------



## mtelknut

Rorschach said:


> Amazing how many people will suck up when they want something from you!


That's just wrong,, we are not sucking up. SOME of us actually care,,, obviously you don't have that problem...


----------



## Otter5

Rorschach said:


> Amazing how many people will suck up when they want something from you!


Uncalled for.:thumbs_do


----------



## Browtine22

Rorschach said:


> Amazing how many people will suck up when they want something from you!


Never ordered a darn thing from Crackers but always enjoy and appreciate the information he provides here. I wish his family well.

Your comment was out of line.


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

Rorschach said:


> Amazing how many people will suck up when they want something from you!


*angry eyes*
how ridiculously rude.

Crackers i hope your son recovers quickly! I also hope this jerk of a poster above breaks HIS ankle in multiple places. 

Tressa


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Tressa,

I hope you aren't a voodoo queen!!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

Rorschach said:


> Amazing how many people will suck up when they want something from you!



What an *****! Karma sucks buddy and yours is coming! 

I wish nothing but positive things for Crackers and his family! Great guy that loves to share his knowledge with the masses. Don't want a thing from him, just feel for his family. All our best thoughts coming your way!

DOA


----------



## Arrowflngr

I hope crackers family has best of luck and health, and its got nothing to do with the fact that I want him to make a harness for my bow very soon.


----------



## badbow148

Rorschach said:


> Amazing how many people will suck up when they want something from you!


I have been on here a lot look at the post count and have read most if not all having to do with Mike (crackers) business and the quality of him and his family to all. So go find something else to do dip stick some where else.


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Tressa,
> 
> I hope you aren't a voodoo queen!!!!


*dances around a fire yelling gibberish*


----------



## rodney482

Rorschach said:


> Amazing how many people will suck up when they want something from you!


Welcome to Archerytalk

I can see your going to make alot of friends here.

This is probably one of the most rude comments I have ever read on AT.


----------



## TheMich.Archer

I remember when My older Brother Broke his ankle and leg about the way That Mike Carters son did .It is a very painful and serious injury that left My brother unable to work for the rest of his life.. I hope for a better recovery for him... 

I apologize for making the comment a while back about this thread should be closed down because it no longer pertained to the original subject.. 



Good Luck Mike...


----------



## AR&BOW

cashmoneyrugby said:


> *angry eyes*
> how ridiculously rude.
> 
> Crackers i hope your son recovers quickly! I also hope this jerk of a poster above breaks his ankle in multiple places.
> 
> tressa





kevin strother1 said:


> tressa,
> 
> i hope you aren't a voodoo queen!!!!


:roflmao:


----------



## TXHRTHNTR

I hope your son has a full and speedy recovery Mike - my wife had a very similiar leg/ankle injury last year and is now doing great. Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## 2xR

rodney482 said:


> Welcome to Archerytalk
> 
> I can see your going to make alot of friends here.
> 
> *This is probably one of the most rude comments I have ever read on AT.*




Wish I were so lucky. This IS the rudest comment I haveever read on AT. Best wishes Mike to you and yours!


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

2xR said:


> Wish I were so lucky. This IS the rudest comment I haveever read on AT. Best wishes Mike to you and yours!


Rude is an understatement. Nice impact he's making as a new member:thumbs_do. Mike I hope your son has a speedy recovery and has no bad lasting effects from his injury!!!!

TEXAS


----------



## Rorschach

Beastmaster said:


> Hm. I'm not a Strothers nor a Carter Archery customer. Yet I sent wishes hoping Crackers' son gets better soon.
> 
> Am I a suck up?


I am sure his bones will heal faster now that you care!


----------



## AR&BOW

Rorschach said:


> I am sure his bones will heal faster now that you care!


I wish I could say what I wanted about your rudeness, but I would rather not get banned. :tape:

Here is for starters :brick:


----------



## rodney482

Rorschach said:


> I am sure his bones will heal faster now that you care!


Hope you enjoyed your time on AT...


----------



## Rorschach

AR&BOW said:


> I wish I could say what I wanted about your rudeness, but I would rather not get banned. :tape:
> 
> Here is for starters :brick:


Rude....... or honest!


----------



## Browtine22

Rorschach said:


> I am sure his bones will heal faster now that you care!


Why be a jerk ? :thumbs_do


----------



## RamRock

OMG what an AZZ!!:angry::thumbs_do


----------



## Rorschach

Browtine22 said:


> Why be a jerk ? :thumbs_do


I'm not here so you feel good. It's an archery forum. If you want moma's lovin, give her a call and stop bothering me!


----------



## b_vanfossen

Rorschach said:


> I'm not here so you feel good. It's an archery forum. If you want moma's lovin, give her a call and stop bothering me!


wow- aren't you mr. cool. I know you just made up the account to be an arse


----------



## RamRock

b_vanfossen said:


> wow- aren't you mr. cool. I know you just made up the account to be an arse


I think his SECONDS are numbered here!


----------



## Rorschach

b_vanfossen said:


> wow- aren't you mr. cool. I know you just made up the account to be an arse


I just call it how I see it. If you don't like it, don't engage. I'm not here to be rude, just not afraid to state the obvious.

I also am not here to argue or defend my comments, so I'm out.


----------



## Beastmaster

Wow. That was a quick hook job on that pinhead.


----------



## Rorschach

Beastmaster said:


> Wow. That was a quick hook job on that pinhead.


:set1_signs009:


----------



## rodney482

Beastmaster said:


> Wow. That was a quick hook job on that pinhead.


Mods do a great job!


----------



## jwolfe78

Kevin Strother1 said:


> FYI,
> 
> 
> Strother Archery took a different a new approach to production.
> 
> The first run of 50 bows were built and tested, they had a variable of +/- 3.6 fps between bows of the same model. This was done to ensure all of the components are to our standards. Next step, the large production run of components are having the camo and anodizing applied. Next step will be shipping them out to dealers.
> 
> We are very aware of the disappointment that you feel when you purchase a product that doesn't live up to the hype. Each bow was tested through 3 separate graphs. The graphs are all from different manufacturers.
> 
> From everyone at Strother Archery have a great day!



Cant wait to try one out.


----------



## Beastmaster

rodney482 said:


> Mods do a great job!


No kidding!


----------



## Roarschach

Tastes like chicken!


----------



## Billincamo

So whatever happened to Strother bows and this post? I have been out hunting the last 3 weeks. When I left Strother Archery was all the rage and now it seems like it does not exist. The website has not been updated in 2 months and it sounds like their legal problems did not go well for them?


----------



## DeepFried

Billincamo said:


> So whatever happened to Strother bows and this post? I have been out hunting the last 3 weeks. When I left Strother Archery was all the rage and now it seems like it does not exist. The website has not been updated in 2 months and it sounds like their legal problems did not go well for them?


Oh things have changed.... They are getting some great reviews....:thumbs_up


----------



## Billincamo

That was 4 months ago. I shot them for myself at the ATA show. A solid bow but needs some cosmetic changes. The camo had a generic look and the limb pockets were painted instead of anadized. Otherwise a nice bow. The best bow small company bow in my opinion was Athens Archery. Nice shooting and very good fit and finish.


----------



## Crackers

Billincamo said:


> That was 4 months ago. I shot them for myself at the ATA show. A solid bow but needs some cosmetic changes. The camo had a generic look and the limb pockets were painted instead of anadized. Otherwise a nice bow. The best bow small company bow in my opinion was Athens Archery. Nice shooting and very good fit and finish.


Then you didn't shoot the Strother bows. The cams and pockets were and are anodized and the camo isn't generic....you don't like Predator fine but it's not generic

Why did this thread get dragged back up?????


----------



## Billincamo

Crackers said:


> Then you didn't shoot the Strother bows. The cams and pockets were and are anodized and the camo isn't generic....you don't like Predator fine but it's not generic


Easy crackers, I sat on line to shoot the Strothers bow and did shoot it. Hell I stopped by their shooting area several times until the line was short enough to wait on. Don't get offended because I said the camo has a generic look (thats my opinion), I did not say it was a generic camo. This is just my opinion (I think we are all entitled to those, that is one of the reasons people come to AT to read other peoples opinions). As for the limb pockets, I spoke with the person at Strothers shooting area about the limb pockets and asked him why they had a shine/glare to them (something I don't think any bow should have when hunting). He stated it was a hight tech military grade paint and it would not have the glare/shine in natural light. I am just passing on information that was given to me from a Strothers Archery represenative at the ATA show. I understand your loyalty to Strothers, but I don't appreciate you insuating I am lying about shooting a bow. What purpose would that serve?


----------



## Crackers

I did not say you lied and what you described is the American Storm finish and the people in the booth should of never said they were painted because they are not. They also had bows with the black pockets and cams but you said nothing of those and being Loyal no I'm not I'm fare to all. Having your own opion is great and keep using it but a push for the Athens bow on a old Strother vs Elite thread........


----------



## pointndog

Limb pockets were not paint. As Crackers said....


----------



## Arrowflngr

Crackers said:


> I did not say you lied and what you described is the American Storm finish and the people in the booth should of never said they were painted because they are not. They also had bows with the black pockets and cams but you said nothing of those and being Loyal no I'm not I'm fare to all. Having your own opion is great and keep using it but a push for the Athens bow on a old Strother vs Elite thread........


I remember you pushing an opinion that the SR is 8-10 fps than a alphaburner, but we and you even said later its the same. Doesn't and didn't seem fAIR to me at all, seemed completely biased and far more egregious than Billincamos statement, maybe J2 snuck in and rated the first strother bows on you too.


----------



## ShootingABN!

And some one is digging for???????:zip:


----------



## wicked1Joe

ShootingABN! said:


> And some one is digging for???????:zip:


an argument of course....:darkbeer:

it's the AT way.....


----------



## vhunter

wicked1strings said:


> an argument of course....:darkbeer:
> 
> it's the AT way.....


of course.

So, I know how the Elite/strother lawsuit ended. But what ever happened to the Elite/Darton lawsuit. Never heard a thing about how that was settled or if it even has been.


----------



## Arrowflngr

ShootingABN! said:


> And some one is digging for???????:zip:


I dont know why crackers would imply Bill is lying? Seems to be the strother way.


----------



## Crackers

Arrowflngr said:


> I remember you pushing an opinion that the SR is 8-10 fps than a alphaburner, but we and you even said later its the same. Doesn't and didn't seem fAIR to me at all, seemed completely biased and far more egregious than Billincamos statement, maybe J2 snuck in and rated the first strother bows on you too.


Get your facts straight if you're going to quote me. I said the SR is 8-10 fps faster then the Judge and the AB and SR are about the same.


----------



## Arrowflngr

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1076506


----------



## Arrowflngr

I went ahead and quoted ya so there is no cunfusion
Crackers 
Godfather Member

Join Date: Mar 2004
Location: Missouri
Posts: 5,279
AB 29/70 peep/loop IBO 340
SR-71 29/60 peep/loop IBO 343 

60 pound bows for a norm are 5 to 6 fps slower then a 70

The AB does not draw smoother then the SR but the new Spiral is smoother then those of the past and it is a very nice bow that I would shoot if I was a Hoyt shooter
__________________

You want me to go ahead and quote where you corrected this quote


----------



## Crackers

So what's your point?


----------



## Aggieland

Strother Archery Rocks.. 


:thumbs_up


----------



## Crackers

Thank you again what is your point.


----------



## Arrowflngr

Crackers said:


> So what's your point?


You claimed to be fair yet you clearly misrepresented the specs of those 2 bows, and considering your a strother Vendor...well.....
You shouldn't throw stones if you live in a glass house.


----------



## Crackers

Arrowflngr said:


> You claimed to be fair yet you clearly misrepresented the specs of those 2 bows, and considering your a strother Vendor...well.....
> You shouldn't throw stones if you live in a glass house.


Facts are facts Were you here when the test were done ....no. What makes you think I wasn't fare you shoot a Hoyt or something? The thread was about SR vs AB I wrote what the facts were and if they would of been different then I would of said so. So I gues you have shot both bows out of the box and know this statement to be wrong


----------



## elkman6x6

*Kevin?*

How much longer until you can release more information on your limbs? :tongue:


----------



## elkman6x6

Arrowflngr said:


> I went ahead and quoted ya so there is no cunfusion
> Crackers
> Godfather Member
> 
> Join Date: Mar 2004
> Location: Missouri
> Posts: 5,279
> AB 29/70 peep/loop IBO 340
> SR-71 29/60 peep/loop IBO 343
> 
> 60 pound bows for a norm are 5 to 6 fps slower then a 70
> 
> The AB does not draw smoother then the SR but the new Spiral is smoother then those of the past and it is a very nice bow that I would shoot if I was a Hoyt shooter
> __________________
> 
> You want me to go ahead and quote where you corrected this quote


His statement seems pretty straight forward to me. Lets see the one where he corrected it.


----------



## Arrowflngr

Crackers said:


> Facts are facts Were you here when the test were done ....no. What makes you think I wasn't fare you shoot a Hoyt or something? The thread was about SR vs AB I wrote what the facts were and if they would of been different then I would of said so. So I gues you have shot both bows out of the box and know this statement to be wrong


Well duh, I know because your infallible self just said the SR and AB are the same, yet on one of the first reviews of a SR(happened to be compared to a AB) you stated a 60lb SR is 3 fps faster than a 70 lb AB, you even went on to say that 70lb bows a 5-6 fps faster than 60lbers, hence putting out the conclusion that the SR is 8-9FPS faster than the AB. And I remind you you JUST said the SR and AB are the same. See its this discrepancy that lends little credibility as to whether you are not biased. 
So were you confused? Caught up in the Hype? 
That just doesn't seem fair or fare


----------



## JawsDad

Arrowflngr said:


> Well duh, I know because your infallible self just said the SR and AB are the same, yet on one of the first reviews of a SR(happened to be compared to a AB) you stated a 60lb SR is 3 fps faster than a 70 lb AB, you even went on to say that 70lb bows a 5-6 fps faster than 60lbers, hence putting out the conclusion that the SR is 8-9FPS faster than the AB. And I remind you you JUST said the SR and AB are the same. See its this discrepancy that lends little credibility as to whether you are not biased.
> So were you confused? Caught up in the Hype?
> That just doesn't seem fair or fare


Are you just picking a fight or what? There was nothing about that post that was anything but empirical evidence of his findings. I don't see any "advertised" difference. Rather, it was 2 bows that were setup and tested. It's pretty simple..

Personally I think you're just stirring and trying to discredit for no useful reason..


----------



## Arrowflngr

JawsDad said:


> Are you just picking a fight or what? There was nothing about that post that was anything but empirical evidence of his findings. I don't see any "advertised" difference. Rather, it was 2 bows that were setup and tested. It's pretty simple..
> 
> Personally I think you're just stirring and trying to discredit for no useful reason..


You mean like crackers calling a member a liar.
I like Billincamos shop, I also think his opinion is as valid as anyones.
Crackers did testing and found results favorable to his business then the real speeds come out(which he is agreeing with) in force proving his first test wrong, I guess there shoulda been a retraction, but seems hypocritical to call someone out as not being truthful when his own testing appears less than truthful. hence the lass house analogy.
Are you just picking a fight see how that works.


----------



## BearKills

Arrowflngr said:


> Well duh, I know because your infallible self just said the SR and AB are the same, yet on one of the first reviews of a SR(happened to be compared to a AB) you stated a 60lb SR is 3 fps faster than a 70 lb AB, you even went on to say that 70lb bows a 5-6 fps faster than 60lbers, hence putting out the conclusion that the SR is 8-9FPS faster than the AB. And I remind you you JUST said the SR and AB are the same. See its this discrepancy that lends little credibility as to whether you are not biased.
> So were you confused? Caught up in the Hype?
> That just doesn't seem fair or fare


I will say the SR is about 6 FPS on average faster than the AB, got a problem with that? Throw them on a hooter shooter and check for yourself. Oh yeah, and it draws way smoother, is more quiet and it is more dead in the hand.


----------



## antler365

BearKills said:


> I will say the SR is about 6 FPS on average faster than the AB, got a problem with that? Throw them on a hooter shooter and check for yourself. Oh yeah, and it draws way smoother, is more quiet and it is more dead in the hand.


!00% correct BK!!!!!!! This is clearly someone that has an agenda..


----------



## dillio67

*Beating a dead Horse*

This thread is dead pointless.Strother,Elite and Darton have moved forward.Others should as well.They all make nice bows.


----------



## JawsDad

Arrowflngr said:


> You mean like crackers calling a member a liar.
> I like Billincamos shop, I also think his opinion is as valid as anyones.
> Crackers did testing and found results favorable to his business then the real speeds come out in force proving his first test wrong, I guess there shoulda been a retraction, but seems hypocritical to call someone out as not being truthful when his own testing appears less than truthful.




Real speeds in the opinion of who? Seems you are skewing the details to fit your own argument now based on anticipated results. The results posted were the results he found. I think Crackers has a better reputation than needing to tweak results to better his business.... 

I shoot a Hoyt and love the AB from the little I've shot it so I could care less if it's slower or faster than the Strother bow.

You're just trolling for a fight..


----------



## sb220

Arrowflngr said:


> You mean like crackers calling a member a liar.
> I like Billincamos shop, I also think his opinion is as valid as anyones.
> Crackers did testing and found results favorable to his business then the real speeds come out(which he is agreeing with) in force proving his first test wrong, I guess there shoulda been a retraction, but seems hypocritical to call someone out as not being truthful when his own testing appears less than truthful. hence the lass house analogy.
> Are you just picking a fight see how that works.



Where did he call anyone a liar? Contesting someone for saying the limb pockets are painted when they are not?

Everyone that shoots these SA bows are loving them, except mabye a Mathews dealer or two...get over it


----------



## Arrowflngr

antler365 said:


> !00% correct BK!!!!!!! This is clearly someone that has an agenda..


Yep I dont like people calling a great dealer a liar.
I think Crackers owes Bill an apology.


----------



## Arrowflngr

sb220 said:


> Where did he call anyone a liar? Contesting someone for saying the limb pockets are painted when they are not?
> 
> Everyone that shoots these SA bows are loving them, except mabye a Mathews dealer or two...get over it


Quote:
Originally Posted by Billincamo 
That was 4 months ago. I shot them for myself at the ATA show. A solid bow but needs some cosmetic changes. The camo had a generic look and the limb pockets were painted instead of anadized. Otherwise a nice bow. The best bow small company bow in my opinion was Athens Archery. Nice shooting and very good fit and finish.
Then you didn't shoot the Strother bows. The cams and pockets were and are anodized and the camo isn't generic....you don't like Predator fine but it's not generic

Why did this thread get dragged back up?????


Billincamo in red
Crackers in Blue
any more ?s


----------



## rattlinman

WOW, DID SOME OF US HAVE A BAD WEEKEND ? :sad: YOU FIGURE SINCE SOMEONE PEE'D IN YOUR WHEATIES, YOU NEED TO PEE IN CRACKER'S TOO ?

Glad to see you back also Elkman, did you get out on parole, or did they just now un-ban you ?


----------



## BearKills

Arrowflngr said:


> Yep I dont like people calling a great dealer a liar.
> I think Crackers owes Bill an apology.


You are the only one that feels that way it seems my friend. Bil definitely misrepresented information he was presented, if he shot ALL the bow at the ATA show not all of them had the same finish, so to say they were all painted is a LIE.


----------



## Arrowflngr

Look at the Manlove.
I guess Bill doesn't have as many admirers, I hold people accountable regardless of who they are.
Glass house doesn't seem such a good idea suddenly I reckon.


----------



## BearKills

Arrowflngr said:


> Look at the Manlove.
> I guess Bill doesn't have as many admirers, I hold people accountable regardless of who they are.
> Glass house doesn't seem such a good idea suddenly I reckon.


Boy somebody is punch drunk.


----------



## Arrowflngr

BearKills said:


> You are the only one that feels that way it seems my friend. Bil definitely misrepresented information he was presented, if he shot ALL the bow at the ATA show not all of them had the same finish, so to say they were all painted is a LIE.


Were you there for the conversation where Bill says a Reps told him that?
WOW
Maybe he just shot a storm version of them, maybe he was just worried about the one finish and didn't have a problem with the black ones. You and Crackers are assuming everything, which makes it impossible to call him a liar, and reflects poorly, I thought Stro guys were on the high road


----------



## Crackers

Arrowflngr said:


> Yep I dont like people calling a great dealer a liar.
> I think Crackers owes Bill an apology.


You know what I never called any one a liar and by your way of thinking he has the only opion so if it will make you feel better then Bill I apology for challenging your opion


----------



## BearKills

Arrowflngr said:


> Were you there for the conversation where Bill says a Reps told him that?
> WOW
> Maybe he just shot a storm version of them, maybe he was just worried about the one finish and didn't have a problem with the black ones. You and Crackers are assuming everything, which makes it impossible to call him a liar, and reflects poorly, I thought Stro guys were on the high road


If you were on any kind of road it would be nice. It seems left field is a nice place in your mind though?


----------



## rattlinman

Arrowflngr said:


> Look at the Manlove.
> I guess Bill doesn't have as many admirers, I hold people accountable regardless of who they are.
> Glass house doesn't seem such a good idea suddenly I reckon.


Oh yeah ? Well my Dad could beat up your Dad !!! 

I mean really, if we are gonna get childish and call people names, let's do it right !!!


----------



## Arrowflngr

Crackers said:


> You know what I never called any one a liar and by your way of thinking he has the only opion so if it will make you feel better then Bill apology for challenging your opion


You gotta be frickin kidding me.
He said he shot them, and gave HIS impression.
The very first words from you were "Then you didn't shoot Strother bows"
What pray tell is that if not calling him a liar?
You think A professional archer doesn't know which bow he might be trying out. Unbelievable.


----------



## sb220

Arrowflngr said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Billincamo
> That was 4 months ago. I shot them for myself at the ATA show. A solid bow but needs some cosmetic changes. The camo had a generic look and the limb pockets were painted instead of anadized. Otherwise a nice bow. The best bow small company bow in my opinion was Athens Archery. Nice shooting and very good fit and finish.
> Then you didn't shoot the Strother bows. The cams and pockets were and are anodized and the camo isn't generic....you don't like Predator fine but it's not generic
> 
> Why did this thread get dragged back up?????
> 
> 
> Billincamo in red
> Crackers in Blue
> any more ?s


You are kidding right? I guess correcting someone can be viewed as calling someone a liar


----------



## donedealtim

*Wow*

I dont think 30 woman in a beauty salon argue this much!


----------



## hjort jagare

Seems every time we have a member that's respected and willing to share experiance and Knowledge here ( Crackers, Javi, Field14 and a long list of others). We have somebody calling them out giving them a hard time.  Whats the point? Crackers has earned the respect he has on this site and I for one want him to continue to share his observations and opinions. :darkbeer:


----------



## mdewitt71

Sounds like someone needs to grow-up.......I cant beliive this thread is not locked yet. 

If a man states a bows is PAINTED and they are Hydrodipped or otherwise water film transferred; that is not PAINT therefore the statement is wrong......

Mike Carter has no agenda against ANY bow Company, There is just as many Hoyt that go thru that shop as anything else and I am pretty sure there is a few Hoyts in the shop asI type this.


----------



## Arrowflngr

sb220 said:


> You are kidding right? I guess correcting someone can be viewed as calling someone a liar


So you were in Billincamos pocket to know what bows he shot, wow, your talented.
How exactly does one correct someone elses first hand experience from a keyboard on the internet? That quite a task.


----------



## sb220

> Then you didn't shoot the Strother bows.


Thats called sarcasm Arrowflnger. Only someone looking for a reason to fight with Crackers would take that as a literal challenge.

You do like fighting with Crackers I can see


----------



## Arrowflngr

mdewitt71 said:


> Sounds like someone needs to grow-up.......I cant beliive this thread is not locked yet.
> 
> If a man states a bows is PAINTED and they are Hydrodipped or otherwise water film transferred; that is not PAINT therefore the statement is wrong......
> 
> Mike Carter has no agenda against ANY bow Company, There is just as many Hoyt that go thru that shop as anything else and I am pretty sure there is a few Hoyts in the shop asI type this.


It could have been misinformation, but it doesnt change the fact that crackers said he didnt shoot Strothers bow. That is the part Bill felt crackers was calling him a liar.
A bias does NOT have to be "against" a company


----------



## rattlinman

mdewitt71 said:


> Sounds like someone needs to grow-up.......I cant beliive this thread is not locked yet.
> 
> If a man states a bows is PAINTED and they are Hydrodipped or otherwise water film transferred; that is not PAINT therefore the statement is wrong......
> 
> Mike Carter has no agenda against ANY bow Company, There is just as many Hoyt that go thru that shop as anything else and I am pretty sure there is a few Hoyts in the shop asI type this.



I agree, this thread needs to be locked, the original content has been resolved...but it does seem that some people shooting Elite bows feel there needs to be a grudge here.

I'm assuming your still shooting your GT500, aren't you Arrow ?


----------



## Arrowflngr

This ain't fighting Son.
Assuming isn't getting you guys very far, I'd suggest looking toward facts instead of guessing. But that might be a hard switch at this juncture.


----------



## THE PHENOM

Crackers said:


> Get your facts straight if you're going to quote me. I said the SR is 8-10 fps faster then the Judge and the AB and SR are about the same.



I dont agree that its 8-10fps faster....Maybe 5-7fps is more like it....:darkbeer:


----------



## antler365

Arrowflngr said:


> This ain't fighting Son.
> Assuming isn't getting you guys very far, I'd suggest looking toward facts instead of guessing. But that might be a hard switch at this juncture.


Is this Mr. Burns ??????? You as well will be schooled like Mr. Burns was.


----------



## RxBowhunter

Arrowflngr said:


> It could have been misinformation, but it doesnt change the fact that crackers said he didnt shoot Strothers bow. That is the part Bill felt crackers was calling him a liar.
> A bias does NOT have to be "against" a company


You're feverishly arguing about something told to you in 3rd person? :noidea:

I think first hand knowledge and hands-on experience is more reliable than any 3rd person story. 

Rx


----------



## sb220

Sounds like a bow shop battle to me. Get all of Billin's shooters against all of Cracker's boys and just have a rumble in a field somewhere. Rules are fieldtips only and no guns or crossbows.


----------

